# 2012-2013 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Any Football league not related to Premier league can be discussed here. 

My predictions:

Serie A - Juventus
Bundesliga - Bayern Munich
La liga - Real Madrid
Ligue 1 - PSG


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Can't see Dortmund winning a third on the bounce either.

Loving the Rangers situation atm. Im from a family of Irish catholics so i naturally hate the bastards.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Juve's success depends on which striker they buy over the summer. Despite going undefeated and playing some great football, it was essentially the champions league distraction that cost Milan the title and with Juve now in Europe they'll find it much harder to compete for both prizes without a natural goalscorer.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> I think Juve's success depends on which striker they buy over the summer. Despite going undefeated and playing some great football, it was essentially the champions league distraction that cost Milan the title and with Juve now in Europe they'll find it much harder to compete for both prizes without a natural goalscorer.


Yeah but Milan are not doing anything in the transfer season atm. Juventus already bought Asamoah and Isla if i am not wrong. Juventus were linked with top strikers like Cavani, Higuain, etc. surely they will buy one. Unless Milan buy top quality players, I see juventus winning the league next season. It will be a two horse race though. Can´t see anyone challenging them. The race for the 3rd spot will be interesting though. Roma, Udinese, Lazio, Napoli and Inter will all be trying to get that spot. 

PSG are linked with so many top players and they bought Lavezzi if i am not wrong, I dont think anyone cant stop them from winning the league this time. La liga will be a two horse as usual. I think Real will win it because they are more consistent than Barcelona. Plus Barcelona has a new manager so it could be difficult for them to adapt to a different style of play unless this coach plays the same style as Pep. Bundesliga is the most unpredictable but I think Bayern will win it. I cant see Dortmund winning three in a row.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Juventus are only after the best. Fernando Torres.

http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...rcelona-starting-xi-all-better-than-cristiano

Barcelona has the best 11 players on the planet.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

- Real Madrid again

- Juve to squash Serie A again, 2-3 losses maximum

- as much as I hate them, Bayern will reign this season

- PSG in Le Championatte, it's about damn time


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If Juve are really offering £24m (for Torres), we need to take that fast. But it's from goal.com, so probably crap. If only it was from joal.com - the most honest website around :sad:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Apparently, joal.com is reporting that Torres is going to stay and the rumors spread by Goal.com are false. :torres


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Juventus are only after the best. Fernando Torres.
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...rcelona-starting-xi-all-better-than-cristiano
> 
> Barcelona has the best 11 players on the planet.


Lol, Rosell is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Damn it. Corinthians knocked out Santos in the Semi Final of the Copa Libertadores. Wanted to see Neymar and his gang up against us in December :sad:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'd rather not. He might have screwed up us getting quite possible the only trophy we will get next season. :torres


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey Rockhead, fill me in the MLS.

Everything I need to know thus far.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I've only been watching Galaxy this season. They've been in the shitter. If they didn't get two wins in the past week they would have still been bottom of their conference. Apparently DC United and RSL leading their conferences.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Boca Juniors will face Corinthians in the Copa libertadores Final. One of these two teams will beat Chelsea in the club world cup. :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Boca Juniors will face Corinthians in the Copa libertadores Final. One of these two teams will beat Chelsea in the club world cup. :torres


:hazard

My predictions:

La Liga - Real Madrid
Serie A - Roma AC Milan
Bundesliga - Bayern Munich
Ligue 1 - PSG
Eredivisie - Ajax
Liga Sagres - Sporting Braga


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Juventus's owners are complete d-bags for not keeping Del Piero until the guy ends the career. He is Juve's icon for God's sake.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Breaking News:

Harry Kewell has rejected a offer from Melbourne Victory to stay at the club.

In other news Marcos Flores was released from his Chinese club and this week he said that he would love to return to Adelaide united. Adelaide united owners say that there just isn't enough money to purchase him. Flores has also stated that he has received interest from other A-League clubs. FFS United owners do anything you possibly can to bring Marcos back. Sell Vidosic, he has been useless for us so far.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

#2014 :messi


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Did anyone watch the Messi charity game in Miami? "Black Masters" vs "Red Stars".


Finished 7-7. :evra


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

@Joel

Braga:lmao


Weren't they founded by an Arsenal fan ?, really hope a non big 3 club finally wins the title. Never happened before.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Does anybody else have an MLS team ?

I try and follow then sounders.

That north west passion.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> :hazard
> 
> My predictions:
> 
> ...


Milan are declining

Juve are only getting better and beterr


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> @Joel
> 
> Braga:lmao
> 
> ...


That one was more hope than what I think. Didn't really want to put one of the big 3's names there. Well, big 2, because Sporting is not in Porto and Benfica's class anymore.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Another thing,

Does anybody actually care about the eredevisie anymore ?

I haven't been interested in it since PSV had that great side 6-7 years ago, the one that frequently got into the CL knockout stages.

Its tragic seeing the state of feyenoord these days.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Another thing,
> 
> Does anybody actually care about the eredevisie anymore ?
> 
> ...


I stopped watching 4 years ago. PSV is now average. The decent team they have now is Ajax.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

haribo said:


> Did anyone watch the Messi charity game in Miami? "Black Masters" vs "Red Stars".
> 
> 
> Finished 7-7. :evra


Yeah I did, Was a goalfest. Was nice seeing Drogba and Messi on the same team, although it was very weird. :|


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TITO gonna steal the league!

Nah, will be Madrid's year again, cannot expect immediate results with the new manager. 

Juventus and Bayern will win Italy and Germany.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Miki Roque passes away


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Rumours abound that Rafa might be coaching Samp next season :mark:


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

A-league -

Filippo Inzaghi linked with a move to West Sydney.

Source: The World Game.

Would be great for the league. (Y)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

FoxSports said:


> Rangers have been dramatically kicked out of next season's Scottish Premier League after rival clubs voted overwhelmingly to exclude the ailing Glasgow giants.
> 
> The soon-to-be-liquidated Ibrox club applied to rejoin the league after reforming as a new company (newco) but their request was turned down following a vote of the other clubs that make up the Scottish top-flight.
> 
> ...


Yikes.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Corinthians won the Copa Libertadores.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They will be battered come December :hazard :torres :terry :cashley


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Athletic just lost one of the world's best coaches over an argument with a construction worker :kenny

Wonder if we'll see Llorente or Martinez leave now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

wow, surprising, Marcelo Bielsa has resigned as Athletic Bilbao coach, wonder if any players will leave


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lmao.

Shame this will probably result in the demise of this Athletic team.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

This is quite possibly the most ridiculous way to lose a manager I've ever heard of, let alone a manager in Marcelo Biesla's class. I read he handed a resignation letter to the board. I think they haven't made a decision on it yet. Either way, losing a manager due to an altercation between him and a *construction* company worker is atrocious.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

http://brfcactiongroup.co.uk/rovers-stoop-to-new-low-as-supporter-safety-put-at-risk/

Unbelievable.



> As supporters of Blackburn Rovers drifted away from Ewood Park on the night of May 7th 2012, following a home defeat to Wigan Athletic, which confirmed the clubs relegation from the Premiership, little did they know that their very safety had been put at risk as the club refused to evacuate the Darwen End, despite calls from fire experts for this to happen.
> 
> As smoke bellowed from the Darwen End during the second half, active serving, senior fire fighters were concerned enough to call for an immediate evacuation of the stand. As all the fire stewards on duty rushed to the Darwen End, calls for an evacuation were both ignored and refused.
> 
> ...


Fire shown starting at 12:00, frightening. It's blowing out of the stand!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE GOAT got married today. 





































































The prostitute Cesc picked up on his way to the wedding: 



















No







in attendance I'm afraid.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:busquets


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

brazilians should just skip ahead and put a fine for every player that touches neymar


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Bayern's new shirt


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, that's quite awesome.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Record crowds witnessing a historic event.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rangers going into the scottish third division, a division where the highest average attendance is around 650, where rangers is something like 46,000


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Valencia getting a ridiculous start to the season. Load of balls.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

united_07 said:


> Rangers going into the scottish third division, a division where the highest average attendance is around 650, where rangers is something like 46,000


I'am absoutley delighted by this as is the whole of scottish football.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Rangers going into the scottish third division, a division where the highest average attendance is around 650, where rangers is something like 46,000


Never thought I would see the day, from the moment they were put into administration I always thought that somehow they would get away with it and it would be "business as usual" with Rangers in the SPL but with a mountin of debt so to see them liquidated and to see there Newco put into Division 3 just amazes me

Although I really don't trust the SFA I think there going to try and find sneaky ways of trying to get Sevco into the second teir despite 25 of the 30 clubs voting to say they want them into the 3'rd division and the Sevco also coming out and saying that they accept the decision and would now rather concentrate on playing football, I think that the SFA/SPL will try and force an SPL2 and invite clubs to play in that league which would a massive kick in the face of the 25 clubs that voted Sevco into D3


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The moment plans were unveiled for a bigger SPL with three promotions next year it was clear the Scottish FA were trying to get Rangers back in there ASAP if they went into the first division like some thought.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

These 2 are gutted about the latest Sevco news...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Scottish Football is going to suck more now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Scottish Football is going to suck more now.


How will it?

It gives any team in the chance in the SPL to get 2nd place for the next few years at least and maybe even challenge for the title. (Y)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

It's basically Celtics title for the forseeable future and (if they wasnt alredy) makes the county even less competitive in Europe with only one half decent side. Plus Rangers V Celtic was pretty much THE match in the SPL. Without that I dont see them gaining any wide appeal.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rangers not being in the SPL will hurt the other teams financially. Gate receipts from games against Rangers compared to either Dunfermline or Dundee from home & away fans will drop dramatically, and I don't know when the TV deal is up but that will be considerably less when it's renegotiated. There may even be a get out clause for a situation like this. Aside from fighting for second spot, there is no other benefit for the other teams.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

If only a few Russian billionaires would come along and buy clubs like Hearts, Dundee and Aberdeen.

Offer obscene wages and make the league more competetive.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> It's basically Celtics title for the forseeable future and (if they wasnt alredy) makes the county even less competitive in Europe with only one half decent side. Plus Rangers V Celtic was pretty much THE match in the SPL. Without that I dont see them gaining any wide appeal.


The Match in the SPL :lmao :lmao. You do reliase there are other teams in the SPL.

Hopefully Sky fuck off and we can get games back to 3pm Kick Offs (Y)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What a shocking news to see Rangers go to the third division, it's all for Celtic now.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mainboy said:


> The Match in the SPL :lmao :lmao. You do reliase there are other teams in the SPL.
> 
> Hopefully Sky fuck off and we can get games back to 3pm Kick Offs (Y)


you do realise if Sky go so does money, the SPL will suffer from it


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mainboy said:


> The Match in the SPL :lmao :lmao. You do reliase there are other teams in the SPL.
> 
> Hopefully Sky fuck off and we can get games back to 3pm Kick Offs (Y)


Yes there are other teams but how many of them get mainstream promotion? Celtic v Rangers was the main game that got wide appeal from the public. Can't see any other SPL game Doing the same tbh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The league will be better off without Rangers mainly because it won't have the shower of shite that is Rangers football club in it. Fuck them.

And fair play to 25 of the Scottish teams voting to do the right thing, regardless of their own financial circumstances. Just get those titles stripped off them now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> How will it?
> 
> It gives any team in the chance in the SPL to get 2nd place for the next few years at least and maybe even challenge for the title. (Y)


It was shit already anyway(no offence). Now it is worse with Rangers gone. At least with Rangers it would be a little more competitive. No one will be able to compete with Celtic. 



Mainboy said:


> The Match in the SPL :lmao :lmao. You do reliase there are other teams in the SPL.
> 
> Hopefully Sky fuck off and we can get games back to 3pm Kick Offs (Y)


Not many people care about the other teams. Celtic vs Rangers was the only game that got many people interested. 

Think twice before you wish Sky to fuck off btw.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yes there are other teams but how many of them get mainstream promotion? Celtic v Rangers was the main game that got wide appeal from the public. Can't see any other SPL game Doing the same tbh.


Exactly.

For those who do not know:
 Lionel Messi has won the Excellence in Sports Performance Yearly Award for Best International Athlete.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rangers vs Celtic is THE match is Scottish football - anyone who follows football knows about the rivaly between the two of them. No-one is going to give a fuck about Celtic vs. Hibernian, Hearts or Aberdeen as they're going to be fucking walkovers. Fully expect Celtic to win the league by at least 25 points.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Samoon said:


> It was shit already anyway(no offence). Now it is worse with Rangers gone. At least with Rangers it would be a little more competitive. No one will be able to compete with Celtic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of that makes it even more commendable that the Scottish clubs told them where to go.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yawn scottish football.

before and after the decision. rangers can count themselves lucky they weren't completely booted and allowed to come back as a newco.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

united_07 said:


> you do realise if Sky go so does money, the SPL will suffer from it


Yep i do. (Y)

I would have the SPL like the League of Ireland if it meant Sky can piss off (Y)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

T-C said:


> The league will be better off without Rangers mainly because it won't have the shower of shite that is Rangers football club in it. Fuck them.
> 
> And fair play to 25 of the Scottish teams voting to do the right thing, regardless of their own financial circumstances. Just get those titles stripped off them now.


Well Said Mate (Y)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> yawn scottish football.
> 
> before and after the decision. rangers can count themselves lucky they weren't completely booted and allowed to come back as a newco.


Yawn English Football


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mainboy said:


> Yawn English Football













Who'd have thought it was possible for Scottish football to actually get _worse_?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mainboy said:


> Yep i do. (Y)
> 
> I would have the SPL like the League of Ireland if it meant Sky can piss off (Y)


yeah because the League of Ireland is in a great position :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> Yawn English Football


Show some respect. _Your_ EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS hail from England!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Show some respect. _Your_ EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS hail from England!


Yeah.....considering how they won it I wouldnt use them as an example :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Our win was a triumph for defenders everywhere! Players like Backenbauer, Moore, Baresi and Maldini would have been proud to be a part of that :jordan2

I would apologise for going slightly off topic, but who the fuck wants to talk about SPL?! :kobe


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> I would apologise for going slightly off topic, but who the fuck wants to talk about SPL?! :kobe


People who support SPL teams maybe?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> People who support SPL teams maybe?


Such a thing exists? I call tomfoolery.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I like Rangers because they had three Americans. But nevermind now.

Bocanegra is probably off to MLS. Not sure where Mo Edu goes. Perhaps an English side in the Championship. 

Celtic should try to get into the English setup. Now is the time to strike!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Celtic should try to get into the English setup. Now is the time to strike!


Why do that when they are guarenteed Championships for at least 3 years :jordan2


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> Celtic should try to get into the English setup. Now is the time to strike!


I can see where this debate is heading before it's even begun but my veiw as a Celtic Fan

There is no way we will jump ship straight into the English Premier League, premier league clubs have in the past made it perfectly clear that they would not accept us going straight into there league and that's fair enough, I also don't think that the football league will accept us eithier not even to let us into League 2 so Realiscly maybe the Blue Square Prem would be our most realistic target but the big problem I have with that is, if we dont acheive promotion out of the BSP straight away how badly is going to cripple us money wise?


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

They are liquidated which means that technically speaking, all their players, all their titles, every single one of their owners are wiped from history. They do not exist. 

The reason Rangers FC ended up in the situation they were in is by spending ridiculous amounts of money for players - which they couldn't afford - putting themselves in excessive amounts of debts.

With David Murray at the helm liquidation was absolutely inevitable. He knew he had to try get rid of them ASAP and attempt to rid himself of the blame. It took him over a year of trying before Craig Whyte came along. Hailed by the media and fans as their "saviour", a "Whyte night in shining armour". He promised that he would do all sorts, pay off their debts, and save them from the trouble they were in, however ....

Sadly for them, they never realised the guy's intentions, and that he had no way off fulfilling all of his promises. He originally made his money buying and selling shares, he then moved onto property investment he's also renowned for taking endangered businesses, fixing them and selling them on for a higher price. 

Whyte obviously spotted an oppurtunity. He bought Rangers FC for a pound. That's it. He got over 80% control of the company for £1. Did the Rangers, fans, stakeholders or any of their directors look into how he was going to fund all his promises? Not at all. The guy didn't have the 25million or whatever it was that he planned to spend on the club. It was all complete and utter bullshit. 

A few months later Rangers FC entered administration. This was because of them being incapable of paying a 9million pound tax bill that they owed in PAYE and VAT. Thus being handed a 10-point deduction in points and exclusion from any European competitions(Though I think this was because of failure to publicise audited accounts before the set deadline). Unsurprisingly at this point the fans began to lose faith in their knight. After months in charge, the SPL finally decided to dig a little deeper and they discovered that Craig Whyte was not a "fit a proper person to run a football club". Little late guys. Cause by this point Whyte's plans had already suceeded. 

There is a company that was meant to take all of Rangers' season ticket money and gradually give it back to them over a 5 year period: They're called ticketus. Craig Whyte did not pay them the 21million they were owed by Rangers, instead he paid it to the bank so he could pay them the money he promised them he would.

He had possesion of the majority of Rangers FC's assets, including Ibrox and Murray Park. All that was left to do was kill them off. This meaning that he could sell or lend the assets to Rangers NEWCO. He eventually sold all the club's assets for 5.5 million pounds. Making a £5.499.999 profit. 

So he did that. He will now have to appear in court, but he has technically speaking, done absolutely nothing illegal. He bought the club and sold all it's assets. It may be morally questionable, but it's still legal.

Oh and one question that is on the mind of many a fan. Won't this just mean Celtic will win the league easily every single year? IMO it's only a matter of time before Celtic begin to suffer because of this. Give it 3/4 seasons of winning the championship with absolutely no real challenger and season ticket sales are going to slowly decline. Celtic had very poor season ticket sales at the end of their 9 in a row, because the fans had absolutely no reason to go. Eventually winning does get tiresome. This time round it will be even worse, as they're never going to get very far in Europe, and they're guarenteed a league win. They literally have nothing to play for next season. 

So give it a few years when season ticket sales are dwindling, and Lawell has to cut costs a little, then we have a very good chance of seeing a legitimate contender and seeing Celtic toil. Until then though, it will be a foregone conclusion.

This could be great news for SPL clubs IMO. Second place is up for grabs and it is only so long, before Celtic - IMO - inevitably become vulnerable due to the loss of their only previous competition. ST sales will rapidly decrease after a season or two and other teams that have been doing well - boosted by Champions League and 2nd place prize money - will hopefully begin to mount a serious threat to the title.

Besides, roughly 160k extra each div3 club will make off of the Huns this year, they will be able to progress massively.

Contrary to this myth that the Scottish media keep perpetuating that the SPL needs Rangers, I believe that the SPL will prosper without them. .


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

R'Albin said:


> They are liquidated which means that technically speaking, all their players, all their titles, every single one of their owners are wiped from history. They do not exist.
> 
> The reason Rangers FC ended up in the situation they were in is by spending ridiculous amounts of money for players - which they couldn't afford - putting themselves in excessive amounts of debts.
> 
> ...


(Y)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't worry lads we've still got the Edinburgh derby and possibly the Dundee derby to keep us amused.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wonder what the odds are of Celtic and Rangers mysteriously drawing each other in both of the Cups this season.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Don't worry lads we've still got the Edinburgh derby and possibly the Dundee derby to keep us amused.


Yay :downing 



Seabs said:


> *Wonder what the odds are of Celtic and Rangers mysteriously drawing each other in both of the Cups this season.*


I'd say its a forgone conclusion.


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> If only a few *Russian billionaires* would come along and buy clubs like *Hearts*, Dundee and Aberdeen.
> 
> Offer obscene wages and make the league more competetive.












I take it you didnt do any research before you mentioned the highlighted parts









and I take it you dont remember the obscene wages the brought this Champions League winner









and this European Championship winner







to Tynecastle

in short,


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I remember when Hearts finished 2'nd in the League ahead of Rangers in McLeish's last season at Ibrox

They were 1'st at one point aswell then suffered a small dip in form that saw them drop to 2'nd so Mad Vlad sacked the manager (Craig Burley I think it was)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> I remember when Hearts finished 2'nd in the League ahead of Rangers in McLeish's last season at Ibrox
> 
> They were 1'st at one point aswell then suffered a small dip in form that saw them drop to 2'nd so Mad Vlad sacked the manager (Craig Burley I think it was)


It was George Burley and that was a crazy decision to sack him.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Wonder what the odds are of Celtic and Rangers mysteriously drawing each other in both of the Cups this season.*


Lol so true.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yay :downing


No worse than the crap that The Old Firm usually ( Infact used to, teehee) serve up.



sayne said:


> I take it you didnt do any research before you mentioned the highlighted parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol at Vlad being a billionaire. He was meaning that would actually make an SPL club a threat, not win a couple of Scottish cups you stupid Jambo fucktard.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

danny_boy said:


> I remember when Hearts finished 2'nd in the League ahead of Rangers in McLeish's last season at Ibrox
> 
> They were 1'st at one point aswell then suffered a small dip in form that saw them drop to 2'nd so Mad Vlad sacked the manager (Craig Burley I think it was)


Yup, McLeish actually managed Rangers to a league position outside the top 2. Well worth making him Villa manager and paying him more than Del Bosque per year. :villa NOT

Heskey was actually linked to Rangers after Villa didn't give him a new contract. He could have been the SPL's franchise player/playa, and people may have actually watched it. :hesk2 Looks like he's going to Hull City though.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hollywood Hams said:


> Heskey was actually linked to Rangers after Villa didn't give him a new contract. He could have been the SPL's franchise player/playa, and people may have actually watched it. :hesk2 Looks like he's going to Hull City though.


Rangers were actually linked to Grant Holt aswell not to long ago

So Hull City a team who have been struggling for goals for the past 2 season think there prayers maybe answered by Emile Heskey, well look's like Steve Bruce is heading for a long season


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

buffon is taking a two mill paycut just to stay at Juventus. Legend.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

sayne said:


> I take it you didnt do any research before you mentioned the highlighted parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you even understand what was he saying? Idiot.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Vlad isn't Russian either lol.

He's Lithuanian.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rangers' league place at risk as Scottish FA insist signing ban must stand

http://sport.stv.tv/...ban-must-stand/ 

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah im sure this will do the league loads of good. losing the one match of the league people actually wanna see

remember how great it was when wcw folded?

o wait


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The Old Firm game is the only attraction to anyone outside Scotland and they've been shit for a long time. They both used to have some good players that made the matches worth watching but since the likes of Larsson & Sutton left, it's been about as appealing as a Ryback squash for the third straight PPV.

As the other teams, quite frankly who gives a shit about the likes of St. Johnstone & Inverness?


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

R'Albin said:


> Lol at Vlad being a billionaire. He was meaning that would actually make an SPL club a threat, not win a couple of Scottish cups you stupid Jambo fucktard.


Ouch, burn from a hibs fan.































2 scottish cup wins in 6 years under Romanov. Hibs 0 cup wins in 110 years.












Samoon said:


> Did you even understand what was he saying? Idiot.










Yes I did, did you understand what I was saying? I could replace my silly pictures with text if you want?



Cliffy Byro said:


> Vlad isn't Russian either lol.
> 
> He's Lithuanian.


Actually, hes Russian. Now lives in Lithuania and has dual nationality.(Y)


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

http://youtu.be/CDjY-KVkOgYYoutube


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

To the person thinking the team in 2nd would get in the champions league based on your current coefficient rankings they would have to go through the earlier qualifying rounds and would not be good enough so the scottish co efficient ranking get lower and means only one team would get in. While Rangers should be in division 3 none of this is good for scotland at all.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome back Dundee to the SPL they have been through some real tough times in the past 9 seasons in Division 1 including going into administration twice but they have bounced back brilliantly and are now back into the big time and despite being in a higher league there chairman as decided to freeze season ticket prices so it's a good week to be a Dundee fan at least and I wish them all the best in the SPL this season


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow there are people actually interested in the scottish league.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Meet the new boss, same as the old boss. ep


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pep....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cracking goal


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

King Kenny said:


> cracking goal


Arsenal should try and get him on loan this season, like last season.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Nige™ said:


> As the other teams, quite frankly who gives a shit about the likes of St. Johnstone & Inverness?


I do, the SPL gets a lot of slack for a country with 5 million people, maybe if people started comparing it to the Austrian/Swiss/Danish/Norwegian leagues or even countries like Poland or Ukraine where the average attendance is still lower(even without Rangers) despite a much larger population, instead of the ridiculous comparison to the English premiership just because we happen to share a border, then they'd realise that it's not as big of a joke as it's made out to be.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Good match.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Still can't get over Lucio going to Juventus. As if they weren't good enough.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He'll certainately give them further cover at CB where they are a little thin, but doubt he'll start ahead of the awesome Barza/Chiellini combo.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Is this where we go to discuss MLS? :becks

Because Galaxy is beast. :mark:


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

All I can say is that Im still in shock and cant believe i got to meet all of Roma. and my favorite player of all time tonight


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

^ KAMEN RAIDER 555 :mark:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Faiz 555 said:


> All I can say is that Im still in shock and cant believe i got to meet all of Roma. and my favorite player of all time tonight


Hey good for you man, I remember how it felt like to meet Effenberg, Kahn and eveyone else as a kid.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Faiz 555 said:


> All I can say is that Im still in shock and cant believe i got to meet all of Roma. and my favorite player of all time tonight


So lucky. Good for you. I want to meet them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

why did he never leave Roma ?

A player of his quality should've played at a top european club.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Some players, and I know this might stupid, they have something called loyalty and love the club they play for. Roma are a big team and even though they've underachieved at times they've been in the Champions League more often than not I believe. He's the captain there, has a key role in the team and he lives in Rome. I don't know if was born in Rome but it's easy to see why he wouldn't want to leave there.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> why did he never leave Roma ?
> 
> A player of his quality should've played at a top european club.


Club loyalty. Some players love their club they play for. Totti loves Roma. He was linked to play at better clubs but he rejected those offers and he still wanted to play for us. He could have achieved more if he left Roma and play in a better club but he did not. This is something you don't see often.



Nige™;11794508 said:


> Some players, and I know this might stupid, they have something called loyalty and love the club they play for. Roma are a big team and even though they've underachieved at times they've been in the Champions League more often than not I believe. He's the captain there, has a key role in the team and he lives in Rome. I don't know if was born in Rome but it's easy to see why he wouldn't want to leave there.


This explains it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lolloyalty he clearly got paid more every year thats all 8*D

Seriously though it's a shame that not more players are that loyal anymore but yeah Money seems king more than ever now. I'd be very surprised to see another player in this day and age go on and play 20 years for one club.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I expect Messi to stay in Barcelona for a long time. Because they are winning many trophies recently and will probably be winning more for the next years to come. Their youth academy is fantastic.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Lolloyalty he clearly got paid more every year thats all 8*D
> 
> Seriously though it's a shame that not more players are that loyal anymore but yeah Money seems king more than ever now. *I'd be very surprised to see another player in this day and age go on and play 20 years for one club*.


Speaking for my team, I can guarantee that Bastian, Lahm, Neuer, Gomez will retire playing for Bayern.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bastian & Lahm maybe. Neuer & Gomez I'm not 100% Certain on. 

Also like I said 20 years for JUST one club. Messi is a good shout though


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

thanks everyone. paying the extra money to meet the players and get autographs was well worth it and a once in a lifetime experience. Cant wait for the game against liverpool toninght. here's one more quick pic of what I had Totti sign.


----------



## Whaddamaneuver!!! (Jul 18, 2012)

Great pic man! Totti is a great player.

Gutted to see Pippo Inzaghi call it a day. One of my all time favourite players. Anyone who ever said that "He's rubbish" really doesn't get the point of football. All the best, Pippo!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Aparently Marc Muniesa has suffered a ruptured cruciate and will be out for 6 months.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

amazing game last night at fenway. being its the US tour, everyone went nuts when Bradley scored. had amazing seats too. Just to the left of midfield, 8 rows up from the field, right over the first base dugout.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I knew we were going to beat Liverpool. Forza Roma!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

:lmao

Eddie Johnson, the North End reject who did sod all in the Championship scores the winner against Chelsea. You can't make this shit up!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Meh considering the squad we played I was pretty happy with that result. Would have liked a win but with considering only about 4 - 6 off the 20 odd players that will be in the starting line up come next month i'll take it. Frankly I'm just happy to see some of the kids doing well and showing promise

Nothing against Roma though they played great and deserved it




Nige™;11799278 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Eddie Johnson, the North End reject who did sod all in the Championship scores the winner against Chelsea. You can't make this shit up!


:nando


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

Some more pics from the game and the VIP Training session


















































Few from the game last night








From my seat


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Shevchenko retires from football


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

One of the best strikers of his generation, was quality for Milan. Had a memorable Euro in Ukraine as well.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Grandpa Sheva . Shame he decided to call it a day. Brillint striker


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

sayne said:


> Ouch, burn from a hibs fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apart from the multiple league cups and Scottish titles... or are they not big enough for the mighty Jamtarts?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Very jealous of Faiz 555 meeting the GOAT.

All the best to Sheva in his future politics plans. Cost us a lot and obviously was a bust, but I still love the guy. Pure class for Milan and Kiev (first time around). Killed it in the Champions League, bossed Serie A. Scored the winning penalty in 2003 had a good Euro in his own back yard... I salute you Andriy (Y)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao at Banega, he should never be allowed near another car for his own safety.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Conte plea bargain rejected

Lol, he going to get banned for a year I think. Siena were deducted 6 points for this season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sheva's a legend, what a striker, the complete package really.

Yarmolenko is apparently talked up to be the next, thought he was more of a left winger than an out and out striker?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Legend Roberto Carlos retires


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

820 club games, 120 caps, 23 trophies and 6 personal honours. champion


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

GOAT


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He and Cafu revolutionised the full-back role, nowadays it's standard for right and left back's to be extremely competent going forward, sometimes even to the detriment of their defensive quality (e.g. Marcelo and Glen Johnson), something Carlos wasn't lacking in. Wonderful player and probably the best athlete in the game in his prime.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

He is a legend. He is a champion.



Lil'Jimmy said:


> GOAT


That is the best freekick I ever saw in my life. Amazing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Quite a few legends retiring this transfer window, Inzaghi/Sheva/Carlos.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> 820 club games, 120 caps, 23 trophies and 6 personal honours. champion


23 tropihes? Amazing


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Best LB ever after Paolo Maldini, imo.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:cashley


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

At one point this man was my favorite player


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What a great runner up. How un-German.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I just read through the thread.

Just to say, Rangers are still the same club.. We're still the most successful team in Scottish and world football, and businessmen run the club, the club can't run itself. 
And the punishments we have been given/are still trying to get given, are crazy.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Roberto Carlos for me is the greatest LB of all time, him and a few others effective revolutionised the role of full back from being a basic member of the back 4 to the wingbacks we see to day. You will struggle to find a player who has influenced the way the game is played more in modern times.

Also THAT free kick.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AJ22 said:


> I just read through the thread.
> 
> Just to say, Rangers are still the same club.. We're still the most successful team in Scottish and* world football,* and businessmen run the club, the club can't run itself.
> And the punishments we have been given/are still trying to get given, are crazy.


Erm, no.

Winning a ton of jobber Scottish titles/cups doesn't make you the most successful team in football. The most successful teams in world football are Madrid and Milan.

Edit: I do agree that you are still the same club though, regardless of having dissolved and coming back as a new co, or whatever went down. You deserve your fate but given the amount of TV revenue the SPL teams will now lose, i'm a little surprised they didn't vote you back in.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Seb said:


> Erm, no.
> 
> Winning a ton of jobber Scottish titles/cups doesn't make you the most successful team in football. The most successful teams in world football are Madrid and Milan.
> 
> Edit: I do agree that you are still the same club though, regardless of having dissolved and coming back as a new co, or whatever went down. You deserve your fate but given the amount of TV revenue the SPL teams will now lose, i'm a little surprised they didn't vote you back in.


I disagree. I know what your saying, that other teams can win less trophies but those trophies are of a 'higher standard', and harder to win. But I disagree.

Although it would be harder for Rangers to win La Liga and the Premier League, we are still the most successful team, even as Celtic are more successful than a lot of European teams. 

Rangers beating Celtic is just as good a results as beating Real Madrid is for Barcelona.
Because Rangers and Celtic are a good match for either, not this season particularly for us, although our team is still quite good, after what happened. There is less money in Scottish football, therefore winning the SPL 54 times is just as good an achievement as Barcelona winning La Liga 20ish times, because the SPL is the level we're at, Barcelone have a 'higher standard' of players, as other European countries do, but that doesn't lessen the achievements of other teams, who are successful at a level that suits them.

I hope I explained that well. But that argument isn't fair.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Your arguments make sense, but I still don't agree with them. It's like me trying to say that Latvian bloke who scores 40+ league goals every season is as successful as Messi/Ronaldo. Or Jordan Rhodes is as successful as van Persie. Relativity is important. But more importantly you're ignoring European achievements, which is the most important factor of all. Madrid and Milan who I mentioned have 16 European Cups between them. Barcelona have 4 European Cups and 4 Cup Winners Cups to go with their domestic success.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Seb said:


> Your arguments make sense, but I still don't agree with them. It's like me trying to say that Latvian bloke who scores 40+ league goals every season is as successful as Messi/Ronaldo. Or Jordan Rhodes is as successful as van Persie. Relativity is important. But more importantly you're ignoring European achievements, which is the most important factor of all. Madrid and Milan who I mentioned have 16 European Cups between them. Barcelona have 4 European Cups and 4 Cup Winners Cups to go with their domestic success.


I'm not saying Rangers are a better team than Barcelona, it would be very hard to be with the way football is, there never really has been a level playing field, and although it used to be more level than it is now, Rangers and Celtic have always punched above their weight and still do, just not on as big a scale, and that's only because the financial disparity between countries and leagues is getting wider. Celtic won the European Cup, and got to the UEFA Cup final in the 2000's. 
We won the cup winners cup, gwe got to the semi-final in the first year the European Cup became the Champions League, we lost to Marseille in the semis and it was later found out they match fixed, we accumulated a lot of debts in the 1990's and early 2000's to try and keep up with the way finances in other leagues was chaning, and it nearly worked, that season and it did work most years domestically. And we got the UEFA cup Final in in 2008, beating teams from all the 'major leagues' on the way to it.

Personal achievements like the Latvian striker thing, aren't the same, my argument isn't saying a Latvian striker paying in a part-time league scored 60 goals in all competitions so he is as good as Messi, that Latvian striker probably wouldn't score 60 goals a season if he moved to Barcelona, but that doesn't mean his achievements are rubbish beacause he wasn't playing in a league where, if you get relegated you will get a parachute payment higher than most teams in other countries would make in a year, a finishing in the top half of their league,

I get what you're saying and there are different ways of looking at it, but judging it, the team with the most trophies are the most successful, just as the guy with the most medals is meant to be 'the best of all time', and we have more trophies than any other football club in the world.
Even though we would find it difficult to play in the Premier League or La Liga, the SPL is a good standard for us just as La Liga is a challenge for Barcelona, so the achievements are just as good, and in this case better, because every team, athlete, etc. have their level.

And the fact that Rangers and Celtic can lure good players, and when we're in division 3 and been punished really badly, is amazing for the clubs, and the reputation they have although financially football becomes more unbalanced, and players sometimes have to take lower wages to play for us.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm sorry but saying the SPL counts on a par with the big leagues in terms of achievements purely because Rangers/Celtic are far shitter than Spanish teams doesn't stack up. Even if it did, you're not the most successful club in the world if you've NEVER won the biggest club tournament, the European Cup.

We're just recycling the same arguments at this point.

Also, you can't lure good players. There hasn't been a great player in Scottish football since Henrik Larsson moved to a real league. For the past 5 years at least Celtic and Rangers have been made up of Championship calibre players, and the other clubs probably League Two calibre players.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Seb said:


> I'm sorry but saying the SPL counts on a par with the big leagues in terms of achievements purely because Rangers/Celtic are far shitter than Spanish teams doesn't stack up. Even if it did, you're not the most successful club in the world if you've NEVER won the biggest club tournament, the European Cup.
> 
> We're just recycling the same arguments at this point.
> 
> Also, you can't lure good players. There hasn't been a great player in Scottish football since Henrik Larsson moved to a real league. For the past 5 years at least Celtic and Rangers have been made up of Championship calibre players, and the other clubs probably League Two calibre players.


I'm not saying the SPL is as good as La Liga, I'm saying Celtic are to Rangers what Real Madrid are to Barcelona. Different levels, but each level weighs up with the quality of their league, like Hearts our to Rangers and Celtic what Valencia are to Barcelona and Real Madrid.

Yes we are, that part of the argument is kind of a fact, because at our domestic level, in Scotland, which is the only place we compete domestically we have won more trophies than any other club, one trophy doesn't equal over 100 trophies. It's as hard for us to win the SPL against Celtic as it is for Barcelona to win La Liga against Real Madrid, because that's the level we play it and the only level we can play it.

If you put us in the Premier League or La Liga and gave us 15 years, like the big teams in those leagues have had, we'd be at that level, Rangers and Celtic would be competing for the european trophies every year too, because we would have had that level of income for that amount of times, just as Barcelona, Real Madrid, Man Utd etc. have.

Some of it isn't really an argument.

And the players, I disagree, it depends how you think of great, but great or not, there have been a lot of good players between Rangers and Celtic in the last 10 years.

It's a lot harder for us to get great players than it is for clubs in the Premiership and La Liga, a team that gets promoted to the Premier League get paid £30m+, based on on field accomplishments, like how much you get for winning the SPL it would take ages for Rangers and Celtic to make the money purely from on field achievements, but the Old Firm are huge clubs, and although the money is no where near that in Scottish Football, we manage to make that money every year, because we have amazing support, just from ticket sales, we make that amount of money in a season.

Where Wigan get over £20m a year for TV money, the only way we can rely on making money like that is from ticket sales. We're still huge clubs, not many clubs make amounts like that from ticket sales, if we had the same finances as the big English clubs, we could attract the top players, if money was equal and similar wages could be offered.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't think we're even arguing the same point now. I accept that Rangers/Celtic have it a bit shitty, but that's life. When you're looking at the worlds most successful clubs, the first thing you look at is European Cups. Rangers have none. For whatever reasons, excuses, the fact remains, they have none. They're therefore nowhere being the WORLD's most successful club. Maybe if you say they're the "world's most successful domestic achievers relative to the quality of their league", it would make more sense.

The world's most successful clubs are Real Madrid, Milan, Barcelona, Munich, Liverpool/Man Utd. I would go with that order too when you factor in European Cups, League Titles and Domestic Cups.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

We just won't agree then.

You judge being the most successful on winning a single cup to prove you have been a successful club.
I judge it on winning more trophies than anyone else.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No I judge it on a combination European Cups, League Titles, and Domestic (and Other) Cups, with the former holding the most weight given that it's all the worlds most successful clubs competing against each other.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> We just won't agree then.
> 
> You judge being the most successful on winning a single cup to prove you have been a successful club.
> I judge it on winning more trophies than anyone else.


Well how many of those trophies have you won by sticking to the rules? Bearing in mind you have fielded 63 players who received payments which broke football rules and therefore should of been ineligible, and the in the event of a club fielding an ineligible player is usually a points deduction or being kicked out of a cup competition, so with all that in mind and the SFA do the right thing and start stripping you of the trophies which you cheated to win then all of a sudden the Old Rangers trophy count won't as impressive.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rangers needs titles stripped off them ASAP. Punish them as much as possible.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rangers maybe the most decorated team in football, but I'm sorry, a lot of those decorations are of low quality, so I can't agree that they are the most successful.

This might seem harsh, but Madrid's 9 European Cups alone trumps Rangers 50-whatever SPL titles. It's all about the standard of competition.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

We don't know if the players knew about EBT's or not, some might of, some might not of.

Either way, it doesn't change their on field performance, and even if we did lose the titles in the time period being inspected we would still have more titles than everyone. Businessmen put EBT's in place not a club can't act by itself, and punishment should be aimed at the people that are responsible.

But the SPL is a difficult level at times for Rangers and Celtic, some teams Real Madrid etc play against in the Champions League are the same quality as the teams in La Liga, which suits the level of the Real Madrid play it, so their achievements are amazing in proportion to the level they compete at, just as any other teams achievements, are just as good, but the level they can play it and the quality of the level they play it.

SFA have made quite a mess of the whole situation as it is.

Simply put, the level you play at is proportionate to any club's success. Proportionality at the level we are at as a club and the level we are allowed to play it, we have been more successful than any other club.

EDIT: It's a 'lower quality' of competition to clubs that compete at a different level, but many factors out of clubs' control contribute to what level they are able to compete at, it's not a 'low quality' to the teams that are there, so the achievements match up.
I'm not saying Rangers and Celtic and any successful club could win the Champions League just because they have had success.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

You also need to compare the quality of the leagues. SPL is nothing compared to La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga and Epl. That is why there is champions league and Europa league so that teams from Europe can compete with each other. Ranger and Celtic has done shit recently in Europe and hasnt achieved there as much as Real, Milan, United, Bayern, etc. I disagree, Rangers are not the most successful.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Samoon said:


> You also need to compare the quality of the leagues. SPL is nothing compared to La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga and Epl. That is why there is champions league and Europa league so that teams from Europe can compete with each other. Ranger and Celtic has done shit recently in Europe and hasnt achieved there as much as Real, Milan, United, Bayern, etc. I disagree, Rangers are not the most successful.


I very much doubt you have read all my posts, based on that quote. And what I am saying is a fact. By that I mean that we've won more trophies, obviously you all have different opinions to me on what makes a club the most successful, we're not going to be mutual I don't think.

And just for the sake of it, EDIT: We've done quite well in our recent Champions League groups, got in the latter stages of the Europa League a few times, and we were in the UEFA Cup final in 2008. Celtic, had a few good results against good teams in their Europa League group last year too.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

#BiggerThanRangers


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We gonna go HAM on PSG today. :stuff


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

A team's country of origin is not really an excuse for poor European Cup performaces when you consider that teams like Porto, Monaco, hell, even Panathinaikos have reached the final or semifinal in multiple ocassions. I guarrantee that the Greek League is as shit as a league can get, yet Olympiacos, Panathinaikos and PAOK all have produced respectable results in Europe over the past few years.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOATING on PSG.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rangers need to lose the titles for the period that they over spent in. And Rangers most successful team of all time? The Scottish league is easy to win for Celtic and Rangers.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol @ giving up a 2-0 lead. 

We are incredibly shit. Playing the pre-season like we did during the Chelsea-Madrid-Chelsea games. 

This is frightening.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

looking at pre season, chelsea and barca to get relegated


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

redeadening said:


> looking at pre season, chelsea and barca to get relegated


We've won all our pre-season games though. :cool2

We only won today because the only player who wanted to actually win today (Pinto) stepped up and saved our ass. 

I'm actually scared that we have to play United in 4 days, even if it is a friendly. Hutz


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

EGame said:


> I'm actually scared that we have to play United in 4 days, even if it is a friendly. Hutz


Prepare your anus :kagawa






j/k Bebe isn't there.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ibra scored. Clearly not a big game flop.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah. We know DEM PRE SEASON GOALS are what it is all about. Torres didn't get any this year. We're screwed :sad:

I'm just gonna call EGame, "EGoat" from now on.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

In a friendly ffs


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

haribo said:


> In a friendly ffs


:busquets


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

utter joke

was that actually given as a pen? jfc if it was.

plus that top looks even worse than it did in the still shots, congrats barca


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey isn't the point of pre season to be ready for the full season? Come on people gotta be ready in all aspects :busquets


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pretty obvious that Sanchez lost his balance. :stuff

Yeah it was given as a pen. Sanchez isn't going to have as much rope as he did last season, he should be better than diving around like that. He was piss poor yesterday along with pretty everyone else.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What an awful dive.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Gomez to undergo surgery. AHH


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Karma. 

Let's see how Bayern and Germany cope without their 'not so great' striker now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Who needs Gomez when they have big game :robben


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

:becks Tonight. HYPE :becks


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Gomez to undergo surgery. AHH


Who needs Gomez when we have THE SHAQ :stuff
Seriously though, don't think Mandzukic can handle the pressure of being our main striker. Let's see if we make an adjustment to our transfer plans and sign a striker.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

Roma won today 13-0 against a local team from Irdning...dont even know what the point of playing was..lol


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think that Sanchez dive might have actually just been him losing balance. The reason being usually players only dive when another player very nearly makes contact with them. No one was even close to touching Sanchez, so I suspect he might have just lost balance and fallen over, and the ref has just made a ridiculous decision.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nah, it's a dive, he can get fucked 8*D

DIVERLONA.

Also with Bayern losing Gomez, they don't just have Mandzukic but also Pizarro, and despite him being 34 now, he's still a reliable source of goals. Muller can play as a striker too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

muller as a striker could work. i guess.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Might as well. He's not working as anything else atm.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ah yes. the tragedy of muller

jack of all trades, master of none


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Being an LA Galaxy fan really hurt tonight, some of the goals the sounders scored were legit awesome.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> "I want justice," Ronaldo noted, all too aware that he last won the highest individual award back in 2008. "If there is justice, you see who is going to win and who deserves to win. I'm not going to say any more."
> 
> "Of course, I'm not going to lie to you. I want to win, and I hope that [Jose Mourinho] wins, too, because he's shown he is the best coach in the world. Just justice. I don't ask for anything more."


enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

WHERE IS THE JUSTICE FOR PENALDO?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

honestly, i dont know who should get it this year

probably messi for the goals, but he was pretty ineffective in some major games.

penaldo stepped up in the euros, but even he wasnt enough. drogba dominated big games but was meh in the league. robben was robben. iniesta was godlike, and won the euros too. same goes for xavi

judging by trophies, it should honestly go to :torres


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao enaldo, he's so desperate.

It'll be :messi and deservedly so, but I would love it if :andres won.

Robben is nowhere near and Xavi has been below par for Barcelona this year, but was excellent at the Euro's and killed it in the final. But there's still several months left and anything can happen. :torres might go on a tear for all we know.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm not one to make serious posts about Penaldo, more so trolling...but how pathetic is it to imply that it would be 'criminal' for anyone to win except for him? 

He isn't even the most deserving player on Real Madrid yet alone in the world. 

What a fucking knob head. It's going to be delicious if he loses it. I want a direct camera shot on his ***** face wheh he finds out he lost. 

Let me taste your tears Penaldo.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I assume you're referring to Casillas. Valdes has been tooting him for the award.






Wish he was at Barca. So much class. The shit he must get from Mourinho for being the Barca/Madrid peacemaker and best friends with Xavi.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What about Mesut?

guy is absolute class, the number one player im looking forward to see playing this wednesday

btw, cazrola or mata?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He's not as good as Iniesta.

Who's better between the two? Definitely Juan Mata, though Cazorla gets more playing time for Spain. Mata wasn't as good for Chelsea last year as he was for Valencia for the couple of years before his move imo. There's more to come from him at Chelsea.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah Casillas is a much better should...Captained Madrid to La Liga and captained Spain to the Euro Cup. 

How many players from City/Dortmund/Juventus have come out and said they deserve Ballon D'or? Seeing as they have won just as much as Penaldo if not more. 

Such an idiot.

Edit: Mata is definitely going to be a better player. I still love Cazorla though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ronaldo is an unbearable prick. But its ok, only girls and United fans like him ique2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

where did he say he thinks he deserves to win? all he said is that he wants to win it, and then the justice thing is basically saying 'let the best man win'


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo deserves it assuming he doesn't have a nightmare start to the season.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

heres the interview, he doesnt say he thinks he deserves it


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So what do you think he is hinting at with this "justice" talk? He could have easily said just let the best man win.

Why does he deserve it IrishJet? Because he scored the winning goal against Barcelona? Is that all you need to do to win the Ballon d'Or?

Casillas was just as important to Madrid as Ronaldo. And he happened to lift the Euro too.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol @ all the defending of ronaldo. hes a prick


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I haven't watched the video yet, but from his words quoted it seems like a sly dig. He would only be bringing up ""justice" if someone was winning it wrongly these past couple of years. Why would he need to even say let the just man win, unless he thought the past winner (Messi) didn't deserve it? Like I said I didn't watch the vid yet, but his words sound to me like FIFA got it wrong, don't get it wrong again aka "I should win".


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

EGame said:


> How many players from City/Dortmund/Juventus have come out and said they deserve Ballon D'or? Seeing as they have won just as much as Penaldo if not more.
> 
> Such an idiot.


Individually Ronaldo has performed much better than all the City, Dortmund and Juve players. To win ballon D'or, individual performances matters most. Excluding Pirlo of course who imo performed better than Ronaldo last season and also had a brilliant Euro.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Why does he deserve it IrishJet? Because he scored the winning goal against Barcelona? Is that all you need to do to win the Ballon d'Or?
> 
> Casillas was just as important to Madrid as Ronaldo. And he happened to lift the Euro too.


Because he's been the best player in the world in the time frame. Pretty simple. Scored outrageous numbers of goals, produced in big games, won the league. Messi would have won it had he have helped Barca beat Chelsea and win the CL, he didn't produce - Biggest game of their season and he done nothing. Sorry.

Iniesta runs him close. Very close in fact and I wouldn't mind seeing him win it at all, but I think Ronaldo shades for his consistency in the league and his goals in big games. I'd have Pirlo in 3rd. Casillas did not have his best season this year at all. To say he was as important as Ronaldo would just outscore the vast majority of teams anyways, is pretty laughable. 

If Ronaldo was Spanish it wouldn't even be a debate. What he done for Portugal in the group stage and QF was still very impressive. 

Also, of course he's implying that he thinks he should win. He knows Messi's the more popular player though, that's probably why he's talking about justice.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Justice should indeed happen. Andrea Pirlo should indeed win it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bring up messi in champions league final, ignore enaldo wasnt there


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Messi was in the Champions League final? When did he sign for Bayern Munich? :troll


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Messi should win it. By a decent margin too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Messi will be the likely outcome. 

No player has had greater influence on his team this past season than Messi, the closest after him is Pirlo. 

Carried Barca on his shoulders for the entire season and doing so had the best individual season of any player in the history of the game. If he had gotten injured, it would have been beyond catastrophic for Barca.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Guy on Man Utd facebook:


> this game gainst BARCELONA makes us meer croutons in d salad of MESSI n xavier


:lol


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> Messi will be the likely outcome.
> 
> No player has had greater influence on his team this past season than Messi, the closest after him is Pirlo.
> 
> Carried Barca on his shoulders for the entire season and doing so had the best individual season of any player in the history of the game. If he had gotten injured, it would have been beyond catastrophic for Barca.


He was awesome yes but better than Maradona's first season for Napoli? He pretty much single handedly transformed them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> He was awesome yes but better than Maradona's first season for Napoli? He pretty much single handedly transformed them.


Going on stats alone. 

73 goals and 29 assists in 60 apps. 

If Messi doesn't break that record then we will likely never see it broken, at least in our lifetime. That record is sheer lunacy when you think about it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I vote for Mr. How I won every big trophy and honor except for the league this year: :torres


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Pirlo should win it imo. If not him then Iniesta.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Should change his name to De Skills.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Funny how many people realised Pirlo still exists during the Euro. Lionel Messi should win it comfortably.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Pirlo, Inestia and Ronaldo deserve it more then Messi. Messi had a great year last year but all 3 men had better years.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Pirlo, Inestia and Ronaldo deserve it more then Messi. Messi had a great year last year but all 3 men had better years.


Yeah I agree, Messi is a better player but these 3 players had a better year and actually performed when it really matters. Messi may have scored 73 goals against the small and average teams but he did not performed when it matters most while those 3 have done that.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Funny how many people realised Pirlo still exists during the Euro. Lionel Messi should win it comfortably.


Give reasons why should Messi win it comfortably.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Samoon said:


> Yeah I agree, Messi is a better player but these 3 players had a better year and actually performed when it really matters. Messi may have scored 73 goals against the small and average teams but he did not performed when it matters most while those 3 have done that.
> 
> 
> 
> Give reasons why should Messi win it comfortably.


Because no player in the history of this game has had a better INDIVIDUAL season than Lionel Messi did this year.

A player that didn't even play in the CL can't win it and Iniesta was injured for a big period of the season. 
Ronaldo didn't perform better than Messi in big games, he had the same results as Messi at CL, when Madrid got knocked out by Bayern, having been outplayed over 2 games. What did Ronaldo contribute to Real Madrid at the Allianz Arena? Lahm made him look like Jeremie Aliadiere in the first game. Suddenly Ronaldo is a big game player, it seems.

And lmao @ the 'Messi may have scored 73 goals against the small and average teams', like Ronaldo is not facing the exact same opponents.

However there's still quite some time until the winner is revealed which means things could change.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I won't say Iniesta deserves it more than Messi. Yeah, Iniesta had a super Euros but they were both at Barca and last season, Messi single-handedly got them to wherever they reached.

I don't expect Barca to win the League this season. One can only rely on Messi so much. Plus, we're pretty sure that Tito will use the same tactics as Pep and against Jose, I don't think it will work. Villa returning will be a big boost though and I'd love to witness the El Clasico at the CL, but not as a Final--most like as the QF.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Because no player in the history of this game has had a better INDIVIDUAL season than Lionel Messi did this year.
> 
> A player that didn't even play in the CL can't win it and Iniesta was injured for a big period of the season.
> Ronaldo didn't perform better than Messi in big games, he had the same results as Messi at CL, when Madrid got knocked out by Bayern, having been outplayed over 2 games. What did Ronaldo contribute to Real Madrid at the Allianz Arena? Lahm made him look like Jeremie Aliadiere in the first game. Suddenly Ronaldo is a big game player, it seems.
> ...


I am pretty sure Iniesta played against Milan, Leverkusen and Chelsea in the CL. Plus Iniesta had a great Euro as well so I think he is definitely a contender for the Ballon D'or. Ronaldo performed better than Messi in big games this year. There is no doubt about that. What you did not mention the second game against Bayern? If it wasn't for Ronaldo, the match would have not gone to penalties. Ronaldo has scored against 3 goals in his last 3 matches against Barca. Messi did not score any goals against Real this year. Take note that Messi missed the crucial penalty against Chelsea which would have send them through. He was useless in that game too. He failed to deliver in the most important match of the season, at least Ronaldo scored 2 goals against Bayern and did his job. Also Ronaldo had a pretty good Euro as well. Carried Portugal to the semis. I have no doubt that Ronaldo deserves it more than Messi this year. I also think that Iniesta and Pirlo deserve it more than him. The year hasn't ended yet so there is still a lot of time untill the winner is revealed.

Edit: Conte got banned for 10 months, lol. Poor Juve, they are going to struggle a lot without him.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

lol at Conte.
10 month ban.
Poor Juve.

Whats all this Rangers/Mike Ashley stuff about ?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao Juve.

Rise to glory and fall right back down. They will still do well in the league, their main contenders will be a poverty Milan side.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And even then Milan have lost Silva and :ibra so they arn't as strong as they once was as well. Gotta be an interesting league all around next season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Milan got raped by Madrid two days ago. 

Even if it was just a friendly, it was embarrassing how bad they were.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

juve will be fine. their team is head and shoulders above the others. only team really not to have lost their best players and been able to add some quality. they'll walk it imo, especially if they get a llorente/rvp/other great striker.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Juve won't win the Scudetto next season. Milan will do well despite losing their best players because the league is pretty poor right now.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Juve have been screwed. It's a shame.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

It is clear that Real Madrid will win La Liga.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

I think Juve will be fine, they kept all of their better players and if they get a quality striker they will be set, imo.



SovietWrestler said:


> It is clear that Real Madrid will win La Liga.


Why?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao Steve Kean will be sacked if he loses 3 games in a row this season :kean


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

harsh, last season it got him a bigger contract


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pretty sure Nige would be :mark: like a bitch if they lose 2 in a row going into a match. May even start supporting the other side for the day :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Will mark if Blackburn's season is filled with: L L W L L W L L D L L W L L D L L W etc


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He initially said two games in a row before a fan said three. I was there and there's no doubt that he will sack Kean the first chance he gets. He said that as a pundit last year he said Kean was obviously not the right manager and that the decision for Kean to stay on was made in June before he was appointed, and he has the power to sack him. He was even talking about a new manager coming in and the structure of working alongside him.

The real controversy was when he was asked about Pedersen being transfer listed. He said Pedersen was past it, his legs have gone, he hasn't made the transition to a central midfielder and called him a pensioner. He's a headcase. One guy's question was "I'm a liar, deluded, drink driver, don't know anything about football and Scottish, can I have a job?" Shebby's answer was, "That position's already been filled!"

The really annoying thing to come out of it was that when someone asked if Kean was paying for his chauffeur & minder, we found out that the club are paying for them. Kean gets done for drink driving but the club pay for his driver, unreal!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dinamo Bucharest doing a great job of showing us just how shit we are.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

PSG losing at home to FC Lorient. :mark:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

lmao at PSG.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

I managed to catch Rangers first game in division 3 today, 2-2 draw with Peterhead they went 1 up from a good Barrie McKay goal about 25 minutes before falling 2-1 behind with 10 minutes to go, Andrew Little saved them with a header about with about 5 minutes from time. 

They looked very sloppy for most of the game, the short passing was horrible and the less said about the long ball the better. The team needs some time to get themselves together most of the players haven't been playing with each other for that long, but i don't think this season will be as easy as they thought it would be.

BBC Sports are also reporting that Mike Ashley will be buying a 10% stake in Rangers, in a deal that will see 9 youth and reserves move to Rangers on loan to help with the squad depth, Not sure how much of this is true, but it would be a great help for Rangers.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

ALIADIERE makes it 2 :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SELL THEM ALL

:lmao


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice goal by Aliadiere. What a terrible, terrible own-goal by Maxwell. Amusing & sad to see it go this way for PSG already. Especially at home.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Ibra 1-2, come on !


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Good work by Ibra getting the ball past the keeper. Most other men would of fucked it up.

And what a fucking miss by Menez. What a miss.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow did PSG miss a LOT of chances. Should have probably done 5-6 in that second half. Dont think they are too disappointed with 2-2 after being down 0-2 and playing an awful first half though.

Ibra was great with a month or two until he should be in absolute top shape. Missed a few chances that could have easily been 1-2 more goals from him.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Thought Jeremy Menez was terrible. Fluffed every chance. Admired Lavezzi's work ethic, and Ibra had some good moments in link up. Whereas felt Menez offered very little. They'll get much better in time.

Proper stuff starts next week, though. Two more weeks for Bundesliga and Serie A, though.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

You have to keep in mind that players are not really used to play together yet. Once they have some sort of chemistry, they will complete dominate the league for years.

The defense was shocking tonight though... Alex outpaced, Sakho always looking nervous, Thiago Silva will help a lot. The midfield was also an issue with Pastore suspended and Motta injured. The team still needs time and once every player is avaivable, they will be difficult to stop even in the Champions League.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure what Thiago could offer. Stability and consistency, maybe. But I've never seen him perform well when its time to perform. Sakho and Alex didn't seem to mesh though, I'd agree. Similar players, and Lorient had a field day every time they got the ball. Threatened them. It'll be nice to follow them this season. See how the team forms. Built a slight connection with them in a Football Manager save.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ibra is amazing. His first important match with PSG and he scores 2 goals. He will definitely do well for PSG.

Looking forward to see Serie A.

Juve won the super cup 4-2 in extra time.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Callejon slowly transforming into one of the most reliable players in the world.

Hope he becomes a regular starter next season. He isn't as good as di Maria yet, but at least he's a class act and not a cunt like Angel.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Great first round of Ligue 1. Stunning goal from Ludovic Obraniak for Bordeaux, and brilliant game from Ibrah, who could have had a hat trick if he controlled that half volley.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Did any else see the Luisao incident? I thought the referee went down VERY easily, it barely looked liked he touched him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Didn't realize BVB vs Bayern was on today. 

Their recent matches have been awesome. Will be watching.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Supercup starting.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

inb4 :robben fails. 

If Dortmund win this is it 6 wins in a row for them now against Bayern?

Edit: LOOOOL Strong defending. Mandzukic makes it 1-0


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy shit Mandzukic is GOAT.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Robben did his best to mess that chance up.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Muller recovered beautifully.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19224402



> *Steve Kean faces sack if Blackburn Rovers lose three in a row.*


:kean


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Neuer is a badass


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bayern finally ended their losing streak against Dortmund.

Super cup between Barcelona and Real Madrid is next week, right? 

Think Real will beat Barcelona and Ronaldo outshining Messi again like he did in their last meeting.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol I have no doubt that Real will win.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> "In England, I was presented as the 'Special One'," Mourinho told Portuguese TV channel SIC on Monday night.
> 
> "Thanks to God, things have gone well and, whether you like it or not, I am the only one who has won the English, Italian and Spanish championships. So, more than the 'Special One', they must begin to call me the 'Only One'."


THE ONLY ONE :mourinho



> "After having won practically everything, as time has passed I have become less self-centred and egocentric."


:blatter

If he wins the Champions League this season, help us all.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> THE ONLY ONE :mourinho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao
Gotta love this guy.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

So the meeting between the Spanish clubs for tv money happened today. 

Apparently a lot of promises were made, but I doubt anything will change. It's scandalous how the top two clubs rule the roost on that front. 

The Espanyol rep said this after, "The rest of Europe laughs at us. No one outside understands the proportions (of TV money) here. We want the same system as other leagues. The current arrangement suits two clubs, but the number of objectors is growing."


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see whta Messi is goin to pull off this year.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11676/7996477/Kean-bemoans-disruptive-remarks

After all the shit Kean's come out with the last 18 months, he's the one who should come out with a retraction. There's no doubt Shebby shouldn't have said what he did in front of cameras last weekend but at least he had the guts to come and meet the fans to discuss the problems at the club unlike that lying, cowardly piece of shit who should consider himself lucky he's still got a job along with his buddies who he hasn't had banned from Ewood like Kevin Gallacher & Tony Parkes for speaking the truth.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...en-gamst-pedersen-to-a-pensioner-8038578.html



> Blackburn global advisor Shebby Singh apologises after likening Morten Gamst Pedersen to a 'pensioner'.
> 
> Blackburn global advisor Shebby Singh has apologised for public comments
> he made about manager Steve Kean and midfielder Morten Gamst Pedersen.
> ...


Blackburn Rovers have a 'GLOBAL ADVISOR' now. :hesk2


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

It's quite funny how Barca fans are already admitting defeat saying Madrid will win the title and all. Granted, Madrid have overwhelming dept in their squad. There's more familiarity between the players now which will certainly help them in the long run etc, but tbh I don't see it as easy for them as Barca fans on here are making it out. Notably EGame. At least Seb still believes.


It's Barca we're talking about. The best team in the last......5 years? Plus I don't think Tito is that level bad, is he?

Have we forgotten the fact that El Clasico plays major role in deciding the destination of the trophy? Madrid have ONLY beaten Barca twice out of eleven meetings since Jose Mourinho took over the realms. Although the upcoming classicos will be quite different from the past ones seeing Madrid are coming off a win over their fierce rivals AT Camp Nou, it remains to be seen if that will prove to be the beginning of their domination in Spain.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Abk™ said:


> It's quite funny how Barca fans are already admitting defeat saying Madrid will win the title and all. Granted, Madrid have overwhelming dept in their squad. There's more familiarity between the players now which will certainly help them in the long run etc, but tbh I don't see it as easy for them as Barca fans on here are making it out. Notably EGame. At least Seb still believes
> 
> 
> *It's Barca we're talking about. The best team in the last......5 years?* Plus I don't think Tito is that level bad, is he?
> ...


Last 3 years to be exact. It is not surprising that some Barca fans are admitting defeat cause the difference between Real and Barca last season in term of points was quite big. Real madrid are much more consistent than Barcelona, last season Barcelona drew some games they shouldn't have. They also lost Pep who was the best manager in the past few years.
Losing Pep is obviously a big blow for them. It won't be that easy for Real Madrid but I think they will the league title with 2-3 games to spare.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> It's quite funny how Barca fans are already admitting defeat saying Madrid will win the title and all. Granted, Madrid have overwhelming dept in their squad. There's more familiarity between the players now which will certainly help them in the long run etc, but tbh I don't see it as easy for them as Barca fans on here are making it out. Notably EGame. At least Seb still believes
> 
> 
> It's Barca we're talking about. The best team in the last......5 years? Plus I don't think Tito is that level bad, is he?
> ...


Losing Pep has hurt us too much. 

It's imposible to believe we will be as good as we were without Pep. Along with lack of depth in defence and player problems such as Xavi's chronic achilles condition, Puyol's becoming more injury prone, Pique being a fat lazy fuck and Messi being overworked will all likely comeback to hurt us.

Our biggest salvation is getting David Villa back, and I pray Pedro get's out of his mental block. If we can get those two players back on track then I will have more confidence. 

Oh yeah and Cesc...maybe if he isn't 1/4 as bad as he was since January, he might be useful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Neygoat goating.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Delighted Cardiff got off to a decent start. Always had a soft spot for them (my dad was born there and supports them). They have just had shit luck in the big games over the past few years, would love to see them go up and have Swansea vs Cardiff in the prem.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Blackburn got a draw so Kean gets at least another three games. :kean


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bananas said:


> Neygoat goating.


Ugh wish he did that during the olympic final


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Looking forward to see Real vs Valencia.

It has the potential to be a fantastic match.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

Where's the Jambo gone from here? Despite having a billionaire owner you're not capable of holding a 2-0 lead at home against ten men St Johnstone :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Would be funny if celtic ballsed it up this season. Won't happen though.

almost getting beat by Ross county lol.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

R'Albin said:


> Where's the Jambo gone from here? Despite having a billionaire owner you're not capable of holding a 2-0 lead at home against ten men St Johnstone :lmao


Inverness*

Which is just exactly the same.

As for Celtic, they were denied a very obvious penalty. 1-1 fits the game. County played well at the start, but eventually Celtic got into the game and dominated.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Real to destroy Valencia, plz.*


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Valencia to pull the upset and destroy the most ebul club in the planet plz.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fabrice Olinga became the youngest scorer in La Liga history yesterday apparently.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

5-0 for Madrid.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Soldado to show why he turned down Spurs and get a hat trick.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Cmon Madrid*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha Valencia. Poverty defending.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Abysmal defending, as you expect with those 2 at the back. There is only so much Diego can do.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Yes, 1-0 *_


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Get in there Jonas. When Tino gets the ball right, it's hard to handle.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Bad call from Casillas*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha Pepe taking out Casillas.

LMAO Pepe didn't even come close to the ball.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Casillas was awful for it in fairness, was never getting near the ball.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ronaldo has been pretty much invisible on the pitch today and is making Real Madrid look very one dimensional.

Valenica looks pretty bad too this second half.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's difficult to be visible when you are inside Joao Pereira's very deep back pocket.

Callejon will score a winner...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tremendous save. 

Diego Alves is so damn good.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*We were terrible today, didn't deseve to win anything.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha Madrid!

Lackluster performance. 

inb4 we lose.

Edit: Soldado's goal should have counted.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

What was wrong with Madrid today? They looked bland.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Abk™;11910179 said:


> What was wrong with Madrid today? They looked bland.


Ronaldo wasn't up for it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh man why start Tello? He was the worst player of the pre-season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Valencia should have had all 3 points there. Typical officiating at the Bernabeu. Tactically Valencia were very good, bodes well for Pellegrino.

Fuck Madrid.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OOOOOHHHHHH BABY 

MY BOY, PUYOL!

Beautiful as always.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great for Puyol. Glad to see Pique has been left out still, the idiot.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Lovely goal Chory. Knife through butter.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Terrible...just terrible. 

Alves starting right back where he left off. 

Careless.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Didn't take the maestro long.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Messi started his season*_


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCCCCCCKKKKK

WHAT A GOAL BY THE GOAT MESSI.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's like cheating having him in the team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSI GOAT GOATING GOAT GOATING 

Sharp as a fucking razor.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

:messi

2 Goals in first 15 minutes of the season, Think last seasons 82 goals maybe under threat


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Barca are dominating now, Messi is going to score many today.*_


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame said:


> Ronaldo wasn't up for it.


He was shitty all game. 

:messi has bagged in two already. It's :messi 2 - 0 enaldo so far...interesting.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Hey Abk™ , shut your mouth and know your damn rule



*_


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I hope Messi gets a 100 this years, such a phenomenally gifted player.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Medo said:


> _*Hey Abk™ , shut your mouth and know your damn rule
> 
> 
> 
> *_


Calm down man. Madrid really pissed me off tonight.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MMMMMYYYYYYY BOOOOY PEDRO 

WE GOATING NOW


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Barcelona look to be going beyond GOATING in this match, there heading into GOATGOATING territory


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tello was the worst player in the pre-season. 

Gets two assists in the first game.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> Tello was the worst player in the pre-season.
> 
> Gets two assists in the first game.


TELLO THE GOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> TELLO THE GOAT


His price just went up by 10 million after this game. 

I'm about to fap, DAVID VILLA is warming up.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lavezzi sent off for PSG

:lmao

Edit: Shocking tackle, if he connects he snaps his leg


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pique has been absolutely immense today. 

Kills me absolutely KILLS me that he has such quality but horrendous discipline.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

David Villa 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

THE GOAT is back


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

EGame said:


> Pique has been absolutely immense today.
> 
> Kills me absolutely KILLS me that he has such quality but horrendous discipline.


He has only played 20 mins in fairness. That was a lovely backheel though. 

Great to see Villa back.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

first league game of the season and the attendance is only 56,000


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

David Villa the fucking boss!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DAVVVIIIIIIIIID VILLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAA

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> Calm down man. Madrid really pissed me off tonight.


*You know that i was just joking, right ? :side:*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We couldn't possibly have had a better start to the season than that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:mark: at Villa scoring on his comeback. So happy for him. Great finish too. Nice and easy start for Tito.

:mark: at Madrid dropping points already. Too many key players (especially Ronaldo and Benzema) seemed to still be in pre-season mode which hurt them today. Albilol was fucking garbage when he came on. Great performance from Valencia though, well deserved the point. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Great start for Barca. They are still relying to much on Messi. Well with David Villa back it would help a lot.

Also I just want to say we won a friendly match 3-0.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Excellent Game for us today. Messi was incredible as usual. DAVID FUCKING VILLA IS BACK! Excellent game for us

Great start for us and a great first victory for Tito


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

David Villa the Goat.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

PSG having a great start to the season. (Y)


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Medo said:


> *You know that i was just joking, right ? :side:*


enaldo yyyy..eeah.. I know you don't want anyone to mess with your golden boy, Ronaldo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fairly big news here that ben buckley, the ffa president, has stepped down, and will likely be replaced by ex nrl boss david gallop. wont mean anything to people outside aus but this is a bit random


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

david gallop? surely they could find someone better


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

> *Neymar more complete than Messi and Maradona, says Pele*


http://www.goal.com/en/news/60/sout...n-messi-and-maradona-says?source=breakingnews

Pele embarrassing himself once more on this Neymar better than Messi thing. This guy is becoming a unbearable. Someone needs to talk some sense into him. Making a dick of himself. Neymar isn't up to Ronaldo's level. Hell not even up to Rooney's level, yes? :side: tbh I rate players like Ozil, iniesta etc ahead of him atm.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh come on, he is embarrassing himself again. Saying he is better than Messi was already ridiculous, saying he is better than GOAT is just beyond stupid. He needs to stop this.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Villa is back!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Oh come on, he is embarrassing himself again. Saying he is better than Maradona was already ridiculous, saying he is better than GOAT is just beyond stupid. He needs to stop this.


Fixed.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Neymar is the greatest sportsperson of all time. Sorry, second greatest behind Pele. You guys just mad :cool2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE GOAT game occurring tomorrow. TITO's first clasico, I expect the GOAT team of...

---------Valdes---------- 
Alves--Puyol--Masch--Alba 
---------Busi------------
------Xavi-----Iniesta-----
--Alexis---Messi---Pedro--

THE GOAT Villa to come on the second half because he's not ready for a full game yet.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Bananas said:


> Neymar is the greatest sportsperson of all time. Sorry, second greatest behind Pele. You guys just mad :cool2


You're forgetting #BIGGAME Bebeto. :cool2


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Not feeling good for tonight game, with how weak Real showed up against Villareal , that's not promising at all.

Also with Pipi been out of clasico too.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Medo said:


> *Not feeling good for tonight game, with how weak Real showed up against Villareal , that's not promising at all.
> 
> Also with Pipi been out of clasico too.*


Pretty sure you meant Valencia not Villarreal, right? And yeah that outing was terrible. Far below Madrid's standards. The entire players looked sloppy in the match bar Di Maria and Ozil, both who showed glimpses of their true ability. Pepe out of the Classico tonight is infinitely a huge blow for Madrid. They're gonna miss him big time. Chances of Madrid winning this one are very slim seeing it's going to be played at the Camp Nou plus the Madrid team are far from their very best. I expect a draw tonight though.

Goodluck tonight. Rooting for Madrid as well.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Rooting for Madrid of course. Think this match will be a draw and the return leg Madrid will win.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Want Madrid to win the Super Cup, because THE ONLY ONE :mourinho has not won it. But want Barca to win La Liga. Well actually, I want Atleti to win La Liga, but that will never happen.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> *Want Madrid to win the Super Cup, because THE ONLY ONE :mourinho has not won it.* But want Barca to win La Liga. Well actually, I want Atleti to win La Liga, but that will never happen.


It's the only one, 'THE ONLY ONE' hasn't won in Spain. :mourinho GOAT 

Read an article on Goal.com yesterday about him playing down the significance of the Super Cup when in reality no one is craving to win it like he does. Typical Mourinho. Mind games maybe?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> Pretty sure you meant Valencia not Villarreal, right? And yeah that outing was terrible. Far below Madrid's standards. The entire players looked sloppy in the match bar Di Maria and Ozil, both who showed glimpses of their true ability. Pepe out of the Classico tonight is infinitely a huge blow for Madrid. They're gonna miss him big time. Chances of Madrid winning this one are very slim seeing it's going to be played at the Camp Nou plus the Madrid team are far from their very best. I expect a draw tonight though.
> 
> Goodluck tonight. Rooting for Madrid as well.


*Yea my bad.

As you said, Pepe missing is a huge lost to Madrid tonight, with being the substitute a complete garbage named Albiol.

So, not feeling good for our chances in this game.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

You gotta believe when you've :mourinho as your manager, bro.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im interested to see how tito goes with jose's mind games. pep adapted pretty well (before the copa del rey where he just absolutely hammered jose comes to mind), and i read that tito has gotten better over pre-season, like his first one he was all fumbly and had to have cue-cards :lol, poor bastard.

anyways imo barca will win, both the super cup and the league. villa the difference.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I want Barca to win the League, but I think Madrid will win it.

I don't care much for tonight. Hoping Barca wins but whomever wins tonight might lose La Liga.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I firmly believe we can win tonight if we play the same way we did against Sociedad. 

We were able to drastically shift the weight on Messi's shoulders with Pedro, Tello and Villa performing so well. I believe if we can find that balance tonight we should be able to pull off the win. Most likely will start with Pedro and Alexis on the wings but hopefully bring on Villa in the second half. 

inb4 catastrophe.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BARCELONA LINEUP: (4-3-3): Valdes; Alves, Pique, Mascherano, Adriano; Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta; Pedro, Messi, Alexis

Bench: Pinto, Puyol, Alba, Roberto, Tello, Fabregas, Villa

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK My boy Puyi on the bench and that fuckhead Pique in. Adriano also over Alba....FUUUUUUUUUUUUU

REAL MADRID LINEUP: (4-2-3-1): Casillas; Arbeloa, Albiol, Ramos, Coentrao; Khedira, Alonso; Callejon, Ozil, Ronaldo; Benzema

Far better line up.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Madrid could play their bench and reserves it would still wipe the floor with most first teams

fucking assholes hoarding all the talent and dem central midfielders


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We about to GOAT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Messi misses we gonna lose.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Messi is GOATING and then WOATING at the same time.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Madrid on carbon copy Chelsea tactics here.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Alexis is a disgusting diving cunt


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

GOAT diving from ALEXIS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alexis is no Hazard.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Alexis doesn't seem to have learned anything...Been terrible.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Can these 2 just go one game without embarrassing, terrible dives? 

Maybe next time, eh?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:hazard

GOAT of penalty winning


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Ronaldo has been invisible


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Ronaldo has been invisible


As have Callejon, Ozil and Benzema. Madrid really cannot get the ball to any of them.

Really flat game thus far. Barca are owning the midfield, Madrid defending like beavers. Albiol has been lucky not to get a 2nd yellow (although I didn't see what the original yellow was for) and Messi should have scored. If it keeps going like this Barca will eventually break through. Alves has been superb. The rat. 

Alexis is a disgrace of a man.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Madrid doing a great defensive job, Arbeloa and Coentrao have been really good. 

Alexis has been so shit, he looks just as out of place as he did at the start of last season. I expected so much more from him. 

The dive was terrible, he's been in Coentrao's pocket all evening, just embarrassing himself more.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Too scrappy for a Classico. Needs :villa GOATing all over the WOAT Albilol.

Ronaldo looks like such a twat when he gets dressed up for a football match with his hair done and his shirt tucked in all tidy. Alves lost that tremendous beard *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Coentrao is the WOAT according to Seb.:

Probably the MOTM thus far, especially considering he's pretty much marking two players. Ronaldo doesn't give a singular fuck about tracking back.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Too scrappy for a Classico. Needs :villa GOATing all over the WOAT Albilol.
> 
> Ronaldo looks like such a twat when he gets dressed up for a football match with his hair done and his shirt tucked in all tidy. Alves lost that tremendous beard *


Alves had the GOAT beard. Apparently he's tapping Bar Rafaeli. :datass 



Irish Jet said:


> Coentrao is the WOAT according to Seb.:
> 
> Probably the MOTM thus far, especially considering he's pretty much marking two players. Ronaldo doesn't give a singular fuck about tracking back.


Coentrao stopped being WOAT at the Euro, where he was really good. 

Before that, he was definite WOAT.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Alves had the GOAT beard. Apparently he's tapping Bar Rafaeli. :datass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was the best player in the huge 2-1 Madrid win last year IMO, even though Ronaldo took the headlines.

Where is Seb anyways? I hope he's banned, or in jail.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So Albiol wasn't booked that time?

Stupid tv.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> So Albiol wasn't booked that time?
> 
> Stupid tv.


Yeah, TV showed it as Albiol but it was really Alonso. 

This game is fucking terrible.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Alexis cheating twat

should have been booked both times


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We need to get Alexis the fuck out of here.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

FUCK THAT....And please take alexis out and put villa in


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CRISTIANO


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BIG GAME RONALDO

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOOOOL


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

PEDROOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

get off the fucking ground biscuits and sanchez


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao

This is awesome.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

UEFALONA - Pedro offside


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

My ***** Pedro back in business.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ozil has been outrageously poor. Looks very tired.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

pedro learning from the GOAT :torres earlier yesterday


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ozil can't go an entire game tho. 

I desperately want Villa on.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Fucking arbeloa

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Spanish TV are the fucking WOAT


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spanish broadcasters WOATing tonight.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Madrid are awesome when they play like this.

Higuain really should have got that header to ronaldo.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Mourinho should take Ozil out of this game. Has been beyond embarassing. Total shadow of his own self.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PENALTY


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Iniesta has been watching :hazard well

Hit the bar, Messi? :troll


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Iniesta is just everything you want in a player. Genius.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PENIONEL


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Iniesta showing Sanchez how to win a penalty

"one in the eye for Mourinho" - :mark:*


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

MESSI! GOAL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:leo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh god Tello. Brings back bad memories.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

What a Fucking Pass from Alonso


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jesus Christ Ozil. Just awful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JESUS ALONSO. That was amazing.

Ozil you fucking suck.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

My god what an insane pass.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Ozil has just been utter wank tonight.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ozil WOATing all night. Alonso's passes are just beautiful.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ozil is not very BIG GAME. It's the German in him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ramos you dirty fuck.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

GOALLLL XAVI! Iniesta WHAT A PLAYER


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Iniesta is beautiful :mark:*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Iniesta deserves a blowjob by anyone he chooses


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy fuck Iniesta.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

INIESTA GOAT 

XAVI GOAT 

GOATS GOATING LIKE GOATS CAN GOAT


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

LOL, What a turnaround!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Iniesta is the greatest midfielder I have EVER seen. Better than Zidane. Just too good.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Poor Jose. :jose


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Andres 'Better than Messi' Iniesta.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Iniesta is a better dribbler than Messi. What a player.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cmon 1 more goal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

INIESTA at it again!

LOOOOOOOOOOL Valdes :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Iniesta is TOO GOOD.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Iniesta is the best player in the world.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

VALDES GOATING


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Valdes out


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

WTF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

fucking valdes......


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That was most definitely WOAT goalkeeping. The GOAT keeper stops it becoming 4-1 and then ......... that.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you Di Maria! That goal made my day! :lol


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

José Mário dos Santos Mourinho :mourinho

LEGEND.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Will Pepe be back to crack some skulls in the second leg?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The terms GOAT and WOAT have taken over this forum.

AND I LOVE IT. :mark:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

LOLValdes. Great save by Casillas. 



Irish Jet said:


> Iniesta is the best player in the world.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Rooney always said he was his best player in the world.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fucking Valdes....

we need THE GOAT Pinto


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

turbull and hilario are available

for the right price


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Really don't want this game to end.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll take the 3-2. 

We have a better record at the Bernabeu than we do at the Camp Nou in recent years anyway. :stuff


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Would rather it have been 3-1 but 3-2 is fine by me. Iniesta was GOATING LIKE ONLY GOATS CAN today


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I think the game was good overall. Both teams really brought it on but you can tell Barca were the superior side of night which was expected. Very boring start but picked up real well in the second period.

Ronaldo was poor prior to his goal, but came to life after that, Ozil was messing all over the place, terrible outing by a player of his standard. Think fatigue is taking its toll on him, same can be said for Benzema. Madrid were good defensively prior to Iniesta's GOATNESS. Ramos and Coentrao were solid today although the latter made a few mistimed tackles which proved to be decisive and was found wanting marking his man. I'll say Ramos was by far Madrid's best player of the night. Guy was rock solid in defence bar the challenge on Iniesta which eventually led to the penalty that put Barca ahead. Casillas was alert as well and really stepped up when he was needed to. His highlight of the night being punting away Messi's close range effort. 

Valdes was the worst player of the night. His howler gifted Madrid a lifeline to cling onto. Alexis Sanchez was terrible as well. Diving all over the place. He needs to learn how to win penalties from Eden 'THE GOAT' :hazard . Not sure why Villa wasn't thrown in. That Tello guy comes off as laughable to me. The potential is there but he keeps on fucking up. No idea why the coach chose him ahead of Cuenca. Maybe Cuenca is injured or something? Messi had an average game today. Was threatening yes, but still.

Already looking forward to the second leg now. I think Madrid will somehow win this one but it's not going to be easy by any stretch of imagination.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Went to the pub, couldn't enjoy myself because of the game today because it all sunk in.

I want to know how many goals we've conceived over this year and last years clasicos because of Valdes's mistakes. I swear the statistic has to be huge. He gets killed during clasicos, but is a very good keeper outside of playing Madrid. 

Fuck I'm pissed (and partially drunk) but man Valdes went the full retard tonight...THE FULL RETARD. WHY NOT JUST CLEAR THE BALL!!?? FUCK.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I still think Real win win the Super Cup.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I still think Real win win the Super Cup.


I'm confident Real Madrid will win it. We basically handed it to them on a silver platter. 

I think the only way we can win it is if we play MVP up front and win the game. I'm incredibly disappointed with Alexis Sanchez, I criticized him last season but always said he would gel into the team better after a year. After the pre-season and last night it just doesn't seem like the guy learned anything after being here a year, and just pulled off his shit diving routine. He's becoming our version of Nani where he has 1 good game for every 5 terrible games.

It was embarrassing seeing him in Coentrao and Ramos's pocket all night. When Villa plays in the clasico he would terrorize Ramos.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

You are leading 3-2, if you hold them out for a draw you will win it. You have a good chance of winning it tbh. Villa needs to start though. You should have more hope in your team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Always say your at disadvantage. It's the







way.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Always say your at disadvantage. It's the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It worked wonders for you last season enaldo :torres


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So we lost 






But Valdez gift may make the difference next wednesday.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> It worked wonders for you last season enaldo :torres


SORRY...










CAN'T HEAR YOU BEHIND ALL THIS SILVERWARE.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, if Real lose this from here, Mou will make sure they win both the REAL Clasicos...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> SORRY...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you need help being brought back to the present, gimme a shout :terry


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Alexis Sanchez. What a muppet.

Andres Iniesta. What a joy.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> SORRY...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, those titles are lovely, and Barca are the best team in the world.

but, have you beaten the current European Champions? Just show me the last 8 matches or so and I'll have a look at it  to be the best, you have to beat the best.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dortmund beat Bremen 2-1.

Serie A going to start this weekend. :mark:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

We easily won 0-3 without performing at a high level. Muller was surprisingly good which was nice to see considering his form last year. I think it's obvious now that Muller and Gomez have no synergy whatsoever between them. Shaqiri was excellent and I was really impressed by Dante.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

IrishViper said:


> Now, those titles are lovely, and Barca are the best team in the world.
> 
> but, have you beaten the current European Champions? Just show me the last 8 matches or so and I'll have a look at it  to be the best, you have to beat the best.


I firmly believe if we played Chelsea in 2010 we would have beaten them. Last season was terrible and the team was really unbalanced so it's no surprise. The team this season is looking more like the 2010 team, so I would feel confident playing against Chelsea in the CL this season if it stays the way it is now. 

Chelsea put on one of the best defensive displays ever in last years CL and exposed out weakness, but MVP in full form can break down any defence. 

I actually really want revenge against Chelsea, so I hope we get a match this year.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame said:


> I firmly believe if we played Chelsea in 2010 we would have beaten them. Last season was terrible and the team was really unbalanced so it's no surprise. The team this season is looking more like the 2010 team, so I would feel confident playing against Chelsea in the CL this season if it stays the way it is now.
> 
> Chelsea put on one of the best defensive displays ever in last years CL and exposed out weakness, but MVP in full form can break down any defence.
> 
> I actually really want revenge against Chelsea, so I hope we get a match this year.


The current Chelsea team is a whole different team though. We thrive on attacking now :side: Tbh I don't think we can keep up against Barca with this team. It's a new style of play, new system, new players, etc.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> The current Chelsea team is entirely a whole different team though. We thrive on attacking now :side: Tbh we can't keep up against Barca with this current team.


I think it would be interesting to play Chelsea without the Drogba factor. 

Chelsea against Barca and Bayern played highly defensive and then let Drogba do 90% of the work up front and somehow the guy managed to breakdown the defence of two of the best teams in the world. I would bet a fortune that Torres wouldn't be able to take that sort of pressure.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame said:


> I think it would be interesting to play Chelsea without the Drogba factor.
> 
> Chelsea against Barca and Bayern played highly defensive and then let Drogba do 90% of the work up front and somehow the guy managed to breakdown the defence of two of the best teams in the world. I would bet a fortune that Torres wouldn't be able to take that sort of pressure.


Right, Torres is still finding his way back up atm so it's still early to call him on this one. Even if he comes good, fact remains he's no Drogba. As you said it would really be interesting to see this match. We don't have the physical players to pull off the work now.




Samoon said:


> Dortmund beat Bremen 2-1.
> 
> Serie A going to start this weekend. :mark:


Which club do you support, man?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Juventus off to a good start in their title defence :hb


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> I think it would be interesting to play Chelsea without the Drogba factor.
> 
> Chelsea against Barca and Bayern played highly defensive and then let Drogba do 90% of the work up front and somehow the guy managed to breakdown the defence of two of the best teams in the world. I would bet a fortune that Torres wouldn't be able to take that sort of pressure.


its ok bro, we still have ramires to score goals better than messi on you


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> We easily won 0-3 without performing at a high level. Muller was surprisingly good which was nice to see considering his form last year. I think it's obvious now that Muller and Gomez have no synergy whatsoever between them. Shaqiri was excellent and I was really impressed by Dante.


What was that goal from Robben?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Abk™ said:


> Which club do you support, man?


Roma.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*No chance to lose any points tonight, come on Madrid.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Samoon said:


> Roma.


The one season I supported Roma, the won the Scudetto, so cool. Otherwise, it was always Fiorentina for me in the Serie A. I wasn't following any clubs. Just Batigoal.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Juvy made a good start in the Seira A, yestersay and Pirlo is a class player.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Osasuna away today. Hutz

Bad memories.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> I firmly believe if we played Chelsea in 2010 we would have beaten them. Last season was terrible and the team was really unbalanced so it's no surprise. The team this season is looking more like the 2010 team, so I would feel confident playing against Chelsea in the CL this season if it stays the way it is now.
> 
> Chelsea put on one of the best defensive displays ever in last years CL and exposed out weakness, but MVP in full form can break down any defence.
> 
> I actually really want revenge against Chelsea, so I hope we get a match this year.


But Chelsea look like a better team this year than we did last. Last year was my favourite match in awhile (albeit beaten by the final) That Torres' goal was some special moment.

But again, I reckon We'd handle MVP. Our Defence has only gotten stronger with Azpilicueta joining.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Barcelona in their WOAT kit against Osasuna


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It is a truly awful kit. Whoever thought it was a good idea needs sacked.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That kit will need to be erased from our history. 

I'm worried about having Tello and Sanchez on the pitch. It's the safest choice for the clasico though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cold night in Osasuna gonna cold night in Osasuna. 

Hutz Hutz Hutz


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Beautiful goal.

Away kit really is truly terrible. Actually looks even worse when they're playing together in it. Iniesta wearing yellow boots with it is great though.*_


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Haha Osasuna love it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We're gonna lose this.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Great goal by Osasuna there although Barca will pounce them. Seems they're pressing high, so have many teams against Barca, but will gradually get tired as time goes on. Barca missing dem chances.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What a miss.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao iniesta


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh my god...

This is definitely a cold night in Osasuna 

Hutz Hutz Hutz


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*But it's a lovely day in Osasuna :side:

Not playing well but this high line will cause Osasuna problems at some point. Need get Pedro and Villa on early in the second half if it stays lile this.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I knew it, its the same game that was in January. Always problems here.

If Madrid win today, Liga is over. enaldo


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Barca's away kit is disgraceful.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Can't believe how terrible Sanchez is.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Even if Osasuna lose today, they've really played well and deserve immense credit.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Barcelona can't handle the mighty Osasuna. The game should be over by now.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was the turning point of the game, damn you nino.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Osasuna shouuld be out of sight.

I know he's just back from injury, but David Villa should be insulted to see Alexis playing in front of him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

That kit WTF am i looking at.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Tito sent off. Clearly can't handle the Pamplona Pressure.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Tello and Sanchez aren't fit to lace the shoes of the guy who laces David Villa's boots.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao the worst goal you will ever see.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

UEFALONA STRIKE

Such a bullshit goal.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Here we go :no:*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Officials in helping big two shocker. Awful stuff.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HE WAS SENT OFF? That is actually fucking disgraceful.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*loooooooooooooooooooool

3rd game in a row today the ref has caused a change of posession by getting in the way.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Huh? Pretty sure there was no red card.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOATS GONNA GOAT


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Really sickening for Osasuna. They deserve so much more, undone by officials.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am sick of this shit*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*looooooooooool

So harsh on Osasuna. Barca been woeful and a big referee fuck up has really screwed them over.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Huh? Pretty sure there was no red card.


Yes there was, they only have 10 fucking men.

This is fucking scandalous.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

MESSI MESSI MESSI MESSI!!!!

Yellow cards for everybody, Fuck it!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Osasuna just got mindfucked from UEFAlona.

Fucking Bullshit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

AND THE GOAL WAS OFFSIDE!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Outrageous. Joke of a game. I don't know why the other 18 teams bother.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Fantasy points, fantasy points everywhere. Should of been 2 nil up, if only the sub had buried his chance before for Osasuna.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*UEFAlona strikes again.*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Madrid will start with:

Casillas; Arbeloa, Ramos, Albiol, Marcelo; Xabi, Lass; Di María, Özil, Cristiano; Higuaín *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

11 yellows and a red. this sounds like a free flowing enjoyable contest


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

3 points well undeserved. 

Gotta take it though.










Dodged the bullet.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hope we end this game early.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What a miss from avatar eyes! Open goal fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ozil the WOAT right now. Really.

Amazing from Ronaldo.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO Ozil with a worse miss than Iniesta's today.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Higuaín (Y)*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ronaldo doesn't care about Real Madrid anymore.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Ronaldo doesn't care about Real Madrid anymore.


The little boy in him has awoken. Misses OT.

I'd consider a swap for Bebe.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> Ronaldo doesn't care about Real Madrid anymore.


he's wishing he was back at united linking up with :rvp and :kagawa


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You have SELFLESS NANI though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's over.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> You have SELFLESS NANI though.


Throw him in for Alonso and we're good.

Awesome 15 minutes coming up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

La Liga is over.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:busquets


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Haha Madrid. Awesome.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Literally nothing is coming off for the Madrid forwards, they're like a team of Rooney's.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ozil is going to be immediately dropped for Modric.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO Coentrao got a red.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose:jose


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Serioulsy, Ronaldo needs to wake up, he looks like he lost any interest at all.*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fuck Madrid.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

In other news: 

PSG 3 games 0 wins. 

enaldo


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Watched the last half hour of PSG. Completely toothless, one stray pass and the fans were all over their backs which didn't help. 

Funny though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ozil, De Maria looked terrible as well.

And Albiol fpalm*


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Great, now UEFAlona will win this league without doing fuck all to do so.

Worse Madrid side since Jose has been here, no doubt.

Got the players, not the attitude.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Great, now UEFAlona will win this league without doing fuck all to do so.


Relax, Vallecano got this.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

In more important news Goldado just scored to put Valencia in front against Depor.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea the Liga is over i guess, i believe that the team lost thiere spirit.

Jose is one of the main reasons too.*


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Medo said:


> *Yea the Liga is over i guess, i believe that the team lost thiere spirit.*


Still early days but damn... not the team who won the la liga last year in such conviction.

Their attitudes right now stink. :sad:



Medo said:


> *Jose is one of the main reasons too.*


Jose always looks fed up. :jose :mourinho


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Goldado at the double!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The reason that i am not confident in Madrid this season that Madrid wasted the summer all over Modric, they didn't make any signing that can help the team.

we have a big proplem in our midfield and the defence too, but they didn't do anything about it and i blam Jose for that. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Medo said:


> *Yea the Liga is over i guess, i believe that the team lost thiere spirit.
> 
> Jose is one of the main reasons too.*





TheF1BOB said:


> Still early days but damn... not the team who won the la liga last year in such conviction.
> 
> Their attitudes right now stink. :sad:
> 
> ...





TheF1BOB said:


> Great, now UEFAlona will win this league without doing fuck all to do so.
> 
> Worse Madrid side since Jose has been here, no doubt.
> 
> Got the players, not the attitude.





Medo said:


> *The reason that i am not confident in Madrid this season that Madrid wasted the summer all over Modric, they didn't make any signing that can help the team.
> 
> we have a big proplem in our midfield and the defence too, but they didn't do anything about it and i blam Jose for that. *


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Madrid are missing Pepe immensely. Doesn't even take a genius to notice that. Albiol's been beyond terrible. All the players lack the spirit bar Higuain, maybe? 

It's still early to say Liga is over but yeah, Madrid have fucked up big time. I believe Mou will iron things out though. Madrid MUST now win both of their clashes against Barca in the league if they should stand any realistic chance of defending their crown or keep hoping Barca slip which is quite unlikely atm seeing how Barca are getting wins from the jaws of defeat no matter the scenario. That's how the CHAMPS do it. 

What in the blue is holding the Modric transfer?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

modric as CAM?

are y'all on crack?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Redead said:


> modric as CAM?
> 
> are y'all on crack?


He can do it. Usually does it for Croatia and is excellent there. Central midfield is his best position of course.

2 games played. 36 to go. Both clubs will drop points.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Dat MESSI.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Medo said:


> *The reason that i am not confident in Madrid this season that Madrid wasted the summer all over Modric, they didn't make any signing that can help the team.
> 
> we have a big proplem in our midfield and the defence too, but they didn't do anything about it and i blam Jose for that. *


Couldn't agree more. You need to strengthen up your defence. I was startled to see Carvalho go to QPR on loan. Guy had a great first season but was shit last season due to injury, nevertheless I expect you guys to a least keep him in there as his experience would help the team when he's called upon. Who do you have as back ups now? Varane and Raul AlbiLOL?! That's NOT too good for a team wanting to win at least two major honours (UCL and Liga) this season especially when you have gotten Barca in the same league. 

Madrid's midfield is a shadow of its former self. Still too early to judge but they've been underwhelming in the three games I've watched of them so far. I lose hope when I see Lass playing every single time. I think they just need to cut the crap and step up. No more signing needed.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

EGame said:


>


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao how does Real Madrid need anything in midfield or defence?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fuckin hell Valencia.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

EGame said:


> Lmao how does Real Madrid need anything in midfield or defence?


They don't. They are just for some reason be it fitness/mentality etc.. just not there atm.

However, they could do with some of ya refs.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TheF1BOB said:


> They don't. They are just for some reason be it fitness/mentality etc.. just not there atm.
> 
> However, they could do with some of ya refs.


You mean like when they should have lost last week to an obvious onside goal but managed to draw? : I didn't see you in here complaining about how Valencia were robbed of a win at the Bernabeu.

No point in blaming the faults of the officials when Madrid can't even seem to keep up with the competition in the early stages of the campaign.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Have i missed something but what happened to Seb? I'm sure he enjoyed the latest La Liga action.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ronaldo, IrishJet and United_07 murdered him and then had a threesome to celebrate.

Messi and EGame are said to be plotting their revenge.

Did Valencia and Deportivo really finish their game 1am Spanish time? :blatter


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Disappointed Carrick wasn't invited.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Funny how so many people have posted asking where one user is :lol

Might not be as funny as the reaction to Madrid taking 1 point from their first TWO league games. Only watched the first half hour of the Getafe match but it just seems as though they're still in pre season mode. They'll be a different team when Ronaldo finally turns up for this season. Ignoring the fact as well that Barca were totally woeful today and in no way deserved 3 points. Ref cock up got them the first goal which in turn led to the 2nd. Osasuna should have put that game to bed well before that point though. I admire Barca's passing style but sometimes there's no harm in just playing a long ball when you're camped in your defensive third. Funny how everybody jumps on the UEFALONA bandwagon and ignore the fact that Madrid got saved a point last week by a poor referee decision.

Sanchez was fucking embarrassing again today. I think it was EGame who made the Nani comparison and that's on the money. 5 games where you have a bigger contribution for the opposition for one game of excellence might cut it in the lower leagues but certainly not for a team like Utd or Barca. Tito seems big on Tello and Villa's back so he'll just get shafted if he keeps playing like that. 

PSG without a win and only 2 goals in 3 games :lol Fuck off. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Disappointed Carrick wasn't invited.


Was with his wife Reneé Gade in Australia :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

PSG and Real's start to the season are making Uniteds look fantastic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wonder how the Forza Twins coped with Milan losing at HOME to newly promoted Sampdoria.

Roma drawing with Catania at home sucked though :no: Really want them to get one more League title for Totti.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Milan's team looks pretty dreadful now tbh especially the back four that started against samp, montolivo is a good signing for them like.

The Malta lad is probably on some other forum still slagging off england and supporting italy/milan.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> Was with his wife Reneé Gade in Australia :side:


*I was about to google Reneé Gade thinking it was a hot WAG :kobe2

Don't read much into opening season form until around the end of September personally.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

United are renowned for been slow starters, i was kinda expecting a start like last season.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame said:


> Lmao how does Real Madrid need anything in midfield or defence?


Midfield, I dunno, but defence? Their backups are questionable. Not sure if it's just fitness issues but AlbiLOL's been horrible.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

La Liga sucks so far this season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

albiol is bad now? werent people complaining about how good he is and he deserves regular games just a short while ago?

honestly, the only weakness madrid have is that while they have a squad of excellent players in every position, in alot of positions they lack the BEST player, which is something real had

there are better CBs than Ramos and Pepe, even though they are both awesome. there are better strikers than higauin and karim, namely falcao.

actually, scratch that. i cant think of any reason that madrid are suffering. Their team is awesome, their reserves are awesome, and their coach is awesome. the only thing they lack is occasional chemistry and actually giving a shit

every aspect of their side is world class or almost world class. there is ZERO reason they should suffer. pepe, ramos, casillas, xabi, ronaldo, benzema and even contrao, khedeira, higuain and di maria could walk into almost any side


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You missed Mr. No finish.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think Ozil is suffering from the same problem as mata. Both are utterly exhausted from long years considering their relatively young age

and kaka too. it makes no sense


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I had the same theory when Torres and Rooney had bad spells at the sametime. They were both playing top level football for a long time by their mid-twenties. Obviously injuries don't help, and Fernando definitely looked a different player when still at Liverpool, for a long time he was not the same. Somehow many UK pundits totally forget this and often makeout he was superman until he came to Chelsea, and then fell apart. They hardly ever bring up his injury problems and the fact Liverpool were so reliant on him they would often rush him back. He was already struggling, then had the pressure of a massive fee on his shoulders. Look at the pressure Rooney has been under, for over a decade already, when he is supposed to be coming into his prime only now. Michael Owen is another example, look at when he had his best spell.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Redead said:


> *albiol is bad now? werent people complaining about how good he is and he deserves regular games just a short while ago?*
> 
> honestly, the only weakness madrid have is that while they have a squad of excellent players in every position, in alot of positions they lack the BEST player, which is something real had
> 
> ...



Ramos and Pepe are far ahead of him. Other than that, I agree with what you wrote for the most part.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I stopped watching after the Higuain goal. Well...

It's still early. Both the results mean nothing, right now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Disappointed with the result. Catania are a decent team but I still expected us to win. Well it is good that we did not lose. 

Osvaldo goal was fucking amazing. That was brilliant. 

For those who didn't see it.









Joel said:


> Roma drawing with Catania at home sucked though :no: Really want them to get one more League title for Totti.


As much as I want that to happen, it won't happen this season. We don't have much of a chance in winning the league this season unfortunately.

Juventus will win it comfortably.

I heard Uefalona cheated in their win against Osasuna. Fucking cunts. It is unfair. Fuck Barcelona. :side:



haribo said:


> :busquets


:lmao 

That was funny.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Modric is officialy in Madrid now, the drama is over.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't get it. Why does Madrid need him? Why did they bought him?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Xabi isn't getting any younger I guess.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wasn't that the reason they bought Sahin? He went to Liverpool on a one year loan deal if I am not wrong which means he is coming back to Real next season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> Midfield, I dunno, but defence? Their backups are questionable. Not sure if it's just fitness issues but AlbiLOL's been horrible.


They have Varane who is one of the best young CB in the world. Albiol isn't a bad defender he just doesn't get playing time and is out of form. Madrid really have themselves to blame really.



Samoon said:


> I don't get it. Why does Madrid need him? Why did they bought him?


My only guess is that its because Ozil can't play 90 minutes without getting exhausted.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

They have Kaka for that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He's a good signing for Madrid. Very versatile and extremely talented all over the midfield. Better alternative to Khedira than Diarra and he'll lessen the loads for Alonso and Ozil. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> They have Kaka for that.


He's probably leaving though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

modric's overrated. went missing a heap last season as the focal point. will fit in at madrid purely because all the focus wont be on him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Wasn't that the reason they bought Sahin? He went to Liverpool on a one year loan deal if I am not wrong which means he is coming back to Real next season.


Mourinho doesn't think Sahin has all the correct characteristics to fit his side yet. He sent him to the Premier League to learn.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Defence: Pepe, Ramos, Coentrao, Marcello, Albiol, Arbeloa, Varane
Mid-field: Khedira, Alonso, Ozil, Di Maria, Kaka, Modric, Granero, Lass
Attack: Ronaldo, Benzema, Higuain, Callejon

That's a ridiculous squad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Inb4 they fail to win the Champions League as usual.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I just hope Madrid get good opponents before the semis of the CL this season. The past two seasons have been a joke.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm firmly against Madrid after the signing of Modric. Ok, he does add quality to their squad, but they didn't need him and I wanted him at Chelsea, so I can only hate. I want Mourinho to win the Super Cup though, because he has never won it. But after that I am in the corner of UEFAlona.

I also want Spurs to finish in the bottom half of the table, because I hate Levy. He did the right thing not selling to an English club, but it doesn't mean I have to like it. And Bozo the Clown getting the sack again would be funny.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

modric isnt better than ramires

THERE I SAID IT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I love Ramires, but his passing can be a bit suspect as well as his first touch. And I'm not sure if his game suits the 2 in the 4-2-3-1. 

I just wanted Modric to be our deep lying playmaker. I guess with the other people in the 3, it would be too dangerous though (too attacking). Maybe two solid blocks is what we really need.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

@ Kiz At playing on the right, yes, I agree.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Modric is a solid signing. Can't see him starting, but who knows.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Modric's definitely going to be a starter. Can't see them dishing out that colossal amount for a mere backup player. I reckon he'll line up alongside Alonso in the middle.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Modric ~ Real's savior!!!!

Well, he will be after Madrid win their first game of the season next week.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Next week? You mean they'll lose against Barca on Wednesday? :downing

Or is it still Sunday in where you live?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL what a fuckhead. Acts like an ass and refuses to play at Spurs. Unprofessional scumbag who deserves to play for an unprofessional scumbag team. 



























































I used to love you tho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Falcao is GOATING enaldo


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Now this is a fine young man.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hat trick. If we had this guy :jose


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Falcao really enjoys playing Athletic.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Well he does tend to rip them apart everytime he plays them.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:becks


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Real Madrid tomorrow. 

4 years unbeaten at the Bernabeu. 

GOATS GOTTA GOAT


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame said:


> Real Madrid tomorrow.
> 
> 4 years unbeaten at the Bernabeu.
> 
> GOATS GOTTA GOAT


Well, after their defeat at Getafe, I don't think they'll pose much of a threat tbh. Even :jose seem to be irked by his players performances in the match this weekend. If Pepe plays that would be a boost for them because Albiol's been shitty. Unless Ronaldo and co cut the crap, I see very slim chances of Madrid winning this tie.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

is modric gonna play?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Lewandowski :lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MY BOY Puyol has been named the squad for tomorrow even after he broke his cheekbone. He will be wearing a mask to protect his face. 










"When the Bernabeu is ashes Madrid have my permission to die"


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea Modric will play.


Hope we cut the crap and win the cup tomorrow.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


>


:artest3 wow


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That's pretty amazing. It's also possible that he never scores in the first minute of either half too. Those are hard minutes to score goals in.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Now, I am not very sure if Real is going to win because of their lost against Getafe. Hopefully they win the Cup.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Away defeat to a side that usually performs very well against Barcelona & Real Madrid isn't a cause for 'Real Madrid will lose', imo. They only need the one goal. But as said before in the thread, Barcelona undefeated at the Bernabeu even with Mourinho in charge of the hosts. Will be an excellent game. Real will be less defensive and a bit more open.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Come on Madrid 8*D*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Away defeat to a side that usually performs very well against Barcelona & Real Madrid isn't a cause for 'Real Madrid will lose', imo. They only need the one goal. But as said before in the thread, Barcelona undefeated at the Bernabeu even with Mourinho in charge of the hosts. Will be an excellent game. Real will be less defensive and a bit more open.


They need 2, because there's no way they are shutting Barca out.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It would be a miracle if Real keep a clean sheet against Barca.

Ronaldo needs to turn up for tonight's game if Real is going to win.

Is Modric going to start? 

What is the most probable lineup for Real madrid against Barca?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Madrid will start mostly with this squad:

Casillas, Pepe, Ramos, Marcello, Arbeloa, Modric, Alonso, Ozil, De Maria, Ronaldo , Higauin.

The only difference may be Khdira instead of Modric.*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> They need 2, because there's no way they are shutting Barca out.


They've done it before. But they usually do concede immediately after scoring, the pair of 'em.

I imagine Real lining up like ;

Casillas; Arbeloa Albiol/Varane Ramos Coentrao; Alonso Khedira; Ronaldo Ozil di Maria; Benzema.

Barcelona;

Valdes; Alves Puyol Pique Alba/Adriano; Busquets Xavi Iniesta; Pedro Messi Cuenca/Tello

Can't remember if Khedira was injured, if he is, then I'd say Diarra. Same applies to Alba. Would play Varane over Albiol after last week, but Mourinho isn't the type to take risks. The usual team, anyway. Early season win is important for both teams.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Coentrao got red card in the last game so he won't play today.


Also, Pepe is back so there's no place for that utter shit Albiol.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Modric won't go straight into a Classico starting lineup. I'd be very surprised if Mourinho does that. For Barca I'd move Iniesta up to the front 3 and bring Fabregas in with Xavi. Fuck Sanchez and Tello isn't ready for these big games. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm unsure if Puyol will start because of his injury.

----------Valdes----------
Alves----Pique---Masch--Adriano
-------------Busi----------
-------Xavi-------Iniesta-----
Alexis------Messi--------Pedro

I want Villa over Alexis but it's not going to happen, hopefully Villa comes on second half though. Tello is too much of a risk even though he is on fantastic form, especially after his start in the clasico last season. Then again so is Sanchez who has been utter dross.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sanchez is such a dick. Tello/Cuenca/Villa over him plz.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This performance will either make or break Sanchez because he's been just too awful. He's been good the times he's been to the Bernabeu so there isn't an excuse as to why he shouldn't perform tonight. 

Pedro and Tello are in really good form and Villa is getting back to his best. If Sanchez can't keep up with these guys then he can take his seat on the bench.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Modric won't go straight into a Classico starting lineup. I'd be very surprised if Mourinho does that. For Barca I'd move Iniesta up to the front 3 and bring Fabregas in with Xavi. Fuck Sanchez and Tello isn't ready for these big games. *


That would surprise me too, Modric's debut El Clasico, Agreed bout your Barca's move, Sanchez & Tello on bench, Fabregas & Iniesta starts. Madrid gets Pepe bak, I'd think Higuain should start tonight over Benzema & Di Maria, Ozil & Ronaldo starts


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

No reason for Higuain to start over Benzema. Benzema aids the gameplay Real Madrid will most likely employ against Barcelona, whereas Higuain tries to sit on the shoulder of the defender and pick off shots to tap in.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

coentrao's red doesn't apply to the supercopa

casillas/arbeloa pepe ramos coentrao/khedira alonso/di maria callejon penaldo/benzema imo, ozil's looked a bit tired so they might rest him

valdes/alves pique masch alba/xavi biscuits iniesta/pedro messi sanchez, i havent seen revista yet but if puyi is injured they won't bother risking him


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> No reason for Higuain to start over Benzema. Benzema aids the gameplay Real Madrid will most likely employ against Barcelona, whereas Higuain tries to sit on the shoulder of the defender and pick off shots to tap in.


Benzema did nowt on Sunday's match after Higuain scored. That's my opinion bout Benzema-Higuain, who's the better striker between these two?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Benzema's the better striker.

Callejon as CAM, Snrub?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah im not totally sure off the top of my head who else can play there and he was the first that came to mind :lol

well, kaka or modric can i guess, kaka makes more sense now :side:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Think Madrid will win the match but Barca will win the tie.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Think Madrid will win the match but Barca will win the tie.


You do realise that Madrid have to win 4-3 for that to happen right?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Bananas said:


> You do realise that Madrid have to win 4-3 for that to happen right?


Oh yeah... Didn't realize that. It's poised really well though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

So CUNTrao is banned (lol) which means Marcelo will be starting, which also means it will be Alexis vs Marcelo. 

Like I said this will make or break Alexis.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no, he isn't banned

edit: ohwait he is now he wasn't earlier :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I always thought in Spain you're only banned in the competition that you picked up the suspension in.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

when you call a ref a son of a whore protocol probably wont be strictly followed


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe she is a whore.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maybe, but SCOTTY DOESNT KNOW


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Austin & DX said:


> Benzema did nowt on Sunday's match after Higuain scored. That's my opinion bout Benzema-Higuain, who's the better striker between these two?


I believe Higuain gets the nod ahead of Benzema in recent games due to fitness issues. I presume Benz isn't fully fit yet because of the Euros but then again, Mou might just be handing Higuain the starts he needs to keep him happy at the club who knows. Between the two, Benz performs better in overall team play while Higuain has a better scoring record. Benz links up with enaldo better than Higuain though. I think that alone answers who starts over who. For a team like Madrid with Ronaldo up front as a regular starter alongside players like Ozil and Di Maria, Benzema is the better option.

Think they had 84 or something goals between Ronaldo, Benz and Higuain last season which was ridiculously good.

Expecting an exciting game tonight, heart wants Madrid to win, head thinks Barca will. No way in hell Madrid will keep a clean sheet against Barca. Just no way! Unless a miracle happens. :mourinho to pull the miracle.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Higuain > Benzema.

But Benzema and Ronaldo have better chemistry.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hour and a half away from the Clasico and I'm not even excited for it. enaldo. 

Valdes will win us this match though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

There are very few players in the World that are better than Benzema. And Higuain certainly isn't one of them. Benzema is the complete forward. The only things Higuain has on him is heading, and having more of a poachers instinct. Benzema is much better overall though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Samaras GOATING


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Real Madrid (4-2-3-1): Casillas; Arbeloa, Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo; Khedira, Alonso; Di Maria, Ozil, Ronaldo; Higuain

Barcelona (4-3-3): Valdes; Alves, Pique, Mascherano, Adriano; Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta; Pedro, Messi, Alexis

Wizard.

Sad to see Puyol not starting though...he's always a BEAST against Madrid.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Found this on my Facebook. Apparently a Barca fan mocking Madrid. Hilarious. Can't help but LOL












:lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Not as good as the classic


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Madrid will score first.

If we dont manage to keep them at 1 goal we will definitely lose.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Alexis starting his stupid shit already.

Edit: Fuck Alves got injured in the warm up


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Will :mark: the fuck out if Pepe starts stoming on hands and kicking the shit out of people.

Scumbag gotta scumbag.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Not as good as the classic


Actually saw this one before and saved it. Posted in one of the threads on here. The Champions League thread last season if I'm correct.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Alexis you fucking cunt.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I think Alexis would be very good at another big club, maybe he just does not suit the barca way.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Damn it Higuain, how did you miss that ?*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HIGUAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Haha mascherano. What a shitbag.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Fail defending.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

lolmascherano

Alexis :lmao

Fantastic tackle by Pepe.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Higs :mark:, don't care who wins but love him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Unbelievably uncharacteristic of Masch. 

Madrid were also going to score first anyway, but a stupid goal to give away.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Medo said:


> *Damn it Higuain, how did you miss that ?*


LOOooooooooLLLL


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao dive from alexis


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Alexis Sanchez is a joke with the diving.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Wrong sport, Masherano.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*We are doing great so far.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

enaldo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao

Ronaldo getting GOAT luck


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Game over.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That was fucking rank by Barca :lmao


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

LOLBarca! Not going to get carried away though. Still much time left for Barca to get back into this one.

Madrid great so far.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Haha piqué the joker, Valdes the joker. Shit all around defensively.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Barca.

What a touch by Ronaldo. Should've saved it like.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Oh my God, Ronaldo! STOP IT!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Best In The World (Y)*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

GOAT first touch.

WOAT second touch.

Lucky finish.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Great play by Ronaldo but the defence was terrible


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Madrid should be out of sight.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This is my last day of being pro Madrid.

Adriano just got raped. Madrid are on them like ketchup on a chip. Good God almighty!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll be okay as long as this doesn't end 6-1.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Gooaaaall and ruled out.

Ramos be mad.

Should be 5 nil up.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fuck off ref*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Between this and the Osasuna scandal, Barca fans should be pretty worried. If Madrid get their shit together (and it looks like they will) then that 5 point will not last long with this sort of defending.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Medo said:


> *Fuck off ref*


Calm down, its Uefalona :torres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Between this and the Osasuna scandal, Barca fans should be pretty worried. If Madrid get their shit together (and it looks like they will) then that 5 point will not last long with this sort of defending.


Both Puyol and Alves are injured. 

We are getting GANGBANGED.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

edit: never mind, stupid commentators


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He's off Armstrong you moron, why the fuck do you think the stadium went up in cheers.

IDIOT!


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Ive never seen Barcelona be so dominated like this before. This is going to be a great match. 

barcelona down to 10


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Good bye Adriano.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why was Adriano even playing?

R.I.P. Barca

(Didn't know Dani was injured. Probably fucking Bar as we speak)


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Today it's UEFAMadrid LOL... Fair decisions so far though. Well deserved red card for him.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Blatant red card. Commentators didn't have a clue for a minute. 

Joke performance from Barca.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol barca, side note has someone hacked into every footballers account some strange tweets going around.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Haha barca are such a mess. Where are thou Pep?


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> Why was Adriano even playing?
> 
> R.I.P. Barca
> 
> (Didn't know Dani was injured. Probably fucking Bar as we speak)


Alves and Puyol are both injured right?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Both Puyol and Alves are injured.
> 
> We are getting GANGBANGED.


Puyol is amazing but is 34, and I assumed he would be phased out this season. Alves, fair enough.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> :lol barca, side note has someone hacked into every footballers account some strange tweets going around.


Apparently they're all pussys xD


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Sanchez off. Justifies how shitty he really is.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

What a ball by ADM, wow.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Incredible counter attack, great recovery tackle. No one is better than Mascherano at those.

Also, LOL at Xavi, Iniesta and Messi trying to go 3 on 8 by themselves and it nearly working.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Abk™ said:


> Sanchez off. Justifies how shitty he really is.


Considering how everybody wanted to sign him, I'm surprised he is so bad at times.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I would have really liked to keep our unbeaten 4 year run at the Bernabeu.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It's so awesome to watch this match! The red card only makes it better.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame said:


> I would have really liked to keep our unbeaten 4 year run at the Bernabeu.


Gotta believe bro, you've comeback from a goal down with 10 men against Chelsea in the past, so you can do it. Albeit Barca aren't really in their UEFAlona mood tonight :troll


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Messi isnt going down easy!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOL

GOATS gotta GOAT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

THE GOAT IS GOING TO GOAT! :messi


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Unbealivable*_


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Amazing goal. Game on.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Such a good goal, it was downright epic.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That was amazing shot Ronaldo.

De Maria :no:*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Madrid have wasted tons of chances in this half. Could really hurt them in the end.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Should be about 5-1 here. Messi is incredible.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

As soon as Messi scored I said Ronaldo would try something crazy next time he got the ball. 

It almost f**king worked too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Before the slaughter that will be the second half....

I've been begging for a CB all transfer window...If this doesn't open FCBs eyes I don't know what will. 

There is no leader out there, I don't know what Xavi has on his mind but he's definitely not leading the team like Puyol does in these matches. 

Missing Alves who was fantastic in the first leg, is also massive...he would have never fucked up like Adriano did. 

God we are so shit. I'll take the 2-1 loss right now just for the sake of no 6-1.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

#ReyPadorowsky


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I hope Pep is watching this game from his million dollar pad in New York while drinking his $1000 Spanish wine and thinking "I think it's time for me to go back",


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Time for him to go back and kick Tito up the backside.

Still, 5 points clear in La Liga right? :torres


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Di Maria's been partly good partly poor.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

So close Pedro..

FUUUU


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Great save by Iker C. There, keeping Barca out. getting nervous (for the players)


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't think Madrid letting Barca play their game is a good idea.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mascherano is one of the most underrated passers in the world.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Abk™ said:


> I don't think Madrid letting Barca play their game is a good idea.


Madrid are tired. This happens nearly everytime they play Barca at home. They try and explode out of the blocks, they often do but never take advantage like they should, then they tire. Barca having 10 men might bail them out this time.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Madrid should have sped this game way up, not slowed it down. They might just regret this.

Anyone think its Luca time?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Can't say I'm too worried here. Madrid have done nothing to improve on a first half of complete dominance and with a 1 man advantage. 

FOR FUCKS SAKE ALBA.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> Can't say I'm too worried here. Madrid have done nothing to improve on a first half of complete dominance and with a 1 man advantage.
> 
> FOR FUCKS SAKE ALBA.


2 nil down agains't a massive Spanish team, with 10 men, then a wonder goal scored by a South American, Second half kind of quiet, that sounds familiar to me

:torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mascherano has been GOAT since the error.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

How the FUCK could Higuain miss that?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> Mascherano has been GOAT since the error.


Like I said, very uncharacteristic mistake of Masch. 

Tello on. FFS why?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Weren't Seb and yourself fapping all over tello last season?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Weren't Seb and yourself fapping all over tello last season?


We have Villa. 

A much more sensible sub and Pedro was playing fantastic.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Well when it comes down to it, it was Valdes's mistake that's going to cost us this trophy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Valdes' ridiculous moment from the first leg has came back to haunt Barca. Can't be gifting away goals.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you know whats weird

barca are down one player and this still seems like an even match


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMFG if that was Villa...


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Mourinho wins this one. Onto La Liga for them now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

AND IT'S OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ok. Mourinho has won everything in Spain now. I can hate Madrid again. Cool.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo and Messi just completely ignored each other. :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Ronaldo and Messi just completely ignored each other. :lmao


And yet they publicly claim there's no animosity between them :lol




Mozza said:


>


Classic touch from Ronaldo there. (Y)


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Tello isn't good enough for this level yet.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Congrats to Madrid, well deserved. 

We were full of mistakes in both ties and it came back to destroy us. I'm happy by the way we played second half but absolutely disgusted with the first. Truthfully, we did outplay Madrid in the second with 10 men. 

Montoya was really really good. This should be a breakout season for him and he should definitely be getting the nod ahead of Adriano.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

LOL Song wanted to do it the Fabregas way. No trophy for you, brah! Modric, about 15 minutes, one major trophy already.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats Madrid, who knew Valdes' moment of idiocy would come back to bite Barca in the ass? Taking nothing away from Madrid they were effective in the first half and Casillas did well throughout the game.



Joel said:


> Ok. Mourinho has won everything in Spain now. I can hate Madrid again. Cool.


Mourinho being in a club automatically makes that club EVUL, I remembered hating Chelsea so much when he was the boss and then started warming up to you guys when he got sacked. Don't know why but I've always felt like he was the football version of the Devil and when clubs sign him to be DA BOSS it's like making a deal with the Footballing Devil.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Congrats Madrid, who knew Valdes' moment of idiocy would come back to bite Barca in the ass? Taking nothing away from Madrid they were effective in the first half and Casillas did well throughout the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Mourinho being in a club automatically makes that club EVUL, I remembered hating Chelsea so much when he was the boss and then started warming up to you guys when he got sacked. Don't know why but I've always felt like he was the football version of the Devil and when clubs sign him to be DA BOSS it's like making a deal with the Footballing Devil.


:mourinho

Ironically, I've always liked whichever club he joins since his stint at Chelsea. The man is really DA BOSS. Never fails to amuse me in one way or the other. Comes off as a dick at times though :jose


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That was awesome. So glad Barca didn't win. Ronaldo is on a hot streak against Barcelona, 5 goals in the last 5 games against Barca.

The outcome could have been different if Valdes didn't make that mistake. Such a stupid mistake that hunted Barca in the end.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

ALL HAIL KING JOSE!!! :mourinho


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Alexis looks like he wants to take Zlatan's crown as the worst big money transfer for Barca. 

He was half the price so he decides to play 100x worse than Zlatan to even shit out. 

After all the shit I've seen him, I'd rather play fucking Pique on the wing at this point. 

Useless.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao Tito is blaming the defeat on the grass being too dry it seems


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

united_07 said:


> :lmao Tito is blaming the defeat on the grass being too dry it seems


Not surprising when you consider he thought Busquets got fouled from this.










:jose


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

EGame said:


> Alexis looks like he wants to take Zlatan's crown as the worst big money transfer for Barca.
> 
> He was half the price so he decides to play 100x worse than Zlatan to even shit out.
> 
> ...


Your Sanchez is basically Arsenals Walcott. 

They do fuck all.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I remember people saying Sanchez was far better than Hazard, certainly not on recent showings


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

EGame said:


> Valdes will win us this match though.


GOAT's gonna GOAT right?:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Congrats Madrid, who knew Valdes' moment of idiocy would come back to bite Barca in the ass? Taking nothing away from Madrid they were effective in the first half and Casillas did well throughout the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Mourinho being in a club automatically makes that club EVUL, I remembered hating Chelsea so much when he was the boss and then started warming up to you guys when he got sacked. Don't know why but I've always felt like he was the football version of the Devil and when clubs sign him to be DA BOSS it's like making a deal with the Footballing Devil.


Mourinho is bad. But the relationship he builds with the clubs he manages are unique. That hasn't really happened at Madrid for some reason, but Porto, Chelsea and Inter fans will always love the guy.

If he never managed Chelsea and bought us success like we never knew, fought hard for our club and gave his all, I doubt I would like him either.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Beast In The World was amazing today.

Marcello did a great match too.

Ozil and De Maria can't play 90the minutes which is sad but now we have Modric, and i hope Kaka stays too (Y)

The Captin Casillas was as always be our savior, what a legend.

The whole team played good tonight.

Thank you Jose *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Mourinho is bad. But the relationship he builds with the clubs he manages are unique. That hasn't really happened at Madrid for some reason, but Porto, Chelsea and Inter fans will always love the guy.
> 
> If he never managed Chelsea and bought us success like we never knew, fought hard for our club and gave his all, I doubt I would like him either.


How will you feel when he takes United/City?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TheF1BOB said:


> Your Sanchez is basically Arsenals Walcott.
> 
> They do fuck all.


Except Theo BALLCOCK has some fluidity and flow with his pace. Sanchez looks like a dog chasing his tail around on the pitch and just so congested and clueless. Apparently this guy was one of the great young talents in this world, apparently he was the best player in Serie A before he moved here....All I've heard is talk about the guy, but he's been so shit...Last seasons transfers on paper look like the best transfers ever...They've been ridiculously awful. 



Nige™ said:


> GOAT's gonna GOAT right?:lmao


Should have changed it to "Valdes wont lose us the game tonight" enaldo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> How will you feel when he takes United/City?


It'll be fine because we'll have ep to school him again :


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> It'll be fine because we'll have ep to school him again :


Looking forward to see the big man try and play ep style.


:terry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

You will never see Mourinho get bossed the way Pep owned him in the 2010/2011 season. 

Hammered him to the point of insanity.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

And then Jose won the league and Pep quit.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Except Jose will never to the damage to Barca that Pep did to Madrid. 

It's going to be funny if Tito actually manages to win the league this year. The former assistant coach of the coach that raped Madrid so many times dethroning the champions of Spain. 

Not expecting it to happen at all as Madrid's squad is pretty much as good as a squad can get...but it would be funny.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That was so weird the way Pep destroyed Mourinho. Cause Mourinho made Pep absolutely lose it; cussin and shit. You'd think that was when Barca would crumble. But instead Messi just owned their asses in that semi final, which paved the way for UEFAlona to be created.

Then ep bossed :fergie _AGAIN_ in the final.

:carrick's finest game...

I miss Seb


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:terry wont have to adapt to ep because he'll be gone by then

Plus, DiMatteo is incredible. He looks so simple but tactically the guy is off the charts. His tactics seem so obvious, yet they are astonishingly effective 

I love the guy. I wish he stays for years

What will he interesting is a potential Madrid vs Chelsea game. Jose has faced us before sure, but this is a new breed of chelsea. Drogba, Anelka gone. Malouda and Lampard relegated to the bench. Whole new attacking line


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> That was so weird the way Pep destroyed Mourinho. Cause Mourinho made Pep absolutely lose it; cussin and shit. You'd think that was when Barca would crumble. But instead Messi just owned their asses in that semi final, which paved the way for UEFAlona to be created.
> 
> Then ep bossed :fergie _AGAIN_ in the final.
> 
> ...


:downing

Thought UEFAlona was created in 2009 against us. The semi final we were denied 4 clear penalties at home ep

Still hurts.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Razor King said:


> Higuain > Benzema.
> 
> But Benzema and Ronaldo have better chemistry.


I disagree, Higuain may be a better goalscorer but Benzema is more complete. He links up well with his teammates, has a much better work rate. Higuain is more like Mario Gomez. Overall Benzema is better tbh.



united_07 said:


> :lmao Tito is blaming the defeat on the grass being too dry it seems


Lol, it was so expected. It is Barcelona after all.



EGame said:


> Except Theo BALLCOCK has some fluidity and flow with his pace. Sanchez looks like a dog chasing his tail around on the pitch and just so congested and clueless. Apparently this guy was one of the great young talents in this world, apparently he was the best player in Serie A before he moved here....All I've heard is talk about the guy, but he's been so shit...Last seasons transfers on paper look like the best transfers ever...They've been ridiculously awful.


Sanchez wasn't the best player in Serie A before he moved to Barca. Zlatan was the best player in Serie A at that time.

I am not surprised Sanchez is doing bad at Barca. I was kind of expecting him to flop. Going to Barca was a wrong decision.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ah, so Barca can go on to win the League now. :messi

Somebody was saying La Liga is already over since Madrid is 5 points behind now. :lmao




Bananas said:


> There are very few players in the World that are better than Benzema. And Higuain certainly isn't one of them. Benzema is the complete forward. The only things Higuain has on him is heading, and having more of a poachers instinct. Benzema is much better overall though.


Ahem, look at their international records. Also, look at WC 2010 for Higuain + Copa America 2011 (although he didn't play as big a role). Then, compare to Benz in Euro 2012. In their international careers, Higuain has the same amount of goals as Benzema (minus 2) in half the matches.

Stats aren't everything. Benzema is great. Higuain is the definition of a striker. At Real, Higuain still has a better goals to game ratio. Some goals have come after Real were 5-1 up, so I'll ignore Madrid for now.

With Argentina, he is the second-best player behind that GOAT dude. Yes. It's not that he is better than El Kun or Tevez, but he has the impact that nobody else apart from GOAT has.




Joel said:


> Mourinho is bad. But the relationship he builds with the clubs he manages are unique. That hasn't really happened at Madrid for some reason, but Porto, Chelsea and Inter fans will always love the guy.
> 
> If he never managed Chelsea and bought us success like we never knew, fought hard for our club and gave his all, I doubt I would like him either.


I tend to agree. I've never been able to digest Jose as Real's manager. Madrid and him don't look identical at all. I adored him at Inter and also when he was at Porto. At Chelsea, I wasn't a fan but when I think of Mou, I instantly think of Chelsea. He just doesn't seem to fit into Madrid and it's been two seasons. Maybe it's just the psychology.

But I don't want him in the Prem. :side:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Lovely backheel flick by Ronnie to take out Pique to score Madrid's second, though it's a shame it ended scruffily as it had the potential to be like the Gazza goal against Scotland only better.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

^^^

That backheel was brilliant, the kind of thing you struggle to do on Fifa, let alone in a match.


Agree with the Mourinho/Madrid pairing being a slightly odd one. I think for me it is because Madrid are based on attacking prowess and I am so used to seeing the Mourinho teams at Chelsea/Inter being defensively sound first and foremost.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Abk™ said:


> Modric, about 15 minutes, one major trophy already.


Major? :mourinho


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Higuain should've scored 4 or 5 last night.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

someone told him it was the ballon d'penaldo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sanchez is fucking embarrassing right now. Shitty performances is one thing but the blatant diving is another. Gonna come back and haunt him and Barca because refs will be reluctant to give him a penalty when he does actually get fouled. Pique's embarrassing right now too. Looks completely lost at CB. Can't believe Barca haven't brought a CB in. Surely they can see the weakness there. First half they got raped really bad. Madrid should have had the match and the cup won by half time for sure. Beautiful goal from Messi. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

DON ANDRES GOAT

CRY enaldo CRY


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Man I'm so happy for Iniesta. 

GOATS GOTTA GOAT.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Razor King said:


> I tend to agree. I've never been able to digest Jose as Real's manager. Madrid and him don't look identical at all. I adored him at Inter and also when he was at Porto. At Chelsea, I wasn't a fan but when I think of Mou, I instantly think of Chelsea. He just doesn't seem to fit into Madrid and it's been two seasons. Maybe it's just the psychology.
> 
> But I don't want him in the Prem. :side:


He's 'the only one' that will end your top four woes :wenger


haribo said:


> Major? :mourinho


Yes, it's a major trophy. Not in the same class as the league or UCL though, but I believe it is :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

major? its like the community shield


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Realy wanted Ronaldo to win this year but Iniesta fully deserved it.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Redead said:


> major? its like the community shield


Better than the Community shield. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sanchez was probably our best Clasico performer last season.

Osasuna game shows how much we need Thiago back from injury, Xavi's knee means he won't be playing as much and Cesc is both out of form and appalling in Xavi's position anyway, he needs to be higher up the pitch and playing some of his trademark killer balls as he's not composed enough in possession to be the 'composer'.

Tello shouldn't be starting BIG GAMES yet. Showed his talent against Sociedad, but we need Pedro back on the right and EL GUAJE on the left. I hope Cuenca's back from injury soon, and at least Afellay went out on loan to free a potential path into the squad for Deulofeu, who has been tearing it up for the last 6 months.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

De Jong making his debut for AC Milan in the Serie A TIM.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Pazzini in BEAST mode.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

We are facing Inter Milan today. Not feeling very confident. Inter had a good win against Pescara while we drew against Catania. It is on their home so I think they will win. A draw would be great tbh.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Always liked Pazzini. Hope the continues the trend and has a great season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Same here, big fan of THE PAZ. He does need service, but when he gets it, he can be quite lethal with either foot, good with his head too. Definition of the "fox in the box" style striker.

Milan still have a fairly strong team considering all their departures in midfield and up front, just their backline looks dodgy. CB's of Mexes/Acerbi/Yepes/Zapata/Bonera shouldn't fill anyone with confidence.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> We are facing Inter Milan today. Not feeling very confident. Inter had a good win against Pescara while we drew against Catania. It is on their home so I think they will win. A draw would be great tbh.


I watched Inter last week since I put a bet on them and I was nervous about it, but they weren't really that good tbh. They didn't offer too much, took their goals well with a couple of decent moves, but Pescara's defending was so poor. When they went 2-0 up Pescara were all over them and should've got back into it before half time. Castellazi made a great save too and Inter took them on the break late on to get the third. I see Pescara got raped by Torino by the same score yesterday. i seriously wouldn't worry too much about Inter based on last week's result. It was very deceptive.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I didn't watch that match. We weren't very good against Catania though, which is why I am not not feeling confident for tonight's match and also because Inter won. Torino raped Pescara was probably because Terlizzi got a red card.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bayern in GODMODE. Ripping Stuttgart to shreds.

Lahm is such a once in a lifetime player.

And Schweinsteiger looks to be nearing 100% again as well. Kewl


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bayern clearly missing Robben today then?!!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh yeah... that guy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Ronaldo putting Madrid 1 - 0 up at home against Granada.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Lucky stuff for Real Modric.

enaldo enaldo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Granada playing some nice stuff when they go forward. 

Nice to see, makes a big change from seeing teams go to Madrid and roll over for a severe seeing to.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Valdes - Alves Pique Mascherano Adriano - Xavi Song Cesc - Pedro Messi Alexis

Oh boy I can't wait until we sign Ramsey next year and complete our Arsenal midfield.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I can't wait for Valencia and Gago to teach them a lesson tonight....

I really hope he doesn't start.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm confused as to why we are using a weakened team against Valencia after the utter pile of dross Barca was in mid week. 

This match just screams upset.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

There is no way that Valencia will get anything tonight sadly.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Messi is playing, and it's at the Nou Camp. Worried bitches need to chill.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great effort from Goldado. I expect him to be hugely isolated though.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Madrid clearly haven't hit their full stride yet. They better sort it out soon and get on track. 
Higuain was wasteful yet again in front of goal from the few chances he got which could cost them in big matches. I was imagining Falcao in Higuain's shoes against Barca in midweek, absolute rape.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Have to say, Song has been really good so far.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ADRIANO 

GOATS GOTTA GOAT


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Some goal. He is still a shit player though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Don't even worry Cesc. 

WOATS GOTTA WOAT.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Was it a GOAT goal from a GOAT player in a GOAT team with a GOAT ref and GOAT fans.

am i doing it right?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think so. Did you feel ridiculous typing it?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

T-C said:


> I think so. Did you feel ridiculous typing it?


Feeling dirty and ashamed.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think that is the sign of doing it right.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Wait we're meant to be feeling ashamed when we're doing the GOAT stuff, oh fuck I've been doing it wrong all this time then.

That would explain why none of my GOAT content makes any sense.

And is it just me or is the Nou Camp quieter than usual


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a pass from the GOAT TOTTI!

Fantastic finish from the scorer of GOAT goals OSVALDO!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome from Totti, fucking class. Love watching Roma when Totti is in form.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> What a pass from the *GOAT* TOTTI!
> 
> Fantastic finish from the scorer of *GOAT* goals OSVALDO!



:suarez2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cesc can WOAT his way to Old Trafford if he wants. Why play next to Arsenal reject Song when you can play next to Arsenal LEGEND RVP!

:rvp

Make it happen Fergie. We'll offer Anderson and you can throw some cash at us along with Cesc.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Awesome from Totti, fucking class. Love watching Roma when Totti is in form.


The Spalletti era was sex.

Except for that 7-1 :side:

Gameover baby. Marquinho!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd rather we got Biscuits :fergie.



That 7-1 what a game that was. Ronaldo was damn near unplayable and :carrick scored two crackers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alan Smith was class in that game too. Yep. Alan Smith.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Alan Smith was class in that game too. Yep. Alan Smith.



Yeah he was, one of the few post injury top performances from him but then again you win 7-1 in that fashion the whole team was on form. that is by far my fave season in a long long time (loved 07/08 aswell because of the double and :terry1) But 06/07 was special for me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

United played some amazing football in 06-07. Fast and fluid. That Ronaldo and Rooney counter attack against Bolton was amazing. 

Osvaldo you dumbass!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cesc doesn't care about Barcelona anymore.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fabregas to join his childhood dream club city with nasri next


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

06/07 United was just amazing. Back when Rooney could dribble and...run.

Fuck Milan (Kaka) that season and their 100% focus on the CL. Bastards.

Roma look like they'll be very entertaining this season.

Cesc. Holy fuck. Get out of there.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> 06/07 United was just amazing. Back when Rooney could dribble and...run.
> 
> *Fuck Milan (Kaka) that season and their 100% focus on the CL. Bastards.*
> 
> ...


That almost backfired when we (Celtic) took them to Extra Time in the round of 16 under Strachan, had a couple of chances to win it aswell

Also had my favorite ever Celtic goal in that campaign


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn Cesc should feel embarrassed. 

Songs first start to a Barca game and he's had a way better game than anything Cesc has had in the past 9 months.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely bit of skill from Xaxi there.

Cue a mass sea of GOATS GONNA GOAT LIKE ONLY A GOAT CAN GOAT posts..


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Alexis Sanchez does very little indeed.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Shit performance. 

If Adriano didn't score that goal, a goal which we only see barca score every 1/100 games or so, we would have lost points. 

Valencia look really good though, the Mestalla will be definitely be tough this year.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Good 4-1 win for Juventus, with Giovinco scoring a double.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Even when teams stifle Barca, they're still a great watch when you have the GOAT commentator, Ray Hudson, throwing out metaphors left, wind and fire.

Lets talk about Cesc baby. Awful stuff, especially after missing that chance after the Alexis cutback.

Just caught the rest of the Roma highlights, Oswaldo looks pretty handy, EXCEPT when:






Dude tried to focus cancel right through that.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

How was the Barca game? I missed it.

Madrid / granada was average, is Ronaldo seriously injured or?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

IrishViper said:


> How was the Barca game? I missed it.


Pretty much:



EGame said:


> ADRIANO
> 
> GOATS GOTTA GOAT





EGame said:


> Cesc doesn't care about Barcelona anymore.





EGame said:


> Damn Cesc should feel embarrassed.





Segunda Caida said:


> Lovely bit of skill from Xaxi there.





EGame said:


> Shit performance.
> Valencia look really good though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So Ronaldo's unhappy apparently?



> "I'm sad because of a professional issue and the club know why. That's why I didn't celebrate the goals, because I'm not happy. The people [at the club] know why." he told reporters.
> 
> "It's nothing to do with Andres Iniesta [winning Uefa's Best Player in Europe award]. I won't talk about this any more and I will concentrate on Portugal for now. There are more important things [than this].
> 
> "The people at the club know about this. I can't say any more."


:andres


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hopefully they convince him to stay or whatever because we can't fund him and i fear it's only city or chelsea who could and maybe PSG.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> Hopefully they convince him to stay or whatever because we can't fund him and i fear it's only city or chelsea who could and maybe PSG.


He's said a few times since joing Real that he misses the club atmosphere and team bond at old trafford. Can't see him going to Citeh or Dropping to the French Level. Sadly I could see him playing at Chelsea.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

straight swap for Bebe should do it


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> straight swap for Rooney should do it


Fixed.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Bayern in GODMODE. Ripping Stuttgart to shreds.
> 
> Lahm is such a once in a lifetime player.
> 
> And Schweinsteiger looks to be nearing 100% again as well. Kewl


I fear for our opponents as long as we maintain this form.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ronaldo wouldn't join another English team but United (as long as SAF is still there).


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Ronaldo wouldn't join another English team but United (as long as SAF is still there).


Should be intresting when Jose joins then :jose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo in. Rooney out.

:jordan2


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'd cry if he came back. Sir Alex is probably on the phone to him right now.....I'll dream if I want.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal. 

He's going there once we get ep


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal.
> 
> He's going there once we get ep


ique2

City are probably the only club in England who could afford him. Probs Chelsea too but cant see him going to either. If he was to come back Id say Man U would be the only destination but i'd imagine he'd have to be willing to take a extremely huge wage cut to do so.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That was fantastic, 3-1 win against Inter is a great result. That was a good performance. I am very happy.
Totti and Osvaldo were amazing. Totti is still class even though he is old now.

The red card Osvaldo got was stupid though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

So apparently Ronaldo just wants more money 


yup


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ibra the GOAT scored 2 goals in PSG first win of the season. He is now the top goalscorer in the french league.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Redead said:


> So apparently Ronaldo just wants more money
> 
> 
> yup


Wut? isn't eto'o (<3) the only one who makes more money that enaldo on wages? I doubt it's money. The guy makes ridiculous amounts of money and you wont find a list of top earning footballers without Ronaldo on it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Samoon, you definitely aren't a Roma fan. No Roma fan would be praising a player that played for Milan, Inter and Juve.

Just admit you're ReyMisterioFan and start cheering for Milan again.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Wut? isn't eto'o (<3) the only one who makes more money that enaldo on wages? I doubt it's money. The guy makes ridiculous amounts of money and you wont find a list of top earning footballers without Ronaldo on it.


I read it was their treatment of Kaka this summer, could be total bullshit but it's just what I saw.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

And as for Kaka, that situation makes no sense. It doesnt look like he'll be leaving soon, and Ronaldo had no problem with him on the bench before. Im not sure what Kaka wants, but its not a new situation



EGame said:


> Wut? isn't eto'o (<3) the only one who makes more money that enaldo on wages? I doubt it's money. The guy makes ridiculous amounts of money and you wont find a list of top earning footballers without Ronaldo on it.


Jose did a similar tactic a while ago

His contract ends in 2015. He'll be 30 then. And i think it'll be safe to say he wont be flying high on madrid's priority list at that age

Just speculation though. He certainly got people talking


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Some randomers online are claiming Ronny had a clause in his contract which automatically moves his wages up past the highest earner in the world. Wouldn't this have happened ages ago? There are just loads of rumours flying around atm.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Ronaldo joins West Bromwich Albion


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Why Ronaldo waited 3 days after the transfer window to announce something like that? I can see him in United or City next January if true. Ronaldo/Aguero/Balotelli/Tevez, Ronaldo/Rooney/RVP/Chicharito, deadly either way.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

everyone knows ronaldo is going to qpr

only they offer crazy wages to over the hill players 8*D


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ronaldo will join LA Galaxy to play with GOD:becks


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ronaldo didn't say just a few months ago that he would like to sign for 10 more years now and end his career in Madrid? Now he's "sad" to be there? What happened so fast that changed him 180. Not that I care, I would love to see him back in the PL.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah we're not signing enaldo.

funnily enough we can't afford him. well we can, but not structurally, no.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i dont think anyone can tbh

its why i cant see him anywhere other than madrid or russia


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gignac in BOSS mode for Marseille so far this season. Scored an awesome volley this morning against Rennes too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Obviously unhappy at being told he'll have to play under AVB at Spurs next season as part of the Modric deal. *


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

P$G will get ronaldo.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*I don't know what's the proplem is going on with Ronaldo but i am sure that he will stay in Madrid anyway.*_


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's got too much sand in his vagina

i didnt win the ballon d'or enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Plenty of rumours over why he's unhappy one of them to do with Kaka and another i've heard madrid refused a minute silence or something for his Fathers death anniversary (which can't be true it's mad to request that) All of it's a bit strange really.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so wait, did he actually say he wasn't happy in an actual interview that other people have seen? seems like such a strange thing to say really.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> so wait, did he actually say he wasn't happy in an actual interview that other people have seen? seems like such a strange thing to say really.


Must be something true in it but it's apparently a "Professional" issue so that could mean a number of things.


If he was gonna leave and wanted back at United i'd swap anyone of the attack and cash for him.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> Must be something true in it but it's apparently a "Professional" issue so that could mean a number of things.
> 
> 
> If he was gonna leave and wanted back at United i'd swap the attack and cash for him.


Fixed.


if he;s leaving madrid its to PSG, only Russia, PSG and City have the cash, and hes not playing in the snow or sadly in the sky blue..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> if he;s leaving madrid its to PSG, *only Russia, PSG and City have the cash*, and hes not playing in the snow or sadly in the sky blue..


Erm... Did Abramovich die or something? People seem to think we're broke or something now :shocked:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Any deal taking Ronaldo to United would mean Rooney leaving.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Pissy little bitch thinks Real 'devalue' him and he's shocked he hasn't been offered a new contract. What a smacked arse bitch.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Its amazing how Ronaldo constantly managed to alter between a guy who seemingly had an understanding of respecting what prior clubs/managers had done for him (the sporting lisbon non celebration, comments about SAF when I expected him to make it all about him) and this melodramatic arse with his diving antics as well as off field personality.

I mean christ he's got 3 years and is on obscene wages/sponsorship deals and he still has something to complain about? Its absolutely staggering just how little humility a lot of the top players in the game actually possess these days. The whole saying 'money corrupts' couldn't fit a person better more often than not than Ronaldo.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rumours are basically down to money or ballon d'or/awards he's not winning. 

Either of which LOL. 

I wish I could taste his tears.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> Rumours are basically down to money or ballon d'or/awards he's not winning.
> 
> Either of which LOL.
> 
> I wish I could taste his tears.


he said in his interview that it was nothing to do with the ballon d'or, why would he want to move because he didnt win an award.

I heard it was something to do with him not wanting to play on the anniversary of his father's death


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

united_07 said:


> he said in his interview that it was nothing to do with the ballon d'or, why would he want to move because he didnt win an award.
> 
> I heard it was something to do with him not wanting to play on the anniversary of his father's death


I've heard that too. I don't recall if he's ever played a game on the anniversary of his fathers death until this year.  That seems more like a personal issue than professional, although I suppose Madrid might have forced him play and didn't give him the option to not play.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I hear he has also never really been loved by the madrid fans which is strange considering the ammount of match winners and goals he has scored for them.

He was and still is adored by most united fans and is probably adored more than most of the players in the current squad.

Saying all this i do expect him to sign a new contract or end up with a newer contract within the next year and earn more money.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Joel said:


> Erm... Did Abramovich die or something? People seem to think we're broke or something now :shocked:


:fpalm... my bad..


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> he said in his interview that it was nothing to do with the ballon d'or, why would he want to move because he didnt win an award.
> 
> I heard it was something to do with him not wanting to play on the anniversary of his father's death


when did he say he wanted to move?

there's basically no chance of him going anywhere.



WWE_TNA said:


> I hear he has also never really been loved by the madrid fans which is strange considering the ammount of match winners and goals he has scored for them.
> 
> He was and still is adored by most united fans and is probably adored more than most of the players in the current squad.
> 
> Saying all this i do expect him to sign a new contract or end up with a newer contract within the next year and earn more money.


madrid fans want the champions league. when was the last time they beat anyone decent in the knockout stages? they went years and years without getting past the round of 16 and losing to lyon over and over, and they haven't knocked out any big teams since ronaldo joined either. there's a lot of expectation on his shoulders, he was being booed when madrid were at the top of the league in january.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Madrid fans probably think he isn't fit to wear this KING's number:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> when did he say he wanted to move?
> 
> there's basically no chance of him going anywhere.
> .



the apparently reliable Paco González is saying ronaldo held a meeting with Perez and told him he wanted to leave


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I've seen that speculated too but it's probably wrong and Madrid wouldn't let him leave even if he wanted too, and at this stage of his career I couldn't see him wanting to go anywhere other than Man Utd anyway. Unfortunately, he'll go nowhere.



Joel said:


> Madrid fans probably think he isn't fit to wear this KING's number:


He only got Raul's number after he left, don't forget. He originally had the number 9, and patented CR9 while he was still a Utd player. Despite months later saying he was definitely staying at Utd, I remember him doing an interview with himself for Sky :hmm:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Whatever is the case with Ronaldo, I don't think it was 'professsional' of him to announce his unhappiness publicly.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> I've seen that speculated too but it's probably wrong and Madrid wouldn't let him leave even if he wanted too, and at this stage of his career I couldn't see him wanting to go anywhere other than Man Utd anyway. Unfortunately, he'll go nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> He only got Raul's number after he left, don't forget. He originally had the number 9, and patented CR9 while he was still a Utd player. Despite months later saying he was definitely staying at Utd, I remember him doing an interview with himself for Sky :hmm:


Rewatching it you realise everything he said was a lie ique2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i hated what madrid did to raul. one of my all time favourite players. utmost professional at the height of the superstar and galacticos era

and then just handing his number to Ronaldo. bullocks


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah, as much of a legend he is, Ronaldo is a better player. If anyone deserves Raul's number, surely it's him, no?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ronaldo to sign for PSG next season. PSG will bid 125 million for him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You have to use numbers 1-25 in La Liga, so they can't really retire numbers.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Nas said:


> yeah, as much of a legend he is, Ronaldo is a better player. If anyone deserves Raul's number, surely it's him, no?


Raul never complained about being sad in public. He just did his job. Every single time he went out there

In an age of superstars and insane wages, he brought stability and a humble attitude to that Madrid squad


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

Redead said:


> Raul never complained about being sad in public. He just did his job. Every single time he went out there
> 
> In an age of superstars and insane wages, he brought stability and a humble attitude to that Madrid squad


I may be wrong here but wasn't Raul removed from the Spain squad due to him being a bad influence on the team? I'm pretty sure I heard a few stories about Raul while he was at Madrid. Again I could be wrong though. I'd like to think I am as the guy is awesome, definition of a legend.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nah, you're right. Raul had a lot of influence in the Spanish and Madrid teams and didn't always use it positively.

Fuck it though, he's still the King.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Raul was a huge twat. He never stopped bitching from the second that Morientes left the club. No coincidence that Spain became a cohesive unit once he got left out as well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spain dumping Raul and going with Torres and David Villa up front was the best thing they've ever done.

I thought he probably deserved a squad place at the Euro's though (2012, that is).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

damn seb, too cold son

first you dump raul, then dump torres, if i was david villa id be scared right now. you gotta stop treating players like disposable tissues and more like human beings


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

David Villa is one of, arguably the best, Spanish player ever, he won't be dumped any time soon.

Raul could've been the fourth Spanish striker at the Euro's, Villa was injured and he's still better than Negredo (who was unsurprisingly awful against Portugal). Then again, they only took 3, and Soldado and Llorente are both better themselves and they didn't get a minute. Soldado has only played one game in 5 years for Spain (in which he scored a hat-trick). Llorente might get more recognition next season, as Bilbao have treated him awfully and he's free to negotiate a contract with any club he likes in January, it will probably Madrid or Barca that get him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

dont know if this is right, but apparently this is annual salary of players, dont think the rooney one is right as he is not on 250k a week like some papers like to keep on saying. Who the fuck is Conca, apparently gets paid more than messi and ronaldo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Dario Conca 










http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddballs/868275-dario-conca-joins-worlds-highest-paid-players-list-following-transfer-to-china


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I saw that on Marca, lolol at Conca, never even capped by Argentina, who I think capped something like 80 players in 2011.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ronaldo just posted this on twiter



> That I am feeling sad and have expressed this sadness has created a huge stir. I am accused of wanting more money, but one day it will be shown that this is not the case. At this point, I just want to guarantee to the Real Madrid fans that my motivation, dedication, commitment and desire to win all competitions will not be affected. I have too much respect for myself and for Real Madrid to ever give less to the club than all I am capable of. Abrazos to all madridistas


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

^ Came to post that. It never did seem about money.



united_07 said:


> dont know if this is right, but apparently this is annual salary of players, dont think the rooney one is right as he is not on 250k a week like some papers like to keep on saying. Who the fuck is Conca, apparently gets paid more than messi and ronaldo


How sad that the world's two best players are on the bottom of that list!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ThePhenomRises said:


> ^ Came to post that. It never did seem about money.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that the world's two best players are on the bottom of that list!


Not sad at all considering their net-income probably tops them off on that list with endorsements and sponsorships. 

Ronaldo makes stupid money. He has more money than he could possibly ever spend, there is no point in even bothering to justify that he doesn't make enough.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lol at :torres getting paid more than enaldo and :messi


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

EGame said:


> Not sad at all considering their net-income probably tops them off on that list with endorsements and sponsorships.
> 
> Ronaldo makes stupid money. He has more money than he could possibly ever spend, there is no point in even bothering to justify that he doesn't make enough.


So does Messi. In fact, he makes more than any other footballer including Cristiano and Beckham.

But the point I was making is that the OTHER players are way over-paid, not that any one of those are under-paid.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Perhaps it isn't about money, but I'm sure a new and improved contract will help soften his unimaginable pain.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Forget Ronaldo...Cesc 'THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME' Fabregas is now upset. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...6/Cesc-Fabregas-complains-life-Barcelona.html

enaldo


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

meh, it's just a number.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

EGame said:


> Forget Ronaldo...Cesc 'THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME' Fabregas is now upset.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...6/Cesc-Fabregas-complains-life-Barcelona.html
> 
> enaldo


"who revealed his frustration at not playing every minute of every game"

This is where everyone laughs at him :jay2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So he leaves Arsenal for to go back to his dream club. A year after joining the dream club he's pissed :jay2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

amazing

overplayed at arsenal so hes injured. underplayed at barca so hes upset :terry1


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

He's underplayed because he sucks.

He was basically a starter when he transferred last year and was decent for a few months. For 9 months now he has done nothing but have shit performance after shit performance. He needs to accept his position and do his fucking job on the bench. 

What the hell does he expect after being terrible for so long?

Pedro had a horrendous season last year but never complained and worked hard and earned his starting spot back on the team and has been amazing since. Cesc should learn instead of being a whiny bitch.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

well, its his fault. he had to join his dream club. personally i think a move to a club that actually needed him wouldve been a better idea

more money for wenger. trophies for fabregas. and barca dont have to make a vanity signing

win. win. win

cant really blame this on anyone else other than fabregas and maybe the barca players for dragging his ass


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Ronaldo saying it isn't about money. Well what does he expect for making his predicament public? Like Iniesta reportedly said, he shouldn't have made it public from the outset. Terrible idea unless he just wanted to spark speculations in the media.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that list isn't up to date because rvp is on parity pretty much with rooney


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19487663

Why am I not surprised :kean


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and hey, it worked with BEBE :fergie


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

haribo said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19487663
> 
> Why am I not surprised :kean


Exactly. The way our club has been run since the Venkys idiots came in is nothing short of disgusting, yet of course the fans trying to point it out are the ones in the wrong for.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

united_07 said:


> dont know if this is right, but apparently this is annual salary of players, dont think the rooney one is right as he is not on 250k a week like some papers like to keep on saying. Who the fuck is Conca, apparently gets paid more than messi and ronaldo


:bigron

I saw a different list somewhere else, Torres was still in it but at number 10, so one or both of us is being told LIES.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

watching a ligue 1 highlights show my god they have some great talents there. seems like gignac has hit some top form again too, hit a beautiful swerving volley from outside the area





 18 seconds onwards.

favourite is this belter from alain traore though:





 sublime

still got a bundesliga and serie a show to watch after watching the goat of goat shows revista.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bundesliga highlight show is always worth a watch.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Ronaldo played the same game with Man Utd and managed to get what he wanted; a new contract. Same with this, the diva wants more money.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

http://msn.foxsports.com/foxsoccer/...tedly-being-shopped-barcelona-defender-090512

DEAD.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

A cell phone? cheap bastards.

"It's not steady and out of focus" :lol i call BS then or just pure amateurs.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

A FOOTBALLER HAD SEX?! 

*takes off glasses*

MY GOD.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

The Hearts fan on here appears to have gone quiet? Wonder if he is a fan of McGlynn? Still though, with a Russian Billionaire in charge they should be fine right?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

R'Albin said:


> The Hearts fan on here appears to have gone quiet? Wonder if he is a fan of McGlynn? Still though, with a Russian Billionaire in charge they should be fine right?


Why are you so bothered about that?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I would watch that tape.

ique2


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Goal of the season?






What makes that goal even more remarkable is that he hit it with his weaker, wooden leg.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If that bit about Cesc is true, then Cesc is one cry baby. He was a star at Arsenal and nobody even talked about van Who?! when he was around. He left all of that to join Barcelona and he knew that Barca didn't need him. His two best positions are played by Xavi and Iniesta. What did he expect? And, why is he disappointed now? From being the "best midfield player not named Xaviesta," when he was a Gunner; he's now a bench-player for Barcelona. And, it was his choice...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Razor King said:


> If that bit about Cesc is true, then Cesc is one cry baby. He was a star at Arsenal and nobody even talked about van Who?! when he was around. He left all of that to join Barcelona and he knew that Barca didn't need him. His two best positions are played by Xavi and Iniesta. What did he expect? And, why is he disappointed now? From being the "best midfield player not named Xaviesta," when he was a Gunner; he's now a bench-player for Barcelona. And, it was his choice...


Exactly. No sympathy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Razor King said:


> If that bit about Cesc is true, then Cesc is one cry baby. He was a star at Arsenal and nobody even talked about van Who?! when he was around. He left all of that to join Barcelona and he knew that Barca didn't need him. His two best positions are played by Xavi and Iniesta. What did he expect? And, why is he disappointed now? From being the "best midfield player not named Xaviesta," when he was a Gunner; he's now a bench-player for Barcelona. And, it was his choice...


yeah you cant exactly go to a team with xavi/iniesta in the midfield, knowing they are first choice and then complain about game time is just dumb and makes you look like an idiot


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Razor King said:


> If that bit about Cesc is true, then Cesc is one cry baby. He was a star at Arsenal and nobody even talked about van Who?! when he was around. He left all of that to join Barcelona and he knew that Barca didn't need him. His two best positions are played by Xavi and Iniesta. What did he expect? And, why is he disappointed now? From being the "best midfield player not named Xaviesta," when he was a Gunner; he's now a bench-player for Barcelona. And, it was his choice...


Pretty sure he said in an interview right around the time he joined Barca that he would be ready to take a secondary role, which makes him look even more like an idiot. 

It only gets worse for him since Thiago has almost made a full recovery. 

There really isn't any place for him on the team at the moment. Even when he takes Iniesta or Xavi's spot he still doesn't look like he has a clue about what he is doing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

so....when is he coming back to Emirates? :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> so....when is he coming back to Emirates? :side:


After Sagna leaves and around about the time Wilshere signs for United or City.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wilshere isn't leaving.

Dude bleeds Arsenal red. Been with the club since he was 9. He isn't going anywhere....while Arsene is still there.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> Wilshere isn't leaving.
> 
> Dude bleeds Arsenal red. Been with the club since he was 9. He isn't going anywhere....while Arsene is still there.












if wilshere wants to win the league he will have to move


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

pretty sure that Wilshere is going to be the type of midfielder you can build a championship team around, anyway. 

Regardless, it is really going to depend on who replaces Arsene. Might turn into a problem.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> pretty sure that Wilshere is going to be the type of midfielder you can build a championship team around, anyway.


A Championship team? Steve Kean may be interested. :kean


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

haribo said:


> A Championship team? Steve Kean may be interested. :kean


Na, he's seen him play.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cesena president fires the manager after 3 games.

the kicker? his brother was the manager


----------



## sayne (Mar 17, 2009)

R'Albin said:


> The Hearts fan on here appears to have gone quiet? Wonder if he is a fan of McGlynn? Still though, with a Russian Billionaire in charge they should be fine right?


Not really been on this forum for a while but its nice to see messages from old friends.

Hi Albin. How you doing? Must be getting nosebleeds up there is second place! Let me know when you get one of these


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

GODMODE activated for Bayern.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

The rise of KEAN


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So lucky, throwing away a couple more leads, 2-1 and then at 3-2 to 3-3 within two minutes of going ahead. Kean needs to sort his defense out & quick. We can't keep relying on having to score 3+ to win matches. Fortunately we have the likes of Rhodes, Nuno Gomes & Rochina who all have goals in them but defensively we're a fucking joke. 6 conceded in our last two.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TOUGH game at Getafe.

Iniesta, Alba and Sanchez out with injuries. Messi is not guaranteed to start either after the internationals apparently. 

enaldo


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Getafe tend to like 'dem big games also. Would make for a fun match to watch but slightly occupied till halfway through the 2nd half.

Any reports on the line-up?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Valdes - Montoya Puyol Pique Adriano - Xavi Busquets Thiago - Pedro Cesc Tello

enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Messi dropped because he's not good enough.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Who needs him or Villa when we got


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Adriano scores again.

Fucking GOATING








with the assist.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Getafe gets a really lucky goal.Messi is :mark: as always


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Good game but I'm pissed as to why we leave a striker worth 40 million on the bench when he is perfectly fit while Tello plays like ass for 75 minutes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OOOOOOHHHH LAWWWWD VILLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAA

This is why I love this man.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOOL Madrid.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Put £5 on a PSG, Man Utd, Arsenal Treble

Won £12, added around a pound on in play teams that were already winning lol

Put my £13 on Barca to win

Now im at £18 and just put it all on Madrid to comeback and win. (Will get £45!)


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame, who's your favourite Barca player? By default I'd go with Messi but seems you like Villa a lot.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Abk™;12019292 said:


> EGame, who's your favourite Barca player? By default I'd go with Messi but seems you like Villa a lot.


Don't have a favorite., Villa is my favorite striker though right up there with Eto'o. 

I cannot pick between Puyol/Villa/Messi/Iniesta/Xavi/Pedro. I have more respect and admiration for Puyol than any other player on the team though.

I love them all equally.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

These Madrid kits are the sexiest thing I've ever soon. 

They are so fucking nice.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Higuain needs to fuck off! How many chances would you get to put one in?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOOOOOOL Penaldo is crying.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

nooooooooo looks like ive lost my money


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

La Liga is over.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the entire madrid squad needs to be lined up and shot


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

City next!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Clearly there's an ongoing crisis in this Madrid team at the moment and they need to resolve it very soon.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Modric was great for Madrid today, the others though...


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Modric should start ahead of Ozil IMO based on current form. The latter looks way off his game. Ronaldo isn't helping matters either. Higuain should be dropped off for Benz as well. Would like to see Kaka handed a run somehow.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

drop the entire team asides from casillas, xabi, ramos and modric

madrid's subs should be able to beat any team in the la liga not called barca


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I think it's pretty evident that Kaka's time at Madrid is finished. He's going to be Berbatoved now that Modric is there. 

Oh how the mighty have fallen. I'm loving every moment of it. I hope Jose is feeling the heat, can't make excuses anymore about Barca, can't complain about refs or Pep...all he can cry about is how shit his team have been. Fucking cunt.

I'm being serious when I say that if Madrid show this form in the CL, Dortmund and City have a very good chance of progressing. Then again they aren't necessarily titans in CL either. It will be a very interesting group. 

Oh an Puyol is out for 6 weeks. Absolutely terrible, rules out for the Madrid game in 3 weeks time and Iniesta might not be match fit either. Could be a bad game.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Btw, how the fuck is arbeloa a professional football player?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*After we lost tonight, it's pretty clear that the Liga is over.

And i am so depressed right now.*_


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Medo said:


> _*After we lost tonight, it's pretty clear that the Liga is over.
> 
> And i am so depressed right now.*_


It'll be worse when Ron comes home to United in January.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*lol i won't be mad when Ronlado comes to United, hell i will be so happy, won't happen anyway.


So, not feeling good about our game against City.


*_


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao la liga is over after 4 games. get your hand off it son.

that said, i'll be over the moon if we get anything at the ber. make them fucking cry harder.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It could very well be over soon though, as Madrid have a game at the Nou Camp coming up.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Think Madrid might sneak a win or at least a point at the Camp Nou tbh. They tend to raise the bars against Barca. On the other side of things, it could turn to be the worse though, as they might also get trashed by Messi and co.

Always said Madrid won't find it easy in their CL group. As things stand now, they'll likely struggle.

Hey Medo, keep calm, the Champions League is yet to get started. It's Madrid's top priority this season afterall.. :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Medo said:


> _*lol i won't be mad when Ronlado comes to United, hell i will be so happy, won't happen anyway.
> 
> 
> So, not feeling good about our game against City.
> ...


lol the whole Ronaldo leaving fiasco is over, he's staying.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think Madrid care more about the Champions League this season anyway. Mourinho probably is thinking he has already beaten Pep, so now he has to finally end Madrid's European Cup wait. Hope to God they don't win it though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

As much as I would love for it to be over, a 8 point lead with 32 games to go is still a huge mountain to climb. 

We don't have the trophy yet, but we have a massive advantage. Madrid have dropped as many points so far this season than they had dropped in all of last season and Messi has scored more goals then all of the real madrid squad combined so far...insane stats.

I'm going to cry tears of joy, literally cry if City and BVB progress. It's certainly not impossible if Madrid keep cracking under the surface, obviously there are problems behind the scenes.

Edit: 

Fucking lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

How many will Falcao score tonight? I'm gonna go with two.

Sucks that he isn't playing Champions League football. But I like Atletico, so him being there doesn't bother me. As long as he moves to us. Please.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

last time madrid had 4 points from 4 games they won the cl


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Madrid are reaching the Final of the CL and if memory serves me right, Mou hasn't lost a major Final yet.




Joel said:


> I think Madrid care more about the Champions League this season anyway. Mourinho probably is thinking he has already beaten Pep, so now he has to finally end Madrid's European Cup wait. Hope to God they don't win it though.


Who'd you prefer to win the CL (if not Chelsea of course)?


Edit:

I expect Madrid to beat City honestly and Montpellier to beat us as well. For this season, I really don't care for the CL because I really think we have a chance to challenge in the League and I don't want any stupid distractions.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

legend

EDIT: link doesn't wanna work, fuck you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF8nZJs3X4E&feature=youtu.be&a


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i expect madrid to beat us too. unless we magically fix our defence, which i doubt. maicon will be massively important imo, and we cant exactly drop javi after that debut. silva to start though, so that's good. and kun.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Who'd you prefer to win the CL (if not Chelsea of course)?


I'd like an English team to get to the final, but I won't want them to win the final (if it isn't Chelsea of course).

I don't really want a team that has never won it to win it just yet, because it took 15 years for a new team to win it (us) and it'd annoy me if others just started to win it now.

Don't really want La Liga to win it, because I think Premier League are only one trophy behind now. Simarly we are levelled with Serie A, so I'd prefer their clubs not to win it right now.

So I guess if not Chelsea, I'll have to hope a German team wins. So Munich or Dortmund.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If Barca don't win the CL, I would like to see THE GOAT Pirlo lift the trophy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Btw, how the fuck is arbeloa a professional football player?


I said this before the Euro's and was laughed at by HoL, samoon and a few others. He's a very average player.

Good to see Jose ONLY GOOD FOR TWO SEASONS Mourinho and Madrid flopping hard. Delighted with the Modric signing too, he's taking game time off Ozil and has been barely noticeable in his appearances so far. He was playing even deeper than Xabi last night, leaving Madrid with less firepower up front, and its great seeing Kaka, who was almost back to his best post-Xmas last year, being completely ignored in favour of Callejon, and hopefully CRY7 stays sad for a while longer.

Was great seeing David Villa again last night, can't wait until he's starting games again, Tito being very sensible in building up his match fitness. Pedro is also well and truly BACK.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

If we don't retain our crown come May, I'd like Madrid to win it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

How funny is this Rayo comeback?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They don't appear to be missing Michu too much.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bundesliga highlights on ITV 4 now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hiroshi Kiyotake continues to impress every time I see him.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Blackburn top, never doubt the Kean :kean


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Barnsley had 61% of the possession at Ewood.fpalm We're so lucky at the moment it's crazy. Sooner or later we'll get found out, although we have goals in our team that are saving us. It won't last forever because tactically Kean is still as inept as he always has been.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ceebs bumping the transfer thread

ganso to sao paulo for 7.5 mil.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> ceebs bumping the transfer thread
> 
> ganso to sao paulo for *7.5 mil*.


:mourinho


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well it's complicated. sao paulo own 45% of his rights, an outside company own 55%. santos owned the 45%, so basically you could get him for under half his value. decimated by injuries and FAT lately anyways, can't see him starting in brazil unless he turns it around, moura would be ahead of him now (who he was bought to replace at sao paulo). no big loss to any european club imo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

True. Still, £7.5m for such a young player who still has a lot of potential is a great deal for Sao Paulo, considering he was closer to the £30m mark just 18 months or so ago.

Oh and Moura isn't keeping him out of the Brazilian side. BOSSCAR is :


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ganso doesn't seem to really care about football enough at the moment to make the most of his talent. Even with the injuries.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at the non penalty at Ewood Park at the end, about as blatant as it comes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

That Carayol looks good for boro. Playoffs for them methinks this season, mowbray got a nice little squad with some good footballers.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.givemefootball.com/premier-league/messi-set-for-mega-offer-from-barcelona?state=ca7bca8712e848e997e96ffce91b4d2d


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Song starting at CB


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fabio Quagliarella pretty underrated imo, always seems to score some fantastic goals.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Messi in a terrible mood today. Granada has been frustrating to break down but Messi is taking it out on Villa and Thiago. Very unnecessary.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Messi's turn to be on his period.

Villa should just bitch slap him, anyway what happened between them?

We'll gladly take villa :fergie.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Messi's turn to be on his period.
> 
> Villa should just bitch slap him, anyway what happened between them?
> 
> We'll gladly take villa :fergie.


Messi wanted a 1 touch pass from Villa but Villa took 2 and ultimately lost the ball and Messi flipped out. It wasn't a easy 1 touch pass to make so it's definitely not Villa's fault.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe Messi should understand not everyone is :andres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We're not winning this, it's one of_ those _defensive displays.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> We're not winning this, it's one of_ those _defensive displays.


Chelsea style.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Snrub said:


> ceebs bumping the transfer thread
> 
> ganso to sao paulo for 7.5 mil.


Can you please bump it I want to check what Rodwell cost you guys (apart from 2 goals :torres).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol fibreglass

WOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuck you Cesc. 

Fuck you.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

both goalkeepers are GOATing

jesus how fast is barca's defence


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

XAVVVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

GOATS GONNA GOAT


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That Iniesta stat about Barca's average points with him and without him really is telling. GOAT.

EDIT - LOL.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The Granada keeper has been superb, and as soon as I type that Granada have conceded

Brilliant goal from Xavi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh FFS Pedro.

Just shoot!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao Messi can't score so he get's the defender to score for him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

All that hard work, poor Granada they needed the BIG MAN at the back to see the game out.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Incredibly frustrating game. Tono was really something else, it took an insane strike from Xavi to win it. 

I love how Tello was used today. He should come one and provide width when we need it like today, he shouldn't be a starter though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Xavi to the rescue! :mark:

Real touch of class with the goal. Only way it seemed Tono was being beating. Incredible performance from him. Any other day and Barca probably would have scored 5 or 6. Messi very enaldo today

Barca just don't look the same without Iniesta. Fabregas needs a good humbling for everyone's sake and Sanchez just isn't cutting it right now. Granada could have easily nicked it at the end too if they'd been better up top. I hope too many teams don't adopt Chelsea's tactics when playing Barca.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't get what the hell is wrong with Cesc. He had two assists against Spartak and he goes and puts on a performance like he did today, absolutely atrocious. 

It was actually painful watching him play, just painful. 

The only thing that frustrated me more than Cesc was Messi bantering Villa. The guy is obviously stressed with his kid due next month and it's quite clear he isn't dazzling the way he usually does these past few weeks. I can't wait until we sign that kid though (plz be a boy).

Also, as disappointing as he has been Valdes did save our ass with that save. Have to give him credit where it's due.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If Madrid loses next game, then the season may as well be over.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Xavi is just that damn good


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If Madrid lose tomorrow...I'm throwing a party in this thread.

Ain't going to happen, they are coming off a high after that CL win. They are gonna win it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Madrid might

something very off about them this season in the la liga, jose is too good of a coach to let this shit happen

i think hes gonna be putting 100% of his focus on the trophy they really want, the champions league


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Muller's GOAT performance.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bayern is on top of league right now. Dortmund lost to Hamburg 3-2.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bayern looking very sharp since their return this season. team geling very well and finally a victory over dortmund

but lets not forget, they started out last season white hot too and borussia had a slow start

either way, its exciting to see an actual fight in germany over the title for once. going to be awesome


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Liverpool/Utd - draw. City/Arsenal - City by one goal margin and Udinese/Milan - Milan. Hope to see something from that.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lee Clark,

what a fucking disgrace.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Madrid's match has been delayed as apparently someone has cut the cables of the flood lights at Rayo's grounds


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Madrid fans sabotaging the stadium to prevent dropping anymore points.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Madrid's match has been delayed as apparently someone has cut the cables of the flood lights at Rayo's grounds


Sounding like it might be postponed till tomorow night, so there go my plans for the evening all because of one idiot has decided to ruin it for everybody


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

united_07 said:


> Madrid's match has been delayed as apparently Mourinho has cut the cables of the flood lights at Rayo's grounds


:no:



> "The police should do their job. The referee is informed and technicians have said that in 30 minutes we will know if we can restore the light."
> 
> Should the match be played this evening, it is expected to kick off at around 22:30 CET. However, if the issues cannot be resolved, the game could rescheduled as late as next.


Eck. Was going to take this game in with a few bowls of lemon & lime jelly. Now I'm sad. 

*Game off. 



> .57pmCONFIRMED: MATCH SUSPENDED.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Muller's GOAT performance.


Toni 'The Great' Kroos.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Lee Clark,
> 
> what a fucking disgrace.



His post match interview was hilarious , looked like he was about to cry :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:lol at a La Liga match being called for something like that. Madrid preparing their excuses for when they drop points already I bet.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

looks like young and talented Steve Kean could be losing his job tomorrow, :kean


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> looks like young and talented Steve Kean could be losing his job tomorrow, :kean


Nige likes this.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dat chelsea talent in middlesbrough getting managers sacked


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Nige likes this.


I'll love it if it's true, probably bollocks.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> I'll love it if it's true, probably bollocks.


Expect him to sign a 2-4 year contract extension :troll


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

With a big pay increase like 10-12 months ago despite our worst run in history.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

On the bright side, it's pretty much guarranteed money when I bet on your opponents so I hope he keeps up the good work. :troll


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sacked while 2nd in the league. :lmao

After ALL the chances they had to pull the trigger, they do it NOW? The incompetence of those owners is incredible.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Always bet on both teams to score when we play. It's only failed to happen once this season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Sacked while 2nd in the league. :lmao
> 
> After ALL the chances they had to pull the trigger, they do it NOW? The incompetence of those owners is incredible.


Yeah stupid. He should've gone in the summer. The new manager would've had the chance to bring in his own players & staff. Now he has to wait until January, but there is however the loan market we can play in the Championship.

The truth is based on our performances, we're in a false position. We've been so lucky this season. Our general play has been poor. After going 2-0 down on Friday night he just stood there as he always does looking clueless as to what to do to change it. He did nothing, no subs with one left to make. He doesn't have a clue tactically and never has. If it is true that he's going and we bring in a new manager, we at least do have a good squad and we're in a good position to challenge for promotion. With a good manager we could definitely go up.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Graham Jones, the MP for Haslingden and Hyndburn, has just put this on twitter



> Reliable source says Kean sacked last night. Refused to go. Bizarely came in & took training today. Confusion all round.


:kean


:lmao would be brilliant if true


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol :lol if that is true this man is batshit crazy.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Decent point for debate, has there ever been a manager as all-round shit as Steve Kean in English football? at(at least in relatively recent times). Ian Dowie has always been my standby, but Kean is really pushing him if he is basically refusing to leave the club.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Nige is tightening the rope as we speak.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

In the prem? Warnock has to be up there.

I'd say Paul Jewell but he was decent at wigan just happened to manage a shocking derby side.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Paul Jewell deserves to go in the bracket of dodgy dealers just for the porno he made.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Southgate was pretty shit at boro probably more suited to a coaching or scouting role.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah with Southgate I always think of him buying Tuncay for about 14 million quid.

To be fair to Jewell, Jose Mourinho could have managed that Derby side and they would have not had a chance, awful squad.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

- Minimum six Premier League games managed.
- List refers only to the Premier League era, which began in 1992.
- Dates cover span of Premier League matches, not entire tenure.
- Statistics refer to each manager's specified tenure at a club, not their overall Premier League record.

* In joint charge with Colin Todd.
** Does not include spell in 1997 as joint manager with Stuart Pearce.

I took great pleasure in Alan Shearer taking Newcastle down.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sammy lee forgot about him and billy davies both shit.

Laws was poor also and i guess southgate wasn't as bad interms of stats.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I know Wolves were allready in the crap by the time Terry Connor got there, but talk about going out with a whimper instead of a bang. Would be near the top if it wasn't for the relatively short length of his tenure as a manager, same with Shearer for me.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Connor is one of them who just isn't a manager and should always be a coach or assistant.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Les Reed :lol

I always forget him and when I see him on Premier League Years I just laugh.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Absolutely. He actually looked genuinely frightened when being interviewed (Connor that is).


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If anybody looked like they had no place in the prem or football management in general Les Reed is that man.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

On my personal list of terrible managers, Mike Walker tops it for me.

He is the reason I was horrified that Spurs were going to come in for Moyes and we would get Lambert in charge. I can't handle bringing in anything Norwich related after this man.










Despite a memorable debut game for the new manager – the 6-2 hammering of hapless Swindon Town – Everton were soon paying their own price for this bold move as a relegation battle crept up on them. It left Everton needing to win their last match of the season, at home to Wimbledon. And the rest, as they say, is history...

After that miraculous survival, the only way was up... but not for Walker's charges. One of Everton's worst-ever starts to the season saw them go 12 matches without a win, and the hounds were being readied to chase the Silver Fox out of his Goodison lair. A solitary win against West Ham had many claiming that the corner had been turned, but it was too little too late. In November 1994, Walker was unceremoniously sacked by Peter Johnson – one of the few good acts of the much despised Chairman. 

Walker was nicknamed the 'Silver Fox' during his time at Goodison, and one of the more positive aspects of his reign was his decision to bring the controversial Rangers striker Duncan Ferguson to Everton on loan, a gamble which ultimately paid off after Walker's departure with Joe Royle signing the Scot on a permanent basis.

After Walker's dismissal, Everton went on that season to not only successfully avoid relegation but also win the FA Cup under Royle.​


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

On Kean if he has indeed been sacked, who the fuck is going to want that job and work for the venkys. Obviously there will be some takers but you gotta think can they attract a manager with a decent rep.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

On Twitter various people seemed to think that the Venky's were going to promote one of his deputies. 
Which seems sort of like solving the problem of a broken leg by breaking the other leg.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

2nd in the Championship!

You jelly Rhodes?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> 2nd in the Championship!
> 
> You jelly Rhodes?


I see you had 4 ex Everton players in the team today.










Just seen this on the Daily Fail



> Huddersfield manager Simon Grayson is being given the green light to splash out on Leicester striker Jermaine Beckford, 28, and Reading forward Simon Church, 23.


Make that 5 ex players come January, you're double welcome.

http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/24270917.jpg

Ohhhh and Ronaldo, brah!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19714258

:mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The word is Kean was informed of the owners' decision he was sacked but he refused to accept it and took training as normal, then called the chairwoman who wouldn't know a football if it her in the face. She then changed her mind about sacking him, and since she calls the shots he stays, but now surely it seems like a matter of time. There's always been speculation that Kean has something on Venky's, but I don't buy it. It would although make some sense as to why he's not been sacked when he should've been on at least three occasions.

It's an absolute fucking joke. There's already talk of big protests for the Wolves game in two weeks if he's still in charge. Instead of the ones like last year, fans will stay outside the ground to make a point when the game starts.

Shebby Singh said today that the attendances & lack of revenue with no sponsors are a major worry and that Kean is the reason for the attendances, and part of the reason we can't get a sponsor. That & the owners have shown they clearly can't run a football club.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

As a Neutral this Kean stuff is great but i do hope he goes soon for the sake of the club.

Realistically who would you want Nige?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> As a Neutral this Kean stuff is great but i do hope he goes soon for the sake of the club.
> 
> Realistically who would you want Nige?


I was talking to a couple of my mates about this last night, one of a which is a Spurs fan who managed to turn me round on Alan Curbishley. My concern is he's been out of the game four years in terms of management but he did well getting teams in the league and keeping them there, all but once the first time with Charlton. I wouldn't mind him.

Tim Sherwood is a risk but he's mentioned as the favourite. He's got a great rep at Spurs according to my mate, and when I've seen him speaking he does seem very knowledgeable unlike Shearer who can fuck off. He was a disaster at Newcastle and shouldn't be touched.

Billy Davies is a great manager at this level but I have serious doubts about him keeping us up. Mick McCarthy wouldn't be a bad choice and I'd prefer him over Alex McLeish. I can't think of who else this, but it probably goes like this:

1)Curbishley
2)Sherwood
3)McCarthy
4)McLeish


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

McCarthy would be a good choice, Curbs gets linked with everyone but never ends up taking a job.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i hear :arry might be interested

triffic


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

"I'm not in the business of talking about managerial vacancies. But it's a great job and I'd love to take it"


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

fuuuuuu

Mandzukic is the definite GOAT.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

5/5 so far in the league and it's also nice to see Dortmund not winning.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

haribo said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19714258
> 
> :mark:





> When asked if Kean would be in charge in the long term, global advisor Shebby Singh told BBC Sport: "No comment."


:lmao

You really want McCarthy or McLeish Nige? :kean is superior to both imo. I agree with Redead, 'arry would be a good choice if you can get him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

harry would be perfect for a lower side if you ask me

nobody knows how to get the most bang for your buck quite like him


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Apart from Abramovich :torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

every single dime abramovich has spent has been well spent

even all that money we paid avb to leave porto and work for us

now hes a double agent, working in other clubs in london to destroy them from within


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hollywood Hams said:


> :lmao
> 
> You really want McCarthy or McLeish Nige? :kean is superior to both imo. I agree with Redead, 'arry would be a good choice if you can get him.


Damn right I would but I was asked about 'realistically' who I'd want. There's no way Harry'd be tempted to come to Ewood and work for the pillocks we've got running the asylum. As for :kean, he's fucking useless. I'd have Terry Connor over him.

I'd love to think we could persuade Holloway to leave Blackpool but I don't believe for a minute he'd come, even if we could get permission to talk to him, which I don't think we would.

Karl Robinson at MK Dons wouldn't be a bad fit either. He's done okay with the MK Dons and he's got a good rep from his short stint with us under Ince.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Damn right I would but I was asked about 'realistically' who I'd want. There's no way Harry'd be tempted to come to Ewood and work for the pillocks we've got running the asylum. As for :kean, he's fucking useless. I'd have Terry Connor over him.
> 
> I'd love to think we could persuade Holloway to leave Blackpool but I don't believe for a minute he'd come, even if we could get permission to talk to him, which I don't think we would.
> 
> Karl Robinson at MK Dons wouldn't be a bad fit either. He's done okay with the MK Dons and he's got a good rep from his short stint with us under Ince.


You sure you wanna go back to MK Dons?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i say let nige manage the club

nobody seems to give a damn more than him and the other fans

unbelievable passion from those guys

meanwhile today when i saw wolve's away crowd of 3 guys, i died a little on the inside

but then i remembered the score :terry

also, we need dimatteo, luiz, oscar and cahill smilies, stat


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Erm holy shit?

Lower league in Brazil a teams one nil up and it's coming to the end of the game, player of the opposite team get's into the box so the physio decides to run on and boot it out. Happens at 18 seconds in the video, finished one nil as well


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Erm holy shit?
> 
> Lower league in Brazil a teams one nil up and it's coming to the end of the game, player of the opposite team get's into the box so the physio decides to run on and boot it out. Happens at 18 seconds in the video, finished one nil as well


The only thing the Referee can do about it is stop the game, the Physio is the only person in the stadium that cannot be sent to the stand/car park/dressing room, so he could of done it as much as he liked and the Referee is pretty much powerless for the duration of the match

Stuff like that makes a good argument for some some of "Penalty Goal" system in Football


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> You sure you wanna go back to MK Dons?


Third time lucky right after Ince & 'League One' Andrews.



Redead said:


> i say let nige manage the club
> 
> nobody seems to give a damn more than him and the other fans
> 
> unbelievable passion from those guys


Yet we're seen by most as disgraceful. The protests weren't ideal and chanting at the ground during matches, but they don't get that the owners don't listen or have a clue. Even in October we knew we were going to get relegated if Kean stayed in charge. It was inevitable with the way we were playing and how the club was being run. When those other fans & critics call our fans a disgrace it really winds me up because all we were trying to do was point out what was happening and to try and change it.

Commercial sponsors tried to arrange meetings with the officials at the club to discuss their concerns but no one at the club knew who would deal with these things. The way the club's bing run is a joke. You can't run it from another country, and they keep hiring & firing people at the club. There was a story last week about how a potential new sponsor walked out after a two hour meeting because they didn't have a clue who'd they be working with.

I suppose we're supposed to stand back and let the Venky's idiots run our club into the ground and we're the ones in the wrong for trying to point out what is & has gone wrong.


----------



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

Bolton fan here , any Palace fans here going to the Reebok on Saturday?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's a great moment




#RESPECT


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

leeds seem to have new bahraini owners


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bahrain? theres barely any money there, even with rampant corruption

its just hookers, booze, poor people and one F1 track


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds like Leeds , just replace the f1 track with Elland Road.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Now, I love Zidane .. but this is just .. extreme?












> Zinedine Zidane headbutt statue unveiled in French capital
> 
> A five-metre high statue of Zinedine Zidane's famous headbutt on Marco Materazzi has been unveiled in Paris.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Materazzi is gonna fall on that kid.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

> Steve Kean 'forced to resign' as Blackburn Rovers manager
> 
> Steve Kean says he has been "forced to resign" as manager of Championship side Blackburn Rovers.
> 
> ...


Needless to say I cried a little when I first read the news.

But back to reality, I can only see another Rookie taking over Kean's job, No sane experianced manager in the world is going to want to work with the Venky's


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao took long enough. Guess nige is out somewhere partying his ass off


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kean obviously sees Mourinho leaving Madrid soon and is ready to pounce on any potential opening.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

terrible behavior from blackburn fan, bullying such a young and talented manager like Steve out of the club when they are third in the league :kean


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Poor Steve. One of life's good guys. I'll always remember him as the brave soldier who fought hard despite some horrible protests from balding, fat cunts with bulldog tattoos.

With that said, i hope he doesn't have his eyes on the Scotland job(Levein's on his last legs) that would be a match made in footballing hell.:kean


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

SJFC said:


> Poor Steve. One of life's good guys. I'll always remember him as the brave soldier who fought hard despite some horrible protests from balding, fat cunts with bulldog tattoos.
> 
> With that said, i hope he doesn't have his eyes on the Scotland job(Levein's on his last legs) that would be a match made in footballing hell.:kean


At least with Kean his Team Selection would make more sense if he took over Scotland, heck I don't even think Kean would be stupid enough to play a 4-6-0 formation against a shit Czech Republic team


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Finally. Now we can get rid of RDM and appoint a real manager.

KEAN FOR CHELSEA :kean


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Very brave of Steve to last it out as long as he did. Well done. I eagerly anticipate his punditry on ITV.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fuck off Kean you deluded, ass kissing, useless, two faced, manipulative son of a bitch.

You with Venky's dragged our club from mid-table to the Championship in 18 months, nearly did it in 6 but we dodged it despite your useless efforts. So much for the Champions League statements and how we wouldn't get relegated, using the media to blame the fans for our clearly warranted opinion of you as a 'manager' and I use that word loosely as you'd never have been the manager had your agent dealt with Venky's takeover, not to mention how you stabbed Big Sam in the back to get his job, hence the legal reasons he's not been able to discuss his departure to this day. I just hope you get fucked in court for the stupid comments you made on that video when you promised the Carling Cup and a top 10 finish as well as calling Sam a fucking crook.

It's about time. Enjoy your early retirement.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Valdes; Alves, Song, Mascherano, Alba; Busquets, Xavi, Fabregas; Pedro, Messi, Sanchez

But what is defence?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wheres pique

ploughing shakira?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Injured. Same with Puyi.

Young Bartra is the only real CB we have that's fit but Tito wont play the kid for some reason. Song really is terrifying at CB, my heart sinks everytime I see him play there. Sevilla is also the hardest game yet so far this season, they have been really really good.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Should be a really intresting game this, this will be a big result if Barcelona come away with all 3 points

Also after seeing the 4'th official for this game makes me realise I'm refereeing in the wrong country, the only female ref's I've seen over here look like lesbians (apart from Sian Massey of course)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuck I hate our defence so much.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

United fans can't complain about their defence because it's still 1000x times better than the shit I'm watching.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

More dreadful defending from Barca, what was Song doing?

How long till Puyol and Pique are back?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm going to fucking MURDER someone if the next transfer window purchase isn't a CB. 

FUCK.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Classical 'Gas. Sweet finish. Sweet like chocolate.

More than enough time for Barca to win this now, which they will.

So, so poor from Alves for the first goal. :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

100% record going.

Meanwhile Bayern kept theirs and Mandzukic is still scoring when he damn pleases.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CESC!!!!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

"our current CB options are a 50 year old guy whos falling apart and a giant whos inconsistent, therefore, we need another defensive midfielder"

Barca logic


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

EGame said:


> I'm going to fucking MURDER someone if the next transfer window purchase isn't a CB.
> 
> FUCK.


You know who you need? Romeu. :vince


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yes you can have romeu. for 20 million pounds. id ask for more but im not sure what we really need from barca tbh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I want Vidal. Vidal and Ramires in central midfield :wilkins


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Sevilla down to 10 men because Cesc walked into a Sevilla player


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This UEFALONA shit has gone too far. This is shameless stuff.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> I want Vidal. Vidal and Ramires in central midfield :wilkins


Remember when you could've had Essien, Lampard (when they were good) and Yaya?	:nando


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i still have dreams over when we had makelele

but alas, thats all they are......dreams

felliani and ramires would make a fine midfield paring :wilkins


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Stop fucking complaining about your fucking midfield.

Swap Ramires for Carrick, then you can bitch.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

our midfield options are mikel, a kid whos played 2 games and a CAM whos older than the old manager

oh, and a sprinter who isnt quite sure what position he plays


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

haribo said:


> Remember when you could've had Essien, Lampard (when they were good) and Yaya?	:nando


I was pissed that we never went after him. But I think he had already decided he was going to City. Aguero and Silva hurt so much more because they wanted to join us in 2010 enaldo



Redead said:


> i still have dreams over when we had makelele
> 
> but alas, thats all they are......dreams
> 
> felliani and ramires would make a fine midfield paring :wilkins


I miss COKE CAN CLAUDE :jose

Ramires and Fellaini would be class.



Irish Jet said:


> Stop fucking complaining about your fucking midfield.
> 
> Swap Ramires for Carrick, then you can bitch.


How about we swap Scholes for Lampard?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sevilla have been so so so good. Credit to them. 

But fuck I hate tis defence. I'm so angry.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO we have definitely bought UEFA.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sevilla showed heart but the ref stepped up when it mattered.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOATS GOTTA GOAT LIKE GOATS CAN ONLY GOATTT

YEEEEEEEEAAAAAHHHHH BITTTTTTTCCCCHHHHH


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Sevilla have been mugged


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

2-2 or 2-3?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So

Fucking

Corrupt


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> 2-2 or 2-3?


2-3 Barca, Villa with the goal in the 93'rd minute


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Never in doubt.

Hilarious decision to send off Medel, but Sevilla did get away with close to a quintillion niggly fouls and a blatant pull on Messi first half.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hmm... I played Arsenal vs Chelsea on FIFA 13 and won 2-1 with Mata scoring the winner. I played Sevilla vs Barcelona and won 3-2 after coming back from 2 goals down. Messi scored the winner though. Villa scored the equaliser.

Now I'm not saying that my results come true, but they did kinda come true...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

IncapableNinja said:


> Never in doubt.
> 
> Hilarious decision to send off Medel, but Sevilla did get away with close to a quintillion niggly fouls and a blatant pull on Messi first half.


I'm not going to say that it was right to send him off, but what he did was stupid. Cesc obviously exaggerated it though. 

Get in. That was a fucking game (and a dirty win admittedly). Sevilla got screwed hard and I feel bad for them but I'm taking the 3 points and ain't looking back.

Saying it right now: We are going to get destroyed if that defensive line-up is played against Madrid. I don't care if we call-up the youth team center backs for the Clasico, anything would be better. Jesus.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what fabregas did was really shit

pretty sure if i poke him, it would be fingerpoke of doom style


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:kenny

I wasn't carried away when Sevilla were 2 goals up because you can't beat Barca until the final whistle is blown. They didn't deserve to lose, although that's what is said to each every team that played really good against Barca. Nonetheless, I think the red card signalled the downfall of their play right up to the end. I'd put blame on sloppy defending too. Madrid fans must surely be choked right now. They have to wait at least another week to hope Barca drop points.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> :kenny
> 
> I wasn't carried away when Sevilla were 2 goals up because you can't beat Barca until the final whistle is blown. They didn't deserve to lose, although that's what is said to each every team that played really good against Barca. Nonetheless, I think the red card signalled the downfall of their play right up to the end. I'd put blame on sloppy defending too. Madrid fans must surely be choked right now. They have to wait at least another week to hope Barca drop points.


I'm just going to assume Madrid will win tomorrow. 

I'm also going to assume they will get all 3 points at the Clasico next week because Song and Masch against world class forwards is going to be a bloodbath. 

We will still have a 5 point cushion though, which is still a really good advantage to have.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I still think Barca have the la liga in the bag.

Mou is gonna put all attention on the champions league from what i can tell


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*The liga is over anyway, hope we focus on the CL and cup.*_


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame strange enough, I've the same feeling. I know it's going to take place at the Camp Nou, but I still see Madrid getting something from the game thus ending Barca's 100% start to the season. Already anticipating the clash.

I must say the slick passing between defenders was perfectly excuted by Barca today. Splitted up the defence on numerous ocassions. Messi's the GOAT at it. That guy is genius. I don't know but I think Vilanova is doing brilliantly so far. To win from the jaws of defeat is the benchmark of champions.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Juventus GOATING it in the Serie A.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

napoli matching them rather well though

seems attack is the name of the game now


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Juventus, a serious contendor for CL, imo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

we'll see

the competition in the champions league is radically different than the italian ones. for starters, champions league sides know how to attack competently


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Abk™;12076105 said:


> EGame strange enough, I've the same feeling. I know it's going to take place at the Camp Nou, but I still see Madrid getting something from the game thus ending Barca's 100% start to the season. Already anticipating the clash.
> 
> I must say the slick passing between defenders was perfectly excuted by Barca today. Splitted up the defence on numerous ocassions. Messi's the GOAT at it. That guy is genius. I don't know but I think Vilanova is doing brilliantly so far. To win from the jaws of defeat is the benchmark of champions.


I love Pep, I really do...but Tito is doing what Pep tried to do last year right. 

Pep tried to execute a 3-4-3 formation right off the start of last season and it literally killed us because the system just didn't work. Tito has managed to start off a game 4-3-3 and then transcend the team into a bus breaker formation depending on what is needed in the game, and that's how we managed that comeback win. 

We started 4-3-3 and then switched to a 2-3-5 formation and killed Sevilla's defence. We did the same against Spartak too. If our defence wasn't* SUCH UTTER SHIT * right now we might not have been down in those games, but fuck Tito comes up with these genius tactics and substitutions and pulls off these great comebacks. 

Bottom line right now is we need a defence, I literally want us to spend every penny available on defenders next transfer window. Fuck improving anything else, we are literally in desperation mode.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Vidal GOATING against Roma.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

some comeback by Barca but the red card was harsh on Medel


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Vidal is brilliant. 

I love David Villa.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what did the juve/roma score end up being? i went to sleep with juve 3 up after 20 or so mins


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

4-1.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bayern are running away with it already.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

By the way things are going it looks like Mandzukic will be benching Gomez on his return.

He's just so damn good.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vidal GOATING again. What a midfielder. Fuck me Fergie, sign him up!

Vidal? Nah, just play Scholesy for another year and hope Anderson and Fletcher become GOATS for another year :fergie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you couldnt afford vidal

following tancredi palmeri on twitter, apparently there's been two immense volleys from stevanovic and miccoli. miccoli's from 50 yards in the midfield to complete his hat trick.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> *Ronaldo 'wants £400k a week*'
> 
> Real Madrid's Cristiano Ronaldo wants to become the first footballer to earn £400,000 a week, according to an ESPN source.


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...o-'wants-L400k-a-week-at-real-madrid'?cc=5739

:wilkins


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

meant for la liga thread


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's not about the money though


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pricks gonna prick. Lmao if it's true, POS.

Apparently Puyi and Iniesta will be fit for the Clasico next week.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



EGame said:


> meant for la liga thread


Ha. I was just moving that post over to this thread, as I realised you meant it for here. I was too slow I guess.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

thiago out for 8 weeks with ruptured knee ligaments


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I have no words.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Miccoli was always a boss.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Does the commentator go Iron Sheik and shout 'facking incredible?'


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

brilliant pass from modric there


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

just turned on the game 

LOL Deportivo 

turned game off


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

penaldo dat hat trick hero


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great little piece to get Rovers' fans points across to the clueless idiots in the media and fans who don't have a clue what's gone on at Ewood and slag off our fans.

http://www.thewildblackburnrover.com/2012/10/what-you-saw-what-we-saw.html



> *What you saw, what we saw...*
> 
> This is for certain members of the Soccer Saturday panel and for that matter anyone else who has verbally bashed the fans of Blackburn Rovers during the reign of Steve Kean which thankfully ended last Friday night...
> 
> ...


Ordered my tickets for Wolves on Saturday. Will be good to be back.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That's pretty great actually.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

What a fucking goal.

:wilkins


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The shite really are shite.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Can't wait for Sunday, come on Madrid 8*D*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

STARSTRUCK


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Who is that?

Edit: Lol, Messi does have a man crush on Aimar. It's quite hilarious.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pablo aimar


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, Aimar is a bit of a legend.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Conte's ban reduced by 6 months

That's great news for Juventus, the assistant coach wasn't doing a bad job at all though.

Wasn't expecting the ban to be reduced but good for him I guess.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Blackburn sicken me with their treatment of someone so young and so talented. May you rot in the football league as punishment for the injustices. For shame.

Around 40 mins before DEL PIERO gets to show his stuff down under in the A League. Huge weight of expectation on his shoulders.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So while Celtic are winning matches in Moscow, Rangers are losing games in Stirling :lmao

Best part is the Stirling manager wasn't even at the match because he was attending a wedding


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> So while Celtic are winning matches in Moscow, Rangers are losing games in Stirling :lmao
> 
> Best part is the Stirling manager wasn't even at the match because he was attending a wedding



Good result for you on Wednesday, well done, sincerely. But it's not all bad, while you were playing at home in the Scottish Cup, in front of around 30,000 people, we were playing at home against 'the worst team in Scotland', Montrose, in front of around 45,000 people.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

AJBurnett said:


> Good result for you on Wednesday, well done, sincerely. But it's not all bad, while you were playing at home in the Scottish Cup, in front of around 30,000 people, we were playing at home against 'the worst team in Scotland', Montrose, in front of around 45,000 people.


You've killed my buzz just a little bit 

So why is it that Rangers are struggling away from home, is it because the lower league pitches aren't what the players are used to or is it just poor management from Ally and Co?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Not feeling positive about this at all. Tomorrow is going to be a bad day.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Puyol being this BRAVE leads me to believe he was once on the books at Aston Villa.

Being serious though, you can see he's the Barcelona equivalent to a Neville/Keane at United and Gerrard at Liverpool. Lives and dies by his team and is someone you can trust as being committed to their team rather than an impending departure.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> You've killed my buzz just a little bit
> 
> So why is it that Rangers are struggling away from home, is it because the lower league pitches aren't what the players are used to or is it just poor management from Ally and Co?


Haha, I don't really dwell to much on things when people say stuff about players/clubs not doing well away or at home, because every situation is different. Although I do think we have a good standard of squad. Signing David Templeton, Dean Shiels, Kevin Kyle and Ian Black would be good even if we were still in the SPL, we even have Sandaza, Cribari, and a few other foreign players all brought in since being demoted.

That is probably the biggest factor though, I think in general the standard of the lowest Scottish divisions has been under-estimated and the new squad signings, foreign players and youngsters who (some) have become regular starters, all mixing is the main reason for the away results.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Segunda Caida said:


> Puyol being this BRAVE leads me to believe he was once on the books at Aston Villa.
> 
> Being serious though, you can see he's the Barcelona equivalent to a Neville/Keane at United and Gerrard at Liverpool. Lives and dies by his team and is someone you can trust as being committed to their team rather than an impending departure.


My favorite player.  He is such an inspiration to me in life. Sometimes I will watch Puyol videos on youtube before the gym or running just to get pumped up. 

PIQUE trained with the group today! Amazing news, sadly I think it might too risky to give him a full game against Madrid.  Even 45 minutes of Pique at CB would be a huge boost though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

EGame said:


> Not feeling positive about this at all. Tomorrow is going to be a bad day.


at a fucking legend


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

maybe if puyol keeps working, he can be like the john terry of barca one day

maybe


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hard to predict who will win el Clasico, both teams are in great form atm.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Marseille VS PSG tonight! tunga2 I am not really interested in football anymore, but this one can't miss! PSG!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Utd/Newcastle, El Classico and Marseille/PSG all tonight :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

also Milan vs Inter

FORZA DERBIES


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is there any way to see El Clasico online?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

DEL FLOPIO. Lol @ the a-league.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

If only Sydney had gone for KALOUDA instead, rit? :troll

Also forgot about the FORZA DERBY. Would mark for THE PAZ to bury his former team.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Went to Phoenix vs. Sydney FC yesterday. Del Piero was almost non-existent which was disappointing, still a good win for the nix though


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

My friend was also there for tat gae, he said the same thing lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Real Madrid has just landed in Barcelona.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Better than Messi 





























at modelling





Redead said:


> FORZA DERBIES


All 1 of them? :lol


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He's such a clown.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nah. He's just indredibly marketable.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wouldnt bet against him being the most popular player in the world in 5 years. will market anything and everything, and is, as joel said (if he meant incredibly), infinitely marketable. barca's marketing machine will latch onto him too.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Marketable or not, I don't give much of a care, he looks an idiot.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

balague saying adriano/masch is possibly the cb pairing for tonight


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I think I'm going to be sick...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Barca



> Valdés, Alves, Mascherano, Adriano, Jordi Alba, Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta, Cesc; Pedro, Messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh my god.

I'm actually speechless.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

All hail our new 0-10-0 formation overlords.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Casillas; Arbeloa, Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo; Khedira, Alonso; Ozil, Cristiano Ronaldo, Di Maria, Benzema

this could be a fisting


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Either we will pull off THE miracle of all miracles, or this will be a beating I will never forget. 

In TITO we trust.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hardly a miracle, you're at home, should dominate possession, and will be favourites. Ronaldo against that back four will be interesting though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

T-C said:


> Hardly a miracle, you're at home, should dominate possession, and will be favourites. Ronaldo against that back four will be interesting though.


3 wingbacks and a defensive midfielder at the backline. 

There is definitely a reason to doubt.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Doubt - yes.
Miracle - no.
Miracle of all miracles - mental.

Plus Mascherano is a centre back now. When was the last time he played in midfield for Barca?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

T-C said:


> Doubt - yes.
> Miracle - no.
> Miracle of all miracles - mental.
> 
> Plus Mascherano is a centre back now. When was the last time he played in midfield for Barca?


Masch was wonderful last season but this season he has been full of errors. 

I think the formation is going to be more of Busi playing as a 3rd CB and have Cesc Xavi and Iniesta in the middle with Pedro and Messi upfront. If we were playing 2 strikers I would have gone for Villa but Pedro has been in really good form so I hope it works out.

5-3-2 formation

Really gonna need some faith for this one. I do expect Madrid to score first.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Will be very interesting. Hope Barca batter them, think a draw.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Madrid need to win to keep la liga interesting, cant see them coming back from 11 points behind


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Really looking forward to this game. Bareclona may struggle with the back four but you never know... miracles do happen.

Going to miss Puyol a lot though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Is the trophy going to be presented tonight when barca win?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

C'mon, Ozil.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Is the trophy going to be presented tonight when barca win?


Yes. Yes it will enaldo :jose ique2


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Madrid to smash that back four today. Looking forward to this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

And here we go


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ref will win this one.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

1-0 Madrid.

Ronaldo with the goal from some nice build-up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

enaldo


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

enaldo


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RONALDOOOO!

Who else?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

enaldo

Great finish. Guy is zoned in right now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

'Doesn't do it in the big games' nets in another big game. 6 in a row vs Barcelona.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cristiano continues to show why he's the best!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

That boy Ronaldo, bread and butter.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Knew it. 

I swear it's like Valdez can't save anything from Ronaldo.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Anybody else got the nutjob geordie commentating on theirs ?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OMG. Benzema just blew it.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Madrid should be up 2-0 now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Whichever striker Madrid picks in this game, they always have a fucking mare.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Woah, if this keeps up Barça might get destroyed. Damn Puyol is a key player in this team.


On a second note, if Ronaldo doesn't win Baloon D'or this year I'll lose the little if any credibility I have for FIFA/UEFA.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Whichever striker Madrid picks in this game, they always have a fucking mare.


Ronaldo more than makes up for it. What a player.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

This should be interesting now. Young right back vs Ronaldo.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE GOOOOOOAAAAAAAT


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GOATS GOTTA GOAT :messi


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, fuck.

Here we go with this duel again. :lol


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Messi Messi Messi Messi Messi MESSSSIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Luckiest fucking player. Every time this season.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Horrible defending there.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Haha Pepe, what a dick.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

:lmao Pepe.

Couldn't happen to a more deserving cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the 'miracles of all miracles' is back on EGame :messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Pepe.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Woah, if this keeps up Barça might get destroyed. Damn Puyol is a key player in this team.
> 
> 
> On a second note, if Ronaldo doesn't win Baloon D'or this year I'll lose the little if any credibility I have for FIFA/UEFA.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Luckiest fucking player. Every time this season.


Not luck. Just too good.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Pepe with DAT DREADFUL DEFENDING.

Messi with the poachers goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

united_07 said:


> the 'miracles of all miracles' is back on EGame :messi


Pepe assisting the goal. 

Told ya man. Miracles gonna miracle.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fabregas has been shite.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Stupid card for Pedro.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

T-C said:


> Fabregas has been shite.


he's playing?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Is there anything better in the world of sport than a Classico? I don't think so.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ozil will be coming off and Modric on in the second half.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> he's playing?


:lol

I didn't even notice he's on the pitch.


Pretty even game so far I would say. Clearly Barca aren't dominating possession like they used to under Pep. 

Think a draw is a huge possilibility considering the nature of play from the first half but that's bound to change. Will be interesting to see who comes out on top between Ronaldo and Messi.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ozil has just been dreadful when I've seen him this season.

Been a scrappy enough game. Ronaldo been isolated since his goal, which was very well taken. Madrid have really struggled, think di Maria has done well. Ozil and Alonso have been very poor. Benzema gonna Benz. Good in midweek, shite today.

Barca have been controlled but not doing much. Messi's general play has been poor. Iniesta and Fabregas have been quiet.

Busquets has been excellent. MOTM thus far.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

EDIT: Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

EGame said:


> Ozil will be coming off and Modric on in the second half.


Thanks for the info 

Really want to see what Modric will bring along in El Classico.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Ozil has just been dreadful when I've seen him this season.
> 
> Been a scrappy enough game. Ronaldo been isolated since his goal, which was very well taken. Madrid have really struggled, think di Maria has done well. Ozil and Alonso have been very poor. Benzema gonna Benz. Good in midweek, shite today.
> 
> ...


100% agree about Busi, glad to see someone else recognizing it.

Can't expect Iniesta be 100%, he's still not fit. Should of had Villa Messi and Pedro up front without Cesc playing.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Enjoying the match so far. Hopefully Ray Hudson gets shot at half time to make for an even better second half.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Apparently Alves was taken off for tactical reasons...

This will definitely cause some controversy. Alves has been terrible recently.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What a run from Messi, that was absolute class.

I feel special to live in the era of the two of the best players ever in the history of football. These two maybe even share the #2 spot in the all-time list.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

What a goal by Messi. Lovely freekick.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

GOAT HAS STRIKED!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Unebelievable. Amazing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi:messi

THA GOA FUCKING T :bryan


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOATS GONNA GOAT LIKE GOATS CAN ONLY GOAT GOAT GOAT GOAT GOOOOOOOAAAAAATTTTTTTT


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

GOLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Special..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Absolute beautiful goal from Messi, hopefully Madrid answers back.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Greatest player ever.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a game


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Ronaldo V Messi at its best


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

enaldo


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Team Ronaldo equalises against Team Messi.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is crazy. :lmao.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

THESE 2 GUYS, THESE 2 FUCKING GUYS!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

What a game


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

im starting to think this messi lad is pretty good


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

RONAAAAALDOOO. If he wasn't such a cunt, he would be my favorite player.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

DubC said:


> Absolute beautiful goal from Messi, hopefully Madrid answers back.


enaldo has replied back.

Surely one of them will score a hat trick before the end of this game.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So guys whose getting the hat trick?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

David Villa to come on to score the winner. 

I'm dreaming.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Redead said:


> im starting to think this messi lad is pretty good


I'm waiting for him to perform on the big stage of a cold, wet Wednesday night against Stoke at the Britania before I think he's even remotely average.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Just hurry up and rename it Ronaldo vs Messi. Epic gif Haribo.


Inter currently leading Milan. FORZA serie A this season for me again and along with the Bundesliga my 2 foreign leagues to watch and keep track of.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I smell GOATING.

EDIT: It wasn't meant to be. The FK went well over the bar.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't worry referee, only 98,000 in attendance and millions around the world just saw you fall on your arse.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Messi will score the winner. Inevitable.

I love how they Sky were effective turning into the Messi is better than Ronaldo Show, presented by Gerry Armstrong just before Ronaldo scored. Then they went silent. :lmao


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> Don't worry referee, only 98,000 in attendance and millions around the world just saw you fall on your arse.


I think the Referee will comfort in knowing that Busquets does the exact same thing every other weekend


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Kaka, the most irrelevant after-Baloon D'or win player in history :no:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll take the fucking draw.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

sanchez, he offsides when he wants


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

God Alexis sucks so much.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Ibrahimovic probably heard about Messi and Ronaldo. Because he just scored 1-1 and 2-1 within two minutes.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The fuck Higuain? :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

How the fuck is Essien in this game?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUFUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKKKKK


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Superb gameplay there, would have been a beautiful goal.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Kaka, the most irrelevant after-Baloon D'or win player in history :no:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Messi 2, Ronaldo 2, Gignac 2, Ibrahimovic 2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN PEDRO MY BOY. 

Still undefeated, still 8 point lead, outplayed Madrid that second half without any defenders. 

Very happy with the result.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Brilliant game , will we ever see another generation of El Clasico teams as good as these two?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


>



:lmao Haha, you got me there. Totally forgot about him.

--

Great game. Ronaldo & Messi proving again they really are the best in the world.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Great game off Ronaldo V Messi I gotta say


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

So El Clasico couldn't decide who would win the ballon d Or? hmm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If only Andres played the first half like he did the second....

Next time, we will have a defence against Madrid.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Iniesta gets hurt,Madrid puts ball out out of respect...Barca plays and doesn't give the ball back lol 

Anyways,Barca was a little lucky not to go down 2/3-0 in the first half but great game overall


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Enjoyable match. Glad we didn't lose since Barcelona became a lot better in the second half. Take out Messi & Ronaldo and the match would've been the same, just goalless! 

Messi's goals: Luck (1st) and pure skill (2nd)
Ronaldo's goals: Finishing abilities (both)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> What a run from Messi, that was absolute class.
> 
> *I feel special to live in the era of the two of the best players ever in the history of football.* These two maybe even share the #2 spot in the all-time list.


Maradona retired a while back.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Enjoyable match. Glad we didn't lose since Barcelona became a lot better in the second half. Take out Messi & Ronaldo and the match would've been the same, just goalless!
> 
> *Messi's goals: Luck (1st)* and pure skill (2nd)
> Ronaldo's goals: Finishing abilities (both)



I call being in the right place at the right time skill. Anticipated PEPE's jump and the movement following the attempted headering clearance. His finsih when he got to the ball was quality too. Where was the luck? maybe Barca got luckly with the failed header but nothing Messi did was lucky.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Great match! barca got lucky in the first goal, real madrid shoul've won this match. 

Anyway, good game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Great game, Messi GOATing it against Madrid, how many goals has he scored against them now?

Madrid was unlucky in some chances but then again, so was Barcelona.

Barcelona would be more happy since they're still top of the table.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Cristiano the GOAT, only player from either side EVER to score in 6 successive Clasicos. :cool2


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

AC Milan are shite


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

‎Cristiano Ronaldo suffered a sprained left shoulder. He will undergo more tests with doctors over the next few hours.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Great game, Benzema could finished the game, sad that we couldn't win but a draw isn't bad anyway.

Cristiano deliveers again and shows why he is the best in the world, hope he is ok with his shoulder proplem.*_


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> ‎Cristiano Ronaldo suffered a sprained left shoulder. He will undergo more tests with doctors over the next few hours.


scores the equaliser despite suffering an injury, so BRAVE :terry1

wouldnt be surprised if villa come in for him in january


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yet people still make fun of him enaldo


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Medo said:


> _*
> Cristiano deliveers again and shows why he is the best in the world*_


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

So this match won't decide who will win the Ballon D'or. 

Ronaldo has scored 7 goals in the last 6 matches against Barcelona. That's a fantastic record.

Milan lost to Inter, this is their fourth loss of the season.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Great game, Messi GOATing it against Madrid, how many goals has he scored against them now?
> 
> Madrid was unlucky in some chances but then again, so was Barcelona.
> 
> Barcelona would be more happy since they're still top of the table.


17.

The no. of goals Messi had scored so far in El Clasicos. Just a single goal short of Di Stefano to become the highest scoring player ever between the two sides.

AC MiLOL losing them games. WOATING at its peak. 

Just a question I'd like to hear feedback on, what was the reaction on here when Messi was awarded the ballon d'Or when in truth Sneijder deserved it?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Messi vs Ronaldo in the el- clasico 

Goals 2-2
Total Shots 4-4
Successful Dribbles 4-0
Pass Accuracy 93%-68%
Touches 69-33

This was from a site


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Roanldo had 0 successful dribbles? At least 4 times he played it past the defender and got fouled.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think it's only classified as a successful dribble if there's a goal/chance created. not sure though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea that's what counts as a successful dribble.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like the ballon d'or will be a tie this year. :

Valdes is literally terrified of Ronaldo, that first goal should have been an incredibly easy save. I would actually consider using THE GOAT PINTO in the next game against Madrid because Valdes has gifted so many fucking goals in the recent Clasicos. He's terrified of the match. I also think Montoya should start ahead of Alves now, the kid is such a terrific prospect, Dani no longer seems to care.

Also lol @ Milan. Bojan gonna Bojan.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

How is Bojan even a footballer.

Gets put through on goal. Falls over.

At least Pato is capable of GOATness before he dies every year.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

JUVENTUS.

Marchisio saving us today.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Schalke in 3rd, PSG 2nd, and Fiorentina having a good start to the season. JOY~!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Haters gonna hate*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

> Gary Lineker has been forced to apologise after accidentally ridiculing two Muslim footballers during a match commentary on TV.
> 
> When the players celebrated a goal by dropping to their knees and bowing their heads in the Islamic prayer position, Lineker said it looked as though they ‘ate grass’.
> 
> ...


:lol




Abk™ said:


> WOATING at its peak.





EGame said:


> THE GOAT PINTO





Irish Jet said:


> At least Pato is capable of GOATness before he dies every year.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gary been a tit? no suprise there then.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> *How is Bojan even a footballer.
> 
> Gets put through on goal. Falls over.*
> 
> At least Pato is capable of GOATness before he dies every year.


Sounds a bit like welbeck at times :fergie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Gary is the GOAT. Absolute legend.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The grass does seem very short.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bojan is a pretty good playmaker

but hes no striker

Milan basically turned into liverpool. They need a finisher


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> 17.
> 
> The no. of goals Messi had scored so far in El Clasicos. Just a single goal short of Di Stefano to become the highest scoring player ever between the two sides.
> 
> ...


Ya but Messi also has played plenty more El Clasico's than Ronaldo 

And the Balon D'Or will always goto Messi regardless of what Ronaldo does on the field .

Anyways check out Maxi Pereira's goal vs Beira Mar on Saturday just beautiful 





Ronaldinho scored some brilliant goals this weekend too with a Hatrick vs Figueirense , his free kick goal was hilarious


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

That free kick is so ridiculous. Would've looked such a dick is someone had just stuck a foot out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

isco has a 17 mil buyout clause

come in jan plz


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldinho loves trying to be Tom Cleverley. Even if he started it.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Forgot to post this.Jackson Martinez goal in the Portuguese classico . Unbelievable


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I see these goals and raise you this


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> I see these goals and raise you this


Same thing happened in Portugal 2 years ago by 2 different players in back to back weeks lol,one was Guarin and I think the other was Andre Leao can't remember . Nice goal but I blame the ball, they're far too light . Anyone can be made to look like a superstar


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cast off for Puyol


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Do you think Zlatan is still bitter?



> "Balotelli to Real Madrid? I doubt it. Barcelona would be more likely; a mediocre player for a mediocre team"


:ibra


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I fucking love Zlatan.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Cast off for Puyol


Can't wait until he comes back, we really need to go easy on him though and play him only when necessary. 



haribo said:


> Do you think Zlatan is still bitter?
> 
> 
> 
> :ibra


This is fake.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

heskey and del piero both score their first a-league goals in the same game, ended 3-2 to the jets. del piero's was a lovely 30 yard free kick, that was obviously going in as soon as he got the foul. didn't see heskey's though.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

His patented :cole3 falling over whilst shooting thing. :hesk2 Not making that up either, this was the last goal he scored before the above:






:hesk2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Respect.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ronaldinho in his prime is one of the best players ever.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Samoon said:


> Ronaldinho in his prime is one of the best players ever.


He really isn't though, probably the most overrated player of all time, i cringe every time i read youtube comments saying shit like "Messi + Ronaldo + Pele + Maradona﻿ = Ronaldinho"


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The fuck outta here with that shit, he was absolutely unstoppable for 03-05 and early 06, did things with the ball the likes of Pele/Maradona/Ronaldo/Messi wish they could do, so creative and skillful, won pretty much everything at club level.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah. I think it's fair to say that Ronaldinho ushered in a new era in football. He didn't last at the top for too long, but he was Godly before the World Cup 2006.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i havent kept up with this de rossi business as much as i would've liked to.

from what i've seen it seems that he's had a massive sook at the new manager (zedan?) cos he got dropped for one game (which roma still won). apparently loves luis enrique, who basically let him do what he wanted. now that he's basically got a tougher manager in zedan he seems to not like it. been dropped once, looks like he'll be left out again, cry cry cry.

although that's probably not the story, that's just what it seems like from the bits and pieces i've seen. surely roma would sack zedan/directors would get involved before de rossi was allowed to be unhappy?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

alfonsaaberg said:


> He really isn't though, probably the most overrated player of all time, i cringe every time i read youtube comments saying shit like "Messi + Ronaldo + Pele + Maradona﻿ = Ronaldinho"


From his PSG days through to early Barca years he was definitely in for GOAT contendership; but then fell away with the emergence of a young Messi. 

IMO, he is the greatest technician of all time, ahead of than Zidane, Litmanen, Bergkamp and Ali Dia. 

THAT goal against Chelsea and THAT goal against Villareal rank alongside the all time great strikes.

Overrated? Please. :bosh


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I was well annoyed when Kenyon fucked up and Ronaldinho went to Barca, remember the news saying ronaldinho was shown around the training ground and was very close to signing, then the next minute he was at Barca enaldo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> I was well annoyed when Kenyon fucked up and Ronaldinho went to Barca, remember the news saying ronaldinho was shown around the training ground and was very close to signing, then the next minute he was at Barca enaldo


Kenyon realised he was soon going to go to Chelsea, so purposely messed it up :terry






What a player. Screw any of you who criticise the defending. Just appreciate the GOAT in all his glory.

One of the YouTube comments:



> pathetic defending. see if he could do that on a rainy Wednesday at Britannia stadium..﻿


We need some Stoke smilies. Pulis, Shawcross and Huth to be precise.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

but the defending was horrendous :lol

his control in tight situations is, dare i say it, messi-esque


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that was great control but he better not pull this shit in chelsea

we dont need showboating, we need someone to get the ball in the net. he coulda passed to the other guy or taken a great shot from earlier, but instead he preferred the most ridiculous move


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It was his 200th appearance for Santos. He had to put on a show. In Brazil he can't just play football. He has to entertain as well.

When he SNUBS Barca and Madrid and completes the Brazilian spine at Chelsea, we will conquer the world :kobe3

He played that game 24 hours after playing against Japan in a friendly for Brazil btw. Played like 80 plus minutes in that friendly too. I love him more each day.



> Neymar only arrived in Brazil on the morning of the game after the 20-hour trip from Wroclaw where he faced Japan in a friendly.


:wilkins


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldinho overrated? :lmao

Guy was one of the best ever at his peak, was pretty much the definition of unplayable for 2-3 years. I've yet to see Messi bring Madrid fans to their feet in applause. Shame he got lazy and fat, but he'd won every team/personal award there was to win, so understandable. Probably stopped him from being one of the very, very best ever in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Ronaldinho overrated? :lmao
> 
> Guy was one of the best ever at his peak, was pretty much the definition of unplayable for 2-3 years. I've yet to see Messi bring Madrid fans to their feet in applause. Shame he got lazy and fat, but he'd won every team/personal award there was to win, so understandable. Probably stopped him from being one of the very, very best ever in the grand scheme of things.



Him, Zidane and Messi are the best 3 players i have watched consistently in my lifetime. Two Ronaldo's not far behind.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel, will you enjoy it when Neymar joins Aguero at Chelsea City? :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

haribo said:


> Joel, will you enjoy it when Neymar joins Aguero at Chelsea City? :torres


I'd still want him to do well on a personal level.

Why did you do this, Seb?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

nah, thats not seb

now if a guy tackled a man messing with barca players, thats seb


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

alfonsaaberg said:


> He really isn't though, probably the most overrated player of all time, i cringe every time i read youtube comments saying shit like "Messi + Ronaldo + Pele + Maradona﻿ = Ronaldinho"


In his prime he was at least equal to all of them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

thats what bothers me about ronaldinho and ronaldo. to think as incredible as they were, they could have been so much greater

Ronaldo if not plagued by injury and health problems. And ronaldinho if he had not lost focus and lost himself


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Those Ronaldo knee injuries robbed us from something incredibly special.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

imagine if Ronaldinho had stayed at the top, a front trio of him and Messi on the wings with the ability to cut inside and create/score, burn players with tricks and/or sheer blistering pace and Eto'o in the middle, who would've scored even more goals than he already did. Would've been scary.

If only.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Big man heskey scored again. :hesky


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

alfonsaaberg said:


> He really isn't though, probably the most overrated player of all time, i cringe every time i read youtube comments saying shit like "Messi + Ronaldo + Pele + Maradona﻿ = Ronaldinho"




And I cringe when I read comments that stupid. He was unplayable for a 3 year spell. As good as Messi and Ronaldo for a time, but without the added consistency over a longer period. I still remember when he absolutely destroyed Cech in the Champions League. Cech may have been the best goalkeeper in the world at the time, and Ronaldinho just left him standing completely helpless, wondering how the hell the ball went in the net. Astonishing player a few years ago.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Same with Kaka , what is it with these Brazilians and just peaking for 2 years then falling away?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Injuries ruined Kaka. Knee injuries are a killer.

Kaka in the 06-07 Champions League was ridiculous.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dammit Ronnie being overrated is one of the most ridiculous things I've ever heard on these forums. Sure he got lazy, fat and lost all of his work ethic which was one of the most depressing things I've ever seen in football. But fuuuuu he pretty much single handedly saved the sinking ship that was FCB in his prime. We would not be seeing the same Barcelona today if Ronnie hadn't elevated the club the way he did. 

THE GOAT. 

Impeccable player, wish he didn't fall off like he did.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's hard to say if Ronaldinho is overrated or not. The thing is that while he was a wonderful player, he looks even better on youtube, and that would be where the the whole 'Pele + Zidane+ Maradona = Ronaldinho' comes from. I also think he's underrated by some due to fall from grace coming right at the same time as Messi's rise. Which can give the impression that Ronaldinho perhaps wasn't that good after all, because look what this little Argentine is doing in his place, etc. It reminds me a bit of how Romario tends to be underrated these days because Ronaldo essentially went everywhere he did, and did better. The fact is though that no one comes off well when compared to Messi, and it was unfortunate for Ronaldinho that he has always suffered from those comparisons.

Overall I'd say Ronaldinho is probably in the top 5 players of the 00s. I can't be bothered making a list, but given he was the best player in the World for a good 2 year period of the decade, I'm happy saying he's in the top 5, probably high in that list too.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> Dammit Ronnie being overrated is one of the most ridiculous things I've ever heard on these forums. Sure he got lazy, fat and lost all of his work ethic which was one of the most depressing things I've ever seen in football. But fuuuuu he pretty much single handedly saved the sinking ship that was FCB in his prime. We would not be seeing the same Barcelona today if Ronnie hadn't elevated the club the way he did.
> 
> THE GOAT.
> 
> Impeccable player, wish he didn't fall off like he did.


He's the only player I've seen who could twist a man up and drop him on his arse without even touching the ball. His shimmies, shoulder drops and feints were often enough to beat his man.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Pogba scoring a superb shot and had a great performance vs Napoli

but who needs him when you have cleverly

:fergie


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Not sure about the boxer cleverly but we have a decent player in Cleverley

:fergie.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Essien was doing a tremendous impression of a great LB today. Madrid just don't look like they care about these matches against teams like Celta Vigo.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Bayern with 8 wins in the league, 12 points ahead of Dortmund.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We GOATING


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

It took Celtic 32 minutes to get 3 goals against the mighty St Mirren, It's only taken Barcelona 17 minutes to get 3 goals against Deportivo 

Things could get really ugly for us on Tuesday Night

EDIT: Although with tha kind of defending from Barca we may nick a goal, seriously why did Busq and Masch both go to ground?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Bayern with 8 wins in the league, 12 points ahead of Dortmund.


Bayernliga :jay2

Muller finally decided that he's actually really good again and back in his world cup form.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH GOD NO.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> We GOATING


:torres


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Some game this.

Will end up 3-6 in Barca's favour, there's another hattrick for Messi if he wants it.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Somewhere in that stadium Neil Lennon's eyebrows are slowly raising


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

EGame said:


> We GOATING


:andres


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Hattrick of assists for lets talk about Cesc.

:messi:messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WOATS gonna GOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Barca defence weaker than non-alcoholic beer


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

You wont catch a stupider red card than that. What a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seems like a cracking game, wish i watched it now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> You wont catch a stupider red card than that. What a fucking disgrace.


coming from a barca fan thats really saying something


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

EGame said:


> You wont catch a stupider red card than that. What a fucking disgrace.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you know, i think barca is actually better off the ball than on it


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Lionel Fucking Messi

Fantastic Goal


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Messi's got god mode on.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE GOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAT


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EGame said:


> You wont catch a stupider red card than that. What a fucking disgrace.


Busquets against Benfica a couple of weeks ago? Got a red card for kicking the ball too aggressively.

4-5, what an insane game. :messi GOAT


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

This shit is fucking lame. How the defenders let him twist and turn is beyond me. Not taking anything away from Messi though. GOAT without doubt.

LOLba. What a goal.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Lolba


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

he still looks ridiculous in that kit


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

:messi:messi:messi

He dances, he jukes!

Majisterial!

Alba! What a finish, lad. Excellent chip.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuck this game man.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUUUUUUUUUUU 

Good thing we have a strong offense because we are nothing defensively.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Good thing we have a strong offense because we are nothing defensively.


Sounds familiar :fergie.

I feel your pain, well except barca are top and have world class CM's.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

how the hell does barca concede

every time i watch them i see zero balls slipping by their defensive net. their movement is second to none. its like ball goes to them during an tackle or pass by the other team

i have theories, they mostly involve voodoo, magnets, and soul selling


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Sounds familiar :fergie.
> 
> I feel your pain, well except barca are top and have world class CM's.


You have CARRICK and CLEVERLEY though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol why can't anyone spell his name right.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> :lol why can't anyone spell his name right.



Don't know what you're on about :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Don't know what you're on about :side:


:lmao damn the fucking edit option.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bayern (the real second best team in Europe) Munich looking awesome this year. Superb signings. 

Pirlo with yet another assist in the Juve / Napoli game. Having his best year as a footballer in his fifteenth professional season, what a legend.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> :lol why can't anyone spell his name right.


:hesk3






:hesk2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if bayern are so great then why did bate beat them


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol Barca, they conceded 4 goals against an average team. It was a great game though.
In January they need to buy a defender, they need one urgently.



Henry Hill said:


> Bayern (the real second best team in Europe) Munich looking awesome this year. Superb signings.
> 
> Pirlo with yet another assist in the Juve / Napoli game. Having his best year as a footballer in his fifteenth professional season, what a legend.


I thought he wouldn't be able to play like he did last season this season because in this season, they are playing in CL, looks like I am wrong. He is playing brilliant atm. Nothing can stop Juve from winning the league now.

What happen to Monchengladbach? They were so good last season, they defeated Bayern twice last season and now they are doing so bad. It is incredible how unpredictable the Bundesliga can be.

Bayern are really looking good this year(apart from the game against Bate). They are 12 points ahead of Dortmund now. They will probably win the league.



Redead said:


> if bayern are so great then why did bate beat them


It happens sometimes, Bayern didn't play well.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

No idea how Bayern lost to Bate but with that squad and with Muller back to his best they will take some beating. 

Pirlo is right up there with Ronaldo and Messi as far as 2012 is concerned. He's been just as influential albeit in a very different role.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Barca game last was incredible. Had everything. So good to see Deportivo in great big game matches again. God they had a great team and some classic games when they had players like Tristan/Mackay/Valeron. Nice to see Cesc finally play like he did for Arsenal. All 3 of Messi's goals were class. Red Card was a joke but Masch was fortunate not to get a 2nd Yellow for the Penalty and the way he was going would have got another Yellow before the end of the match anyway. *


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

A bit of fun at the Ruhr derby yesterday? Nuts.
Shame Schalke won anyway.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:jay2

Spanish keepers have been awful lately.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Valdes has always been prone to clangers.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Valdes has been fairly gash this season actually, had a few blunders.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> No idea how Bayern lost to Bate but with that squad and with Muller back to his best they will take some beating.
> 
> Pirlo is right up there with Ronaldo and Messi as far as 2012 is concerned. He's been just as influential albeit in a very different role.


True. Will be interesting to see who wins it. Don't forget that Iniesta is up there too. On a personal level, I'd like enaldo to win it, but Messi's been so good this season. Guy is masterclass to be honest. 

Both Messi and Ronaldo are in a different planet from the other players but Messi is still in a different planet from Ronaldo. He's the only bad thing in Ronaldo's world.

Ronaldo would easily have been ruling the world if not because of Messi. I'm beginning to think Messi uses some kinda supernatural powers or something :lol . Guy's so good words can't describe how good he is. Watch his hat trick last night and you'll know what I'm talking about. He hit the post with a free kick too, could have been four for him. 

Btw, what team do you support, Henry? I'm guessing Bayern or Juventus seeing you're a big Pirlo fan?




Seabs said:


> *Barca game last was incredible. Had everything. So good to see Deportivo in great big game matches again. God they had a great team and some classic games when they had players like Tristan/Mackay/Valeron. Nice to see Cesc finally play like he did for Arsenal. All 3 of Messi's goals were class. Red Card was a joke but Masch was fortunate not to get a 2nd Yellow for the Penalty and the way he was going would have got another Yellow before the end of the match anyway. *



I remember those days when Deportivo beat the living hell outta Milan. They always pose a threat to bigger teams in the past as well. Shame to see where they are now.

I switched the channel when I saw Barca 3 nail up in like the first 20 minutes or so only to get back and see the score at 3-2. A premier league type of game surely that is. Even though there were goalkeeping and defending gaffes.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

> Luca Toni has suggested that Pep Guardiola has expressed a desire to take over at Bayern Munich in the future, and the Italian has advised the former Barcelona tactician to move to the German club.
> 
> The Fiorentina striker played alongside the Blaugrana's former trainer when they were both at Brescia, and the two have remained close since Guardiola left Barcelona at the end of last season, stating he wanted some time away from football.
> 
> ...


This is Jupp Heynckes' last year in charge so I'd love Pep at Bayern.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Does anyone see Pep going to one of the Milan clubs?

Maybe he will go to Inter.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Abk™ said:


> True. Will be interesting to see who wins it. Don't forget that Iniesta is up there too. On a personal level, I'd like enaldo to win it, but Messi's been so good this season. Guy is masterclass to be honest.
> 
> Both Messi and Ronaldo are in a different planet from the other players but Messi is still in a different planet from Ronaldo. He's the only bad thing in Ronaldo's world.
> 
> ...


Yeah I support Juve. All it took was one glimpse of Del Piero in his prime and I was sold. Serie A was pretty bad-ass back then. 

Messi is the most talented player to emerge since Diego. Would have been amazing to see them play together.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WHAT A MATCH!

Own Goal
Free Kick Goal
Penalty
Red Card
Messi hat Trick


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

90th minute winner, folks.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Falcao at it again. Atleti march on.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow Falcao, Athletico real contenders.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Falcao won me a mega £4 with that.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Falcao won me £25! My accumulator came down to that last minute free kick


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Wonder if Torres' ever gonna score that kinda goal :side:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Falcao is the best striker in the world imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shame that video doesn't have Falcao's outrageous block to save a definite goal for Sociedad. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

but can he do it in a rainy night in stoke

thats the question


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Redead said:


> but can he do it in a rainy night in stoke
> 
> thats the question


We'll find out next season when he signs for Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CC91 said:


> We'll find out next season when he signs for Arsenal


And how many Arsenal players does :wenger plan to sell to Barca and Citeh to finance that deal?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

he can start by giving us jack

provided he also gives us an extended warranty, unlike liverpool with torres. selling us fucking defective merchandise


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

To be fair it was pretty clear for all to see that the merchandise was already defective on purchase. Hence the discount


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CC91 said:


> We'll find out next season when he signs for Arsenal


I really needed cheering up tonight, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Redead said:


> but can he do it in a rainy night in stoke
> 
> thats the question


*I've scored goals on a rainy night in Stoke. Hence I am a better striker than Falcao.

:kobe3*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ackburn-job--EXCLUSIVE.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


> Harry Redknapp has emerged as a shock contender to take over as Blackburn Rovers manager.
> 
> Sportsmail understands that the former Tottenham boss will throw his hat into the ring after he was persuaded to drop down into the Championship by Blackburn’s global advisor Shebby Singh.
> 
> ...



Please god let it be true but I doubt it very much.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Big Eck needs a job....


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yep, there's a reason for that. He can go and be negative with Scotland when Levein gets sacked. He did a good job for them before he left to go to Birmingham. It seems a long time ago since that McFadden goal in Paris.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Felix Magath sacked by Wolfsburg. They're coming last in the Bundesliga, despite having guys like Benaglio, Fagner, Naldo, Kjaer, Trasch, Schafer, Diego, Hasabe, Helmes, Olic, Vierinha in their team.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Big Eck needs a job....





Nige™ said:


> Yep, there's a reason for that. He can go and be negative with Scotland when Levein gets sacked. He did a good job for them before he left to go to Birmingham. It seems a long time ago since that McFadden goal in Paris.


Big Eck is good, I liked him in the Rangers/Scotland time, he won a treble with us.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Heksey has just scored two goals.

Get around him!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Glad to see Heskey has found his level.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

It is amazing the cult following big Hesk has. If I have kids I can imagine them in about 30 years time thinking he was some kind of godlike player due to the ammount of people who talk about him.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Heskey is too good for the A League.


...and I'm not complimenting Heskey.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

absolutely terrific for the a league though

the coverage it would get if del piero/heskey won the golden boot.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

HESKEYCAM!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Newcastle-Jets-A-League-Heskey-Cam-debut.html


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

napoli charged with sports fraud according to palmeri. cannavaro also charged. napoli can be deducted points and facing a uefa ban


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

They never fucking learn.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So Juventus have won Serie A before the end of October? Impressive.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it stems from matteo gianello trying to fix sampdoria vs napoli 2 years ago. paolo cannavaro is in the shit because although he refused to take part, he didn't report it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Serie A :lmao. How many fucking times


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hopefully Juve, Roma and Inter get charged next and Milan end up winning the league thus opening the door to a mighty FORZA twins return.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i wish to hear RESIDENT ITALIAN FOOTBALL EXPERT samoon's opinion on this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Omg. Berlusconi sentenced to four years in prison for tax evasion :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

plus a 10 million euro fine. and 3 year ban from any institutional duty


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Is he still PM/President too? Haha, great season so far for AC.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah but he's stepping down at the end of his term

sorry, he's not the pm. he's leader of his party is what i meant


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Heskey won me £75 today. I can elaborate if anyone wants to hear the full explanation. :snrub


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

All of Serie A should be banned. It's a joke now. I that's not possible, Uefa should indefinitely suspend Serie A teams from the CL.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It wouldn't be fair for the other Serie A teams who had nothing to do with this.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

When there's smoke, there's fire. Good old Italians ruining their league from within.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Serie A....


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Samoon said:


> It wouldn't be fair for the other Serie A teams who had nothing to do with this.


Yeah but this kind of thing just keeps on happening and something serious has to be done.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Celtic going down at home to Killy :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

FORZA Milan


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bayern lost. 

We president now.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh come on Serie A, again??? Just when the league tries to get out, they (dirty teams) pull the league back in.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

The loss would come eventually, it'd be nice to win the championship undefeated but as far as decent leagues go that is pretty much impossible. 

Hopefully, the team picks up where it left of before the Leverkusen game. Players seemed tired or something which is to be expected since the Euro has taken its toll. VERY difficult game next weekend, away at Hannover, who picked up it's first loss in OVER A YEAR today at home.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Madrid Barcelona both superb. Messi Ronaldo both with two goals each. Can't wait for either team to play Athletico


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

El shaarawy is a very good player.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He's really impressing, good winger but knows how to score a few goals too.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

YOUNG and TALENTED Henning Berg takes over at Blackburn



> Former Blackburn defender Henning Berg is set to sign a three-year deal to become the club's new manager.
> 
> The imminent arrival of the 43-year-old, who has six years of managerial experience in his native Norway, ends the search for Steve Kean's successor.
> 
> ...


BBC Sport


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just 8 weeks ago he talked trash about them. He said only a desperate manager would go there lol you guys are going to play in league 1 next season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

SN0WMAN said:


> YOUNG and TALENTED Henning Berg takes over at Blackburn


It's difficult to know what to think about him taking over. His record in Norway doesn't look too great but I've just read how his time at Lillestrom was misleading with a whole host of departures and an aging squad. He apparently did wonders with Lyn getting them to where he did so maybe he has something about him. I always liked him as a player for us. He was committed, honest & hard working, reliable too until he changed his mind about retiring and Souness wouldn't offer him a new contract because he'd already begun looking for his replacement (Lorenzo Amoruso, and what a disaster he was).

By all accounts he's not a yes man and he's very strong minded, which is either a good thing or it'll go down like a fart in church with Venky's as that's all Kean was.

When the Lancashire Telegraph reported yesterday it was between Redknapp, Berg & Holloway it was always going to be Berg as Harry was never going to come and Holloway & Blackpool hadn't been approached, almost forcing me to put £50 on Berg @ 9/2. I really should've put more on.

We were never going to get a top manager but he's a better prospect than the likes of Shearer & McKinlay. Hopefully he gets the backing of the fans. He'll do for me.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Miccoli compares Junventus to WWE champ CM Punk. So many match fixing/predetamaned match jokes.


http://www.goal.com/en-ie/news/10/i...uventus-are-like-wwe-champion-cm-punk-miccoli


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pogba with a last minute winner to save my accy. Pogba. Pogba. Pogba. Pogba.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Pogba with a last minute winner to save my accy. Pogba. Pogba. Pogba. Pogba.*


Same here, although Juve were in a small one for me.

I've got an extra £400 today. £225 for Berg, then £150 for Malaga, Atletico & Real in the Copa Del Rey, then £25 for the Madrid teams & Juve. Happy days.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Vancouver shocking LA, up 1-0 through 60 minutes in the MLS west knockout round.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Miccoli is one crazy bastard :lmao . He idolises Maradona too, so it's no surprise that he's one card short of a full deck.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Lionel Messi's son Thiago was born today. Him and Cristiano Jr (Ronaldo's son) were born 869 days apart. How many days older is Cristiano Ronaldo than Lionel Messi? 869 days.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

haribo said:


> Lionel Messi's son Thiago was born today. Him and Cristiano Jr (Ronaldo's son) were born 869 days apart. How many days older is Cristiano Ronaldo than Lionel Messi? 869 days.


Wegners already on the case. He's got that $40 million bid ready to go.

Oh and this.



. said:


> The world's richest man wants to buy Getafe
> 11/01/2012
> PrintSend
> 
> ...


Hope this is true. This guy makes people like Glazer's and Abramovich look poor. I miss the days of Super Depor, strong Valencia, Real Sociedad etc. 

I had high hopes form the Malaga deal. That project started great with shrewd transfers of Cazorla, Toloulan and Isco, but now is in tatters. I hope the sheikh changes mind and we see a competition of 4 strong teams in Malaga, Getafe and the big two.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is it true that Messi was born 859 days after Rondaldo was born and Messi's son is born 859 days after Ronaldo's son was born?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The competition between them starts now. Well at least Messi's was a conventional conception unlike Ronaldo's, "Hey I want a baby for the fuck of it."


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Little Ronaldo will always live in the shadow of little Messi.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

why getafe ?

why not atletico ?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because getafe dont have hundreds of millions of dollars debt


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Valdes - Adriano Busquets Mascherano Alba - Xavi Cesc Iniesta - Pedro Messi Villa

Who needs defenders anymore?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Valdes - Adriano Busquets Mascherano Alba - Xavi Cesc Iniesta - Pedro Messi Villa
> 
> Who needs defenders anymore?


:lmao that's brilliant.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's only celta. havent beaten barca in decades. 4-0 barca


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Adriano DA GOAT. 

DAVID VILLA VISION


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Adriano DA GOAT.
> 
> DAVID VILLA VISION


:suarez2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OOHHHHH LAWWWWWD 

David Villa THE GOAT


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> OOHHHHH LAWWWWWD
> 
> David Villa THE GOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ALBAAAAAAA

That was ridiculous. 

David Villa has been a GOD today.

Edit: lol a mile offside.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Juventus Vs. Inter Milan in just over an hour.

1st Vs. 2nd.

Paul Pogba Vs. I Nerazzurri. 

*ESPN at 19:45* for those interested.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

YES


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Milan hit 5 today and even bojan scored.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xu...face-a-l-asse-20121103_sport#from=embediframe

Kung Fu Zlatan


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Juventus being pushed by the ref like no tomorrow.


----------



## wwffan2 (Jan 14, 2012)

I cannot believe how good Paul Pogba has become since leaving Manchester United.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

rip juve undefeated streak


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like bringing up Stramaccioni from Inter's youth team wasn't such a bad idea.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

wwffan2 said:


> I cannot believe how good Paul Pogba has become since leaving Manchester United.


If you saw him at United you'd know he was huge talent.

Great win for Valencia.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally Juventus lost. Milito is a big game player.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah Pogba looked a really high quality player when he played for Utd. Shame what happened with him. 

Soldado's goal last night was outrageously outstanding. He'd be a great signing for a high tier team at a decent price considering how good he is.

The Basketball analogy about the way Barca play this season is so amazingly spot on.*


----------



## ZeDude (Oct 23, 2012)

Zanetti is such a legend, unbelievable


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Emmanuel Adebayor is wanted by Atletico Madrid as he looks for a way out of Tottenham.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he made 10 weeks :lol

if true, i hope everyone now understands why we let him go for fuck all. signs a new contract and cries and whines.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diego Milito at 33 is still one of the best strikers in the game. 

Top player.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Very underrated player too, i still can't get over that Maradona picked higuain over him in world cup 2010.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He's a true goal scorer, he's done it for Inter and before was lethal for Genoa and Zaragoza too.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> Very underrated player too, i still can't get over that Maradona picked higuain over him in world cup 2010.


Higuain scored 4 goals in 4 games at the World Cup.

What was Maradona thinking :kenny


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Dortmund's new training machine, looks pretty good on a first view.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Higuain scored 4 goals in 4 games at the World Cup.
> 
> What was Maradona thinking :kenny


that punk only play good against small teams. Germany got his ass! Millito had fantastic season scored against chelsea barca and in the fina against Bayern what the hell has Higuain done exept missing 10 chances per game!?!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you mean the same season where higuain scored more goals than ibrahimovic and ronaldo?


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

So, Millito scored more than all of them what's your point?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

that punk no good bastard man. milito fuck him in ass and make him humble


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> Dortmund's new training machine, looks pretty good on a first view.


That's pretty funky, though it could lead to some bizarre excuses for fucking up during a match.

_"I was fucking clear, why didn't you pass it to me?"

"You weren't flashing."_


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

that's, pretty awesome Arsenal need to do something like that


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> So, Millito scored more than all of them what's your point?


you sure


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

YES you idiot, you said that Higuain scored 22 goals. Well Millito scored 24 goals! and was vital part of the treble, what the hell has Higuain done? He was the reason Real went out in the champions league against Lyon the same season inter won lol!!! I don't get what you guys see in him really. Just admit it you only like him because he scores for you in Football manager and Fifa


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont remember ever saying how many goals higuain scored.

line up your seasons too. milito scored 24 goals when he was with genoa. in the league season leading up to the world cup, he scored 22 goals. higuain? 27. milito scored 30 in all competitions, 1 more than higuain with 11 more appearances.

fact checking is advised.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Expectnomercy. Show us mercy. Stop posting.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Who the fuck are you did i even talk to you? idiot!!!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hitler didn't gas me either but I still think he's a tit. 

Terrible opinions are still terrible opinions, regardless of who they're said to.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

fucking troll


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm nothing of the sort. You've insulted myself and the esteemed Mr. Snrub - you should be banned. You've been proven wrong, your opinions are terrible.

Expect no mercy.

316.

Higuain is better than Milito too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Leave it out now. Let's get back on topic.

Didn't realise that Falcao's EPIC run was ended yesterday. Damn you Valencia :sad:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont rate higauin personally. find he tends to disappear in big game situations and hes rather useless outside of finishing. Hed be great for us, but Karim is leaps above

Milito was absolutely vital in every way for inter's huge treble winning season. guy scored two killer goals to sink bayern in the final, and he still continues to kill it for inter

Milito probably should have been on that plane. he had a huge season. but id argue a bigger miss was zanetti. guy aint human


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you, finally someone who understands.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cambiasso too, he was their best midfielder, yet he didn't go either.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Maradona just organised that team like a 10 year old who just bought fifa

horrible depth in midfield and defence. yeah his team has godlike strikers, but thats how the german midfield ripped them to shreds. the best strikers on earth wont do you any good if you cant get the ball to them


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Roma won!! Boom that's 300 bucks right there.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I have to say Andrea Stramaccioni is one of the most talented young managers in the world. To get the Inter defence to be this good with grandpa Samuel and Jesus is nothing sort of a miracle. Always great to see Zanetti still playing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Jesus is Ranocchia I guess?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

juan jesus


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Gotta wonder where this killer inter team came from


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Numpty should've just called him fucking Juan then fpalm

It's weird, Inter seem weaker than they used to be, but are actually playing well. Guarin's having a good season so far.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Id argue Sneijder is actually holding them back now

He should have left last summer, or last january


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hibs vs Hearts in the Scottish Cup draw today. FFS . 

Hibs will win this time though as hearts have lost many key players and are going bust


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I know it won't happen but it would be fantastic if Hibs won the league and Celtic couldn't the very season Rangers went down.

pipe dream i guess...


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> I know it won't happen but it would be fantastic if Hibs won the league and Celtic couldn't the very season Rangers went down.
> 
> pipe dream i guess...


Oh I don't know the way we're playing in the league this season then anything is possible 

Can't fault our performances in the Europe however


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Why did :kean have to go get sacked ? 

was looking forward to seeing him in the flesh tonight.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You'll still beat us. We were a shower of shit on Saturday.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

From what I saw on tuesday if Blackburn can sure up defensively , especially in the middle . There is no reason you shouldn't be challenging with the likes of Rhodes , Rochina and Murphy in the team.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> From what I saw on tuesday if Blackburn can sure up defensively , especially in the middle . There is no reason you shouldn't be challenging with the likes of Rhodes , Rochina and Murphy in the team.


Defensively we're too poor and we need to work on that side of the game for sure. The two goals we gave away came from simple high balls into the box that we just couldn't deal with. They were crap goals to concede, especially at the death like that to lose two points like we've done three times away from home already this season.

Murphy's been absolute gash all season. He hasn't looked motivated at all. Until Berg came in he'd been dropped by Black and we were getting the wins without him. If Berg can get him playing to anything like he was last season at Fulham then great because we lack quality in the centre of midfield.

Rhodes is a goal machine and the problem we've had is giving him the service he deserves. When he's had someone playing alongside him like Nuno Gomes & Rochina he's always had chances and usually taken them. Most of the time though he looks isolated due to our lack of wingers and lack of a strike partner.

Tuesday was an improvement on Saturday and I think with this squad we need time to improve. Aside from Robinson, Givet, Rochina & Rhodes we're starved of any real talent. Dann's a liability at the back, Hanley's clumsy, so is Martin Olsson. Pedersen's a tart who can't cut it anywhere on the field now, same goes for Dunn and Etuhu & Murphy don't look interested.


----------



## GH16 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> I know it won't happen but it would be fantastic if Hibs won the league and Celtic couldn't the very season Rangers went down.
> 
> pipe dream i guess...


I hope so. SPL has an air of excitement for the first time in years. Hopefully it continues although I do think Celtic will win by a decent margin.




Mainboy said:


> Hibs vs Hearts in the Scottish Cup draw today. FFS .
> 
> Hibs will win this time though as hearts have lost many key players and are going bust


By the sounds of things they won't make it past November 17th apparently. Hope no. As for the scottish cup just glad we did not get rangers again after the last debacle:jones Hutz


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hearts to division 3 next season then 8*D

How can the SPL continue when clubs are so in debt? Perhaps they need a restructure of their competition again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how can la liga continue with so much debt?

how can the epl continue with so much debt?

how can the serie a continue with so much debt?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I think the fact that the SPL gets the attendences of a local school game means it can only get worse.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

That and the constant failure of SPL clubs outside of Celtic/Rangers to bring in any decent players really hasn't helped matters

Tony Watt, the young lad who scored our 2'nd against Barca last night only cost us fifty grand from Airdrie and we will probably sell him on for Millions, if the other SPL had only managed to get him scouted earlier then it could of been them making the huge profit


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

How can football continue to exist with so much debt?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

one day all of football and the premier league will collapse into itself like a neutron star

and arsene wenger will be the last man standing 

and arsenal still wont win the premier league 8*D

seriously though, why does american football make so much crazier profits than normal football? do we need even more commercialism


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because their salary cap is relative to their revenue i presume.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

American salaries are even more insane than football ones

my question is why is their revenue so damn high


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Adverts. If you watch American Football on TV, the ad time is almost equal to the playing time. In Football, there are only adverts at half-time, which are barely watched anyway.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what are gridiron's tv deals like?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

incredible

even if youre running your franchise like a brain dead retard, you still make bank

so yeah, even blackburn management could succeed in the NFL


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> Super Bowl spots are still the hottest ticket in advertising.
> 
> NBC has sold all the commercial airtime for the Feb. 5 game in Indianapolis and even has a waiting list of advertisers. The average cost for a 30-second spot this year was $3.5 million, with some time slots costing as much as $4 million.


Just a little snippet from the last SB.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well when only 1 of the 12 clubs are running any substantial profit, and the league structure as a whole is being crippled by a recession, then one must question how its present structure can continue.

Inb4 Celtic/Rangers to the EPL


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Bananas said:


> Adverts. If you watch American Football on TV, the ad time is almost equal to the playing time. In Football, there are only adverts at half-time, which are barely watched anyway.


This, I can't stand to watch a game as it's usually one play and then a commercial then another play which is followed by a commercial. The game has no flow as a result


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Defensively we're too poor and we need to work on that side of the game for sure. The two goals we gave away came from simple high balls into the box that we just couldn't deal with. They were crap goals to concede, especially at the death like that to lose two points like we've done three times away from home already this season.
> 
> Murphy's been absolute gash all season. He hasn't looked motivated at all. Until Berg came in he'd been dropped by Black and we were getting the wins without him. If Berg can get him playing to anything like he was last season at Fulham then great because we lack quality in the centre of midfield.
> 
> ...


That Rhodes goal almost broke my heart lol. From what I saw of Murphy he was a pretty good leader on the pitch , very vocal. I think its definitely a mental thing with regards to you conceding goals. After you took the lead Blackburn just seemed to panic and lose all the composure on the ball they had. Would have been interesting to see what the scoreline would have been if we had Beckford/Vaughan on the pitch as they are easily our best players. Followed by Adam Hammill when he isn't beating up female paramedics.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The game really is in a precarious position. More and more clubs at all levels now are charging obscene prices and whilst fans for the most part either through loyalty or the fact they can afford the prices are still paying these prices, there's going to come a time when fans finally start to question why its worth paying so much for a game of football. I hate to bring up Germany again, but just look at their model. The fans know without them the game can't prosper and they're aligned with one another to curb any potential price hike or alteration in the system. The Premier League and indeed the nation as a whole is so divided between regions and rivalry that there's no collective unity and that means the fans will continue to be exploited. You'd think with all the TV revenue money and general turnover clubs could afford to make tickets cheaper, but with clubs being run as businesses these days no amount of turnover is enough.

I mean look at the prices in the Premier League:

Man City away was as much as £24 5 seasons back, now £51-55. £38 is the cheapest for the smaller clubs.

Arsenal for Category A games charge £62. This applies to Man Utd, Man City, Chelsea, Spurs and Liverpool.

Chelsea charge £47-50 regardless of opposition, but for the bigger teams expect closer to £60.

Liverpool charge £42 as a minimum, again for bigger teams its around £46. Used to be £28 not too long ago.

Swansea is now £45 for away fans, up from £35 last season.

Norwich are charging Man Utd £50 for the upcoming fixture, anyone who pays that is a mug.

Tottenham are charging between £51-59 for the Category A games this season, dearest seats in the home end at around £74.

Villa is £41 this season, down from £45 last season remarkably but still extortionate. The fact they charged West Brom and Wolves £45 last season should tell you of the times we're living in.

Fulham away is £49 for Category A games...fucking Fulham. Aka the most plastic set of fans in the League.

Chelsea are charging Aston Villa between £52-55 for a game on the 23rd December, 2 days before Christmas. I pray Villa take below 500 because that's the only way an asinine price like that will be dropped next season.


Then you take into account Championship clubs charging up to £33 in some cases, League 1 and League 2 clubs charging upwards of £25 for the dearest ticket and fucking Conference clubs charging close to £20 in a lot of cases and you just have to question how clubs can get away charging such obscene prices at all levels of the game.

By contrast, the 1999 Champions League Final in Barcelona was £15 for Man Utd fans, and Chelsea's game at Donestsk this season was £5.


----------



## GH16 (Jul 19, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> The game really is in a precarious position. More and more clubs at all levels now are charging obscene prices and whilst fans for the most part either through loyalty or the fact they can afford the prices are still paying these prices, there's going to come a time when fans finally start to question why its worth paying so much for a game of football. I hate to bring up Germany again, but just look at their model. The fans know without them the game can't prosper and they're aligned with one another to curb any potential price hike or alteration in the system. The Premier League and indeed the nation as a whole is so divided between regions and rivalry that there's no collective unity and that means the fans will continue to be exploited. You'd think with all the TV revenue money and general turnover clubs could afford to make tickets cheaper, but with clubs being run as businesses these days no amount of turnover is enough.
> 
> I mean look at the prices in the Premier League:
> 
> ...


Ridiculous prices for games down south. Up here its more league 1 level of pricing. As you say though the clubs will not lower prices as most are selling at the prices they are just now. Season ticket sales are down in the PL but more people are going to say 1-5 games a season when they had previously been season ticket holders. Also English teams get people coming from abroad to watch the big clubs so they bring a massive amount of money. Wigan are the only decent priced team in the PL imo. The German ticket system and the use of free public transport with your ticket is the way forward particularly in Scotland were attendances have stagnated in the last 5 years. Quality wise it's worth no more than £15 for a an average game for an adult.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Purple Aki said:


> I think the fact that the SPL gets the attendences of a local school game means it can only get worse.


8*D The SPL gets similar crowds to that of Russia and Turkey despite 1/10 of the population and has the highest attendance per head in Europe(even without Rangers), but lets just ignore all that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Redead said:


> incredible
> 
> even if youre running your franchise like a brain dead retard, you still make bank
> 
> so yeah, even blackburn management could succeed in the NFL


I wouldn't go that far!!


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

One of 3 stands that will have a display tomorrow at Ibrox for Remembrance day coming up: https://twitter.com/RFC_Official/status/266961872509607936/photo/1


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

dat Chelsea talent.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

names help but i presume that's mceachran


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yes it is

hes really transitioned to the central midfield well

finally bulking up too


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Central midfield has always been his position. Just Carlo introduced him in the deep lying playmaker role, trying to make him a Pirlo type of player.

That run was nice. Haven't seen him do something like that since his youth days. He has talent, but it seems he doesn't realise he does at times. Maybe it's a confidence thing, I don't know.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

middle also tried playing him out wide

daft idea there

Im trying to figure out how in gods name we can cram moses, debruyne and oscar into a formation that retains ramires and mikel

what is the 'ultimate' chelsea formation? because at this point, its like moses is fighting his way to be a starter and oscar's final position will be deeper than now but not in the pivot


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oscar role has to be completely free. He needs to be allowed to roam where he wants. The boy is a genius in the making. Don't tie him down to a position. He's going to be better than Mata and he probably is better than Hazard at this point. Hazard's explosion makes him a massive threat though. That's the beauty of MAZACAR. They are all alike, yet they have different qualities.

You can't fit everyone into one team. But we need a top squad so that we can rotate. We can ride Mikel and Ramires for the whole season. We can't ride MAZACAR for the whole season. That's where McEachran comes in. That's where De Bruyne and Moses comes in.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

For the first time in over 2 years I'm really looking forward to going to Ewood today.:cheer

Birmingham aren't doing very well so we should have a real shot at beating them, and given we're inexplicably in the play off places we need to stay there as long as we can while we adjust to Berg's new ideas. Hopefully Rochina & Rhodes can keep their blossoming partnership going.

Henning Berg's Blue & White Army!!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Oscar role has to be completely free. He needs to be allowed to roam where he wants. The boy is a genius in the making. Don't tie him down to a position. He's going to be better than Mata and he probably is better than Hazard at this point. Hazard's explosion makes him a massive threat though. That's the beauty of MAZACAR. They are all alike, yet they have different qualities.
> 
> You can't fit everyone into one team. But we need a top squad so that we can rotate. We can ride Mikel and Ramires for the whole season. We can't ride MAZACAR for the whole season. That's where McEachran comes in. That's where De Bruyne and Moses comes in.


Thats why i call them the trinity

The Father, Mata, who is a proven talent. The Son, hazard, bursting with energy, pace and effort nonstop.

And the Holy Spirit, Oscar. Something different, something perhaps beyond our understanding.

There is a reason hes wearing #11


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Are you trying to say he has taken the spirit of the DROG? Maybe he has also taken KAKA's spirit and knees? :bosscar1


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kaka wishes he was as defensively capable as BOSScar

Mata and Hazard are fantastic but Oscar is a prodigy. I dont wanna get ahead of myself, but we might genuinely have a player that could be called one of the best on earth in a few years


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Redead said:


> Kaka wishes he was as defensively capable as BOSScar
> 
> Mata and Hazard are fantastic but Oscar is a prodigy. I dont wanna get ahead of myself, but we might genuinely have a player that could be called one of the best on earth in a few years


He will be, man. Whether it is while playing for us is another case though :sad:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Oscar is a good kid. Quiet. Hardworking. loves his buddies luiz and ramires

hes constantly expressing how much he wants to stay at chelsea for years to come

Hazard seems like a merc, but Oscar, I think he will stay for many, many years


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no pressure


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Redead said:


> Oscar is a good kid. Quiet. Hardworking. loves his buddies luiz and ramires
> 
> hes constantly expressing how much he wants to stay at chelsea for years to come
> 
> Hazard seems like a merc, but Oscar, I think he will stay for many, many years


All it takes is for Neymar to tell him how nice and sunny Spain is. Or worse; his wife gets tired of England. Don't trust footballers, man. You'll be left either upset or angry in the end.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Good day for Aberdeen. Niall McGinn still on form which is a plus. Onward, to Celtic!


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Good day for Aberdeen. Niall McGinn still on form which is a plus. Onward, to Celtic!


Playing well at the moment, well done, hopefully you win the title, I'd like that, haha.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Fuck me Saviola's just scored for Malaga. I forgot he was still playing. Does anybody remember that Championship Manager when he was a wonderkid you could buy for about £10 million?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

AJBurnett said:


> Playing well at the moment, well done, hopefully you win the title, I'd like that, haha.


I wouldn't count out Celtic. Mostly because they could win the league with their reserve team. Also, they beat Barcelona.
But yeah, hoping we can get to Europe at the moment


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Juventus back on track with a 6-1 win over Pescara.

Quagliarella with his first hat trick.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> I wouldn't count out Celtic. Mostly because they could win the league with their reserve team. Also, they beat Barcelona.
> But yeah, hoping we can get to Europe at the moment


No, I know, I'm a Rangers fan, haha, I think Celtic will win it, and I watched the match the other night, well done to them.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Lawls said:


> Juventus back on track with a 6-1 win over Pescara.
> 
> Quagliarella with his first hat trick.


Wait, 6-1 away from home? Serie A has become the second La Liga.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Dude, it was just one match. There have been scorelines like that in the premier league too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Samoon said:


> Dude, it was just one match. There have been scorelines like that in the premier league too.


:fergie


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Leeds :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah leeds that was fantastic yesterday :lmao well in watford.

Rome derby was decent today plenty of goals also milan got beat who will save them.


Barca were 3up but mallorca have gotten 2 back, no Egame? is he in hiding after the game vs Celtic ique2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

id be hiding if my team lost to celtic


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Solskjaer with Molde have just won the Norwegian title, 2 years in a row, after previously never winning it


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey Leeds have shown improvements since they got beat 7-1 last season by Forest :lol


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Great win for Madrid tonight on a soggy pitch. This must surely be Alvaro Morata's happiest day. Coming off the bench as a nobody and making name for himself tonight. 

Imagine if it was Barca who played in that water logged pitch lol.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

So I've just noticed As Monaco and Nantes are on their way back to Ligue 1  awesome!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The fall out from the Madrid game has been hilarious.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

WWCturbo said:


> So I've just noticed As Monaco and Nantes are on their way back to Ligue 1  awesome!


Yeah just the small matter of 24 games to go!


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Yeah just the small matter of 24 games to go!


Ha ha, well I can always dream.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Abk™ said:


> Imagine if it was Barca who played in that water logged pitch lol.



They did last season but against Bilbao but the pitch was a lot worse. The ball wouldn't roll 3yards, it was ridiculous. The game should of been abandoned as the ball would get stuck in the same 5yards for like a minute with several players kicking the ball and it moving very not far.

Over exaggerating with the yardage but it was nightmarish none the less. All I remember was lil Messi trying to run with water splashing everywhere and not able to dribble so the ball got left behind and Javi Martinez trying to clear it with a massive toe punt through the ball and all you saw was the water fly up and the ball move nowhere. Think it ended 2-2? Was hilariously bad.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll be at Pittodrie for the Aberdeen/Celtic game. Hoping for a win and for NIALL MCGINN to make it EIGHT IN A ROW


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Messi fighting his way through a jostling crowd in Saudi Arabia after arriving for an Argentina match, while a soldier's gun points at his face. Hope the safety was on.

From 3.05:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rumours of beckham going to the a-league. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

His management have denied it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i cant see how he can be afforded regardless. melbourne and sydney are the big options, but im pretty sure both have their marquee spots filled. and i can't see him turning out for the likes of us, central coast, wellington etc. i dont think it's feasible.

seeing him at brisbane, or any other club for that matter, would be ridiculous.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

AS is reporting that Ronaldo is looking for a way out of Madrid in the summer, apparently he feels the board should give him more support. Probably all bullshit as usual.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i cant see how he can be afforded regardless. melbourne and sydney are the big options, but im pretty sure both have their marquee spots filled. and i can't see him turning out for the likes of us, central coast, wellington etc. i dont think it's feasible.
> 
> seeing him at brisbane, or any other club for that matter, would be ridiculous.


Ange said they aren't interested, and Sydney have DEL PIERO.

He won't come, it's just journalistic dreaming. Sure, he might do a guest stint down the line (like Donovan does), but a full season? Lol, I've got more chance of playing than he does.



JEKingOfKings said:


> AS is reporting that Ronaldo is looking for a way out of Madrid in the summer, apparently he feels the board should give him more support. Probably all bullshit as usual.


Out with Torres in with Ronaldo 8*D


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

^^ :lmao

If that happens though :mark:

The chances of it occuring are slim to none though :downing


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If it happens it would be epic. However, as you said, the chances are slim to none. Perhaps the temptation of having a legit chance of a CL trophy can entice him? :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ronaldo wouldn't join Chelsea, I seriously doubt he'll leave Madrid anyways, and if he did I still don't think he'd join Chelsea or City after his time at Utd, he still clearly loves the club. Just a shame about his "dreams" :bron3


----------



## givexa (Nov 17, 2012)

))))))))))))))))


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Jordan Rhodes is the fucking GOAT. 4-1 and on the charge. Henning Berg having a massive impact atm.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Pretty damn disappointing result against Celtic. But then Dundee really did us a favour to keep Hibs from widening the gap. Hope for a good result against Hibs away.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Real Madrid are winning 5-1 and Ronaldo hasn't scored any of them?!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:becks leaving the galaxy after the mls cup final or w/e it is.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just got back to catch up with this and it's a surprise. I heard the family were settled in LA for life. BBC are reporting PSG are lining up a bid to sign him in January. That's been rumoured for a while. It'll either be that or the A-League. Those reports last week about his team offering him about to Australian clubs that were fiercely squashed look like being true after all. It'd be great for Australia as a whole to get Beckham, especially if I'm going over here next year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> :becks leaving the galaxy after the mls cup final or w/e it is.


\Where?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joshua King has been sent on loan to Blackburn, good move for him, but to be hones i cant see him making it at united


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I can't see him making at Ewood. The last thing we need is another striker. Rochina & Rhodes aren't being dropped anytime soon. Berg's set the whole team up around them since he's come in. Plus there's Nuno Gomes & Goodwillie, then Kazim-Richards on loan too. The last three might not be there next season but I don't see why he's brought King in now. He's done sod all on other loan spells at Championship level. I saw him at North End a couple of times and he looked like a little boy lost, but that was a couple of years ago.

We need a centre back, left back and a central midfielder, winger desperately. The last position we needed cover other than a keeper is up front.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

King could play on the wing, i 'm not sure how blackburn setup one thing going for josh is that he is fast as fuck.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If he can play on the wing, great. We only have one proper winger in Fabio Nunes and he's still only young. Markus Olsson isn't convincing and we have Formica playing on the right. Lowe's played there too. I'd love to go back to the days of Wilcox & Ripley or Duff & Gillespie.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Blackburn Damien Duff was the true GOAT.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yeah King has often played on the wing for the reserves, as wwe_tna said he isnt short of pace, he has bulked up quite a lot recently and has been playing well for the reserves


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Blackburn Damien Duff was the true GOAT.


He sure was. When he went to Chelsea we dropped.

I've never seen any youngster come into the first team and have an immediate impact like him. Jones was close and Dunn took time. Duff was immense. He never looked fazed playing on either wing, even played off the top too at times when we had injuries and did a good job. The lad was fearless and scared the fuck out of full backs. He always took them on. For years I've been screaming at our wingers to take them on.

The team we had with Duff, Dunn, Tugay, Jansen & Cole was just awesome. It's a pity that Duff got injured a bit too often and Jansen had that accident in Rome. He would've been a star if not for that. He was never the same after that. Such a shame.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> I can't see him making at Ewood. The last thing we need is another striker. Rochina & Rhodes aren't being dropped anytime soon. Berg's set the whole team up around them since he's come in. Plus there's Nuno Gomes & Goodwillie, then Kazim-Richards on loan too. The last three might not be there next season but I don't see why he's brought King in now. He's done sod all on other loan spells at Championship level. I saw him at North End a couple of times and he looked like a little boy lost, but that was a couple of years ago.
> 
> We need a centre back, left back and a central midfielder, winger desperately. The last position we needed cover other than a keeper is up front.


You can take DOWNING.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> You can take DOWNING.


You sound like Brendan Rodgers!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I know king kenny is joking but to be fair, championship level is basically downing's level :hesk2

he always does well against them in league cup and FA cup games


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Gomez is such a beast.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

0-0 at half time at Old Trafford. Time to cash in on a Man Utd win, 1/3 on.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

didnt hannover only play a europa game like a day ago hol?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Get :kean back in.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Ibrahimovic with 2 goals and 2 assists against Troyes. Coming right back from his 2 game suspension. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Betis 1-0 Madrid :jose

Now fulltime 1-0 enaldo enaldo enaldo


:messi :messi :messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Let me taste your tears Madrid fans. 

I want to drink every single drop.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol Madrid


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Benat is class.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol wtf fuck has happened to them in the league.

I don't think Jose gives a flying fuck anymore, CL or bust for him he's probably off in the summer anyway to chelsea or one of the manchesters (if fergie retires)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Imagine if Ferguson retires (LOL not gonna happen) and Mancini gets sacked. Pep would go to United and Mourinho would go to City...

We're going to be stuck with Rafa :bron3


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pep has a deal with someone i think, obviously this could prove to be bollocks if he ends up with brazil (their coach got sacked right?) or milan before the season ends.

Pep - chelsea
jose - city
moyes - united :no:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> Get :kean back in.


Wait until you see Millwall's goals. Two absolute screamers it took to beat us.

It's going to take time for anyone to sort out the mess Kean has left us in. The majority of the squad aren't up to it. Murphy & Etuhu are too lightweight in midfield. Our only other central player is Lowe and he spent last year at right back. Etuhu is just crap and offers nothing. The clumsy fuck can't pass more than 10 yards and he gave the ball away needlessly so many times cost us the second goal with a sloppy ball. He & Murphy have no legs and don't tackle. They just get bypassed. We have wingers who aren't wingers and the one strength we have in the goal machine that is Rhodes, he's so isolated with Rochina, who thinks he's Lionel FUCKING Messi coming deep and not passing. We back off too much at the back and we got punished today.

The whole squad needs an overhaul. The only players we need to keep are Adam Henley & Jordan Rhodes. If the rest went we wouldn't miss one of them.

Thanks :kean you fucking dick!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> Imagine if Ferguson retires (LOL not gonna happen) and Mancini gets sacked. Pep would go to United and Mourinho would go to City...
> 
> We're going to be stuck with Rafa :bron3


Chelsea will get the best manager of them all by then

This guy :terry

So brave taking on dat important role :terry1 Manager. Leader. Legend. :terry1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd feel sick if we signed jose. snarky, disgusting cunt of a human being. i don't care how good he is as a manager, he's a scumbag. massive whinger and moaner on top of that too.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, at least enaldo gave a shit in the first half of the game as he released Di Maria and whipped in a couple of threatening crosses. Something he usually doesn't do and for the first time he looked as if he never cared about scoring. 

I only watched the first half of their game. Knew it would be hard for them to make a comeback immediatly Betis went ahead. It's one of those games that you just can't recover.

This is interesting...



> FACT:
> Lionel Messi has scored moregoals
> (80) in 2012 than were scored by all
> the Countries atEuro 2012 (76)


:messi


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i'd feel sick if we signed jose. snarky, disgusting cunt of a human being. i don't care how good he is as a manager, he's a scumbag. massive whinger and moaner on top of that too.


signing Jose would be a huge step back in your run to win the moral cup, even if you are forerunners in the race


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i'd feel sick if we signed jose. snarky, disgusting cunt of a human being. i don't care how good he is as a manager, he's a scumbag. massive whinger and moaner on top of that too.


this.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Redead said:


> signing Jose would be a huge step back in your run to win the moral cup, even if you are forerunners in the race


exactly. completely removes the LOVABLE CITY tag if we sign an eye gouging, shit stirring piece of shit wanker.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It seems that Real Madrid only care about the champions league. I don't think they will win La Liga now, they still have a chance but if Barcelona continue to play like this, it will be hard for them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

madrid aren't winning the cl.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> madrid aren't winning the cl.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Mourinho shouldn't worry too much.

A Champions League and Copa del Rey double will be enough to keep him in a job.







:jose

Madrid and Barca both host Atletico in December. Extremely tasty fixtures.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Madrid will reach the final of the CL this season.

On managers, Mancini is fine for City. They will do fine in the CL. Chelsea is finding it hard to qualify in a much easier group, so it's not like City are getting dicked by APOEL and the likes. They have had it tough for two seasons in the running.

I don't know but if Wenger doesn't extend with us, that's Madrid's next manager. We've lost all gutless players but losing Wenger would be the final blow (I feel).

Fun fact: City's owner wanted to buy Arsenal first. Then he wanted Wenger as the manager. Since he got neither, he started buying Arsenal players. :wenger


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Madrid will reach the final of the CL this season.
> 
> On managers, Mancini is fine for City. They will do fine in the CL. Chelsea is finding it hard to qualify in a much easier group, so it's not like City are getting dicked by APOEL and the likes. They have had it tough for two seasons in the running.
> 
> ...


half true. sheikh mansour was looking at buying a club, and sulaiman al-fahim (the delightful portsmouth owner) reccomended arsenal. but the sheikh was also looking at other clubs, like newcastle, liverpool, everton and of course us. so while he looked into buying arsenal, it was only because sulaiman recommended them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i'd feel sick if we signed jose. snarky, disgusting cunt of a human being. i don't care how good he is as a manager, he's a scumbag. massive whinger and moaner on top of that too.


It's not like anyone is ever going to like you or fully respect you anyway.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Razor King said:


> On managers, Mancini is fine for City. They will do fine in the CL. Chelsea is finding it hard to qualify in a much easier group, so it's not like City are getting dicked by APOEL and the likes. They have had it tough for two seasons in the running.


They couldn't beat Ajax. In all honesty they'd be expecting to get more than one point against them from 2 games. 2 points from a tough group and 3 homes games isn't good enough for the Champions of England. They were lucky to get a point against Dortmund too at home.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy 31st birthday to Xabi Alonso :xabi

I miss him :terry1







:bron3


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> They couldn't beat Ajax. In all honesty they'd be expecting to get more than one point against them from 2 games. 2 points from a tough group and 3 homes games isn't good enough for the Champions of England. They were lucky to get a point against Dortmund too at home.


City are pathetic in CL. Last year Europa league, this year probably no more european football action... You'd figure with players like Tevez, Aguero, Silva, Kompany, Dzeko, Nasri and etc. you'd go as far as quarter finals every year... I mean what's the excuse?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Most underrated manager around right now - Diego Simeone.

Give me him over Pep anyday.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Most underrated manager around right now - Diego Simeone.
> 
> Give me him over Pep anyday.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Most underrated manager around right now - Diego Simeone.


Totally agree, he's done an amazing job at Atletico. If they beat Madrid next week, Jose could see himself out of a job.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:messi :messi GOAT


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Super Iniestassist with a peach of a third goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Iniesta IS TOO GOAT. 

GOAT isn't even good enough to describe THE GOATNESS of INIESTA.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Iniesta is the greatest midfielder I've ever seen. He's better than Zidane ever was.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Milan beat Juve.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Andres Iniesta is too good, almost unfair for his opponents.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Juve defeated by one of the worse Milan teams in years. What a shambles. Pirlo needs to start being rested for some of these post-European games.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Good riddance lol


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Random question, with Catalonia wanting independence from Spain, would Barcelona still play in La Liga? 

I'd imagine it would be like a Swansea situation. 

Though it would be interesting to see Barcelona v Barcelona 'B' for the Catalan League Title every season...


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

I guess they would be able to play in whichever league they wanted.

I doubt the French leagues would have a problem with Barcelona joining their ranks. Obviously they would have to start in the lowest tier. :troll

A Catalan super-league would be ace.

Espanyol, Barca and err....l'hospitalet. Barcelona 'B' will still be ineligible for promotion in Catalonia Liga Dos.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

#BANTER


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Both Milan teams lost


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Inter had a chance to close the gap between them and Juve after Milan beat Juve and they lose to Parma. They won't have many chances to close the gap.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Both Milan teams lost


What? Did we see different results? I thought Milan beat Juve this past weekend, unless there's another Milan team apart from Inter, who lost, in that case taking the Milan teams to three.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

:messi


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Won't see many better team goals this season. Build up play was quality, as well as the finish


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just back from Perth about 2 hours ago. Hibs were terrible but we won which is the main thing. 2nd in the SPL - PLEASING.

Cannot wait for sunday. We will beat Hearts


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Barcelona pair up against Ronaldo for Ballon D’Or


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ronaldo better practice his good loser face after his strop before the Champions League draw.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Very dissapointed not to see Pirlo there. I love Iniesta but the way Andrea ripped apart England and Germany at the Euros was just poetry in motion. He's been brilliant for club and country, was the best player at the biggest tournament and has helped to revitalise two sides who many had given up on competing at a high level again. 

That being said, Messi, Ronaldo and Iniesta all have a good case for picking up the award. Out of those three, I give the narrow nod to Action Man.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm definitely not a Barca fan but I think Iniesta should win it this year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

can't see how messi doesn't win it. team performances should not play a part for an individual award.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

ABKiss said:


> I'm definitely not a Barca fan but I think Iniesta should win it this year.


I love Iniesta and everything but he's missed far too many games to win it this year, which is unfortunate. Between that and the fact Messi has had a fantastic season also scoring at international level now, can't see him being beat.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't really care who wins it. They would all be worthy winners. But they way it was done with the voting makes me almost certain that Messi will win it because everyone loves Messi.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope Ronaldo wins it but I doubt it will happen. Messi will probably win, will be shocked if he doesn't tbh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I hope Iniesta wins it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gonna need a new one of these soon


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It would be unfair for Iniesta to win it over Messi.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm hoping ESPN down here shows the Madrid match this weekend.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Don't think it is ben.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah that's a shame. May settle for a stream


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

espn dont show la liga


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

They did last season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dumped it due to poor ratings. replaced it with little league baseball.

try and work that one out.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao wow that is beyond pathetic of them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

malaga struggling money wise, cant pay wages. uefa's solution. KEEP PRIZE MONEY AWAY.

clever.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

THE MIRROR said:


> And now FIFA agent Francois Gallardo has told a Spanish radio station that City are already plotting to replace manager Roberto Mancini.
> 
> "Guardiola has a pre-deal to be the next manager of Manchester City," he claimed. "No matter if Milan or whoever make offers to him."
> 
> ...


:lmao

EDIT: I guess I should've put this in the Prem thread :/


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

El Shaarawy. Neymar, without the hype.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> El Shaarawy. Neymar, without the hype.


No.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

El Shaarawy has good hype too. It might be a bit more restricted to Italy, but at any rate, being seen as the next Baggio is a pretty big deal. The twitter machine also went crazy about him mentioning he has the best goalscoring rate of a teenager in Serie A since Giuseppe Meazza. Also worth noting that he isn't at Neymar's level yet.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> can't see how messi doesn't win it. team performances should not play a part for an individual award.


Ronaldo was individually brilliant against Barca, Munich, City and at the Euros. His big game transformation has been awesome.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

So he's no longer Action Man?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> No.


When Neymar signs for United I'll agree.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> When Neymar signs for United I'll agree.












El Shaaraway is really good though. Definitely has the potential to be one of the best around in a few years. But I don't think he's on Neymar's level (yet). Neymar's hype is made from his performances. His record is ridiculous.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern vs Dortmund today!!

must win for BVB i think. If they don't win this game, i don't see them standing a chance of winning the title. If Bayern win, then the the title race it's pretty much over already unless something bad happens for them.

BVB have a good record against Bayern over recent seasons, so it's definitely going to be a great and interesting game.

I'm pulling for a BVB win, but with Bayern's great form, that is a big task/

I'm going to say 2-2. Reus, and Gotze for BVB. Gomez, and Muller for Bayern.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Both Neymar and El Shaaraway are fairies. One shaves his legs before games while the other plucks his brows. Plus neither are as good as Gotze.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuck ESPN for showing La Galaxy vs Houston Dynamo instead of Bayern/Dortmund. Apparently a Beckham wankfest is more important than one of the biggest matches in world football.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bananas said:


> So he's no longer Action Man?


Action Man didn't come with a spare pack of hair gel. Physically the resemblance is uncanny though.


Hopefully Robben plays tonight. Should be a cracking game even with stream quality.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Fuck ESPN for showing Reading vs Man United instead of Bayern vs Dortmund. (They are on at the same time)

I'd rather watch Bayern vs Dortmund than any match the Premier League can offer.

The Madrid derby is also on tonight. Hopefully Atletico give it a go this time instead of laying down to Real like usual


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Fuck ESPN for showing Reading vs Man United instead of Bayern vs Dortmund. (They are on at the same time)
> 
> I'd rather watch Bayern vs Dortmund than any match the Premier League can offer.
> 
> The Madrid derby is also on tonight. Hopefully Atletico give it a go this time instead of laying down to Real like usual


About to say the Madrid derby's on tonight. I can't wait for that. Great timing too. It's too cold to trail round town from pub to pub during the day now let alone at night. Money saver!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am definitely going to watch both matches. It will be really interesting(especially Bayern-Dortmund), really looking forward to it.

I think Bayern will win, 2-1 and Real Madrid 3-1.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> Both Neymar and El Shaaraway are *fairies*. One shaves his legs before games while the other plucks his brows. Plus neither are as good as Gotze.


Thought it was apt to quote this as I am missing the Madrid derby to watch the I'm A Celebrity Get Me Outta Here finale :downing


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> Thought it was apt to quote this as I am missing the Madrid derby to watch the I'm A Celebrity Get Me Outta Here finale :downing


fpalm

Tell me you're taking the fucking piss! Finals or not, it's all shit that bollocks.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh I am very serious, Nige.

Plus, I don't really feel like watching much football right now...

:terry1


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Roman is a better owner than Venky's though Nige. He hasn't got us relegated 8*D


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Roman is a better owner than Venky's though Nige. He hasn't got us relegated 8*D


You don't fucking say captain obvious. How much has he spent and is he worth compared to the pillocks we have in charge?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nige™;12327503 said:


> You don't fucking say captain obvious. How much has he spent and is he worth compared to the pillocks we have in charge?


Jimmies rustled. Enjoy the mid-table scrapheap in the championship. We'll enjoy another CL miracle :terry

And like your survival campaign last season, your pic rep failed.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Jimmies rustled. Enjoy the mid-table scrapheap in the championship. We'll enjoy another CL miracle :terry


Mid-table? We'll be lucky.

You don't be a miracle yourself though when you support about 30 teams, and I use the word 'support' lightly.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Mid-table? We'll be lucky.
> 
> You don't be a miracle yourself though when you support about 30 teams, and I use the word 'support' lightly.


A team for most leagues/sports I watch, isn't that right Dawkfawn's #1 supporter.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ESPN have made a clanger tonight, Bayern v Dortmund about to come on but they would rather show Reading v Man Utd? nonsense!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Klopp is a no-draw vanilla midget. unk

Found a HD Sopcast stream for the game, but yeah, would prefer it to be on ESPN...and in English. :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Not been a shot on target yet in Munich, maybe ESPN did get it right!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, extremely low key start to this one.

On the bright side, I can't imagine Reading/ Manchester is much better. 





















:jose


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Badstuber got injured. It seemed like a pretty bad injury, hopefully he isn't out for too long.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Edit: Double post.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Valencia 1-3 down against Sociedad. Been a poor season so far for Valencia


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Some crazy fan entered the pitch. :lmao 

Edit: Nice goal from Toni Kroos.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Sociedad have beaten Valencia 5-2 at Valencia.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

DAMN. F*** you Kroos!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Gotze scores!!! Great goal


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

GOTZE!!!! Come on Dortmund!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The Dortmund keeper has been brilliant today.

Edit: Final score 1-1.

Great match, I enjoyed it, can't complain.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

1-1 away at Bayern. Will take that. Weidenfeller was great


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Are you a Dortmund fan, I thought you were a Chelsea fan?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I like both teams. 

I've supported Chelsea for over a decade now. Dortmund play great entertaining football, and have got a lot of players i like, so i support them too. 

They are from different countrys and play in different leagues, so i guess it's acceptable.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Has :leo beaten Gerd Muller's goal record yet?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

DwayneAustin said:


> Has :leo beaten Gerd Muller's goal record yet?


1 away from equalling. Before today:










Not really sure why there's two "wins become losses".


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Fucking Ronaldo what a goal.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks (Y)


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:mark:


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

:lmao Falcao's acting skills. Ridiculous.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Great free kick from the bale wannabe :terry


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Everyones just kicking the shit out of each other in this game. Also the MLS final just came on TV.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> Great free kick from the bale wannabe :terry


Bale asked by a fan on twitter the other day:

"Gareth Bale ‏@GarethBale11
Ronaldo. Fullstop. RT @Dan_Drury @GarethBale11 ronaldo or messi?"

:terry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Like them or hate them both would be a force in the same team.

Could have been United enaldo


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn you Atletico, you allways get my hopes up only to throw them away.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Valencia sack their manager, chance for Rafa to jump ship


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Valencia sack their manager, chance for Rafa to jump ship


He'll probably be pushed first :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So great to see Cesc back to his best this season for Barca after his horrible performaces last season. Atletico looked really average again in a difficult away fixture. Same as the Valencia match away. *


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a fucking day in Edinburgh. We have finally beaten hearts after 3 and a half years. Absoutley delighted


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:wilkins :ibra


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I just saw the position you were in when Kean was the manager and the position you are in now... The grass is always greener on the other side, hey Nige? :kean


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kean is too young and talented for the Championship. Perhaps he could be the answer to the Chelsea blues.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Joel said:


> I just saw the position you were in when Kean was the manager and the position you are in now... The grass is always greener on the other side, hey Nige? :kean


We were in a false position. We were playing poorly but picked up results and key decisions went our way in some games. Against Leicester at 1-1 they had a goal wrongly ruled out, then we went and got a lucky goal against the run of play. We'd only played a few games anyway and a few wins can see you high up. The problem we have now is that we have a shite squad plus a couple of exceptions with injuries to big players making a world of difference.

Anyone could see that Kean was a joke. He should never have been appointed, but when he nearly took us down from being mid-table and we survived on the last day, it was celebrated like we'd won the league despite talk of Champions League. He got the pay rise and extended contract even after the relegation form that almost saw us down. At the start of last season we all knew we were doomed and he took us down. As much as other fans and Kean's mates on Sky who share the same agent back him up, *his results & nothing else were inexcusable.* Tactically he was clueless. He didn't have all the players on board and he was out of his depth.

Sacking him was the right move but the problem we had was bringing in a good manager. Who would want to work for Venky's? Berg said it himself earlier in the year. He's inherited a shit squad with no pace or width whatsoever. The players we have are either inexperienced or the wrong side of 30 and there's no real depth in the positions we need. Kean brought in Murphy & Etuhu who can't tackle for shit, don't press and get bypassed so easily. Our only other central midfielder is Jason Lowe. He came in yesterday but after playing all last year at right back for some reason under Kean, he looks lost when he plays.

The damage Kean's signings, training methods etc have done is going to take us a while to put right. We went from being one of the fittest teams in the Premiership to one of the worst within about six months. Whoever came in had a massive job on their hands trying to turn us around and the club went with the safe option of a manager who they didn't need to pay compensation for and wouldn't command a big salary.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> :wilkins :ibra


Too good.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

little piece from guillem:



> Spanish football about to implode
> 
> For many people Spanish football is the epitome of how the game should be played. Many experts are citing Barcelona as the greatest team in the history of the game and talking about the Spanish national side in the same breath and with the same reverence as that shown to the Brazilian 1970 World Cup winners. Today there are no fewer than 45 players plying their trade on British pitches, 30 of them in the Premiership. But that doesn’t even begin to tell the whole story.
> 
> ...


sad how this is still able to continue, and from the sounds of it, get even worse.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It really is just a Sunny SPL, without the fair TV deals.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't know where to put this:

Uefa confirms Euro 2020 to be staged in various cities across Europe


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:blatter Platini gone mad with power. Stupid idea imo.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

too Short of a timespan to do it over IMO. Will involve a hell of a lot of travelling for teams as well. Pointless as fuck


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yes but for high school graduate in europe for the summer to find themselves, this is the ideal solution!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What a ridiculous idea. It's pointless.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If people thought Uefa gave a fuck about the fans, this is the day that was put to bed. The cost of travelling inbetween countries for one tournament is ridiculous. Fortunately for the Uefa diplomats & sponsors with the over allocated tickets they get, their private planes can take them to the games they want to go to, those being the semis & final.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

The Euro 2020 stuff seems pretty certain, Scotland, ROI and Wales were planning their bid for Euro 2020 before this was announced, and all 3 countries' governing bodies were behind this idea, so hopefully there'll be some stuff in Glasgow.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

> Goal-line technology was used by Fifa for the first time in the opening game of the Club World Cup on Thursday.
> 
> There was little opportunity to test its effectiveness as Japan's Sanfrecce Hiroshima beat part-timers Auckland City 1-0 in a game of few chances.
> 
> GoalRef, which uses a microchip coil in the ball, and Hawk-Eye, widely used in cricket and tennis, are the two systems being used during the tournament.


Is this real life?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Microchips in the ball? So I guess we won't even have football left when Skynet and the machines rise up and take over the world









Just tell that useless prick of a 5th linesman or whatever he is to keep his eyes on the goal line at all times.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

REUS!!!!

Dortmund 1-0 Wolfsburg

Stuttgart lead against Schalke

Edit: 

Bullshit penalty and red card. 

Dortmund 1-1 Wolfsburg

Edit2:

Dortmund 1-2 Wolfsburg

Naldo for Wolfsburg.

Edit3:

2-2. Błaszczykowski scores the equalizer with a penalty

Edit4:

Dortmund 2-3 Wolfsburg.

Dortmund by far the better side, but a bullshit penalty and red card seemed to have cost them in the end.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bayern won, they are now 14 points above Dortmund.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern must surely go on to win the title now.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

My guess of Real's starting XI: Iker; Varane, Ramos, Pepe, Arbeloa; Sami, Xabi; Callejon, Özil, Cristiano; Benzema


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Five consecutive posts in a short time frame. Seriously nazzac? C'mon man...


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ My bad.

It was an Exciting match


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm so happy that Nacho's started. I really didn't expect that. Almost got my predicted line-up correct. Feel sorry for Di Maria, though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cracker jack of a game in Serie A between Roma and Fiorentina


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

A win would be great against a quality side like Fiorentina. Hope we can hang on for the rest 15 minutes.


Edit: Thank God, that was close!

Osvaldo!! Totti putting a world class performance.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

http://mixturesport.com/crazy-famil...abigail-gives-obafemi-martins-a-bj-in-public/

Funniest thing I've seen in a while :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol i bet mario is pleased and isn't Martins like 70 now


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao that's hilarious. He must be a pensioner by now though.

Atletico currently lead 6-0, Falcao has 5 of them.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

All hail Falcao.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Really hope he does not sign for city or chelsea.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Falcao angry that he saw the WORLDS BEST strikers tear City apart earlier, and is taking it out on lowly Deportivo.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

He's coming this very January :terry :troll

Falcao scored five, five! Five!!! Goodness me just sign already. Doesn't matter how much you'd cost. Just fucking sign! 

As it stands, :messi 21, Falcao 16, enaldo 13...

We need a Falcao smiley, Rush or whoever is making them btw.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So will roman finally bite the bullet and drop his little ladyboy pet and bring in falcao.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Chelsea should be looking at splashing the cash on a defender or two, a deep laying playmaker and renewing Ashley Cole's contract. Not 50 million on Falcao.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Falcao wont leave in January, and probably wont leave until the end of next season. If Atletico make it to the Champions League, he'll stay.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Time to see :messi break Muellers record.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He won't leave in January I don't think.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

As a primarily Porto follower, I would like and wouldn't be surprised if Falcao didn't go to England and ended up at Madrid, Barca or PSG.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Gerd Muller, I'm coming for you ni**a"


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hopefully FALCAO signs for Madrid, dont want to see him at chelsea or city


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Real have a policy of not signing Atletico players, the presidents are good mates.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

They may want to change that policy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bubzeh said:


> Chelsea should be looking at splashing the cash on a defender or two, a deep laying playmaker and renewing Ashley Cole's contract. Not 50 million on Falcao.


Defence is fine once Terry comes back

Cesar, Bran, Terry, Bertrand, Cahill, Luiz, Wallace and Cole make up the ranks and we have a few youth guys and guys we can recall

A CM in general is needed

Cole isnt the player that he used to be. And someone did the math. It costs infinitely more to pay Cole than bring in a good upstart LB whos pretty much as good at this point. Cole has epic performances but hes been very inconsistent this season. 

Deep lying playmaker is Oscar's future role. For now we just need CM depth

Our biggest need is still a striker


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

HE'S DONE IT, HOLY FUCK, completely no sold it as well :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

KING MESSI 

What a PLAYER

:messi


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Was it ever in doubt?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That Messi guy, he could make it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Not at stoke.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

It will be a dark dark day for Football when Messi retires, Let's enjoy him while we can we may never see a player as good as him again


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats to Leo, I reckon he might take it beyond Pele and Maradona in the next few years. Could do with not being in such a great team.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Dissapointed he didn't run off with the ball into the tunnel.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We all should feel privileged to seen this guy from the very beginning of his career. This man will go down as the best ever. And we get to say we watched him play throughout his whole career.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Best ever until i get a contract somewhere :terry


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I think that by the end of his career, most people will be convinced that Messi is the GOAT, but a lot of people will hold onto the "But he always had a good team" argument. If he does stay though, he can always beat Le Tissier, Giggs and Maldini for best one club man.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Inb4 needs to win a world cup.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

How about just performing at a world cup instead? Like Diego did two tournaments in a row. Maradona is definitely the GOAT still until Messi fully replicates his club form at international level. People can argue all they want about how the Argentine team is badly managed or whatever, fact is Maradona won a world cup with a fairly average national side. That and what he did at Napoli requires a once in a lifetime type of genius. Messi is not there yet but of all the current players he is probably the only one with the potential to reach that level.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just popped in to extend my congratulations to the GOAT himself :messi


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Do Barcelona fans rate Victor Valdes at all? Because from my point of view he seems a complete liability, that mistake he's just made is just another of a big list of mistakes he's already made this season.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> Defence is fine once Terry comes back


With or without Terry your central defence is mediocre. Terry looked quality when next to Rio and Carvalho and quite frankly when both men were in their prime that probably wasn't that hard to accomplish. You only have to examine how good Kompany made Lescott look last season to see how truly great players manage to make everyone look great around them.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> With or without Terry your central defence is mediocre. Terry looked quality when next to Rio and Carvalho and quite frankly when both men were in their prime that probably wasn't that hard to accomplish. You only have to examine how good Kompany made Lescott look last season to see how truly great players manage to make everyone look great around them.


I'd say if anyone was pulling the other up it was Terry in both cases, Though Rio and Carvalho didn't need it. 

I may just be biased but I still think Terry would be in a team of the last 10 years alongside Nesta (though you do miss his Lazio days and he lost a bit after the injuries), ahead of Puyol, Cannavaro, Vidic etc.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I Curry I said:


> I'd say if anyone was pulling the other up it was Terry in both cases, Though Rio and Carvalho didn't need it.
> 
> I may just be biased but I still think Terry would be in a team of the last 10 years alongside Nesta (though you do miss his Lazio days and he lost a bit after the injuries), ahead of Puyol, Cannavaro, Vidic etc.


What the hell have I just read?!?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Terry in the team of the last ten years? :wilkins


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I Curry I said:


> I'd say if anyone was pulling the other up it was Terry in both cases, Though Rio and Carvalho didn't need it.
> 
> *I may just be biased* but I still think Terry would be in a team of the last 10 years alongside Nesta (though you do miss his Lazio days and he lost a bit after the injuries), ahead of Puyol, Cannavaro, Vidic etc.


Yes. Yes, you certainly are.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> With or without Terry your central defence is mediocre. Terry looked quality when next to Rio and Carvalho and quite frankly when both men were in their prime that probably wasn't that hard to accomplish. You only have to examine how good Kompany made Lescott look last season to see how truly great players manage to make everyone look great around them.


I agree that Terry has never been a world class player/lucky he has played alongside world class players but he does have an important role at Chelsea. Look how many goals they concede from corners/free kicks/aerial threats when he doesn't play. He doesn't excel at much but what he does excel in, he's one of the best at.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:terry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> With or without Terry your central defence is mediocre. Terry looked quality when next to Rio and Carvalho and quite frankly when both men were in their prime that probably wasn't that hard to accomplish. You only have to examine how good Kompany made Lescott look last season to see how truly great players manage to make everyone look great around them.


Jagielka and Lescott was the best centerback pairing in the league behind only Vidic and Ferdinand in their prime a few seasons back.

You're being very harsh on Lescott there.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Did he really say terry is better than rio, vidic, puyol and cannavaro nevermind a bunch of other defenders i could name that i personally think are better then the mighty brave lion. :terry


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I Curry I said:


> I may just be biased but I still think Terry would be in a team of the last 10 years


:jones

Nesta and Maldini for me


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Terry woulnt even make a premier league best 11 of the last 10 years, let alone a world one


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey, Gerd Muller...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Terry woulnt even make a *premier league* best 11 of the last 10 years, let alone a world one


Be out 2 from Campbell, Rio and Vidic imo.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Be out 2 from Campbell, Rio and Vidic imo.


im probably being biased, but it has to be a rio vidic partnership


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

He's not even the best Chelsea CB of the last 10 years.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Tough Sol in his prime was amazing.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Right, kind of expected that response tbh.I was taking longevity into account, i.e i wouldn't count Ronaldo in that because he was only great for the first couple of seasons of the last 10 years.

I wouldn't have Cannavaro, think he's a bit overrated because of those 7 games, obviously a great defender though. Wouldn't Have Maldini because of the timing, Overall through his career he was obviously better than Terry but in the last 10 years he has had a few seasons cut short and missed a few entirely following retirement. Terry has been a consistent rock in defence. Slightly the Same argument for Vidic, doesn't have Terry's longevity despite being better than him at times. As for Rio, I just think Terry is better defender overall.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

and it gets worse...

Your excuses for how Terry is better than Puyol, Lucio and the GOAT Nesta please.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ferdinand has always been better than Terry. That's no shame, because at a time, Rio was the best defender in the world. People are acting as though Terry is some scrub though. Couldn't be further from the truth. He's not or probably has never been elite, but he was a fantastic defender during the Mourinho days and a very good one post.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Man, nobody is ever beating Lucio imo.

That guy was (peak) the Falcao of defending.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

SN0WMAN said:


> and it gets worse...
> 
> Your excuses for how Terry is better than Puyol, Lucio and the GOAT Nesta please.


Puyol, I don't really have one, he's a fantastic defender and has the trophies to show it, I'd accept putting him in, I just prefer Terry.

Lucio, I didn't see much of between Leverkusen's Champions league run in 02 and Inter, missed pretty much his entire Bayern career so I can't really comment.

Nesta, I didn't say Terry was better than Nesta and I'm not going to now.


also, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIFPro#FIFA_FIFPro_World_XI Only 3 players have been in the world XI 5 times, Terry, Messi and Ronaldo. Not bad company.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

For my money Messi is only 2nd to Garrincha. 

You can bring the "he hasn't won a world cup" into all you like. Winning a tournament means nothing, does it make you a better player if you win a world cup? Is Guivarc'h better than Shearer? Of course not.

If he wins a world cup will he magically become faster, more skilful, a better finisher, a better header, a better passer, a better tackler? Fuck it Fontaine has scored most goals in a single world cup, so he's the greatest that ever lived because YOLO!

"he's hasn't played in England" Garrincha/Pele didn't play in Europe, Maradona didn't play in England, Di Stefano didn't play in England, Eusebio didn't play in England, Kempes didn't play in England, Zidane, Beckenbauer, do I need to go on? So why is it an arguement with Messi?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The whole World Cup argument is retarded anyway and only really used due to the fact that he plays for a country which generally should be competing for the title. Stick him in a small nation that no one ever to compete and that argument would never be thrown around. 

As for the Terry stuff least I Curry backtrakced on his Puyol stuff. Terry is a solid defender but no way would he may it in a team of the last decade.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Henry Hill said:


> How about just performing at a world cup instead? Like Diego did two tournaments in a row. Maradona is definitely the GOAT still until Messi fully replicates his club form at international level. People can argue all they want about how the Argentine team is badly managed or whatever, fact is Maradona won a world cup with a fairly average national side. That and what he did at Napoli requires a once in a lifetime type of genius. Messi is not there yet but of all the current players he is probably the only one with the potential to reach that level.


Rather huehuehue. 12 goals in 9 internationals this year for Argentina. Diego Maradona hasn't won the Champions League, twice even. Or broke goalscoring records of such pedigree.

People that make these type of sweeping comments of 'internationals/Stoke' against Messi, really do not watch him outside of the occasional match in the European Champions League. And, well fuck it, if people did, they still wouldn't make those sweeping comments. They'd see the hype. It isn't aimed at you, there are people who still think this way.

Throw in 'World Cup is invalid', already backed up by posts made earlier in the thread. It isn't exactly his fault, that a country of Argentina's size and stature, hasn't produced class defenders or goalkeepers.

Hes 25 years old. And he is already on his way to being far, far beyond his closest rival to the best player in the world. When hes 35, he'll have plenty more medals, plenty more records and hundreds, maybe even a thousand goals in competitive football.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nesta at his peak was unfairly good.

The best I've seen and it's not close.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Falcao is a beast. 5 goals in a game is just incredible.



kingfunkel said:


> "he's hasn't played in England" Garrincha/Pele didn't play in Europe, Maradona didn't play in England, Di Stefano didn't play in England, Eusebio didn't play in England, Kempes didn't play in England, Zidane, Beckenbauer, do I need to go on? So why is it an arguement with Messi?


Yeah, the argument about him not playing in England is completely stupid. He doesn't need to prove himself in the Premier league.

As for the World cup argument, like Henry Hill said he at least has to perform in the World cup. 
Maradona won a world cup with an average squad.

Btw congrats to Messi for breaking Gerd Muller's record. That's just brilliant.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao Terry nowhere near one of the best defenders when you have Nesta, Rio, Stam, Vidic, Maldini, Lucio, Puyol, Cannavaro, Carvalho, BIG SOL to choose from. Rio and Nesta for me and for a Premier League Rio and either Sol or Vidic.

Falcao is amazing, GOAT striker.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Abk™ said:


> He's coming this very January :terry :troll
> 
> Falcao scored five, five! Five!!! Goodness me just sign already. Doesn't matter how much you'd cost. Just fucking sign!
> 
> ...


i'll make some. Falcao + AVB are on my list. 



WWE_TNA said:


> Inb4 needs to win a world cup.





Henry Hill said:


> How about just performing at a world cup instead?


well that only took 7 mins ique2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

As mentioned, Terry wont be topping any lists in the near future but he definitely provides our backline a lot of stability and leadership :terry. Always feel a more assured when hes back there. Pretty damn great in the air, physical, and probably the most crazy suicidal son of a bitch when it comes to last ditch defending I ever saw

A backline of 
BRAN- Cahill- Terry-Cole 

doesnt exactly live up to the classic Jose days, or even the carlo days, but it sounds pretty good to me


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Falcao's hair is a pain in the ass to crop around :/


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

SJFC said:


> Hey, Gerd Muller...


He will be GOAT when he retires... Best player I,ve seen in my life no one can touch him right now


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate the World Cup talk. It's not even as prestigious as it once was. Champions League is the competition to compete in nowadays and he's proven himself at that level many and many of times. That will be the next record he breaks.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> Do Barcelona fans rate Victor Valdes at all? Because from my point of view he seems a complete liability, that mistake he's just made is just another of a big list of mistakes he's already made this season.


He's the type that will do something incredibly idiotic and cost you a game or make a world class save that no one else could. The yin and the yang. Pinto (the back-up) looks like he won't be extended another season so everyone should start to see someone brought in to be the backup this summer (none of the kids in the youth system are that great). 

People should keep in mind that while Maradona did win a world cup with an average squad the development of other nations now makes it much more difficult to win a world cup. This will only continue as we go into the future. Messi wasn't terrible in South Africa but not terrible isn't good enough for him.

I'm also appalled that no one has mentioned Lahm as one of the GOAT defenders even more so when you add in his size.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic on Messi's 86 goal record: "I would get 90 goals if I were given penalties as referees give them to Barca." Oh Zlatan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's a touch bitter.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Zlatan Ibrahimovic on Messi's 86 goal record: "I would get 90 goals if I were given penalties as referees give them to Barca." Oh Zlatan.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:lmao

:ibra


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I hate the World Cup talk. It's not even as prestigious as it once was. Champions League is the competition to compete in nowadays and he's proven himself at that level many and many of times. That will be the next record he breaks.


The world cup is still the most prestigious cup in football. That's not even debatable.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tbf if Ibra played in the Barca team now without Messi and they made him the focal point, he'd probably score a fuckload too.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Samoon said:


> The world cup is still the most prestigious cup in football. That's not even debatable.


In your opinion. I bet a lot of players would rather win the Champions League. Times have changed. If Messi don't win the World Cup it won't change anything. The argument of "oh but he never won a World Cup or took his team to a World Cup final etc." bullshit would be invalid. Who cares. He's won Barca 2 Champions Leagues, that is more important.

I don't even get excited for the World Cup anymore. I much prefer the Euros


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> In your opinion. I bet a lot of players would rather win the Champions League. Times have changed. If Messi don't win the World Cup it won't change anything. The argument of "oh but he never won a World Cup or took his team to a World Cup final etc." bullshit would be invalid. Who cares. He's won Barca 2 Champions Leagues, that is more important.
> 
> I don't even get excited for the World Cup anymore. I much prefer the Euros


I'm not really sure if that's true, World cup is still the most important cup in football and many players would prefer to win that. Maybe some Europeans but defintely not the majority. World cup happens every 4 years and the champions league happens every year which kind of makes the World cup more prestigious. 

It won't be invalid, if he wins a world cup, I don't think anyone would disagree with him being the GOAT. If he at least performs in a World cup, I will consider him the GOAT, until then it is Maradona imo.

Btw 1 world cup>2 champions league.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think Messi has to win a world cup. He just needs to perform at a world cup, which he hasn't done yet. He was poor by his standards in South Africa.

In Brazil 2014 or Russia 2018, he'll have to perform well, for me to consider him the GOAT ahead of Maradona


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

He doesn't have to perform on any stage! Does proving yourself in a tournament make you any better? I always thought if you're the best on the football you're the best. Unless you take a defensive stand point then it's Beckenbauer. 

People talk about Maradona carrying a team but times have changed, in no game did he ever have 3-4 players around him once he touched the ball.

It's a competition, where luck & timing is more important than skill. Had Maradona not done the "hand of god" and didn't beat England would he not be considered as good because he never would of won a world cup? How about if Pele didn't have 10 of the best players in the world around him at the time. 

It's all about timing, had pele been in this current Brazil team I'm not sure he'd win a world cup. If Messi was in the Argentina of '86 he would of went on to win the world cup. As Argentina were average but so were a lot of the countries at the time. 

Had Messi of chosen to be Spanish and won the world cup in 2010, he would get "he can't win without Xavi/Iniesta" it's a losing battle. When he's retired and the new generation are looking back on players, he'd be looked at as the greatest and every Argentine player will be compared to him instead of Maradona. 

Anyone remember the comparisons to Stanley Matthews? No because it's a different generation so they compare the newer players to '66-'12.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Zlatan Ibrahimovic on Messi's 86 goal record: "I would get 90 goals if I were given penalties as referees give them to Barca." Oh Zlatan.



He never said that. It was just a joke tweet from a reporter that everyone took seriously.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

He probably is thinking it though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I love zlatan and another epic quote from him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

For anyone who says he hasn't performed at a WC, the lad is 25. 

Twenty fucking five. He was 23 in 2010 during that WC and he was 19 in 2006. He hasn't even hit his prime now, never mind when the next WC rolls around.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

He's got 2 more world cups in him. Maybe 3 if he stays at his amazing level throughout his thirtees.

Like i said before. He doesn't have to win a world cup, because Thats a team effort. All he has to do is perform really well at a world cup (like Maradona) to be the GOAT imo. He's got plenty of time to do that of course.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> He's got 2 more world cups in him. Maybe 3 if he stays at his amazing level throughout his thirtees.
> 
> Like i said before. He doesn't have to win a world cup, because Thats a team effort. All he has to do is perform really well at a world cup (like Maradona) to be the GOAT imo. He's got plenty of time to do that of course.


Yes, this pretty much.He needs to at least perform in the WC to prove that he is the GOAT imo and he has plenty of time to do that


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

No rulebook says he 'needs' to.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> No rulebook says he 'needs' to.


Hence why me and Samoon put "imo". The GOAT discussion is all based on opinion


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Desecrated said:


> No rulebook says he 'needs' to.



That's why I put imo


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> People can argue all they want about how the Argentine team is badly managed or whatever, fact is Maradona won a world cup with a fairly average national side


I always find this argument stupid as well. Yes the team was fairly average but so were most teams at that tournament. No team stood out and it was one of the weaker world cups team wise so yes they were average but still one of the best. Also the team was built around Maradona and in set in SA.

Messi didn't have the team built around him, home advantage (continent) and teams around them were actually amazing (Spain, Germany). Maradona wouldn't have shone either under these conditions.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> For anyone who says he hasn't performed at a WC, the lad is 25.
> 
> Twenty fucking five. He was 23 in 2010 during that WC and he was 19 in 2006. He hasn't even hit his prime now, never mind when the next WC rolls around.


Maradona was twenty five when he did this:








> I always find this argument stupid as well. Yes the team was fairly average but so were most teams at that tournament. No team stood out and it was one of the weaker world cups team wise so yes they were average but still one of the best. Also the team was built around Maradona and in set in SA.
> 
> Messi didn't have the team built around him, home advantage (continent) and teams around them were actually amazing (Spain, Germany). Maradona wouldn't have shone either under these conditions.


What research have you done to indicate that it was one of the weakest world cups team wise? Looking at the squad lists, it seems to me that Italy, Brazil and Germany all look pretty damn good on paper back then. And having a team built around you means nothing when you don't have the quality to back you up otherwise Van Persie would have guided Arsenal to the title last season. The difference was that Diego was so freakin talented that he actually could have gone to a team like Liverpool and made them challengers.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> Maradona was twenty five when he did this:







Messi was 19 years old when he scored this goal.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Purple Aki said:


> Messi was 19 years old when he scored this goal.


TBF, There's a difference between scoring the winning goal in a World Cup Quarter Final, and scoring against a low table league side.

The occasion was far different


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Completely irrelevant. I'm showing you what a 25 year old is capable of.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Right, but there isn't a WC on this year, which makes your point irrelevant.

Messi was 23 and 19 during the last 2 world cups. Not 25 like he is now.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Rather huehuehue. 12 goals in 9 internationals this year for Argentina. Diego Maradona hasn't won the Champions League, twice even. Or broke goalscoring records of such pedigree.
> 
> People that make these type of sweeping comments of 'internationals/Stoke' against Messi, really do not watch him outside of the occasional match in the European Champions League. And, well fuck it, if people did, they still wouldn't make those sweeping comments. They'd see the hype. It isn't aimed at you, there are people who still think this way.
> 
> ...


It's not all about goals. I don't think you understand what Maradona accomplished at club level. What he did for Napoli would be the equivalent of Suarez dragging Liverpool to the premiership. And plese Messi fanboys don't jump on the old "there were no good teams back then bullshit" because Serie A in Maradona's era was fucking sublime and he somehow, god only knows how made a team who were completely irreleveant before he arrived overcome one of the greatest Milan sides in history which boasted the likes of Van Basten, Maldini, Baresi, Gullit, Ancelotti and Rijkard. You might just have heard of a few of those players...

You're too caught up in a world of stats. International career is the true making of a GOAT and if you don't want to believe that then more fool you.




> Right, but there isn't a WC on this year, which makes your point irrelevant.



You said he's only 25. I was just showing you how a 25 year old conquered the world of football making the point that it's not really that young at all when you look at the calibre of player Messi is up against in the GOAT stakes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

My point was that he was 23 and 19 in previous WCs and people hold his performances there against him. 

Messi at 25 has scored 86 goals in 12 months. So 25 isn't really that young, but that wasnt my point.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> What research have you done to indicate that it was one of the weakest world cups team wise? Looking at the squad lists, it seems to me that Italy, Brazil and Germany all look pretty damn good on paper back then. And having a team built around you means nothing when you don't have the quality to back you up otherwise Van Persie would have guided Arsenal to the title last season. The difference was that Diego was so freakin talented that he actually could have gone to a team like Liverpool and made them challengers.


Brazil - Injures to key players plus in-fighting. Leandro (unsung hero of WC82 squad) even retired right before the tournament because the coach dropped his friend. 

Germany - Work in progress. A bit like Germany is at the moment. Great team but not at their peak yet. In fact look at the next tournament final to see what would happen when they were ready.

Italy - Not exactly the Italy of 4 years prior.

Van Persie guided Arsenal to third last season, a great acomplishment. Look how well they are doing without him being the focal point. If Van Persie can do that I have no doubt a talent one step above him such as Messi would be able to muster up a title challenege. 



Henry Hill said:


> You're too caught up in a world of stats. International career is the true making of a GOAT and if you don't want to believe that then more fool you.


You look at footballers incorrectly.

Also what was the first World Cup you ever watched?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah that's fine we were making different points. 


Some people on here seem very confused about international attributes. 

1.) The World Cup is and always will be the most important event in football. Just because you don't like or appreciate it doesn't change that fact. No-one would swap a World Cup winners medal for a Champions League medal. I bet Torres wouldn't even swap his anonymous winners world cup medal for a Champions league win accompanied with a Golden Boot. 

2.) When you play for Argentina and the player you're being directly compared to as the greatest of all time played for Argentina of course international performance is relevant. So the team isn't built around him? So the managers have been shit? So what? You take the bull by the horns and you show the world why you are the greatest to have ever graced the game. That doesn't mean winning the thing, it means putting on an unforgettable spectacle that people will never forget and will become as iconic as the stuff he has done at club level. 

When I think World Cup 98 my first thought is France winning, my second is Bergkamp's stroke of match winning genius against Argentina. Messi needs a few of those moments on his CV. He has 2, maybe even 3 more tournaments to achieve that goal.




> I have no doubt a talent one step above him such as Messi would be able to muster up a title challenege.


Maradona won the title twice against one of the all time great club sides. He did far more than just muster a title challenge. 

We don't know what Messi would do being part of just a good team just like we don't know what Maradona could have accomplished in Europe in today's much friendlier format of qualification. It still doesn't take away from either achievement.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Can't justify your opinion if it is based around a player becoming world class because of 7 good games at a month long tournament, which occurs every 4 years. So 1 month every 48 months.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Being the best in the world against the best in the world in a pressurised situation is far more impressive than a goalscoring record over the course of one year. 

The moment Messi turns it on in a world cup, I can guarantee everyone on here who had previously said it wasn't important will suddenly be creaming their pants over just how important it is. You don't think the World Cup matters at the moment because Messi hasn't performed to his best at a World Cup. That's the simple truth. It's your safety option. If Messi never performs at the WC then you'll bring up all this stuff about how the champion league has evolved to become more prestigious yada yada yada.... If he does perform at a WC then you won't need to scramble for an excuse. 

I personally don't have any bias on the issue whatsoever. The moment Messi has a brilliant WC I'll concede that he really is the best player of all time.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Being the best in the world against the best in the world in a pressurised situation is far more impressive than a goalscoring record over the course of one year.


As previously stated, he was the best in the world against some pretty average teams in 86, not the best in the world. There was a reason he could not replicate this form in 90.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> As previously stated, he was the best in the world against some pretty average teams in 86, not the best in the world. There was a reason he could not replicate this form in 90.


The same 1990 where he was their best player en route to another World Cup Final? A final they only lost mind you because of one of the worse dives in football history.

Was Serie A average in 89/90 too?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Biggest sign that messi is the best on earth in my opinion is just watching him

Its almost unfair when you see teams taking him on

Hes proven himself in tournaments, leagues. Big games and small. Hes a pretty good kid

Hes got time to show his skillz internationally too. Hes really brought out some good performances for argentina lately


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> The same 1990 where he was their best player en route to another World Cup Final? A final they only lost mind you because of one of the worse dives in football history.
> 
> Was Serie A average in 89/90 too?


You mean the same 1990 when they lost to Cameroon, ended 3rd in their group and had to win two penalty shootouts to get to the final?

Also their goalkeeper is widely regarded as their best player at the 1990 tournament and his Serie A acheievement was very good but it wasn't as high pressured as playing against some of the best players in the world at the most prestigous tournament in the world now was it.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> You mean the same 1990 when they lost to Cameroon, ended 3rd in their group and had to win two penalty shootouts to get to the final?


You mean the same 1990 when his individual brilliance actually kept them in the game against Brazil and Italy?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Real question is how much better or worse would diego have been when not fucked up on coke. :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

real question is how good fat ronaldo would have been if not for his chronic knee injury


and him being FAT

:steiner2


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> and his Serie A acheievement was very good but it wasn't as high pressured as playing against some of the best players in the world at the most prestigous tournament in the world now was it.


Glad you agree. International performance is more important. The fact that he's got the Serie A career to go with it is just one hell of a tasty bonus.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Glad you agree. International performance is more important. The fact that he's got the Serie A career to go with it is just one hell of a tasty bonus.


I've never disagreed. International performance is important but consistency is key. He did it against average teams in 86. It wasn't the same in 90 against stronger teams. Zidane managed to do it in 98 and 06.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

You might need to sit down for a few minutes. I think your mind's just been blown by the might of Diego.

Maradona - he makes average teams look brilliant when he wants.









> I've never disagreed. International performance is important but consistency is key. He did it against average teams in 86. It wasn't the same in 90 against stronger teams. Zidane managed to do it in 98 and 06.


Maradona is the reason why Italy's superb team in 90 went out. And Brazil and Yugoslavia. He was the MVP behind their route to the final. If he couldn't match 86 it's because no-one on the planet could replicate that kind of class twice. 

Zidane was one of many incredible players in those teams. Maradona wasn't. Funny you should bring up group stages and Zidane given his early contribution in the 1998 World Cup.

You're completely off the mark about there being these average teams in 86 too. Not knowing who the players were doesn't make them average. Maradona just made them look bad.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Butt hurt Zlatan? funny cause the last time he was the best striker in Inter out of 27 goals 14 or more were penalties


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what makes a player really special to me is dragging a mediocre team to exceptional levels against all odds to heights it has no right reaching


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

RamaDead said:


> what makes a player really special to me is dragging a mediocre team to exceptional levels against all odds to heights it has no right reaching


:stevie


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> You might need to sit down for a few minutes. I think your mind's just been blown by the might of Diego.
> 
> Maradona - he makes average teams look brilliant when he wants.


Please :jordan

You have avoided the points that I've made that show Maradona for what he really was internationally hence why you had to bring up club form which isn't as important. Maybe you should take a seat and evaluate how when looking at the past, narrow mindedness can make you look foolish and the bigger picture is what counts.



Henry Hill said:


> Maradona is the reason why Italy's superb team in 90 went out. And Brazil and Yugoslavia. He was the MVP behind their route to the final. If he couldn't match 86 it's because no-one on the planet could replicate that kind of class twice.
> 
> Zidane was one of many incredible players in those teams. Maradona wasn't. Funny you should bring up group stages and Zidane given his early contribution in the 1998 World Cup.
> 
> You're completely off the mark about there being these average teams in 86 too. Not knowing who the players were doesn't make them average. Maradona just made them look bad.


1st para - As I've said their goalkeeper was regarded as their MVP at that tournament. If there was a different goalkeeper Argentina probably wouldn't have reached the final (same for the lottery shootouts and the rules being different in the group stage) 

2nd para - Mostly true but it doesn't change the fact that he performed at the biggest stage of them all, the final.

3rd para - This is complete assumption that I don't know who these players are... There was no stand out teams at the 86 World Cup and that's fact. Brazil were the closest to being great but as I've stated key injures and in-fighting plus a penalty shootout was their downfall.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> You have avoided the points that I've made that show Maradona for what he really was internationally hence why you had to bring up club form which isn't as important. Maybe you should take a seat and evaluate how when looking at the past, narrow mindedness can make you look foolish and the bigger picture is what counts.


Wrong. I brought up club form to enlighten Messi fanboys that Maradona actually accomplished something amazing at club level too and that it's not just that wonder goal vs England that he became legendary for. 

The bigger picture is the one you're avoiding and it's quite simple. Messi needs a performance on the biggest stage of them all. You haven't shown Maradona for what he really was internationally, you've tried to rewrite history by downgrading his genius in 86 and then completely neglected his awesome contributions against Italy, Brazil and Yugoslavia in 90.

Next thing we know, Messi's friendly performance against Brazil will be justification for his entire international career.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Wrong. I brought up club form to enlighten Messi fanboys that Maradona actually accomplished something amazing at club level too and that it's not just that wonder goal vs England that he became legendary for.


Now now Henry we both know you're prone to doing this. You contradict yourself in a post and when you get pointed out on it suddenly you were doing it for this whole new audience. Be a man and just admit you are wrong. 



Henry Hill said:


> The bigger picture is the one you're avoiding and it's quite simple. Messi needs a performance on the biggest stage of them all. You haven't shown Maradona for what he really was internationally, you've tried to rewrite history by downgrading his genius in 86 and then completely neglected his awesome contributions against Italy, Brazil and Yugoslavia in 90.


I'm not avoiding the first half of this paragraph, you must be mistaking me for someone else. I have never said anything on this forum about Messi not needing that World Cup performance. As for the rest of the paragraph, it's a fact that the other teams in 86 were average just like Argentina. 

I also don't neglect his contributions against Italy, Brazil and Yugoslavia, it's just his contribution was not awesome. Brazil is the only one you argue that point with credibility. Argentina were the worst team in each of these games and on the backfoot in all of them. Yugoslavia were done to 10 men for the majority of the game and were still the better team, it ended 0 - 0 and Argentina won on a penalty shootout in which Maradona missed. Not awesome. Brazil didn't take their chances and one peice of Maradona magic set up a goal. Debatable if this is awesome as he done one thing the whole game. Would you say RVP was awesome vs Man City? Italy match was basically the same as the Yugoslavia match except he scored the penalty this time. Not awesome.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

They were on the backfoot because as a team they couldn't compete. Maradona's individual class was what kept them going. 

I'm not contradicting anything either. I'f I'm emphasizing his achievements at Napoli it's because it's not as well documented as his glory for Argentina and I feel it's important for people to understand how Maradona's Napoli performances are just as impressive 
as Messi scoring ninety goals a season. I never said it was as impressive as his 86 performance because quite frankly nothing in the history of the game tops that. 

Stop looking for arguments that clearly aren't there.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Maradonas indivual class kept them going? Read this again. Twice.



> I also don't neglect his contributions against Italy, Brazil and Yugoslavia, it's just his contribution was not awesome. Brazil is the only one you argue that point with credibility. Argentina were the worst team in each of these games and on the backfoot in all of them. Yugoslavia were done to 10 men for the majority of the game and were still the better team, it ended 0 - 0 and Argentina won on a penalty shootout in which Maradona missed. Not awesome. Brazil didn't take their chances and one peice of Maradona magic set up a goal. Debatable if this is awesome as he done one thing the whole game. Would you say RVP was awesome vs Man City? Italy match was basically the same as the Yugoslavia match except he scored the penalty this time. Not awesome.


Everybody can be blinded by bias. I'm since a huge Nedved fan, I'd pick him over Zidane! But I'm not blind enough to see that Zidane probably is the better player I just can't see it because of my huge boner for Nedved. You need to try and look at this objectively too. He produced glimpes of magic at 90 but for the majority of his time there he was average. This is fact. Read that quote for a third time and stop denying it to yourself.

I also disagree with your 'impressive performance' comment but there is no reason for me to school you on that too.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Maradonas indivual class kept them going? Read this again. Twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay thanks. I read your description of the game and it has now become my opinion of the game too. 

You're the best teach!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Okay thanks. I read your description of the game and it has now become my opinion of the game too.
> 
> You're the best teach!


That's just confusing. I know we have two different opinions but what about facts. Look at the Yugoslavia match:



> Yugoslavia were done to 10 men for the majority of the game and were still the better team, it ended 0 - 0 and Argentina won on a penalty shootout in which Maradona missed


This is Maradona performing awesome to you? Take out Maradona and put Messi there. Is it still awesome? I'm not asking you to change your opinions, I'm asking you to look at things objectively.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

We disagree on the matter but I'm not sure why it's even relevant to the debate. The fact is Maradona had at the very least one brilliant World Cup (I believe he had two but whatever) Messi still needs one imo to be on the same level because as I've already stated I don't think there's too much between them when it comes to club performances.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> We disagree on the matter but I'm not sure why it's even relevant to the debate. The fact is Maradona had at the very least one brilliant World Cup (in which most teams were average, it was set in his continent and the team was built around him) Messi still needs one imo to be on the same level because as I've already stated I don't think there's too much between them when it comes to club performances.


Agreed


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Having an average team built around you is really not much of an advantage. 

Your downgrading of his international career is hysterical. In 86 he scored 5 goals and provided 5 assists. To do that in a World Cup setting is remarkable.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Just because internationals were relevant, does not mean they are relevant today. And they aren't. There is no benchmark in football that states he must achieve this to be 'GOAT'. And like I said earlier in the thread, people who actually watch Messi 2-3 or more times a month, every month, will know he is the real deal. The quick 90 minutes in the middle of April does not count.

Also, in terms of consistency, Messi outdoes Diego. His record improves every year, and hes already up on goals this season if basing his goal ratio on averages.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> *Just because internationals were relevant, does not mean they are relevant today*. And they aren't. There is no benchmark in football that states he must achieve this to be 'GOAT'. And like I said earlier in the thread, people who actually watch Messi 2-3 or more times a month, every month, will know he is the real deal. The quick 90 minutes in the middle of April does not count.
> 
> Also, in terms of consistency, Messi outdoes Diego. His record improves every year, and hes already up on goals this season if basing his goal ratio on averages.



I'm afraid you're living in a fantasy world. And as I already mentioned it's not all about goals. For starters Maradona played a large part of his career in Italy which was renowned for impeccable defending. His influence went way beyond hitting the back of the net, he was the inspiration that made an ordinary team achieve extraordinary things.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not discreditting Maradona's club achievements. But I am definately not bluffing on internationals being second rate, 'thing of the past'. They aren't a measure of talent in modern days. And to be frank, they were only a big deal in the past because their coverage far exceeded the European Cups and the domestic game in other countries.

You are eventually going to realise the latter, right?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Udinese played an away game were only one fan showed up:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He should get a free season ticket or something.

Oh dear Bonucci:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Straight from the Steven Taylor handbook :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shoot first time and it's 2-0. what on earth is that :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bonucci :lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Udinese played an away game were only one fan showed up:


Related article here:

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/world-of-sport/udinese-cheered-serie-match-precisely-one-fan-152055117.html


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

With the strong possibility of Drogba signing with Juve, from what I know, he can't play in the CL with them because the squad is finalized before the first group game. Maybe it's an exception because he wasn't playing in Europe but anyone can clarify it? 

About the move, a Drogba/Pirlo pair is something I always wanted to see and they're already in good form, can be a CL material team if they click together. Better in Italy than in China.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> I'm not discreditting Maradona's club achievements. But I am definately not bluffing on internationals being second rate, 'thing of the past'. They aren't a measure of talent in modern days. And to be frank, they were only a big deal in the past because their coverage far exceeded the European Cups and the domestic game in other countries.
> 
> You are eventually going to realise the latter, right?


They still far exceed the domestic game in regards to attention. It was recently announced that Euro 2012 got more online buzz than the Olympics. Internationals are still the big one in football and that's not going to change anytime soon. World Cups and Euros bring in the casuals just like the Tour De France brings in casual fans of cycling and Wimbledon brings in casual fans of tennis. They might not be the best to watch but they are the most prestigious.


Also Drogba to Juve? Please, please let this be true He'd be the icing on what is currently a near brilliant cake.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> With the strong possibility of Drogba signing with Juve, from what I know, he can't play in the CL with them because the squad is finalized before the first group game. Maybe it's an exception because he wasn't playing in Europe but anyone can clarify it?
> 
> About the move, a Drogba/Pirlo pair is something I always wanted to see and they're already in good form, can be a CL material team if they click together. Better in Italy than in China.


Registration re-opens in January.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:messi


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^ :shaq


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

dem skillz.

Drogba to Juve? If they get a striker who scores regulary, they'll be scary.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

DROGBAAAAA


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Aubemayangs £2500 boots he wore when warming up against Lyon.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

if I wore them on Sundays I'd not be walking off the pitch. Saying that, if I turned up with them I'd probably not be allowed on the pitch either.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern drop points at home to Gladbach


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Them boots are shocking and that's coming from somebody who wears pink footy boots :messi


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bayern are still winning the Bundesliga, Dortmund and Leverkusen have too much ground to make up.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern will have a 9 point gap at least heading into the winter break


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Schalke lose 3-1 at home to Freiburg. They are in a terrible run of form atm.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wolfsburg lose too, as do Stuttgart.

Kiessling is scoring for fun for Leverkusen atm.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao Blackburn lose again. For their sake they're lucky they're with teams like Barnsley and Sheffield Wednesday.

Schalke losing again :/ German league is Munich's for sure, no way they'll drop it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> :lmao Blackburn lose again. For their sake they're lucky they're with teams like Barnsley and Sheffield Wednesday.


I'm just going to sit here and watch Mav go fishing and wait for him to catch a bite with this meaty one.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

BVB lead 1-0. Mario Gotze!!!

Need to win this match after a disapointing loss to Wolfsburg last week

*edit 1-3. Lewandowski

Come on BVB!!


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone see Pirlo's free kick earlier? 

What a man.

Looking forward to Barca vs Athletico tonight, feeling a Falcao hat trick in the Nou Camp.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo. GOAT.

Madrid are just so fucking bad though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Madrid don't give a fuck.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ique2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck never betting on Madrid again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Falcao is not in real life right now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

FALCAO


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I want him so bad.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He can't be stopped.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Best out and out striker in the world!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Outfuckingrageous goal.

Barcelona should be banned. It's not fair.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What a strike.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Seems everyone's sucking his dick right now, anyway Falcaaaaaaooo! :falcao GOAT!

Adriano cancelling it out :kenny


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

When you have Adriano scoring goals like that, is there even any point playing Barca?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Keep calm and speak Catalan. 

Two shaq-tastic goals. What a first half.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sky not even pointing out Messi asking for yellow cards. LOL

Convinced Armstrong would straight out suck his dick is Messi asked.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DONE!

Atleti always does this shit. Threaten to do something and then lose.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Harsh on Atletico to go in behind. Far superior tactically and deserved the lead. Just eat up Barca's play and were killing them on the break and on set plays. Then Barca produce two moments of brilliant and undo everything. Adriano goal was as unstoppable as they get. He scores some right crackers on a scarily regular basis. Busquets finish was so class too. Falcao is an absolute joy to watch. The pace and the finish for his goal summed him up in a nutshell. Phenomenal player. There's probably better strikers out there for value but I'd pay crazy money to get him in my team because he's worth crazy money.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Clearly Falcao must still prove he is better than Atletico's former hero :torres
So the only reasonable solution available to this is to go to Liverpool and score more goals than him there
I guess I would be willing to take him at the club so he could do this


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

No chance in hell :falcao is going to a mid table team, DwayneAustin :troll


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Abk™ said:


> No chance in hell :falcao is going to a mid table team, DwayneAustin :troll


Just you wait and see :hendo3
He'd jump at the chance to join a side with :downing supplying cross after cross. Dem goals.
Clearly the "Downing you can leave" stories atm are scare tactics to force Falcao to hurry up and join in January


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Put Falcao in any of Arsenal, Spurs, Chelsea, they'd be instant title contenders.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Suck every inch of my dick Real Madrid. 

Feel it deep in your throat.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Too much GOAT for the keeper in dat shot


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Messi only needs 20 more goals to break Godfrey Chitalu's record for most goals in a calendar year.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> Suck every inch of my dick Real Madrid.
> 
> Feel it deep in your throat.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Suck it. Just suck it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:messi is that 90?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Balls deep in La Liga. 

Burn Madrid, burn.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This Messi fella is almost as good as Reus


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

100 Goals in 2013? Why Not? 

Would be interested to know what was Messi's longest goal drought in 2012.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:messi gonna :messi


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Brilliant from Atletico for 30 minutes, but they were flagging at that point, and the Adriano belter out of nowhere really knocked the spirit out of them. Second half was a complete spanking and Barca could have gone on to score 5 & 6 if they wanted. This all without Messi getting involved for large portions. Frightening.

Puyol, Pique and Busquets were immense, don't even think Falcao had more than 10 touches in the last 2/3rds of the game. He did bend them over for the first 3rd, though.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Messi only needs 20 more goals to break Godfrey Chitalu's record for most goals in a calendar year.


Yeah, in the Zambian league:leo. We'd be as well counting Sunday league records.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SJFC said:


> Yeah, in the Zambian league:leo. We'd be as well counting Sunday league records.


Stoke. Night. Rain.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

needs 7 to beat Mullers Goals per game ratio


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Nevermind Stoke, what about Dundee on a Tuesday night in the middle of a Scottish Winter, he'd have a heck of a time beating of all the Junkies and Alcys just to get in to the changing rooms


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

West Bromwich Albion 
Liverpool 
Southampton	
West Ham	
Newcastle United 
Nor​wich 
Readi​ng 
Sunderl​and 
Wigan 
​Stoke 
Asto​n Villa	
Queens Park Rangers 


Teams that have scored less goals than Messi this year


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao :lmao, :evra


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So glad I stopped watching that game after Busquets goal. I knew exactly what Atleti were going to go and do.

Falcao though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

In order to be called the greatest player that ever lived, Messi needs to go to the Zambian League and score 100 goals in a calendar year. Until then he will never be deserving of the tag best player of all time :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shame Barca ended up outclassing them and putting the game to bed. 1st half was class. Be interesting to see how Atletico do at home against Barca and Real. Outclassed in both away ties. I hate saying titles are won even before xmas but it'd take a huge meltdown for Barca to blow the league now. Real don't even seem to care. Would love for them to finish 3rd.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lord Santa Claus IV. said:


> *Shame Barca ended up outclassing them and putting the game to bed. 1st half was class. Be interesting to see how Atletico do at home against Barca and Real. Outclassed in both away ties. I hate saying titles are won even before xmas but it'd take a huge meltdown for Barca to blow the league now. Real don't even seem to care. Would love for them to finish 3rd.*


They won't care if they win the Champions League, which is a real possibility if Mourinho tells them to focus on it and nothing else.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Got outclassed by Dortmund in the group stage so it's not looking good. They weren't exactly brilliant vs City either. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

madrid playing like a team with no belief or confidence in a manager, who has been told he's not going to be there at the end of the season. they dont give a shit because they have no reason to. like really, what do penaldo and other big guns have to play for now? out of the title race, a manager living on borrowed time, looking very ordinary in the champions league by their lofty standars. some real (hehe) problems with morale, and i don't envy the next manager having to deal with that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mourinho wouldn't have stayed if he was told he wouldn't be there at the end of the season. We know he won't be there, but if the board told him that, he'd leave in the same hour.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel is right about Atletico vs Barca. Atletico start well, then seem to fade, which is a shame because the first 30 or so minutes of that match was brilliant.

It's Champions League or nothing for Real Madrid now. They are not catching Barca. But their champions league form hasn't been good, so even that looks very doubtful at the moment. The only team they really outplayed was Ajax, and City at home (even though it was only 3-2, Real were all over City really)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I think Real might have something up their sleeves for UCL. All depends on the draw

La Liga is done for them basically.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Mourinho wouldn't have stayed if he was told he wouldn't be there at the end of the season. We know he won't be there, but if the board told him that, he'd leave in the same hour.


depends. may have a clause that stops him leaving before the end of the season. might be told to focus on the champions league. idk. it's not like anything to do with real madrid is straightforward.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Jose needs the Champions League win with Real to feed his ego. He wont just walk out while he feels he has a chance of winning that. He isn't the issue though really. The players are the problem from what I've seen of them this season. They don't seem to care and they all look down on morale, both individually and collectively. Ronaldo looks unhappy, Benzema and Higuain haven't been delivering, Ozil looks knackered, Modrid hasn't settled in yet and their defence will always concede goals. 

Dropped more points this season than they did in the entirety of last season. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Obvious Ronaldo's heart is with United.

OBVIOUS I SAY.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Gonna go with this for my favourite goal this year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

napoli docked 2 points and cannavaro suspended for 6 months due to that match fixing incident a while back.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Barca have given Puyol a contract till 2016, bit risky at that age, normally giggs and scholes just get 1 year contracts


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it'll be so he becomes a coach when he retires i would imagine.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> With 25 league goals, Lionel Messi has scored more than 62 of the 95 teams in the top-5 European leagues this season #fcblive


:jones


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

psg/qatar sponsorship deal valued at 150 mil a season. and doesnt include stadium naming rights.

to put that into perspective if we had signed that deal we would've run a profit.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Schalke's woes continue. Losing to Mainz at home in the German Cup 2-1.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what is going wrong with Schalke all of a sudden?

Also Cannavaro suspended for 6 months, not like Napoli don't already have a mediocre backline


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Juventus running away from the pack for another scudetto


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tito in recession from his tumour and has fallen ill.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Barca have given Puyol a contract till 2016, bit risky at that age, normally giggs and scholes just get 1 year contracts


He's not Giggs and Scholes ique


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri
JUST IN: according to spanish tv Cuatro, Barcelona contacted a replacement for Vilanova until end of season, and is now waiting for decision


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pep will see out the season. No doubt about it.

Either that, or someone else young and talented. :kean


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sad news about Tito. Sucks that he can't see out a season that has been great so far. But all that is important is he beats this and regains full health.

Can't see it being anyone but Pep.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:kean

He can show how truly young and talented he is when provided talented players, and not Sunday amateurs.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Fucking terrible news about Tito, hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Speculation is Tito has stepped down.

Be very surprised if Pep did come back, it's the obvious thing, but would be a tad weird. However, I think it'd be a bit more acceptable and welcomed, from me, if Tito has stepped down. If he had simply taken some time out, Pep returning could have undermined his position as Manager.

Just devastating for Barca, really. As a club, they've had a terrible year with illness.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sucks about Tito  Just before the holidays too.*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

RDM to step in and win the Champions League again...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Just heard the news about Tito, that sucks, he was doing really well for Barcelona. Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Wrong thread :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

twat :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EMILE HESKEY - ONE OF THE BIGGEST NAMES IN WORLD FOOTBALL


:hesk2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Terrible news about tito.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dortmund 5-1 Hannover.

Great from Dortmund apart from that brief spell after Reus was subbed off. Gotze was fantastic, grabbing a hat trick. Poor goal to give away, but it didn't matter. Everyone seemed to be trying to get Lewandowski to score, playing the ball into him when there's an opportunity to go alone. Finally got his goal at the end.

Edit* Bayern vs Dortmund in the next round of the German cup :mark:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Thomas 'The Great' Muller has signed a new contract which will keep him in Munich until June 2017.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ndly-sees-star-studded-teams-face-Brazil.html

Great to see the GOAT Striker has slimmed down and Zidane still the maestro


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm actually devastated. 

Tito was doing AMAZING things with Barca. I hope his recovery is fast and he is back ASAP. 

Oh and no way is Pep coming back.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Shocked to see people even thinking about a Pep return lol, that's obviously not gonna happen. Hope Tito recovers real well. I actually underrated him when he was first announced as the clubs manager but he's gone on to prove me wrong. The best start to a season in the history of Liga. 15 wins out of 16 is a huge achievement. Would suck if Barca win the league without him around.

Will be interesting to see how Barca perform under their new temporary manager, Jordi Roura.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i wonder what platini will have to say about psg's official new sponsorship after the song and dance he made about our paltry (and rule abiding, just like this psg one) 40 mil sponsorship. french team looking to go to the top, his son working there, i suspect not a peep. his own son has helped kill his flawed policy. beautiful.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Pastore's good wk continues: declares love for Milan then rams car into PSG training ground gate after being refused entry to staff car park


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Brighton being denied a gift 3 points due to a waterlogged pitch :/

Rangers atm up against Elgin City, and if they win, open a 7-point gap with a game in hand. Road back to the top looks like step one will be completed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

livaja misses a winner vs genoa from about 15 cm out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

strong strong rumours that jose has benched casillas as a message to those players (casillas, ramos, alonso) that dont like him.

surely not

well surely yes. first time he's been dropped in 10 years.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow. Shit's going down in Madrid. Would be amazing if Madrid lost due to a keeper mistake.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, that's quite surprising.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

LOL Maurinho is getting fired before this year ends no one leaves Casillas out of the field 


Messi the GOAT 91 goals...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Holy fuck, that defending by the Valldolid defender for that Tello goal was painfully shite. :lmao

Casillas jobbing to Mourinho. :mourinho


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Come home Mou, we're waiting :terry1


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

come on malaga


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jose


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dam they equalised


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MALAGA

:mou


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

gol gol gol golenaldo:jose


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

RIP :jose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jose :jose :jose


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Santa has arrived early. :jose


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:jose


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :jose


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Not even the best team in Madrid. :jose


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

16 points of Barca? :lmao 

Yeah Mou's gotta go for the champions league and done now


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm balls deep in Real's ass and it feels fucking amazing.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

^ :wilkins




> Asked why he axed World Cup winner Casillas for 25-year-old Antonio Adan, Mourinho said: "At the moment, for me and my coaching staff, Adan is better than Iker."


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

T'was a great match. Only saw 25-45minutes then 65-90 minutes, but saw what I needed to see.

I remember a few years ago, Joaquin was very, very average. Hyped as a great potential player at Betis, moved to Valencia, and the statistics weren't as great there. 3 assists today, very impressive performance.

Malaga definately deserved it. Extremely indiviualistic display by Real Madrid. Tackles that were going nowhere, passes that weren't connecting/going to the wrong places. Essien just looked out of sorts. Only thing they can pretty much do now is pray they can find something for the games against Manchester United.

Also got to praise Pellegrini, doing an incredible job with a team that could just be doomed for death.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Feel sorry for Ozil.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Christmas Lights said:


> Feel sorry for Ozil.


Understandable, if he was playing well. Setup on Benzema's goal was nicely done. But other than that, and all season, have seen very little to suggest hes done well. Probably demotivated by the disharmony at Madrid.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Are we in for another Real Madrid housecleaning? We're about 2 years overdue...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Which is your fav portuguese football team?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

This guy is fucking class.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He missed the goal


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I was about to say that. :side:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ozil should go to Dortmund 

Imagine Ozil, Reus and Gotze :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*We're wanking of Ibrahimovic misses now? Jesus wept.

Rollin at Madrid. They'll have to play the qualifying round for the CL next season at this rate. Or even Europa enaldo :jose

Deserved embarrassment for dropping Casilas for MALAGA AWAY.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it just looks like he's timed his run terribly, desperately stuck a leg out and it's connected. and missed.

whoop di fuck.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Ozil should go to Dortmund
> 
> Imagine Ozil, Reus and Gotze :mark:


Eh, rival club. Don't really want to see that. Would welcome him at Bayern, but where would he play?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> I'm balls deep in Real's ass and it feels fucking amazing.












Bruh. Please just go back to calling everyone the GOAT


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Christmas Lights said:


> Eh, rival club. Don't really want to see that. Would welcome him at Bayern, but where would he play?


He'd take Kroos' place as a playmaker and make our front line ; Ribery,Ozil,Robben,Gomez 
It'd be unfair for our opponents though


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's becoming pretty apparent that Egame, although probably a nice guy, has some serious psychological issues which should be addressed immediately before someone gets hurt/raped.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Christmas Lights said:


> Eh, rival club. Don't really want to see that. Would welcome him at Bayern, but where would he play?


More of a fantasy really. 

Just saying how i would love for it to happen.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lolMadrid

They really have stopped giving a fuck about La Liga

CHampions League or bust


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> It's becoming pretty apparent that Egame, although probably a nice guy, has some serious psychological issues which should be addressed immediately before someone gets hurt/raped.


Pretty sure someone's gonna get raped at this rate.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> It's becoming pretty apparent that Egame, although probably a nice guy, has some serious psychological issues which should be addressed immediately before someone gets hurt/raped.


It's too late. Can't you hear the man is balls deep already.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

EGame said:


> I'm balls deep in Real's ass and it feels fucking amazing.


Oh my......

enaldo


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Think Ray Hudson feels the love of EGame every time Messi scores.

Better him than me.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fantastic to see jose completely lose the playing group. even better to see dirty, filthy scumbag madrid and their twat fans in tears over jose the great raping their team, pissing off their star players and an up for re-election perez having egg on his face. a beautiful sight.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> He'd take Kroos' place as a playmaker and make our front line ; Ribery,Ozil,Robben,Gomez
> It'd be unfair for our opponents though


Kroos and Muller both on the bench would be extremely unfair (even though Ozil is better than both).


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Ozil should go to Dortmund
> 
> Imagine Ozil, Reus and Gotze :mark:


That will never ever happen, because Özil was at Schlakke at one point in his career (and no, I didn't misspell it  ).

Imagine Lampard going to Arsenal or Rooney going to City. Just as likely.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Players have gone to rival clubs before 

i was only fantasising. Just would be awesome to have those 3 behind Lewandowski


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fergie Jr. and Peterborough GOATing the last 3 games, and still can't get out of the relegation zone because all the teams around them keep fucking winning. :lmao

Crazy fucking league.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Forest sack their manager despite being two points outside the play offs and winning against Leeds today.

:lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Blackburn lose again 8*D

Celtic look to be taking the SPL in a canter, not that they were really in any danger. Rangers have a 12-point gap in Div 3 so they look like they'll be moving up next season. The long path to redemption is going to plan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

berg gaaaawwn. wasn't he literally appointed 2 months ago?

no kean, no blackburn.


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

Lewa is going to leave, so forgett about it. Benfica !m!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Time for the great one to return.

:kean


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Points per game under Kean in the Championship: 2

Points per game under Berg in the Championship: 0.6

Should have kept the young and talented manager :kean


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

What a joke of a club Blackburn have become. I can understand why the fans focused there hate on Kean to drive him out but they really need to do it to Venkys now. It doesn't matter who the manager is with Venkys around.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

amazing that anyone can call owners like ours crap when there a club owned by the venky's. appalling.


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

93.20 said:


> amazing that anyone can call owners like ours crap when there a club owned by the venky's. appalling.


 The thing that amazes me is that how can someone sell their own club, its depressing.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't even understand why they focused there hatred towards the manager, Venkys were always the real problem. Not saying that Kean's a good manager (slander!) but the Blackburn board were the ones that made the decision to sack Allardyce and persist with a failing replacement.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

SN0WMAN said:


> What a joke of a club Blackburn have become. I can understand why the fans focused there hate on Kean to drive him out but they really need to do it to Venkys now. It doesn't matter who the manager is with Venkys around.


Venky's & Kean were both the focus last season, Kean more so. It purely wasn't all on Kean, but because he was there to take the heat and Venky's weren't he became the easier target even though they were the ones that started this two years of shambles.

Sacking Sam was ridiculous along with John William & Tom Finn who ran the club superbly for years, appointing Kean was just wrong, keeping him in charge until we were relegated and then letting him carry on until he was unable to meet an almost impossible points target before sacking him so a new manager couldn't bring his own players in, appointing a global advisor who's a glorified pundit with a big mouth and no brain to run a club with no experience and to sign players Kean hadn't seen and then to appoint a new manager after six weeks who'd been available all that time was just ludicrous, now they sack him 57 days later and his backroom staff two days before a crunch game now with no coaching staff to take charge of it. What a piss take. The biggest problem is Venky's and the tits they've got 'running' the club don't realise they're the main problem. The fact Kevin MacDonald is the odds on favourite to get the job just adds to the whole farce. Having got him at 6/4 (now 1/4) earlier I hope he gets it. Let's face it, when Kean was sacked and even before, the question was asked who'd want to work for Venky's. Berg said it himself that no one with any self respect would. He should've listened to his own words. He wasn't up to it, no doubt. He kept saying the defending was bad but he didn't do anything about it. After losing four to what was an average Cardiff display a week earlier, we go and give away two free headers at Blackpool. As a defender himself it was even more criminal.

The fact is though the new manager will inherit the same shambles Berg did. We've got a squad on Premier League wages who are barely Championship level with the exception of Jordan Rhodes who should be getting decent service but doesn't. The players brought in during the summer apart from Rhodes have been a disaster and are just taking the money or aren't even playing (the Portuguese players no one including Kean had heard of) and we've still got idiots running the club.

No matter who we bring in we're not going up in a million years. We'll go down unless there's some miracle work in January in the transfer market, if we can afford to even bring players in on loan. We couldn't even afford Cameron Jerome's wages for a loan deal a few months ago. It's disgusting what those cunts have done to the club in just two years, and the worst thing is they don't even realise it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The hatred towards Kean during matches was embarrasing in all honesty. Why create a long term negative vibe _during_ matches when the team, including the manager, needed support? Instead Venkys should have copped all of the abuse _before and after_ games. By creating that hostile atmosphere Blackburn fans hardly helped the situation at the club. I mean, you're finally rid of the guy but it has made absolutely no positive difference to Rovers.

This opinion is not coming from an inexperienced viewpoint either. I remember when we had the 'Worthy out' campaign. There's no doubt that he was getting stale at that point but the real issue was our then chief executive Neil Doncaster, the guy responsible for the loss of our best players due to piss poor financial management of the club, not to mention a baffling tendency to add in a release clause in every new player's contract that was usually of the same value that we signed them for in the first place fpalm. That 'structure' lead to the situation where Roeder and then Gunn had to manage a team of loanees in 08/09 because our squad was diminished due to a lack of permanent signings. It was definitely Nigel Worthington's time to go back in 06, but poisoning the atmosphere at the club in order to get rid of him made absolutely no positive long term effect, something that is evident due to the downward spiral that continued long after Worthy's dismissal. The situation at NCFC only improved when David McNally replaced the inept Doncaster who is now making Scottish football even worse. A difficult task, but if anybody was going to do it...

As for Blackburn having a squad that is barely of championship quality, I'm not really sure that's the case. If a decent man manager with good organisational skills comes in you will start seeing results. Kean lead your lot to wins at that level, so it's definitely possible.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chanting during the game was wrong but the frustration on & off the field reached breaking point. The fans had tried to make the point for a long time before it went to protests. We could all see the way the club was going under Venky's & Kean. As an outsider it's no wonder the fans protesting during games were vilified. The media focus only started when the protests started during the games. Kean and his PR team manipulated the media, making him out to be the victim. From the moment he was appointed we slumped & slumped down the league so much so that we just escaped relegation, something which he was treated as a hero for despite where we were when he came in. Our home form was superb under Sam and we rarely lost. We only lost six in his time, against the big boys. Then we were losing a lot and couldn't beat the likes of West Ham & Blackpool who went down. There were no protests in that first season but it was clear where we were going, and that wasn't the Champions League where Venky's said. Then they go & give him an improved contract with the second worst managerial record in our history. We could see where it was going and look. The club weren't listening and the fans who were protesting must've felt desperate. Doing it during matches didn't help, but the fact was Kean was totally inept. His tactics at Spurs when we needed a win to stay up last year spoke volumes. We didn't even try to get a shot on goal. We went from being one of the fittest teams in the league under Sam to one of the least because Kean sacked the fitness coach.

The guy was an absolute conman and his agent who advised the club to sack Sam and give him the job. When he was caught drink driving, he blamed Rovers fans for spiking his drink, something which he was called a 'liar' for in court. He should never have been in that job. Chanting during the games wasn't helpful, course it wasn't. Venky's were targetted too after games but that wasn't shown in the media all the time. The Rovers fans were crucified because most of what was shown was Anti-Kean because that was what created the headlines and he was the one interviewed everyday. There was a lot more to it than that. Neutral fans who only saw what the media showed don't know the full story of what a twat Kean was. The video that surfaced online showed what a disgrace he was.

We're struggling now and not better off, but that's because of the mess he & the asset stripping cunts have got us into. We were lucky at the start of the season, really lucky with some of the results we got. We quickly got found out and the wages we threw at the likes of Murphy & Etuhu. When they threw money at the situation it's too late and is trouble waiting to happen. The club were badly advised by Kean's agent who got him into the job and he was never qualified or capable of doing the job. His results even before the protests showed that. He was sacked way too late. He should've been sacked when we just survived but instead he was rewarded with a hefty contract and took the club to new lows, but instead he referred to relegation as 'exciting times'. How anyone can stick up for that cunt is beyond me. The protests against him during matches were wrong, but it was purely through desperation because no one at the club knew what they were doing or who was in charge. Sponsors didn't get answers or any kind of response. It was the last resort to get the attention and the message across that changes on & off the pitch were needed. Those changes came too late and they've made the wrong decisions since then to make matters even worse.

Berg received full support from the fans but the mess he inherited from the average, unfit asset stripped squad would be a challenge to anyone. We need a lot more than just organisation. There's no fight in that squad whatsoever. The agency who have been advising Venky's all along have completely ruined the club and lined their own & Kean's pockets without a care in the world for Rovers. Go and watch the games and you'll see how average the squad is. Seeing it on paper is one thing but when you see them week in week out you'll see what they're really like. Apart from Rhodes there's no one I'd fight to keep apart from maybe Adam Henley. The heart's been ripped out of the club and that feeling is just horrible, and it keeps getting worse.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I think you're assuming quite a lot Nige. I do remember the post game marches with the chicken suits, I also witnessed the Kean holiday video where he took credit for Jones and slagged off Big Sam. Regardless of this, booing during games has not helped the club in any way shape or form. All of that energy should have been concentrated on finding ways to get Venkys out, but _outside_ of game time. Kean could be the biggest cunt going, but that doesn't alter the fact that a club with unsupportive fans is an unhealthy one. How can the constant abuse of a manager during games be anything but detrimental? I'm not getting high and mighty because like I said before our fans were guilty of this, although to a lesser extent. I've learned from this that you have to look at things long term. Has getting rid of Kean sorted the club out? No. All of your lot's negative energy should be focused on getting shot of Venkys.

As for Berg, why are you so defensive of him after he did a far worse job with your squad than Kean? There is plenty of quality and potential within the BRFC squad _if_ managed correctly, so I don't see how he managed to do so poorly after Kean earned 2 points per game on average. You say that only organisation won't help you, but I did also mention good man management, something that will help to motivate under performing players on big wages.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> I think you're assuming quite a lot Nige. I do remember the post game marches with the chicken suits, I also witnessed the Kean holiday video where he took credit for Jones and slagged off Big Sam. Regardless of this, booing during games has not helped the club in any way shape or form. All of that energy should have been concentrated on finding ways to get Venkys out, but _outside_ of game time. Kean could be the biggest cunt going, but that doesn't alter the fact that a club with unsupportive fans is an unhealthy one. How can the constant abuse of a manager during games be anything but detrimental?


As I said, chanting during matches was the last resort for them. *Every other avenue had been exhausted.* The club weren't listening to protests before & after games. There was no one at the club to speak to the sponsors who tried to get their concerns across after many many calls. When they called the club they were met with responses of "we don't know who you need to talk to." The club was a joke and no matter what sponsors & fans tried, BEFORE the chants during the games. It was the last straw. You cannot imagine the frustration we've been through, and I'm not one of the protesters. Our club's been ruined from top to bottom in less than year, and now even more in the last 12 months.

The chanting did not help but the fact is results dropped significantly to relegation form WAY before the it started. Kean wasn't up to it even when the fans were on side. His results in that time spoke volumes. We saw this coming a mile off, and we're painted as the villains by the media and neutral fans, just like Kean and his PR team wanted all along.



AndreBaker said:


> Has getting rid of Kean sorted the club out? No. All of your lot's negative energy should be focused on getting shot of Venkys.


No because Venky's are still there and they have been targetted for a long time. The manager was the tip of the iceberg and he had to go. He was never capable of being a manager.

We all know Venky's are the main problem but they won't sell. We've managed to organise meetings with the Premier League & Football League to talk about their takeover and their ability to run the club where further meetings have taken place, but not everyone hears about that when they should, and Venky's have had more questions asked of them and still are, so yes, we're still going after Venky's.

Venky's keep saying they won't sell and because they're not in the country it's even harder. Besides, there's been no negative energy since Berg took charge. We tried to give it a chance and most have put the negative energy to bed, but that hasn't worked either. Venky's are so stubborn and Shebby Singh has copped so much shit on their behalf, not that makes it any difference.



AndreBaker said:


> As for Berg, why are you so defensive of him after he did a far worse job with your squad than Kean? There is plenty of quality and potential within the BRFC squad _if_ managed correctly, so I don't see how he managed to do so poorly after Kean earned 2 points per game on average. You say that only organisation won't help you, but I did also mention good man management, something that will help to motivate under performing players on big wages.


I'm not that defensive of him. I said originally that he was poor tactically in not sorting out the bad defending he talked about constantly. He did inherit a mess. There's no question about that. It's easy saying differently looking from the outside.

Robinson's a decent keeper but his handling & positioning is poor. Our only other keeper is Jake Kean who's played the last two because of Robbo's form. He's got potential but he's still young.

Martin Olsson's not a proper full back, and like Evra gets caught out way too easily. We have Henley at right back who's still young and the only other full back is Bruno Ribeiro who came from the second tier in Brazil, and despite being labelled by Kean as the next Denis Irwin, he didn't pick him last year and barely played this year.

Dann is so clumsy, tries hard but switches off. Hanley's a dozy bastard who watches strikers go past him before he even realises. Givet's ok but has too many moments of madness like at Blackpool when he lets people go.

We have no wingers whatsoever, just converted ones other than Nunes who's played a few games having come from not playing in Portugal. Murphy has no pace or strength in midfield. Etuhu is useless, such a donkey. He doesn't look where he's passing and gets caught on the ball too often. Lowe is still young and after being played out of position all year last season at right back, he's still trying to get used to playing in midfield again. They're our three central midfielders and they're constantly over-run and outbattled. There's no energy or strength that you need in the Championship. Dunn's past it and has been for a few years and so's Pedersen. He's a tart and way too lightweight to play midfield.

Rochina, Rosado & Vuckevic are all tarts, greedy and too soft for this league. Rochina & Vuckevic were in the Prem too. Markus Olsson is just crap and only signed because we wanted to keep his slightly more talented brother. Formica's ok but he's not a winger or central midfielder.

Rhodes is a great goalscorer but we don't play to his strengths. Having no wingers doesn't help at all. King is green, quick but clumsy. Goodwillie is average and Kazim-Richards is all over the place. Nuno Gomes showed promise and should've played more. Getting Leon Best back will help.

Berg didn't organise the team as well as some managers could. If they can manage to get something out of a team with no pace, width, a lightweight slow midfield in such a physically demanding league with clumsy central defenders prone to constant mistakes and lapses of concentration then they should be knighted because it's a job and a half with that shower of shit Kean & Singh assembled in the summer.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

A couple of things that I don't quite understand: Why not go with 'Venkys out' chants instead of 'Kean out'? Surely that would get the message across to the media in a better fashion?

Also a point that you seem to have avoided: If Kean managed to get more points than Berg in less games then why is the latter being potrayed as a victim of prior dealings? If Kean is so bad but could get results then why couldn't Berg? Surely Berg should be copping a similar amount of flack (alright, not quite as much as Kean) if you're going to blame managers?

Your (BRFC) :kean hatred seems akin to that of NCFC fans towards Glenn Roeder. We hated him for good reasons, but the truth remains that he wasn't the real villain, that was Neil Doncaster. Similar stories. We ended up in league one because of that cunt, nothing changed until McNally came in, regardless of who was the manager at any given time.

Also:



> a team with no pace, width, a lightweight slow midfield in such a physically demanding league with clumsy central defenders prone to constant mistakes and lapses of concentration


That basically applied to us last year, minus the wingers/width part (who are slow btw)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just read this article that sums everything up at Rovers perfectly from people who know what they're talking about and aren't easily manipulated like a lot of people in the media.



> Ordinarily, the sacking of a football manager after just 57 days in charge might come as something of a surprise. But nothing that Blackburn Rovers do is surprising anymore. In the two years and one month that the Venky's Group have been blindly slapping buttons and yanking levers in the boardroom, they have transformed a respected football club into a laughingstock. From the safety of the Premier League, Blackburn now find themselves falling to the bottom of the Championship like a brick tossed down a well.
> 
> Like Steve Kean before him, the tragedy of Henning Berg is not that he was sacked but that he was ever appointed in the first place. Kean bore the brunt of the fans' anger -- rightly so, given that he took their club down -- but why was a rookie coach installed in place of an experienced and proven manager? Berg won just a single game in his 10-match spell, but why was a man with such a modest track record appointed to such a challenging role in the first place? Was he given the job purely because he had once played for Blackburn?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-Rovers-turn-to-Bollywood-star-Judan-Ali.html

He played a footballer in a movie...poor rovers.

Hope the story about Anzhi activating Messi's release clause is true. 460k per week is unbelievable.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

ACM buying Balotelli would be really stupid. But Milan has been stupid lately so I'm used to it. Buying Leandro Damiao would be a much better choice.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Delighted to see Hull doing so well this season, in 2'nd place after beating Dirty Leeds and now 2 points behind Cardiff (played a game more mind), dropping down a division has seemed to have done Steve Bruce a world of good and just watching his interviews on local telly he looks far more relaxed than he ever did at Sunderland


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Barca already rumoured to be in talks to sign this kid :messi ique2


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Was listening to 606 on 5 Live earlier where they had Blackburn's "Global Adviser" Shebby Singh on the show I'll list some pointers for people who are interested but he was difficult to understand his broken English at times and he wasn't exactly direct with his answers 



> When asked about his role at Blackburn part of his answer was "Fighting enemies from outside and inside the club"
> 
> Shebby also admitted that he made the final decision to hire Henning Berg
> 
> ...


How has Nige not thrown himself off a bridge yet?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Nige*, how does any of that answer my two questions? Obviously you can't because I made two excellent points and you will look silly disagreeing with either of them. I see that you won yesterday without Berg in charge, that's as many times as he managed in ten games. I really don't think that Kean left behind as big a mess as you like to portray. A good manager will sort you out. It’s up to Venkys to bring somebody good in; you can’t blame Kean for Berg’s failings.

Also, that article is massively hypocritical:



> Like Steve Kean before him, the tragedy of Henning Berg is not that he was sacked but that he was ever appointed in the first place. *Kean bore the brunt of the fans' anger -- rightly so, given that he took their club down -- but why was a rookie coach installed in place of an experienced and proven manager?* Berg won just a single game in his 10-match spell, but why was a man with such a modest track record appointed to such a challenging role in the first place? Was he given the job purely because he had once played for Blackburn?


So Berg takes no responsibility and receives little anger for performing far worse than his predecessor because he's a rookie manager, yet Kean is lambasted for exactly the same thing? Lol. The article lost all credibility after that. Why is one manager abused for being wrongly appointed while the other isn't? Regardless of that, nether should be targeted during games; ALL of the hatred should be aimed towards Venkys. The buck stops with them.

Also:



> Oddly, it was the supporters who were pilloried for their reaction to last season's inevitable relegation. When they had the temerity to protest against a manager out of his depth and owners that appeared to have all the football knowledge of a 10-year-old boy who had just played "FIFA 2011" for the first time, they were dragged through the mud. "How can they boo their own manager? Don't they realise that it's not helpful to attack their own club?" asked the pundits.
> 
> What those experts failed to grasp was that Blackburn Rovers had ceased to be "their own club" when Venky's first arrived. The fans knew exactly what was happening. They knew that their future had been squandered by feckless know-nothings. They knew they were going down and were paying through the nose for the privilege of watching it firsthand. And they were expected to paint their faces, dance a jig and blow kisses to the owners while it all went up in smoke in front of their eyes? They had every right to jeer.


So it's justifiable to boo the manager because the owners are runing the club, what kind of logic is that? Venkys hired an unqualified manager who wasn't up to the job, so they should have been booed, not the guy whose removal wasn't going to fix the real problems at the club. Terrible article that completely lacks sense.

You're also being rather patronising seeing as Norwich fans have already been through all of this with the 'Chase out' era in the nineties. You act as if this has never happened in football before! We managed to get Chase out in a similar scenario by targeting him, and only him. Did we target any of the failing managers including Gary Megson (awful) during that time? No, because we saw the bigger picture. The fact that your lot only now understand that your problems lie beyond the underperforming managers (something that clueless _outsiders_ have realised for some time) and that you were misguided in targeting Kean (which achieved the best part of nothing) proves that Blackburn fans were rightfully viewed as a joke by the media and other football fans. You were right to be angry, but your direction was aimless and pointless. I still empathise with your club’s supporters despite this. Nobody should have to suffer the same fate as we did nearly two decades ago; going from a top half club challenging for Europe to a ‘money making’ asset that was stripped of all its value and ended up in the second tier for a long time.

EDIT- Why has this stretched the page so much? FFS!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

your first quote is a code. change it to a quote.


----------



## KeRoPWA (Dec 27, 2012)

Great score against Dundee yesterday. Niall McGinn has been an excellent deal for us, knowing our luck he'll join some League 1 club in the summer.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Interesting article from Tim Vickery on Pato's situation. He says Pato's move move is down "Brazilian school of physical preparation" -----------and that he'll be working with physical trainer called Fabio Mahseredjian at Corinthians.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20874300

Besides article Tim also commented in comment section -


Quote:
The idea for this piece came when a member of Pato's enourage -without allowing himself to be named - said that one of the mian reasons for the return was the extra quaity of Brazil's physiotherapists. The much vaunted Milanello facilities don't seem to have worked with Pato. Couldn't be too specific on methods in the piece because of the battle against the word count.

From the 2002 paulo Paixao interview "we think that the planning in Europe is wrong. They do their physical preparation work pre-season and then that's it for the year. So they don't take advantage of the fact that they have fewer games than in Brazilian football.
"The number of playrs out injured is very high. They don't seem to mind. If one player is injured they go out and buy another."

"if you ask European clubs for a player's physical record they don't give you anything. They have no record of tests carried out. Any club in Brazil can give you this information. Without carrying out tests you can't draw up a work programme, and In Europe they hardly seem to do any. In Brazil all the big clubs have physiology labs...". 

paulo paixao (2002)
"our players are dealt with in a laboratory situation. The player continuously goes through a battery of tests to find out what he needs to fulfil his athletic potential. We focus on the specifics that a player requires, be it muscular eenforcement, stamina or aerobic work, or addressing muscular imbalance. You don't see this kind of work carried out in Europe. 

Can only wish Pato all the best.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

erm..............


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cornball brother redefined.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

my first thought.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't even.. fpalm


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ståle Solbakken, is gonna get sacked for sure.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I see that Blackburn have won two games out of two since Berg was sacked. Obviously Kean left behind such a shit squad, so the caretaker must be the next Mourinho...


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Excellent win today. Well done Bowyer and the lads. A bit of luck for the opening goal but two good ffinishes for numbers 2 and 3. No rush to replace Berg. Give Bowyer another 2 and if they continue in the same vein he deserves a shot at it in my view. Or they could try and get Curbishley, What does anyone think about Curbishley as manager?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> I see that Blackburn have won two games out of two since Berg was sacked. Obviously Kean left behind such a shit squad, so the caretaker must be the next Mourinho...


:kean

So young and talented that his imprint has inspired the squad to make amends for his mistreatment.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> I see that Blackburn have won two games out of two since Berg was sacked. Obviously Kean left behind such a shit squad, so the caretaker must be the next Mourinho...


So straight forward looking from the outside isn't it?!

The Barnsley win wasn't that impressive at all. We won 4-1 at the bottom club at the time in Peterborough under Berg. Winning 3-1 Barnsley wasn't much of a shock as they were terrible and sacked their manager afterwards. Like Barnsley we got lucky with the first goal yesterday, and from what I understand the first half was truly shocking and the rebound changed everything. I've never seen the first two goals in games back to back come from rebounds of a player's knee in my life. From that Forest's heads went down but it was a good result. Hopefully we can carry it on, and maybe give Bowyer a chance to stake his claim, but from what he says it doesn't look like he wants it. I'd prefer almost anyone to Peter Taylor. Billy Davies or Sean O'Driscoll are the only options of managers I think would take it.

Admittedly the team looks stronger now as Bowyer dropped the shite Etuhu, Formica & Markus Olsson. He's brought some of the better players in and is playing more of an attacking game with King, Rochina, Kazim-Richards & Rhodes all in the same team, and he's getting the best out of them. He's playing proper wingers now, but it's two results, one against the worst team in the league and a Forest team in transition.

It still doesn't change the fact that we've got major problems in areas of the pitch, most notably central midfield. Etuhu has been absolute gash, and thankfully Bowyer's seen that and dropped him straight away. Murphy's been very poor and along with Lowe and that waste of space Etuhu, they're our only central options. Lowe's done okay the last two games but we're still very weak in that area, especially if one of them gets injured.

Scott Dann is still a disaster waiting to happen, especially when it comes to his distribution and concentration. Hanley is the same with his concentration, and we only have those two and Givet as centre back options. We definitely need another centre half and central midfielder this month. If either of our full backs get injured we're up shit creek too. There's only Ribeiro to cover or we're looking at playing Markus Olsson or Lowe out of position again.

Despite the two wins there's still major issues in the squad that we need to address. Just one or two injuries to those areas, or to Jake Kean and we'll be struggling massively. We're relying on youth now in Kean, Hanley, Henley, Lowe & King. The likes of Etuhu, Dunn, Givet, Robinson need to be shipped out to get them off the wage bill and bring in replacements who aren't inexperienced Portuguese players that Kean & Singh brought in in the summer. Edinho, Rosado, Henrique & Jorge, one league start between them and less than a handful of actual appearances.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

It looks like Peter Taylor is gonna take over. I cant believe the ineptitude of Venkys. I dont know why they continue to astound me. If this appointment is true, it beggards belief. Im not one for thinking two wins means Bowyer should have the job, he doesnt want it anyway, however they had to change again just for the likes of Taylor, I would rather keep the status quo.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> It looks like Peter Taylor is gonna take over. I cant believe the ineptitude of Venkys. I dont know why they continue to astound me. If this appointment is true, it beggards belief. Im not one for thinking two wins means Bowyer should have the job, he doesnt want it anyway, however they had to change again just for the likes of Taylor, I would rather keep the status quo.


I'd honestly prefer Kean back to Taylor. I looked at his record last night and he's been sacked in his last appointents at Bahrain, Wycombe, Stevenage & Palace. He left Bradford by mutual consent too after putting them in the shit. The longest of those jobs was 18 months.

I'm sure the Venky's & Singh will big up the fact he was an England manager for one game.

I don't think Bowyer should get it either. I wouldn't be against him being given more time to make a case if he wants it, which it appears he doesn't. He seems sensible in knowing the job is a massive one. It can work as Brian McDermott proved at Reading. Where we went wrong with Kean was that he basically got it out without proving himself.

Venky's actually showed some sense today by apparently allowing Bowyer to take charge on Saturday so they don't disrupt the rhythm he's got going. The problem is they'd have to disrupt it at some point if they don't give him the job, and given we're in the January transfer window and we need to do significant business, the person who will go forward as manager needs to make their own decisions and not *Shebby "King of the Bell Ends" Singh* like in August.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

united_07 said:


> erm..............


Late to the party here but trust me that's an improvement on the appearance of many a Leeds fan...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

You still haven't answered my two questions *Nige *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

incredible scenes. ac milan vs pro patria is called off due to racist chanting from patria ultras. milan black players the target, especially boateng, who in the video, decides enough is enough, picks up the ball and kicks it at the ultras. good on him.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Brilliant to see. Not only for Boateng having the bottle to do that, but the rest of his teammates following suit and Pro Patria players going over to their Ultras to stop the abuse and then joining Milan in walking off the pitch. Rest of the Pro Patria fans applauding rather than whistling was the icing on the cake.

Not going to bother ranting about the racism aspect, since its a pathetic, depolorable act and I don't need to write an essay to spell that out to anyone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the patria president is saying they werent ultra's of the club and he's never seen them before.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

For the club's sake I'd hope that's the case. No idea if they're close to a team in Serie A who are rivals of Milan, but I guess unfortunately with Ultras you can never be completely sure of their intentions, not to tar them all with the same brush but for every fanatic who won't shut up all game you've got the racism/fascism antics that come about from a few groups.

Regardless of the idiots, good to see everyone else be able to see that was the right course of action and a much needed stand against pathetic bigotry.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Boateng should be fined for resorting to kicking the ball at the fans when everyone knows such an issue can be resolved with a handshake.

:blatter


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Patria who the fuck are they :lol fucking nobodies. Every player who recieves racist abuse should just walk and hope his team mates are with him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Good for Boateng. Great show of class in class-less environment. Be interesting to see if they'd all do the same in a Serie A match. Hopefully they're not put in that situation though. Twonks gonna twonk till the end of time.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BLACKANDRE said:


> You still haven't answered my two questions *Nige *


And which two questions are they? Apologies, I've barely been on here for the last week and I can't be arsed trailing through every page & post, but since you clearly think you know everything Blackburn and all of football in general probably you don't need anyone to answer them.

*Edit:* I checked a link in my UserCP and your first question was there.



BLACKANDRE said:


> *I don't even understand* why they focused *there* hatred towards the manager, Venkys were always the real problem. Not saying that Kean's a good manager (slander!) but the Blackburn board were the ones that made the decision to sack Allardyce and persist with a failing replacement.


That says it all frankly, and it's 'their' by the way, just a little thing. Anyway, yes you're right; you don't understand. His record, his tactics, his lies, his awful signings, his manipulation of the media to turn it on the fans, his pathetic excuses, his ridiculous deluded comments etc.

Clearly you missed all the "We want Venky's out" chants and banners, just seeing the Kean ones. Like all the other idiots who are happy to criticise the Blackburn fans, maybe you should look at what 'actually' went on and what is still going on as far as Venky's are concerned. We've got local government challenging their ownership & takeover, but that's not covered that much outside of the North West so your ignorance is forgiven. Due to the fact they're in another country and Kean was on the touchline he got more of it and his PR team made sure it was in the press to make him out to be the victim. When they did get stick at a game they went to in Wigan, they didn't turn up for a game until the start of this season when they felt they had to due to their absence being discussed in the meetings the BRFC Action Group set up. Have you heard of them and what they're doing daily to try & help? I suggest you do.

But hey, the Blackburn fans were in the wrong to boo Kean. How dare they boo him & Venky's? How dare we point out we were heading for disaster? Oh look what happened, and we're still not being listened to. I sincerely hope no other fans have to go through what we have the past 2 years. You simply can't understand how it feels to have the love for your club ripped out of you time & time again by inept owners and be criticised endlessly for caring by fans who haven't got the foggiest as to what's actually going on.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nige™;12451803 said:


> And which two questions are they? Apologies, I've barely been on here for the last week and I can't be arsed trailing through every page & post, but since you clearly think you know everything Blackburn and all of football in general probably you don't need anyone to answer them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pointing out spelling/grammar errors is a sign of a lost argument. I know the difference between there and their, but typos happen. Stay classy.

I didn't miss anything, seeing as I already pointed out my awareness of the anti Venkys stuff. My point is 'why wasn't _all_ of the abuse aimed in that direction?'. Booing the manager/staff/players is never going to lead to too many positive things, especially during matches.

The other question was 'why do you blame Kean for Berg's failing when Kean had a far better record with the same players?'. You never answered that despite responding to other points of mine around the same time.

I don't pretend to know everything and never have done, but despite that I believe that I'm in a fairly good position to point out the misguided behaviour of some Blackburn fans over the past two years. Check out my piece about the 'Chase out' era on the last page if you haven't already read it.

I'm only so interested in discussing this topic with you because it's something that I can relate to. Meanwhile, I also had to point out some of the hypocritical actions and statements (the article you posted) that have been made.

I also don't know why you keep banging on about how much some Rovers fans have done to try and get Venkys out when that was never my issue. I wanted to know why you thought that it was justifiable to boo a manager throughout a whole season when you (and the rest of the world) could clearly see that he was not going to get the sack.

I'm happy to continue having a conversation if you can actually begin to understand what I'm asking while also delivering information that satisfies the questions asked. It just seems like you're desperate to wriggle out of the difficult questions and are using walls of irrelevant info as a distraction. It's like asking what is for Dinner and being told what's for Breakfast instead. No offence.

EDIT- The *bolded* is incredibly lolworthy, all things considered.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=maxCFZgcgfM

From the Hearts-Hibs Game last night. :lol :lol

I was there and i thought the game was decent. But how the fuck did we not score at the end


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:leo errrrrr


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Like a GOAT :messi


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Venky's doing wonders with Blackburn now. Must be the :kean effect. inb4 Nige's next meltdown. Funny how he can't address one point of Andre's.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

4 time winner tomorrow


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Inter just got Di natale'd


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

reports are that casillas will again be benched. lunacy


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Breaking: Iker Casillas will be dropped again by Jose Mourinho for Real Madrid v Real Sociedad. Adán will start in goal (Marca & AS)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Inb4 :jose


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Casillas can be our 3rd choice keeper if he likes.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hilarious. Casillas got on soon enough.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOOOOOOL Casillas on after 5 min.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Casillas is trying to help Sociedad win. :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This is like when AVB dropped Cole for the game against Napoli, I think, in the Champions League, and had to bring him on after 4mins. 

And we all know what happened to AVB :cashley


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Just tuned in. How did Adan get a red?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Making a save against Barcelona = Penalty


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

My boy Pedro bringing the heat in 2013.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Missed a chunk of the Madrid game but saw two well taken goals by Ronaldo. Lol at Adan getting sent off early in the game. 

Madrid are going to miss Pepe dearly. Evident today. Shipped in 3 goals at home. Though Ramos missed the game too.

enaldo getting back to scoring. Would be a morale booster for him surely. Will be interesting to see if he's going to the event tomorrow though. Mou already confirmed he'll be absent :jose

Prediction: Messi, Iniesta, Ronaldo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

2013:

Ronaldo 2

Messi 1

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE FOR ME LATELY MESSI?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cavani the fucking beast.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Was rollin earlier at Madrid and Adan. They so don't give a shit anymore. Love thinking about where they'd be without Ronaldo this season. Only player who's been performing for them. 

Villa doesn't do himself any favours coming on and playing like he did either. Shame. Alves and Pique are still woeful too often. Iniesta is sex.*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Thank you Ronaldo*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rumour is that this is the FIFA team of the year



> Casillas, Alves, Marcelo, Piqué, Ramos, Alonso , Xavi, Iniesta, Falcao, Messi, Ronaldo


So basically a Barca/Real team plus Falcao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

la liga team of the year maybe.

as a world team of the year, that would be laughable.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Absolutely embarrassing team of the year.

Casillas, Alves, Pique and Marcelo are disgusting choices.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fifa Know There are other teams outside Spain. Right?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

No Idea what the correct thread is but that is a really poor team of the year. Hasn't Pique been pretty poor this year? Surely someone like Chiellini should be in ahead of him?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:blatter


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

casillas
cole kompany hummels lahm
pirlo toure
iniesta messi ronaldo
van persie

was my team of the year personally. disgusting to have alves, marcelo and pique anywhere near a toty


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

FIFA Team of the Year entirely made of La Liga players? But I thought the Premierleague was the best in the world? :wilkins

Delighted Xabi made it :xabi


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Just like Russia and Qatar were right choices.

:blatter


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hope Solo :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*DEALWITHIT*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The king has done it again


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo time

MESSI THE GOAT


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:messi GOAT

Think I'd like to see Gullit host the Eurovision Song Contest


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Messi


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dat disappointment


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I do feel for Ronaldo here. One of the greatest players ever, but he probably finds himself with THE greatest. Hopefully, Ronaldo wins it once again before retiring.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Percentage of winners. 

Ballon d 'Or:Messi 41.60%.Cristiano, 23.68%. Iniesta, 10.91.
Best managerel Bosque: 34,51%. Mou: 20,49%. Pep: 12,91%.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Razor King said:


> I do feel for Ronaldo here. One of the greatest players ever, but he probably finds himself with THE greatest. Hopefully, Ronaldo wins it once again before retiring.


Yeah kind crazy to think that if it wasn't for Messi chances are we would be seeing Ronaldo winning his 3rd or 4th trophy in a row.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

There is only one true GOAT of GOATS. 

brb already THE GOAT OF GOATS at 25. 

The GOAT will escalate his GOAT status even further. 5 in a row next year. 

*#DEALWITHIT*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah kind crazy to think that if it wasn't for Messi chances are we would be seeing Ronaldo winning his 3rd or 4th trophy in a row.


It's like you could totally understand his "bitterness."

Looking at it, if Barca win the La Liga and Messi with his usual self, he's winning it again next year.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Watch Messi go and Boss the World cup in Brazil now too and carry Argentina to the win. :messi


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Could understand why he'd be a little or very pissed off but what can you do when you're in the same era as messi, in this case 2nd place isn't bad.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Watch Messi go and Boss the World cup in Brazil now too and carry Argentina to the win. :messi


That would be the happiest day of my footballing fandom. That or Arsenal winning the CL, but since Arsenal are winning the CL after the Italian Youth Project matures (starts after this present British Youth Project fades away) so this... :wenger


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

You could also look at it on the other hand and say that Ronaldo is lucky to have Messi around, that rivalry has unquestionably pushed Ronaldo to be a better player than he could have been if Messi didn't exist.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Glad to see :messi win it again, the greatest


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I lol'd so hard at Pique being on the world XI. 

World's worst defender last season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Razor King said:


> It's like you could totally understand his "bitterness."
> 
> Looking at it, if Barca win the La Liga and Messi with his usual self, he's winning it again next year.


Well considering Messi already has 27 goals this season I'd say he's got it all but sown up. Especially since Madrid and Co are virtually out of the title race. The only chance Ronaldo has off winning it is if he carries Madrid to the Champo League


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

GOAT


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/bal.../98/07/84/fboawardmenplayer2012-bycountry.pdf

some interesting picks, messi didnt put ronaldo in the top 3, Casillas put Sergio Ramos as No 1, and no messi


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I'm glad for Messi but could he do it on a cold Wednesday night away to Stoke in the BPL? A true winner would have!

Love this gif :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I see :stevie put his old buddy Alonso at number 3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Del Bosque only choosing Spanish players I see. Good to see the likes of Pirlo and Didier getting shouts too. Falcao as well.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats to Messi. Totally deserves it. Ronaldo is very unlucky to find himself in this era. One of the greatests ever for sure. Hopefully he can win before he retires as Razor already said. I feel for the guy. 

Only way enaldo has a chance at this award next year is if and a big IF Madrid win UCL. Highly unlikely at this point though, but I'm backing them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That Cristiano guy really needs to step up his game...

Maybe if that guy knew how to take penalties he would have won the CL or Euro and claimed the Ballon. Too bad too sad.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Messi will be GOAT when he retires a player that comes 1 every 100 years im happy for him cause no one is close to his level and LOL at people saying that Cristiano is number 2 this was Iniestas award if it wasnt Messi


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

zxLegionxz said:


> Messi will be GOAT when he retires a player that comes 1 every 100 years im happy for him cause no one is close to his level and* LOL at people saying that Cristiano is number 2 this was Iniestas award if it wasnt Messi*


Debatable tbh. One or two of the years. Possibily. But honestly as good as Iniesta is I couldn't see him beating Ronaldo to the dong 4 years straight like Messi has. Even this year if there was no Messi I wouldn't see anyone other than Ronaldo taking it.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

united_07 said:


> http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/bal.../98/07/84/fboawardmenplayer2012-bycountry.pdf
> 
> some interesting picks, messi didnt put ronaldo in the top 3, Casillas put Sergio Ramos as No 1, and no messi


Messi obviously afraid of Ronaldo. Damn right too :cool2

Coach Thailand putting Busquets as No 1 :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Team of the year was hilarious, adding Dani Alves and Pique was the icing on the cake.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Madjid Bougherra thinks Benzema was the player of the year, nothing to with his Algerian background i'm sure.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

G.O.A.T :messi


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

enaldo

Can't believe people think Ronaldo was the runner up, it was clearly Gareth Barry. England would have won Euro 2012 at a canter had he not got injured before the tournament.



Green Light said:


> I see :stevie put his old buddy Alonso at number 3


I see you've been looking at RUS' youtube favourites. :carra


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The team of the year made the whole thing seem a bit ridiculous. Guardiola being up for coach of the year was stupid as well.

Messi deserved it, by miles. Best ever already.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The entire defence for the TOTY was a joke. Cole, Kompany, Alba should have all made it. 

Also Pirlo should be on there ahead of Xabi Alonso.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I agree with all of the above.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

These votes are epic. Highlights include Vucinic trying to suck up to Buffon and Pirlo, Africa inlove with Didier, and the coach of Thailand naming Sergio Biscuits as the number 1 choice :busquets

http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/bal.../98/07/84/fboawardmenplayer2012-bycountry.pdf


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

What a joke of an award. Messi won another time because he won la liga(when Ronaldo had a better year). So Ronaldo has a great year(Messi did too) won la liga and it still goes to Messi?lol . I'm Portuguese and I love Ronaldo, maybe I'm a little bias but to be honest, no matter what Ronaldo does he can't win it imo. And no I'm not a Messi hater by any means but to me it looks like criteria changes each year for this award. Deco too missed out on his chance despite winning everything imaginable 

Oh well,congrats to Messi though he certainly did have a phenomenal year


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

zxLegionxz said:


> LOL at people saying that Cristiano is number 2 this was Iniestas award if it wasnt Messi


The fuck?



EGame said:


> I lol'd so hard at Pique being on the world XI.
> 
> World's worst defender last season.


But, but :evra



EGame said:


> That Cristiano guy really needs to step up his game...
> 
> Maybe if that guy knew how to take penalties he would have won the CL or Euro and claimed the Ballon. Too bad too sad.


Said after Messi missed a pen that in turn cost you the CL last year?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> What a joke of an award. Messi won another time because he won la liga(when Ronaldo had a better year). So Ronaldo has a great year(Messi did too) won la liga and it still goes to Messi?lol . I'm Portuguese and I love Ronaldo, maybe I'm a little bias but to be honest, no matter what Ronaldo does he can't win it imo. And no I'm not a Messi hater by any means but to me it looks like criteria changes each year for this award. Deco too missed out on his chance despite winning everything imaginable
> 
> Oh well,congrats to Messi though he certainly did have a phenomenal year


Do you realise how many goals Messi has scored in the past 12 months?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Kinda depressing not to see a single Chelsea player got a vote.

Aslo, people put Rooney and Busquets as best players in the world? Really?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Gotta love how there are no players from the two teams fromt this year's CL Final in the team of the year. 
My TOTY would be;
Casillas
Lahm Chiellini Kompany A.Cole
Pirlo Alonso Iniesta
Messi Falcao Ronaldo


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

ROUSEY said:


> Do you realise how many goals Messi has scored in the past 12 months?


Ronaldo got the title winning goal for Madrid in the biggest match of the domestic season against Barcelona. 

He scored two goals in a hugely pressurised European Group of Death Match against Holland and then almost helped defeat Spain with a good but hardly great Portugal team.

He carried an otherwise ineffectual Madrid to a penalty shootout with Bayern Munich in the Champions League.

He made a mockery of City in another Group of Death in the Champions League. 


Big moments should win these awards, not big amounts of goals. 

Messi was much better in 2011 when he outclassed Madrid and United in the biggest games of the season.



> Messi will be GOAT when he retires a player that comes 1 every 100 years


(Cough) Diego Maradona (cough)


Anyway the Ballon D'or was exposed as a joke at the 2011 ceremony. It's incredibly biased against players lacking glamour (no Roy Keane when he deserved it to be handed on a plate in 1999) or other players from certain nationalities. Guarantee Van Persie wouldn't win the award with ninety goals in a calendar year. They'd find some other excuse to hand it to the t-shirt sellers.

I love how someone scoring hat tricks in a bankrupt league has managed to overshadow the top performers at Euro 2012. Messi could take a year off and he's still be favourite for the thing.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If you swapped Messi and Ronaldo's seasons, I'd bet my life on it Messi still would have won.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Would have been as much of a farce as the TOTY if he didn't win. Probably strongest case Ronaldo will have for it this time around and Messi still raised the bar to upstage him.

TOTY is a joke. Alves has been fucking shite and Pique has been a mistake magnet. Pique ahead of Kompany. Holy fuck. Busquets should be in that team ahead of Xabi too. Criminally underrated player. Yaya should have been in ahead of Xabi too. Front 3 is fine although you could make a strong case for Van Persie being in ahead of Falcao if you liked. Would have gone with Iniesta, Busquets and Yaya in midfield. All La Liga lol.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

He didn't upstage him at all. Messi under-performed in the biggest game of the season on the night when Ronaldo secured the title for Madrid. 91 goals doesn't change that fact. 

Messi is the world's best player but 4 of these things in a row is a complete joke. If Sneijder couldn't win with his herculean efforts in 2010, what chance does anybody else have?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Does winning it the last 3 years discredit his claim this year then in your view Henry?

One match doesn't win this award. 91 goals in a single year? It's an individual award and nobody beating someone who's scored 91 goals in a year with so much class.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I do think Inter players were screwed in 2010 to be fair

They won the motherfucking treble, knocked out Barca, and yet none of them made it to the final 3

Not to mention sneijder dragging holland to the final. If robben wasnt such a choker, sneijder would have a medal around his neck. he served two beauties of passes in the final


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

No not at all. I just genuinely don't think he deserved it this time around. Like I've already said I was far more impressed with him in 2011 when he ripped apart teams when it mattered most. His goal against Madrid in the champions league that year was far more breathtaking and important than anything he did in 2012. 

My problem with the system is that it doesn't seem to reward the best players of a given year, it rewards the best players in a more general sense of the word. For example maybe Messi and Ronaldo are 1 and 2 over the past half decade but they haven't been 1 and 2 for every year since 2008. That's simply t-shirt sales talking.

At least they don't shortlist Englishmen anymore though. That was beyond embarrassing.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

In 2011 Ronaldo was a flat track bully, who didn't produce in big games and accumulated goals, mainly through penalties against smaller clubs in La Liga.

That was the story.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> *No not at all. I just genuinely don't think he deserved it this time around*. Like I've already said I was far more impressed with him in 2011 when he ripped apart teams when it mattered most. His goal against Madrid in the champions league that year was far more breathtaking and important than anything he did in 2012.
> 
> My problem with the system is that it doesn't seem to reward the best players of a given year, it rewards the best players in a more general sense of the word. For example maybe Messi and Ronaldo are 1 and 2 over the past half decade but they haven't been 1 and 2 for every year since 2008. That's simply t-shirt sales talking.
> 
> At least they don't shortlist Englishmen anymore though. That was beyond embarrassing.


The footballing world thinks otherwise. 

Sorry people just don't like that Cristiano guy, hell even Iker didn't think he deserved it. 

The best player in the world, the best player of all time, who set a record that we will not likely see broken in our lifetime by anyone else but Messi himself (if he manages) won the award. Seems more than legit to me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> :lmao :lmao


Delicious. 

$100 says that if Madrid lose the CL this season that Cristiano guy wont even show up to the ceremony next year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sneijder definitely was screwed in 2010.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol the ronaldo picture.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> Do you realise how many goals Messi has scored in the past 12 months?


Like I said, the criteria of this trophy changes each year. I'm not saying he didn't deserve it, I'm merely saying Ronaldo can't do anything to win it no matter what he does. ROnaldo had a better year the other year but Messi got it because of Barcelona's accomplishments. While Ronaldo led Madrid to a la liga trophy and scored loads of goals but Messi wins because of 91 goals. It just bothers me that there really isn't any set in stone criteria and that they change because of Messi and Barca's accomplishments rather than someone actually deserving it.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Early goal of the year candidate


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That was probably Ronaldo's best bet at the ballon d'or.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats to Messi for winning his 4th ballon d'or in a row. That quite amazing tbh. I think he deserved it this year, he scored 91 goals this year and broke Muller's record, that brilliant. Feel sad for Ronaldo though, it must suck for him to be playing in the same era as Messi. 

As many have stated, the team of the year is a joke, Pique being there is ridiculous. He shouldn't be anywhere near there and Pirlo should have been there.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

team of the year is hilarious. Pique and Alves? ROFL ROFL ROFL


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Sneijder should have won it in 2010, and Ronaldo did deserve it this year--I'll be honest. I was rather skeptical that they'd give it to Iniesta, so I'm fine with Messi winning it.

But I agree with Henry. Ronaldo did it when it counted this year.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Ballon D'Or is a done by a vote from all the coaches, captains and a football journalist from every FIFA representative country, so it's essentially a popularity contest rather than an award based on merit. The FIFA Player of the Year used to be done by vote of from the coaches and captains of national teams, and the old Ballon D'Or was selected by a panel of journalists, the the FIFA Ballon D'Or is essentially a merger of both concepts.

So there really isn't any set criteria for the award aside from being good at football and being popular. The way I interpret the award is that it's basically whoever the best player in the World at the time gets the award. I actually remember I looked at all the voting from 2010, and it was interesting the Sneijder, who many thought actually performed the best in 2010, pretty much only got votes from Europe. It were as though his exploits in the UCL were only really noticed in Europe. Pretty much every African Country had Messi, Ronaldo and Eto'o as their votes too. So name value seemed to resonate much more than actual performance through the year.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nice to see Bananas speaking sense. (Y)*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The voters are kinda dumb to fair

Its easy to notice some bias. For example the arabs have only heard of Messi and Ronaldo, and voted accordingly

All Africans voted for Drogba and Yaya in this too

And the Thailand coach voted for Biscuits, for some reason

Hows the Fifa XI chosen?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

players vote for who they feel was the best in each position.

again, popularity contest


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Checking through the list, one thing that is extremely weird is,

how Neymar got votes from places like the Cayman Islands, Mozambique and Comoro. I'm safe to expect that more than half of the countries that voted for him, probably don't even have the Brazilian Serie A on their tvs, let alone Libertadores or their regional territory leagues.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Desecrated said:


> Checking through the list, one thing that is extremely weird is,
> 
> how Neymar got votes from places like the Cayman Islands, Mozambique and Comoro. I'm safe to expect that more than half of the countries that voted for him, probably don't even have the Brazilian Serie A *on their tvs*, let alone Libertadores or their regional territory leagues.


Those son of bitches must be streaming them on their computers goddammit :vince3


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> :lmao :lmao









DwayneAustin said:


> Those son of bitches must be streaming them on their computers goddammit :vince3


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Checking through the list, one thing that is extremely weird is,
> 
> how Neymar got votes from places like the Cayman Islands, Mozambique and Comoro. I'm safe to expect that more than half of the countries that voted for him, probably don't even have the Brazilian Serie A on their tvs, let alone Libertadores or their regional territory leagues.


Then you'd be surprised.Hell,in Brazil they broadcast Portuguese liga games so its not far fetched that a Portuguese speaking country(Mozambique)is capable of getting Brazilian games over there.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Checking through the list, one thing that is extremely weird is,
> 
> how Neymar got votes from places like the Cayman Islands, Mozambique and Comoro. I'm safe to expect that more than half of the countries that voted for him, probably don't even have the Brazilian Serie A on their tvs, let alone Libertadores or their regional territory leagues.


They may have seen Neymar at the Olympics where he was GOATing it up. He also has some pretty good compilations on youtube 8*D


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> In 2011 Ronaldo was a flat track bully, who didn't produce in big games and accumulated goals, mainly through penalties against smaller clubs in La Liga.
> 
> That was the story.


Still is the story. He was a flat track bully, now he isn't. I'm not suddenly hopping on his bandwagon because I feel like it, I'm just giving him credit where it's due. He made a massive breakthrough over the past year and has emerged as a far better player. 

It doesn't change the past though. 2009-11 he's behind Messi, Xavi and Iniesta and by a comfortable distance.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The "team of the year" is just pathetic. Like people said here, 100% popularity contest based on names and clubs alone. I usually don't take this too seriously but seeing Pique there instead of Kompany is disgraceful. Also don't get how Xavi was better than Pirlo this year. I guess that you need to take it for the joke that it is until they change the voting system. 

As for Messi, Ronaldo won the league with a record breaking season for Real Madrid and led Portugal to a successful Euro. Messi scored a lot but didn't win any significant thing this year, how is he winning the award? Media hype BS.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah last time I checked it wasn't called the Fifa World Goalscorer of the Year.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Last time I checked it wasn't the Best Player from the Most Successful Team award either.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Michael Owen will agree with you on that.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

God™ said:


> Last time I checked it wasn't the Best Player from the Most Successful Team award either.


I wasn't the one making that argument. Ronaldo deserves to win because of his numerous decisive contributions for both club and country over the past year. 

Stats only tell half the story when you compare two players. You have to also look at the games those stats relate to. Who did what where and how important was it in the scope of the season?

Messi only deserves two of those awards. As good as he is (and he is ridiculously brilliant) he is fast becoming overrated. GOAT talk is dumb beyond measure at this stage of his career.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

http://msn.foxsports.com/foxsoccer/seriea/story/milan-owner-silvio-berlusconi-admits-pep-guardiola-pursuit-010813?pk_campaign=twitter&pk_kwd=gesm



> AC Milan owner Silvio Berlusconi is still keen to lure Pep Guardiola to the San Siro - but admits the chances of him joining are slim.
> 
> The 41-year-old left Barcelona in the summer after winning two Champions Leagues and three Primera Division titles in a four year spell in charge at the Nou Camp.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrosini not far away. Good save from Buffon.

Edit1: 1-0 Milan. El Shaarawy.

Edit2: 1-1 Giovinco.

_One man thread here..._


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

flick on milan/juve game

mexes. stick to overhead kicks mate.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

When you're the only one watching the game, don't double/triple post please. Just edit.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Another Sergio Ramos red card. And 2 goals from Ronaldo. Just another week in Spain.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Two balls on the pitch for Ronaldo's first goal, not to mention the terrible goalkeeping.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Came across this earlier:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The andy gray and growth hormones bit :lmao.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Read that earlier, had me genuinely laughing numerous times.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the last paragraph :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's all brilliant.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That last paragraph is the best part though, MY WORD.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

lol, did anybody see the Guardiola and Ronaldo incident? Pepe dissed him hard!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

No pep would never do such a thing he's the ultimate pro and nice guy unlike evil :fergie and :mourinho


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DAT LETTER :lmao. Gold.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

does penaldo even try and shake pep's hand or just tap him on the shoulder


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

hilarious letter whoever wrote that :lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ronaldo you are the best in the world, fuck the haters.*


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Great letter, had me laughing all the way through


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Michael Appleton, who has won 15 games out of 63 in his manergerial career has been identified as the man to lead Blackburn Rovers to the premiership


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

where's NIGE


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no wonder blackburn identified him then


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

They might as well hire me to be their manager..


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Real madrid drop points again. At this rate, I doubt they will even finish second.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

loooooool madrid

not so special anymore jose 8*D8*D8*D


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Rollin on a weekly basis at Madrid :jose enaldo

Won't get any better for them either. Ramos suspended for the next 4 games and Pepe probably still be injured for them too. Hilarious. Kaka came on and got two yellows. Can't even score against second bottom without Ronaldo. They aint getting second and top 4 is in danger on this form. Hilarious.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

They'll still rise to defeat United 8*D

Laughable at how bad they've been this season though.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Malaga v Barcelona tonight. Should be interesting. Haven't caught Malaga yet but I've heard good things.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking at Mou's track-record and the way Madrid are going, the CL is on for them. They'll say fuck-all to the League and put everything into winning the CL.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's not like they set the world on fire in the Champions League though and it's certainly not as simple as turning it on and off for a different competition like a lot of you make out. This isn't a team who can suddenly decide they're world beaters again when the CL comes back around. There's a lot of players in that squad who are just under performing period. They've been a one man team this season and it showed by the result last night without him.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they havent said fuck you to the league

the players have said fuck you to jose. 

they got outplayed vs dortmund and we outplayed them for 45 minutes and should've gotten something at the santiago. they're a divided team and playing as such.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

You're right. But they have this dude called the "Only One," now and also the second best player in the world. In the CL, anything can happen and THAT is what Real desperately want: the CL.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Watching Roma defense gives the same impression of watching a 90 years old running. You feel that sthg bad might happen in any moment


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO @ Real Madrid 
LMAO @ Jose Failinho 
LMAO @ Benchwarmer Casillas 
LMAO @ That guy Cristiano and his 16 goals
LMAO @ LMAO


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Most Players: Oi ref ya smelly c**t that prick just handballed it in the box, you blinded by your boyfriends cum?

Messi: Haha buddy, think he handballed it no? ah well nevermind, have a nice day.
:messi


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

11pts clear of 2nd-place Ath. Madrid. League over.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Reports saying Pep has agreed a deal with Bayern then.

Hmm...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope so atleast it keeps him away from city/chelsea for a couple of years atleast.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Joel said:


> Reports saying Pep has agreed a deal with Bayern then.
> 
> Hmm...


Makes sense. It will be them or city I reckon.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

bayern seems like a very logical choice. dont see why it wasnt suggested before


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Redead said:


> bayern seems like a very logical choice. dont see why it wasnt suggested before


It's been in the German press since before he left Barca in fairness. The bookies have had him as odds on to go to Bayern for ages as well.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Gordon Strachan to be named the new Scotland Manager in the next 48 Hours. Happy with that :bateman


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Assuming Jupp retires this summer, Pep is a great choice i believe. Hope Jupp's swan song is a CL trophy :


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I always thought Milan was a realistic destination for Pep, but they seem to be a few years away from becoming a club which can even compete for Serie A yet alone the Champions League, total rebuild mode


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ridiculous to suggest a deal is in place.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Fantastic goal by Matic in the Classico of Portugal Benfica vs Porto. Amazing play and an amazing strike


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dun dun dun...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> Fantastic goal by Matic in the Classico of Portugal Benfica vs Porto. Amazing play and an amazing strike


How has Matic been for you guys?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Been watching Madrid vs Valencia, 3 times Valencia have been denied 1 on 1 with the keeper as the linesmen have incorrectly given offside. Also the just missed basically an open goal. Hopefully Madrid's defence stays like this when the champions league games come around


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

RVP and hernandez should have a field day


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Been watching Madrid vs Valencia, 3 times Valencia have been denied 1 on 1 with the keeper as the linesmen have incorrectly given offside.


*Same thing happened to deny them a win at the Bernabeu this season. They are missing Ramos and Pepe right now tbf. They'll be much much better with them two in there. Scoring against them shouldn't be an issue. It's keeping Ronaldo quiet enough what the tie depends on. Could do with paying some slimey Spaniards off to "deal with him" before the ties.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Dun dun dun...


thats not so impressive, torres manages to vanish every time he plays for us 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

blid reporting that pep to bayern until 2016

blid is usually really good.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bayern have confirmed pep is taking over in the summer. wow.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Bayern Munich have confimed Pep Guardiola will be their new manager next season, until July 2016.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What's your plan now Abramovich? :terry

:jose????


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK.

Bayern gonna GOAT next few years.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The best part about Guardiola to Bayern - it's a slap in the face to the English press who were arrogant enough to think he only wanted EPL.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well that's completely out of the Blue although they do have a good set-up over there so they probably will mix well together.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's also a slap in the face to roman. which makes it fantastic.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm glad Pep didn't go to one of the English clubs, I didn't wanna start having to hate on him. I literally would have hated to see him at Chelsea in particular. Good move IMO.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

If Pep can turn Robben into a big game player we must really be looking at the GOAT .


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Mancini just pissed himself in relief after all the talk of Guardiola taking over from him.

Lets see, Bayern until 2016, Fergie says he has a few years left in him at Utd, I'd say around 3 maybe


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm wondering if he's gonna try to implement playing with a false nine like he did at Barca.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

What's Arsenes replacement doing in Germany


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Srdjan99 said:


> The best part about Guardiola to Bayern - it's a slap in the face to the English press who were arrogant enough to think he only wanted EPL.


Indeed. #RacistEnglishMedia


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BANKSY said:


> If Pep can turn Robben into a big game player we must really be looking at the GOAT .


dependent on his attitude that might happen at another club

remember ronaldinho, deco, zlatan and eventually eto'o?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

93.20 said:


> ridiculous to suggest a deal is in place.


Another fantastic snrub prediction.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that's not a prediction though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

True. Just a way off the mark opinion.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it may not have been off the mark when i posted it though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Of course it was. There's no way a deal was not in place two days ago. This is not Football Manager where everything happens in one day.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

an offer may have been in place. the deal could've been finalised after i posted that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

lol Rob Beasley

few days ago 



> Rob Beasley ‏@1RobBeasley
> Get your money on Pep for City this summer!


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...s-Man-Utd-Chelsea-AC-and-Bayern-for-City.html


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

What's happened to Khedira? Unbelievably good in terms of ball control, he has become. Must've worked his ass off during the winter break.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Joel said:


> Another fantastic snrub prediction.


Classic stuff as usual. The deal was essentially done last week, before his agent flew in. It would have just been ironing out details this week. 

Good move for Pep, huge club, good backing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i must say i dont quite understand where all this prediction stuff has come from


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Kiz, is you're username a reference to Dzeko's minutes per goal ratio?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i want to say yes because that would be freakishly cool, but it's when aguero scored vs qpr


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

93.20 said:


> i must say i dont quite understand where all this prediction stuff has come from


There's probably too many to list at this point.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Rummenigge (chief executive Bayern): "Pep Guardiola is one of the most succesful coaches in the world. We look forward to working together."


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im struggling to even think of 'predictions' that i've made.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Rumours that Pep's assistant manager will be Raul.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

93.20 said:


> im struggling to even think of 'predictions' that i've made.


Predictions/Thoughts, lets just bracket them together for these purposes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wouldnt it just be simpler to say you dont agree with my posts then


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm just being a dick for the most part. It was funny the way it turned out though after your statement on the lack of a deal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah well joke will be on everyone when this is all a ruse.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

93.20 said:


> im struggling to even think of 'predictions' that i've made.


Last season you said the title race was over when you were behind - You won.
This season you said the title race is over after losing to Sunderland - The race will probably resume.
You said Kompany's red card would not get overturned - It did.
You said it was ridiculous to say a deal was in place for Pep to go to Bayern two days ago - Announced today.

TERRIBLE PREDICTIONS/OPINIONS FROM KIZ/SNRUB/93.20

Accept it. Learn to be always right like me. And move on.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Too lazy to find your post saying you'd finish first bro, maybe haribo can repost it :troll


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I predicted Man Utd to finish 4th ahead of the 06/07 season which they actually won. That's got to be the worst prediction I've ever made.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bananas said:


> I predicted Man Utd to finish 4th ahead of the 06/07 season which they actually won. That's got to be the worst prediction I've ever made.


:wilkins, probably our best attacking season and most exciting to watch.

I predicted liverpool 4th last season :kenny and arsenal 2nd 10/11 season.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Bananas said:


> I predicted Man Utd to finish 4th ahead of the 06/07 season which they actually won. That's got to be the worst prediction I've ever made.


Not really. I mean we'd been in transition for 3 seasons and hadn't looked close to the side sweeping the titles from 99-02. Van Nistelrooy leaving and little in the way of replacements left only a fledgling Rooney and Ronaldo who everyone expected to be sold or to bottle the pressure and incoming abuse after the Euros. Instead the young team gelled together and played some of our best football in years on the way to taking back the title and in the process developing Ronaldo and Rooney into two of our most important players. 4th may have been an exaggeration (though its so far back now I can barely recall who the other teams signed), but Chelsea would have been acceptable favourites and United, Arsenal and Liverpool were so inconsistent prior to that season that any of them could have finished ahead of the other.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I've predicted everything correctly in my whole existence :jordan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

love it when SNRUB gonna SNRUB. 8*D

Pep to Bayern makes sense. They have a good youth structure there too which having him there will only help, yet they also have the funds to sign big name players from Germany and overseas too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

The closest I've come to predicting/betting was at a Horse Racing event. First horse I bet on moved as fast as Dietmar Hamann and the last horse I bet on was an outsider who came 2nd on a photo finish and robbed me of £200. Needless to say I haven't touched an accumulator since.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I bet my cellphone England would beat Portugal in 2004

Suffice to say I stopped betting afterwards

Although I did make a bet to shave a mohawk if chelsea wins the champions league last season


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I remember saying on this forum during the Arsenal/Reading 7-5 game when the 2'nd half just started and Arsenal were 4-1 down that if Arsenal came back to win it that I would shoot my gran in the face


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao Hargreaves saying Bayern are a bigger club than United, still a bit bitter then


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> :lmao Hargreaves saying Bayern are a bigger club than United, still a bit bitter then


On the field they have more accomplishments than United.

He's a damn hypocrite though. Cause he was licking United's ass and desperate for them to buy him from Bayern back in 2006 and 2007.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Also apparently Pep's agent has said a contract was signed before christmas. So much for Balague being 'reliable'


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

My worst prediction was Liverpool to win the league 2009/2010 :kenny


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Weren't expecting Pep to be off to Bayern, at least so soon! 

Amazing signing. Will be fun to see them in the CL next season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> On the field they have more accomplishments than United.
> 
> He's a damn hypocrite though. Cause he was licking United's ass and desperate for them to buy him from Bayern back in 2006 and 2007.


Yeah hargreaves seems very very bitter for some reason, alot probably down to the medical staff :lol

Bayern are a huge club them along with united, juve, madrid, barca and maybe one or two more you can debate about, people will have their own opinions on who is the "biggest"


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Real Madrid is the biggest club in the world. Has been for quite a while.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Guinea Pigs really shouldn't be allowed to speak. He should know his place.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Also apparently Pep's agent has said a contract was signed before christmas.'


Don't tell Snrub.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Real Madrid is the biggest club in the world. Has been for quite a while.


What makes it so matter of fact? Barca are clearly the better team now, have similar if not bigger crowds and get more media attention around the world. If we're talking about past accomplishments then you're as well throwing in names like Liverpool and Ajax.

Not even the biggest team in Spain:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

SJFC said:


> What makes it so matter of fact? Barca are clearly the better team now, have similar if not bigger crowds and get more media attention around the world. If we're talking about past accomplishments then you're as well throwing in names like Liverpool and Ajax.
> 
> Not even the biggest team in Spain:


Trophies, players, name value, record in Europe and in Spain, etc. Ajax, Liverpool, Bayern, etc, are huge clubs but not as big as Real Madrid. Did you know that with the exception of Bayern, Real Madrid have a positive win/loss record against every team they've ever played against ?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nani and Valencia trying to outdo each other in wastefulness right now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

It's good to see Pep going to Bayern. High profile name will only raise the profile of the Bundesliga

Funny that he chose The Bundesliga over 'The best League in the world'. :lol


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

nazzac said:


> It's good to see Pep going to Bayern. High profile name will only raise the profile of the Bundesliga
> 
> Funny that he chose The Bundesliga over 'The best League in the world'. :lol


He won't go to the Premiership until Fergie decides he's had enough of winning...


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

T-C said:


> He won't go to the Premiership until Fergie decides he's had enough of winning...


Possibly.

My point still stands though. A big name manager going to The Bundesliga will only raise the Bundesliga's profile more.

And if it isn't already the best league in the world, it will be in a few years time. It's just continuing to grow.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Bundesliga is above the Premiership in most aspects at the moment as far as I'm concerned. You're preaching to the choir on that one.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

T-C said:


> The Bundesliga is above the Premiership in most aspects at the moment as far as I'm concerned. You're preaching to the choir on that one.


Maybe. 

But it needs to be unanimous


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

It's well known Pep wants to manage in England, wonder if he is waiting till :fergie retires, i'd certainly rather him than mourinho


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He'll end up in the Prem someday. Probably when Fergie retires dies. He's said just recently he wants to manage here at some point and regrets not getting the chance to play here. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jose 2 join dortmund and lead bundesliga pls


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I desperately want Sanchez out of Barca forever. 

Pls pls pls go. 

Pls.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

What's wrong Egame, first time Barca haven't been GOAT and you want to ship players? Must be rough aboard that wagon


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Good decision from Pep to go to Bayern, they are a great club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> What's wrong Egame, first time Barca haven't been GOAT and you want to ship players? Must be rough aboard that wagon


he says with an avatar that has barca in it


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

93.20 said:


> he says with an avatar that has barca in it


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh Mav.

Sanchez has been awful for way too long now. Time out for him. Either him or Villa are definitely out in the Summer. Maybe even both if Tito has faith in Tello and Cuenca.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Superb standard of football :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Superb standard of football :lmao


:lol i love that shit, takes me back to the schoolyard.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Superb standard of football :lmao


This shit still happens to me (us) while playing on a national level :lol


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Looked like a rugby scrum at one point :lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> What's wrong Egame, first time Barca haven't been GOAT and you want to ship players? Must be rough aboard that wagon


Goodluck with your football watching goals in 2013. 

In other news: Goodnight sweet Valdes.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Superb standard of football :lmao


Looks like something out of Fifa :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ajax have been fined €10K by UEFA for doing this in their match against Man City:










Quality :lmao


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

EGame said:


> In other news: Goodnight sweet Valdes.


Fuck, you may actually get a good keeper now :jose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Where the hell is he going to go?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Decent game on ESPN from the Bundesliga. Schalke currently drawing 2-2 with Hannover, they were 2-0 up too.

Tuned in to see Lewis Holtby, he started just off the striker. Didn't touch the ball much in the first half, few neat touches here and there and got a yellow card for a late tackle but he's looked much better in the second half, good passer of the ball, nice assist for Draxler and the 2nd.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Superb standard of football :lmao


As a coventry fan this was beautiful to see. Got us 3 points from the league leaders.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Another goal in the Schalke game and it's Schalke who have taken the lead again. Holtby with his second assist of the game, this was better than the first one too. Good finish from Hoger!

As soon as I type this, Schalke make it 4-2. Marica with a great finish too. I fucking LOVE the Bundesliga.

and as soon I type this, Hannover have got a goal back, it's 4-3. Jesus.

Classic counter attacking goal from Schalke and it's Lewis Holtby with the goal. 5-3! Looked a classy player and I can't wait to see what he can do at Tottenham in the Premier League.

Didn't think I'd be editing this AGAIN but I have too. Diouf has just scored an overhead kick from the edge of the box, goal of the night, what a game. 5-4!!!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Espanyol vs Mallorca dramatic game for 2 teams at the bottom of La Liga


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Mame Diouf? Overhead kick? Fuck right off. He couldn't score in an open net with 3/4's of the ball already over the line when he was in England.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

A great piece....

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/52dfab22-603e-11e2-b657-00144feab49a.html#axzz2INB1sShs


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Diouf goal:






Doesn't work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9Gxf7seCAc


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

two great games between Schalke/Hannover and Espanyol/Mallorca tonight.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

for anyone wondering about del piero

he currently has 4 goals for sydney as they're massacring wellington phoenix 7-1.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Del piero was fucking amazing this game. Absolutely beasted it. With the talent we have, this is the kind of game that should happen more often.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WANDERERS


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck the wanderers. Western Sydney scum.



sXe_Maverick said:


> What's wrong Egame, first time Barca haven't been GOAT and you want to ship players? Must be rough aboard that wagon


the irony here is delicious


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

meanwhile Mariners and Newcastle had a painfully boring 0-0. If I'd got up a few hours earlier I'd have seen the Sydney game too :side:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

GOAL BARCELONA Magnificent pass by Xavi to Dani alves to cross into pedro to score Barca lead 2-0


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Come on BVB!!!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Lovely Reus free kick goal.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

ROLLS REUS!!!

GOTZE!!! 2-0!!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Great shot by Gotze on the second, despite probably an inevitable save if it wasn't a deflection.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Felipe BATMANtana with the third.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Think its more like Felipe Blackenstein. Dortmund getting outplayed, imo, and still winning. Good stuff from them.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Haha Barca, well in Sociedad.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Barca lost for the first time in the league this season. :mark:

Credit to Sociedad coming from two goals down. Fucking amazing!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Got to admire Lewandowski's work ethic. Always trying despite not having much luck this game.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Lewandowski gets his goal. 4-0


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

But who was defense?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kuba scores. 5-0. Sahin plays a big part in the goal


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Barcelona has just lost their undefeated record, I don't know why I celebrated like a Real Sociedad fan, I was screaming yes hahaha. Well played, they really pressed high up the pitch all game. Yes, Pique got sent off but still, they deserved that luck because they made it with their general play.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Dortmund weren't too possessive, on the backfoot for large chunks of the game. But heh, 5-0. Impressive. Could of been a few more, in my opinion, if Lewandowski had the proper touch on a few of the early balls through to him, and could hold off for reinforcements/finish them.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Dortmund weren't too possessive, on the backfoot for large chunks of the game. But heh, 5-0. Impressive. Could of been a few more, in my opinion, if Lewandowski had the proper touch on a few of the early balls through to him, and could hold off for reinforcements/finish them.


BVB were cruising after the 3rd goal though. Apart from that spell in the 2nd half, BVB were slightly in control of the match. Bremen posed no real attacking threat, it never looked like they would score.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, no one was getting in the box properly for them. Doubt Pedersen will be staying at Bayern on that form. Brick wall from Santana and Hummels. To add to a bit of Bremen's control for a small stretch, they spent a large chunk of time in control after Gotze's goal.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Dortmund reminded me of last year's team, entertaining as fuck to watch as a neutral, frightening as fuck if you're playing against them.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Amazing goal from Pogba in the Juve game. Don't think Udinese have had a shot yet.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pogba trolling the fuck out of us. Another screamer.

Guy is so blatantly everything we're lacking. Unbelievable.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Seriously why did United let Pogba go, on par with Andy Carroll for worst transfer business.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

No way is it on par with Carroll. Pogba was bad. But Carroll is in a league of his own

Who knows maybe Fergie will buy him back in a couple years :fergie


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Not a case of just letting him go, the only thing Pogba and his agent cared about was the money, he was going to the highest bidder, if he didnt want to be at united, fuck him.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sooo Olympiacos. A team who are 10 points clear of at the top of the league with a game in hand and undefeated thus far...Sack their manager? 

:wilkins


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

damn, this and the Southampton thing makes roman seem sane in comparison










he was sacking managers for no reason before it was mainstream


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Can Man U jump on the fad and sack fergie then plz :ndiaye


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:kobe2

Pogba Le Pew


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What an awful haircut.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That was amazing.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Olympiakos manager has been sacked after 17 matches (14wins, 3draws) standing top of the table - He was caught banging the Chairman's wife.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hope Madrid win today against Valencia but i don't care that much about it honestly, the wednesdays's game is the important match to care about since the liga is over anyway. *


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Goatmund :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

penaldo possibly on the bench


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Joel said:


> How has Matic been for you guys?


He's been pretty good. Only getting better with each game , he's starting to use his size a lot more and has incredible passing abilities.He just renewed his contract till 2018 with a 40m buyout clause. The guy is making Benfica fans start to forget about Javi Garcia.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WANDERERS complete a sweep on the Roar. Amazing how they've completely outplayed them all 3 games this season.

Also Berisha the little cunt has got a ban for the next game. New champions tbh.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Didn't Matic play for Chelsea?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

93.20 said:


> penaldo possibly on the bench


He's done it again.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

T-C said:


> He's done it again.


*:lmao

Madrid turning it on as soon as Barca turn it of. Hmmmm. Valencia well and truly raped in the first half.

Pique and Alves still trying to out WOAT each other. Deary me. Poor showing from everyone tbf though. Soicedad deserved what they got. Good little team.

Pogba  Wasn't a case of us letting him go because we didn't want him btw. He moved for the money so whatever. Shame but he's swayed that easily away from the club then he's fine leaving.*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Cookie Monster said:


>


Not a bad celebration...then you see the keeper :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OMG at the keeper :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao The keeper is fucking gold


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Legit burst out laughing at the keeper.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

T-C said:


> He's done it again.


it was a rumour and I did say possibly. At least do it right


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao keeper with dem moves


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> WANDERERS complete a sweep on the Roar. Amazing how they've completely outplayed them all 3 games this season.
> 
> Also Berisha the little cunt has got a ban for the next game. New champions tbh.


Hoping the Wanderers get to the final this year. They are actually entertaining, unlike most of the league, and their fans are awesome.

Still pissed off that Ricki Herbert is our manager, especially after losing 7-1. He's far too negative, and keeps playing horrible players just because they're new zealanders/loyal players. Lia, Lochhead, Bertos, Paston and more should be dropped (Y)


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

93.20 said:


> it was a rumour and I did say possibly. At least do it right


You should stop going to your place for rumours as they all seem to be rubbish.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i read a rumour once you were a good poster.

must've been rubbish 8*D

what about the rumours that casillas was benched? you seem to be a bit obsessed right now tbhayley


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at that keeper.

WANDERERS keep rolling on


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

93.20 said:


> i read a rumour once you were a good poster.
> 
> must've been rubbish 8*D
> 
> what about the rumours that casillas was benched? you seem to be a bit obsessed right now tbhayley


That is a rubbish one, I can't remember when I was good at that. 

I just thought it was funny. I'll drop it now though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

T-C is a brilliant poster Kiz you muppet, show some respect 8*D

but tbf why would you want Kiz to stop with DEM RUMOURS when they always produce good laughs?

:kanye


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Gimmick infringment tbh. #fiveone


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The son of Barcelona player Gerard Pique and his girlfriend, Colombian singer Shakira, will be born tomorrow


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

:jaydamn


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

:lmao never understood why he's so disliked


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Pogba's agent is at it again :lmao




> Paul Pogba's agent Mino Raiola says the 19-year-old will not be leaving Juventus in the January transfer window and will remain in Turin until the summer.
> 
> The former Manchester United midfielder has shined in Italy so far, which has seen him linked with a move away from Juventus Stadium, but Raiola has moved to put an end to the latest round of speculation regarding his future.
> 
> ...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Vintage Raiola.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Will Juve please buy a striker who can put the ball in the back of the net. 

Great game vs Lazio though. Pogba needs to be a permeneant first team player. This guy has everything, superb awareness, wonderful touch, lovely passing ability, cracking shot and a solid tackler.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So it'd have to be Marchisio dropping to the bench?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

It's a tough one. Pogba is the better player but the Invincibles trio have superb chemistry. 

Every time Matri shoots I expect him to miss. A 1 in 3 scoring record is not good enough considering the service that he's getting.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

a bit soon to say pogba is better isnt it?

marchisio is probably one of the most complete future midfielders


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah maybe jumping far too quickly to conclusions based on the little that I've seen of Pogs but from what I have seen he looks pretty amazing. 

Marchisio compliments Pirlo's game perfectly though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

no way should Marchisio be dropped for Pogba. As good as Pogba looks, Marchisio is still a better player and one of the most complete midfielders around. Plus his combo with Vidal and Pirlo is beastly.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Henry Hill said:


> Will Juve please buy a striker who can put the ball in the back of the net.


http://www.eitb.com/en/sports/detail/1233128/llorente-juventus--fernando-llorente-set-juventus-july/

Juventus will confirm the deal for Llorente tomorrow


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Juventus should make a cheeky bid for Dirk Kuyt


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

If Llorente signs for Juve this month then surely they must be a legitimate threat in the CL. Though he has barely played this season, just substitute appearances. So it might take a few games for him to start clicking. If they sign him in the summer, then next season could be very good for them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Casillas has just come off injured for madrid after being kicked in the hand, could have broken something, will be interesting to see how long he will be out with that, champions league game is in 3 weeks


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> :lmao never understood why he's so disliked


Haha, that was funny to be fair, I'm not a 'fan' of his or anything, but I don't automatically hat him for being Celtic/Celtics manager, we've had better though, haha.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

That was pretty awesome. Big fan of Lennon. Getting a result against Barca isnt a small thing and hes a great job at celtic


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Graham Hunter ‏@BumperGraham
#marca going with huge story front page in morning. Claim senior players inc #Casillas & #Ramos told President: Mou goes in summer or we do


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yay.

:jose 2 come home pls


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Casillas has broken his hand, so could miss both legs of the champions league games


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so he'll watch adan from the stands and not the bench?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Juventus should make a cheeky bid for Dirk Kuyt


are you permanantly living in 2007?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

isco is out for tonight's game vs barca. piazon will start. looks like baptism by fire


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Diario Marca published today in the front page that Casillas and Sergio Ramos would leave the club if Mourinho will be the coach next season


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's a good job he's off to chelsea or city then.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jose will not be managing us.

txiki and co didn't hire him before pep took over for his off field antics. only gotten worse since then.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

criminal coach for criminal club

i'll take him


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nailed on for chelsea then which could be unbearable maybe not as bad as liverpool fans when king kenny returned but you know what those damn evil chelsea fans are like. Just hope he knows this going back to chelsea will mean no united job for him EVER :fergie


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice to see us join the Championship manager merry go round. Grayson did what he was meant to do , see us up after Clark got sacked last season. You can't go 12 games in modern football without a win. Hoping the timing means Adkins or the fact :kean is 25/1 scares me , or we could go for Appleton before he gets snapped up:lol.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Redead said:


> isco is out for tonight's game vs barca. piazon will start. looks like baptism by fire


*is that you kiz?

2 more Classico's :mark: Great match just too.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Marca are saying Madrid have signed Diego Lopez on loan to cover for Casillas injury :side:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The Poles did the business for BVB. 3-0 home victory. Kuba X2 and Lewandowski


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Redead said:


> criminal coach for criminal club
> 
> i'll take him


Honestly speaking do you think Jose is the man to steer the club forward seeing the club is focused on building up young talent for the future and whatnot? I don't think he'll stay around for more than 3 years at the very best in as much as I like Mou, he isn't the manager that stays that long at clubs. Although he loves CFC and the fans love him too, so it could work. I'd rather him than Rafa by a million miles. Goes without saying, eh? :mourinho


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Pretty crazy how Madrid can sign a good keeper just like that just cause Casillas is hurt.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...0784/real-madrid-complete-diego-lopez-signing

It's confirmed. , thought :mourinho had faith in Adan seeing he's started him over Iker.

Anelka to sign for Juve until the end of the season..

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/transfer-zone/2013/01/25/3700386/juventus-agree-terms-with-anelka

Not the exact player they need, but surely he's better than their current strikers. Hopefully he performs well. I've always liked him as a player.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Casillas and Pepe are injuried, Di Maria and Ramos are suspended...........Madrdi not looking good against Barca.*_


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cesc GOATregas


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Medo said:


> _*Casillas and Pepe are injuried, Di Maria and Ramos are suspended...........Madrdi not looking good against Barca.*_


When is the game going to be played?

I reckon Madrid will miss their first choice centre backs dearly.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think the first leg is going to be played in 30th of Jan and the second leg is going to be played in 27th of Feb.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks.

Hopefully Madrid go through to the final and win the whole thing. Doubt it though. 

It would be a very difficult game for the them with a couple of key players missing out. Casillas, Di Maria, Coentrao, Ramos and Pepe will all miss the first leg, if I'm not wrong. Plus Marcelo isn't back either.

First leg is gonna be played at the Bernabeau as well. Bad times.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

La Liga is such a dead league this year, that I just don't care. Maybe I should check what's happening at the bottom. Probably some exciting stuff.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Abk™ said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...0784/real-madrid-complete-diego-lopez-signing
> 
> It's confirmed. , thought :mourinho had faith in Adan seeing he's started him over Iker.
> 
> ...


We (Juventus) signed Llorente as well!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lawls said:


> We (Juventus) signed Llorente as well!


Juve signing Llorente is exactly what they needed. Their team is pretty complete, all they needed was that top striker and now they've got him. I can see them really pushing for the Champions League over the next few seasons.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Llorente doesn't join until next season though (pre-contract deal).


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Waiting until the summer to join is probably the best thing they could do. Llorente has just been sitting on the bench for Bilbao all season, sometimes coming on but not making much impact because he's not match fit. 

If he joined now, he'd be very sluggish and slow to get off the mark. But with a full pre-season behind him, I expect him to do very well.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Waiting until the summer to join is probably the best thing they could do. Llorente has just been sitting on the bench for Bilbao all season, sometimes coming on but not making much impact because he's not match fit. 

If he joined now, he'd be very sluggish and slow to get off the mark. But with a full pre-season behind him, I expect him to do very well.

*Edit: Argh, double post sorry.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Lawls said:


> We (Juventus) signed Llorente as well!


He will not join you guys this window. Think Anelka is a good stop-gap striker till the end of the season if he stays fit.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Waiting until the summer to join is probably the best thing they could do. Llorente has just been sitting on the bench for Bilbao all season, sometimes coming on but not making much impact because he's not match fit.
> 
> If he joined now, he'd be very sluggish and slow to get off the mark. But with a full pre-season behind him, I expect him to do very well.


Pretty sure he's facing other issues apart from match fitness issues. Probably a rift with the club or something. I remember he wanted to leave in August but the club refused to let him go.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Abk™ said:


> Pretty sure he's facing other issues apart from match fitness issues. Probably a rift with the club or something. I remember he wanted to leave in August but the club refused to let him go.


Yeah, the reason they've kept him on the bench is because the club is pissed that he wants to leave, so it's a sort of punishment I guess. They already bought in Aduriz in the summer as his replacement, thinking Llorente was going to Juve back then.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Juve lacking any cutting edge tonight.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> When is the game going to be played?
> 
> I reckon Madrid will miss their first choice centre backs dearly.


*On Wednesday, hope we win this one *


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> Juve lacking any cutting edge tonight.


De Ceglie is a pretty hilarious player.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

How Juve didn't get a penalty in the final minutes I'll never know, clear as day handball.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the Madrid players were wearing IKER t-shirt in the warm up, he has only broken a bone his hand ffs :kenny


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol. Modern football eh?


Re Anelka: Not that chuffed about this transfer to be honest as though a talented player Anelka has never been a prolific goalscorer which is the only thing Juve are lacking. I'm not one to tout English players much but someone like Defoe would have been a much better signing.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Medo said:


> *On Wednesday, hope we win this one *


Goodluck man.


enaldo scoring for fun in 2013... How many goals has he scored so far this year?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

33. not sure if that includes his hat trick vs getafe yet

duh that's including 2012


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Abk™ said:


> Goodluck man.
> 
> 
> enaldo scoring for fun in 2013... How many goals has he scored so far this year?


10. No doubt in mind he's aiming for Messi's record. 

No chance he'll get it though.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Barca B vs Real Madrid Castilla is on soon for anyone interested.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Doubt he'll get it too. Will be interesting though.

Yes, SNRUB, the 33 includes his hat trick today.

So enaldo has 33 goals already this season. What about :messi ?

EDIT: Just seen he has 40 already :mark:

Pretty close though. With enaldo on the form he is atm, anything can happen.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

What a terrible league. Muller would have broken the century barrier if he had been lucky enough to face such mediocre opposition.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's much stronger than you are giving it credit for.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I would rather see Messi and Ronaldo play in a league where the art of defending hasn't completely vanished.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

which one would that be? drawing a blank


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

They'd score shit loads of goals wherever they play, the defending in Spain is no worse than it is anywhere else. Just look at Michu since leaving La Liga, he's scored more in England where the defending is supposedly better. Mata is scoring more regularly as well. I'd say overall the standard of football is highest in La Liga at the moment.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Their stats would be nowhere near as high in Italy or Germany.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mario Gomez scores bucket loads in Germany.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

He scored 28 league goals in 11-12. Messi nearly has that many already this season yet in Europe last season their goal ratios were very similar. Not the best example.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pretty sure the bundesliga averaged the most goals per game last season.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure no defence was awful enough to let a man score 3 goals in 7 minutes.

Ballon D'or votes are being determined on this nonsense.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> He scored 28 league goals in 11-12. Messi nearly has that many already this season yet in Europe last season their goal ratios were very similar. Not the best example.


It was more down to the fact that I don't rate him at all and Ronaldo and Messi are two of the best goal scorers of all time so you'd expect them to do considerably better accordingly. There is some terrible defending in the Bundesliga though and I don't watch enough current Serie A to pass comment on the level of defending there.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Superb ball from Xavi, easy for Messi


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

If you watch the league, you'll see the two top players are the ones who are the team they play for. Barcelona aren't exactly very good up front without Messi, Real don't get very far without Ronaldo. And to say Muller would of scored 100 is ridiculous. Is Muller a complete player, who can run with the ball glued at his feet, capable of absolute crazy tekkers, pace and strength? I don't know, and I doubt it. Falcao is the only player getting close to them in numbers, and he is an absolute beast. He is the total striker.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hypothetical situations are impossible to argue.

if my aunty etc etc.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> It was more down to the fact that I don't rate him at all and Ronaldo and Messi are two of the best goal scorers of all time so you'd expect them to do considerably better accordingly.


They do better because they play in a league with no depth whatsoever. Gomez would score more goals than Ronaldo in La Liga, not that it would make him a better player. The obsession with goals in minor league matches is embarrassing.




> And to say Muller would of scored 100 is ridiculous. Is Muller a complete player, who can run with the ball glued at his feet, capable of absolute crazy tekkers, pace and strength? I don't know, and I doubt it.


When did I say that Muller was a complete player? He wasn't. He was the greatest poacher the game has ever seen and a superior goalscorer to either Messi or Ronaldo. I meant that he would comfortably score 100 goals in a calendar year if he had played in modern day La Liga. Don't doubt a man who scored more goals than games for his country. Neither Messi nor Ronaldo will ever touch that accomplishment.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Higuain and Benzema are better strikers than Gomez. Do they score 50+ times a year?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> They do better because they play in a league with no depth whatsoever. Gomez would score more goals than Ronaldo in La Liga, not that it would make him a better player. The obsession with goals in minor league matches is embarrassing.


I'd argue that La Liga has the most depth of the leagues as far as quality is concerned. Please explain how La Liga has less depth than the Bundesliga for instance.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Henry Hill said:


> When did I say that Muller was a complete player? He wasn't. He was the greatest poacher the game has ever seen and a superior goalscorer to either Messi or Ronaldo. I meant that he would comfortably score 100 goals in a calendar year if he had played in modern day La Liga. Don't doubt a man who scored more goals than games for his country. Neither Messi nor Ronaldo will ever touch that accomplishment.


Its truely ridiculous to suggest that he would comfortably do it. No he wouldn't. There is no poacher in todays game that actively excels. The only one resembling the movement of a poacher, is van Persie. And I wouldn't consider him to be one.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gomez would score more goals in La Liga then Ronaldo? Ok. Defences leak goals in nearly every league these days where there's quality attacking teams. They score buckets of goals in Europe too and Ronaldo scored plenty for Utd.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Higuain and Benzema are better strikers than Gomez. Do they score 50+ times a year?


I don't know what this has to do with the debate. I'm fully aware that Messi and Ronaldo are better players than the likes of Mario Gomez. Far, far better players. Two of the best of all time without question. 

But their goalscoring abilities have been overhyped because of the league they play in. They aren't that far ahead at all (I'm talking about goals not ability) when it comes to Europe yet they both nearly always play roughly the same amount of games as other top strikers.



> Its truely ridiculous to suggest that he would comfortably do it. No he wouldn't.


Not ridiculous at all. He would do it nearly every year in fact. He scored ten goals in a world cup. The man simply never missed when he had a shot at goal.

*Re: Gomez vs Ronaldo *

Gomez has outscored Ronaldo in the past 2 editions of the champions league despite playing less games. 

I don't see why he would struggle to score more than him in La Liga where the opposition is nowhere near as severe as in Europe.

If Ronaldo was a good a goalscorer as you say he is then he would comfortably be able to outscore Gomez in Europe just like he manages a superior ratio in league duty.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Their records aren't far from others, yet no other player comes close to the goals per game ratio of Messi in the worlds most elite competition, the Champions League, and very few players go close to Ronaldo's goal per game in any competition with Real Madrid.

I can understand how its hard to see the game transcends. I've seen the people on goal.com typing in and believing the same stuff. So I understand your mindset here. But you are slightly adrift from reality if you truely believe there are players capable of scoring more than Ronaldo or Messi in La Liga. Falcao doesn't. Villa, Higuain, Benzema, Soldado doesn't. Gomez, oh dear God, wouldn't. He has no pace, he doesn't hold the ball for very long. Hes extremely one dimensional. I don't think van Persie would, neither Rooney.

Lets put it down to this, if Falcao can't, no one can. The only way you can dispute that is if you haven't watched Falcao play. Messi & Ronaldo are in leagues of their own.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

4 goals for Lionel Messi!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Their records aren't far from others, yet no other player comes close to the goals per game ratio of Messi in the worlds most elite competition, the Champions League, and very few players go close to Ronaldo's goal per game in any competition with Real Madrid.
> 
> I can understand how its hard to see the game transcends. I've seen the people on goal.com typing in and believing the same stuff. So I understand your mindset here. But you are slightly adrift from reality if you truely believe there are players capable of scoring more than Ronaldo or Messi in La Liga. Falcao doesn't. Villa, Higuain, Benzema, Soldado doesn't. *Gomez, oh dear God, wouldn't. He has no pace, he doesn't hold the ball for very long. Hes extremely one dimensional. I don't think van Persie would, neither Rooney.*
> 
> Lets put it down to this, if Falcao can't, no one can. The only way you can dispute that is if you haven't watched Falcao play. Messi & Ronaldo are in leagues of their own.


Then explain to me this. How it is then that Gomez with no pace and no ability to hold up the ball can outscore Action Man in the Champions League?

Let me guess, Champions League is not up to the standard of La Liga. 

I'm afraid that you're the one whose adrift of reality. The reality is that La Liga has the worse depth out of any of the top leagues and that a number of guys (Mario Gomez included) would comfortably score 35 league goals a season over there.

And don't try and patronize me with your "mindset" business when you yourself don't have the slightest idea what you're talking about.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Messi's got 4. He just loves showing up Ronaldo doesn't he? Ronny gets a hatrick, and Messi goes one better.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

We have conceded an outrageous 1 goal in 9 away games this year in the league. Mandzukic and Muller keep scoring.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Henry Hill said:


> Then explain to me this. How it is then that Gomez with no pace and no ability to hold up the ball can outscore Action Man in the Champions League?
> 
> Let me guess, Champions League is not up to the standard of La Liga.
> 
> ...


Spent too much time thinking of something to counter it, only to realise what I've said can be picked off. Frustrating.

Its very simple why Gomez, or any other striker can't or hasn't scored more than 35 goals in La Liga. Because the last person that isn't Messi or Ronaldo, was a Mexican in 1990.

Why hasn't Ronaldo done better in the Champions League? God knows, I've thought it through enough. So, you'll get that.

But a number of guys, including Diego Forlan, Ruud van Nistelrooy, Brazilian Ronaldo, David Villa, hasn't scored more than 35 goals. Wheres the guarantee that Gomez could? Its hypothetical. When Ronaldo or Messi aren't playing, there isn't exactly another player stepping up and providing the same amount of goals in their team.

And it is a mindset. Its based entirely on hypotheticals. Because Gomez scores more than Ronaldo in the Champions League, he _should_ be capable? Hypothetical. The reality is, there are better players around that hasn't.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> The reality is, there are better players around that hasn't.


I think this is where we're losing communication. I don't consider Gomez to be on Messi or Ronaldo's level. I wouldn't even put him in a list of top 10 strikers. But he is a much better goalscorer than you are giving him credit for. In the past two seasons of the champions league I believe he has a goal per game ratio. If he can do that at the highest club level I don't understand why he wouldn't be able to keep up with Ronaldo in La Liga. The game may have changed but there are still players in the vein of Gomez who can do nothing for ninety percent of the match and then pop up and nab a goal. It was exactly what he did against Portugal in the Euros and Madrid in the champions league, first leg.

Even accounting for Gomez matching Ronaldo in the league however, I would still rate him exactly the same as before. It's not all about the goals but when you score them and as far as I'm concerned Ronaldo and Drogba were the two most important goalscorers of 2012.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> The reality is that La Liga has the worse depth out of any of the top leagues.


Please explain how.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I just have. Messi and Ronaldo should score a lot more goals in Europe based on their goalscoring success in La Liga. The fact that they don't and that someone like Gomez can outscore Ronaldo in the champions league proves that the spanish league has poor depth. Either that or Gomez just happens to be more prolific against better teams and I don't think that's the case.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I agree with your point Henry but Gomez isn't the best example for this season because he's only played two games in the CL as he's been hurt, he does have a goal though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> I just have. Messi and Ronaldo should score a lot more goals in Europe based on their goalscoring success in La Liga. The fact that they don't and that someone like Gomez can outscore Ronaldo in the champions league proves that the spanish league has poor depth. Either that or Gomez just happens to be more prolific against better teams and I don't think that's the case.


I don't see what that has to do with depth of the league. If you get a good draw it's possible to rack up the goals in the Champions League. What does speak for the strength of the Spanish league is how well their teams do in the Europa League/UEFA Cup, which is probably the best barometer to show the best of the rest in each of the top leagues. Of the last 14 finalists 6 of them have been Spanish, 2 have been English and 1 has been German (that is only taking into account the top leagues). Of the last 7 years a Spanish team has won it 4 times, including last year where both finalists were Spanish and the runners up took the second best team in England that season to pieces. 

Messi was the top scorer in Spain so it would surely be more fair to compare his scoring to Gomez's if you are talking in that regard and then comparing the second top scorer in Germany to Ronaldo?

Michu is scoring a lot more in England than he did in Spain so I suppose that means that that the depth in England is much worse than in Spain? Mata is scoring more regularly too, as did Torres until he broke.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

The mighty st mirren 3 v Celtic 2 
Lol awesome


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

Not sure if thread worthy and didn't know where else to put this so striker Wilfried Bony from Vitesse was trolled hard by some guy on a forum. He got him all horny and made him send pics















. There's more pics but it would not be appropriate for this site.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> What does speak for the strength of the Spanish league is how well their teams do in the Europa League/UEFA Cup,


English teams are obsessed with fourth place making the Europa League a distraction when it should be a priority. If the Europa League guaranteed a champions league place you wouldn't see the same results. 

Also it does make perfect sense to compare Ronaldo and Gomez because one can outscore the other in the champions league quite comfortably yet can't match him in those seasons in league competition. That tells me that one league is a lot easier to play in than the other. You can talk about easy draws but there is no match in the champions league that compares to the mediocrity present in the bottom half of La Liga. 

Gomez and Van Persie would comfortably score 30-35 goals in La Liga. I have no doubt about that whatsoever.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> English teams are obsessed with fourth place making the Europa League a distraction when it should be a priority. If the Europa League guaranteed a champions league place you wouldn't see the same results.
> 
> Also it does make perfect sense to compare Ronaldo and Gomez because one can outscore the other in the champions league quite comfortably yet can't match him in those seasons in league competition. That tells me that one league is a lot easier to play in than the other. You can talk about easy draws but there is no match in the champions league that compares to the mediocrity present in the bottom half of La Liga.
> 
> Gomez and Van Persie would comfortably score 30-35 goals in La Liga. I have no doubt about that whatsoever.


So you're saying that getting into the Champions League doesn't matter to Spanish clubs? Because that's just silly. Anyway United played a strong side in both legs against Athletic last season and got battered like no other team did all season. So the fourth place thing doesn't hold much weight there. 

I was talking about the depth issue with the Ronaldo/Gomez comparison. Basically because Ronaldo was the second top scorer in La Liga last season how many did the second top scorer in the Bundesliga get in the champions league to compare?

Gomez was only 4 off that last season and Huntelaar got 29, who never set La Liga alight funnily. Van Persie is on course to possibly get 30 in the league this season, while he got 30 last season so I'm not really getting your point as to how La Liga defences are so bad.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Of course Spanish sides care about 4th but they can afford to play without fear in the obscenely long Europa League format because their own league is so mediocre. 

The battle for 4th in England is much tougher than anywhere else in Europe. 

Fact is, if you looked at the champions league stats over the last two seasons there is plenty of argument to suggest that Gomez is a better goalscorer than Ronaldo. The only reason Ronaldo has more goals in that period is because he's playing in an easier league.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

How come both finalists in the Europa league last season weren't able to finish in the top 4 of the "mediocre" Spanish league then?

Gomez scored 2 more goals in the last 2 champions league seasons than Ronaldo, yes. But I still don't see how that shows that Spanish is so mediocre, there are a number of variables. Ronaldo is top of the champions league scoring charts this season anyway.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Of course Spanish sides care about 4th but they can afford to play without fear in the obscenely long Europa League format because their own league is so mediocre.
> 
> *The battle for 4th in England is much tougher than anywhere else in Europe. *
> 
> Fact is, if you looked at the champions league stats over the last two seasons there is plenty of argument to suggest that Gomez is a better goalscorer than Ronaldo. The only reason Ronaldo has more goals in that period is because he's playing in an easier league.


Not really. The Bundesliga has produced more top 4 members over the years than the Premier League. 

I think that you arer under-rating La Liga's depth. Like T-C mentioned Bilbao dominated Man United over 2 legs last season, and they only just got into Europe for this season.

Look at all these Spanish imports that have come to the Prmeier League. Mata, Silva, Michu, Carzola have all come from La Liga and are setting the EPl alight.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

In Mata case, he's obviously surrounded by better players than he was at Valencia. In fact, almost all of those you mentioned with the exception of Michu, who I haven't watched nor can I remember anything that has to do with him during his time in Spain.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Juventus and Lazio are playing today. The first leg was a 1-1 draw in the Juventus stadium, now Lazio is playing at home. Hard to predict who will go through but I think Juve will go through even though they are playing away from home. My prediction is 2-1 in Juve's favour.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Clasico is today, expecting Barcelona to win because Madrid are missing a few key players and Barcelona has a good record at the Bernabeu recently.

My prediction is: Madrid 2-3 Barcelona


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol Samoon. Same thing you predicted in regards to the Lazio/Juve match last night, saying Juve were going to come out of the game 2-1 winners, but reverse was the case. So in this case, I hope Madrid win 3-2 :suarez1


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

5 minutes to go for the El Classico.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Fun match so far. Now they are showing their best sides instead of a bunch of bitching and crying all the time. Still time for that, but so far its been a really good match. Im suprised its 0-0.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOATREGAS


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

What a tackle by Pique!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

How did Pedro miss that?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

DARK VARANE RISES

motherfucking man of the match, and that was before he scored!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

that was a great match, Barcelona has missed quite a few great chances, but so did real Madrid. Can't wait for the next match!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the man can draw a crowd


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Redead said:


> DARK VARANE RISES
> 
> motherfucking man of the match, and that was before he scored!


Right.

GOAT first half performance from Varane, and he somehow improved in the second half. Staggeringly good game from the young lad. One of the best Clasico outings in recent memory; and in his first one to boot.

Madrid will be absolutely delighted with 1-1, should have been 0-3/0-4 before Varane's equaliser.

ositivity Varane

bama *(Madrid)* Lopez. *(Barca)* Pinto, Pique, Puyol and Iniesta.

:shaq- Carvalho.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't forget about Carvalho, the old man still got it. He is good as Nesta, he always take care of Messi!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ITS GARBAGE.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Great to see Varane look like a star on the big stage. Big fan.*


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Varane was a monster in yesterday's match. What a talent at 19 years old


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

38:57

:buried


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*: What were the good things you're gonna miss from England?
Mario: Good things? training, manager, my teammates... Bad things: Everything else*:ti:balo2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Carvalho as good as Nesta :lmao :lol :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

carvalho was crap vs barca


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mario has every right to rip into the english media. they hounded him and hounded him every single day he was in england. bunch of cunts.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yeah its not as if he was looking for it, its not as if he was going round doing ridiculous things........oh wait


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so that should allow them to make things up about him too?

righteo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Sun's pathetic article about him after he embarrassed them yesterday sums it all up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they're just upset they'll have to find someone else to harass and slander each day.

for a man who barely did anything for the media, they sure did make a big fuss about him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I believe there's an appropriate hashtag you guys can use #RacistEnglishMedia


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern win again


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bayern won the league long time ago, they are unstoppable.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

100 league goals at 22. Six league games in a row, 8 in total he's scored in. £8m not looking so bad now.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Robben will explode due to him not starting regularly anymore. 10 away games, 1 goal conceded. Surprisingly, Van Buyten looked decent.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

:lol @ Real Madrid.

Looks like they are about to fall further behind


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jose enaldo :jose enaldo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

losing to granada :lmao :lmao

another goal to enaldo's tally 8*D


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I just hope Madrid win the UCL this season. So, :mourinho could leave them. Dammit, everything's fucked up for them this season.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mou has won at least one trophy since 2004, has he not?

Well, with the pathetic league form, I think Mou has something up his sleeve for the CL.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

united will probably beat them


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> united will probably beat them


That's the popular opinion right now.

Although I wouldn't be surprised if United did beat them, but I'm expecting Madrid to make it to the Final of the CL this season.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

As long as United have :rvp they'll be a very good chance at beating Madrid


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*enaldo :lmao

Riots alert if they drop out of the top 4 which is very feasible at this rate. They've played much better in the bigger games this season so they'll still be a test for us. Keep Ronaldo relatively quiet and we should have enough going forward to beat them.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maicon forced him to swap wings at the bernabeu. it's hardly impossible (maicon was off the pitch when he scored)

it all depends what madrid turn up. if the frustrated, annoyed, not wanting to play for the losing control one madrid turn up, it could be an absolute spanking. if the madrid that we're all expecting to turn up play, it'll be purely who concedes less goals.

i don't think they'll drop out of the top 4 however. malaga/betis/rayo/valencia don't have the quality to sustain it. atletico have also been shown up when they don't have falcao playing. even if those immediately behind madrid win the games in hand, they're still ahead. atletico winning both theirs however would put them 10 points clear.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Dont think we'll win at the Bernabeu, i'd gladly take a score draw now. Madrid will definitely turn up for the champions league


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Madrid will be fine in the CL. We sucked in the league and brought 100% to the CL. Expect the same from Madrid. No matter how much they all hate each other, they will want to win that magical trophy. My CL predictions have sucked this season, but I am saying right now that Real Madrid will defeat Manchester United.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone watching Dortmund vs Leverkusen later on?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I probably will.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Might do if i'm not doing anything, really enjoy watching Dortmund play when I can.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah of course. one of the best games in Bundesliga.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

The only real question about watching Dortmund vs. Leverkusen is: do I go to a pub or watch on stream?


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

And theres the early lead for Dortmund.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

REUS, what a season he had so far!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Immense start, but I am very split on whether thats a penalty.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

My shitty Laggy stream stopped right at the time, when the penalty was given. Anyone care to describe the situation?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Lewandowski Dive basically


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Wouldn't paint it as a dive, since his legs were stuck in Leno. Nasty collision with the Leverkusen defender after. But its a weak call.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Insane safe by Langerak!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Deserved goal for Leverkusen, don't think the ball left the Dortmund half until that goal was scored.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Dafuq ist going on. 3:2 Dortmund now.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Crazy few minutes. And a handball by Hummels.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Why if Buffon reffing?


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Another penalty, this time was pretty obvious.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Cheeky Lewandowski. But thats a terrible, terrible penalty. Fuck knows what he was trying.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Lovely goal from my man, Reus to give BVB the lead. Then Kuba made it 2-0, and i thought that BVB would stroll to victory. But Leverkusen came out strong in the 2nd half and deserved to get it back to 2-2. But BVB went straight down the other end and scored a sloppy goal. Kuba then missed a penalty to make it 4-2.

Both were penalties. First was a little soft, but Leno definately caught the foot of Lewandowski. Hummels played a great match, as did Langerak. Gotze had a poor game though.

Great match, and Great win for Dortmund.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

African Nations and I am hoping for a Burkina Faso win tonight. If Togo go out, Adebayor comes back to us in time for the Newcastle game which is important now considering Defoe is out injured, Dempsey isn't a striker and Kane is the only other recognized striker we have who has some bit of Premier League experience.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Deserved point for Valencia. Terrific defensive performance. Barca have took their foot off the gas this year. Similar position to Utd, big lead and low on motivation to see games as must win. That or the fact they've all had kids this season. Nobody else will say it but Messi's been extremely sub par so far this calendar year.*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Pazzini got injured in pre game training so Balo started, almost scored on his first touch, front three of him Niang and El Shaarawy is crazy youth and stupid haircuts.

EDIT: Balo just scored!


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ha, Balo already scored and he wasn't even suppose to start:lol


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> African Nations and I am hoping for a Burkina Faso win tonight. If Togo go out, Adebayor comes back to us in time for the Newcastle game which is important now considering Defoe is out injured, Dempsey isn't a striker and Kane is the only other recognized striker we have who has some bit of Premier League experience.


Things is going your way


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL, what a horrible decision to give a penalty.

Watch Balotelli miss after the cunt never missed for City.

Edit: Fuck his composure is something else :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Italian refs keeping up their great reputation, not a bad debut for Mario.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Barton sent off for Marseille, 2 yellows in 5 minutes :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Has Balotelli ever missed a penalty ?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

never in his professional career


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Match-fixing: Champions League tie played in England 'was fixed'

A Champions League tie played in England is one of 380 matches across Europe investigators say was fixed.

European police did not reveal the identity of the match they believe was corrupt in England. But Europol did say that they had uncovered an organised crime syndicate based in Asia that was co-ordinating the operation. Some 425 match officials, club officials, players and criminals are suspected of being involved.

At a news conference in The Hague, Netherlands, Europol claimed: The fixed Champions League tie in England took place in "last three or four years"; The identity of that match cannot be revealed due to "ongoing judicial proceedings"; Other "corrupt" matches included World Cup and European Championship qualifiers and "several top football matches in European leagues"; In Germany-based matches alone, criminals wagered £13.8m (16m euros) on rigged matches and made £6.9m in profits

Officials fear this is as the "tip of the iceberg". Rob Wainwright, director of Europol - the European Union's law enforcement agency, said: "This is the work of a suspected organised crime syndicate based in Asia and operated with criminal networks around Europe. "It is clear to us this is the biggest-ever investigation into suspected match-fixing in Europe. It has yielded major results which we think have uncovered a big problem for the integrity of football in Europe. "We have uncovered an extensive criminal network."

Europol, which has been investigating for 18 months, said suspected matches included World Cup and European Championship qualifiers, two Champions League ties and "several top football matches in European leagues". In addition to the £13.8m wagered on Germany-based matches, payments of £1.73m are thought to have been paid to those involved. The biggest payment to an individual was £121,000, according to investigators.

Europol believes a crime syndicate based in Asia was liaising with criminal networks throughout Europe. It believes match-fixing has taken place in 15 countries and 50 people have so far been arrested. Asked specifically about the allegations surrounding the Champions League tie held in England, Wainwright declined to identify the match because of "ongoing judicial proceedings".

However he did say it happened in the last three to four years, before adding: "The focus has been on other countries, not the United Kingdom. However we were surprised by the scale generally of the criminal enterprise and just how widespread it was. "It would be naive and complacent of those in the UK to think such a criminal conspiracy does not involved the English game and all the football in Europe."


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Match-fixing: Champions League tie played in England 'was fixed'
> 
> A Champions League tie played in England is one of 380 matches across Europe investigators say was fixed.
> 
> ...



Can't believe the likes of Chelsea, United or Arsenal would be involved, so I was trying to think what other games there were, and the Spurs v Young Boys jumped out at me.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I always suspected match fixing would rear its ugly head in England one day, simply too much money in the game these days for there not to be, wonder what club was involved..... :hmm:



Spoiler: prediction and the lulz



:fergie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

have dinamo played in england lately


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

93.20 said:


> have dinamo played in england lately


They played City a couple of seasons ago but that was in the Europa League


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Two games that stick out are Man U vs. Roma (7-1) and Liverpool vs. Besiktas (8-0)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

read on another forum that debrecen were questioned in regards to match fixing in 09-10. their group contained fiorentina, lyon and liverpool.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Personally if it's anything, I think it was probably Chelsea vs. Barca. Weren't Chelsea denied about 5 penalties.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's definitely Juventus and the referee against us. For sure. Yep. Juve are at it again. Cheats, nothing but cheats :terry1



Cookie Monster said:


> Personally if it's anything, I think it was probably Chelsea vs. Barca. Weren't Chelsea denied about 5 penalties.


Nope. None of them were penalties. If anything, penalties should have been given to Barcelona /bananas


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

God™ said:


> Two games that stick out are Man U vs. Roma (7-1) and Liverpool vs. Besiktas (8-0)


Both of those are longer ago than 3 or 4 years though.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Personally if it's anything, I think it was probably Chelsea vs. Barca. Weren't Chelsea denied about 5 penalties.


I think we were denied 2/3, though the ref also wrongly sent off Abidal. So it's less likely to be bias and more just a poor game from the ref.

I just hope to god Chelsea aren't involved in anyway, we're shambolic enough as it is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah there's no way that a ref cant collapse under pressure and have an absolutely horrible game. must be match fixing.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone on twitter are saying its Chelsea against Barca of last year. Well if last year's tie was fixed, it was in Barca's favour. They got a joke penalty from the result of a Fabregas dive. That performance from from Tom Henning was one of the most inept refereeing performances I have ever seen so my money would be on that one.

But it is on twitter, so it must be true.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Actually, can I use this as an excuse to drag up the times chelsea have been "robbed" of the champions league in the last 4 years? :flip (Bara 09, Inter 10 and Man U 11)


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

http://fussballdoping.derwesten-recherche.org/en/2013/02/ex-prasident-real-san-sebastian-gedopt/

Former president claims Real Sociedad were doping their players over six years, including the one where they finished 2nd in La Liga.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually, I do seem to remember Dinamo/Lyon 1-7 from a few seasons back raising a few eyebrows back then if it had been fixed, as Lyon needed a big win to qualify.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Actually, I do seem to remember Dinamo/Lyon 1-7 from a few seasons back raising a few eyebrows back then if it had been fixed, as Lyon needed a big win to qualify.


That was last season. That was definitely fixed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there was all that shit about the dinamo player(s) and the bookie/tab or something too :lmao

guilty as fuck and why i brought up dinamo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i remember one of their players smiled or something as the goal went in


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chelsea vs. Barca springs to mind with the pathetic officiating and UEFA's desperate attempt to do Barca/United.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

nah its go to be the 2011 champions league final, should overturn the match IMO :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joel said:


> It's definitely Juventus and the referee against us. For sure. Yep. Juve are at it again. Cheats, nothing but cheats :terry1
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. None of them were penalties. If anything, penalties should have been given to Barcelona /bananas


You're biased. Chelsea were denied ONLY 2 penalties, and Barcelona were denied a penalty from the first leg, and got an unfair red card. So Chelsea were hardly screwed. You guys got exactly what you deserved from that tie given the anti-football you played. Iniesta's goal that game was a victory for football.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bananas said:


> You're biased. Chelsea were denied ONLY 2 penalties, and Barcelona were denied a penalty from the first leg, and got an unfair red card. So Chelsea were hardly screwed. You guys got exactly what you deserved from that tie given the anti-football you played. Iniesta's goal that game was a victory for football.


:lmao I hate Chelsea but this hilarious. The ref from the second leg was fucking awful. Chelsea played a clever strategy not anti-football. Anti-football is stoke trying to kick people off the pitch and acting like thugs. Chelsea just played defensive.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

^ please tell me the final part of that post is sarcasm Bananas? I want to give you the benefit of the doubt given Joel's sarcastic response in his post, but if that's your genuine opinion then christ that's misguided. Nothing wrong with Chelsea's tactics in those ties. Not every team is blessed with the academy, scouting and raw talent Barcelona's academy and coaches have to ensure a long line of technically gifted footballers from a young age. Chelsea basically admitting trying to play Barcelona's game against them was hopeless and adjusting to tactics that benefitted their players and which were used to nullify the barcelona attack were justifiable.

'Victory for football' is also elitist garbage. As a neutral I didn't give a crap who got through, best team over the course of two legs deserves to go through in spite of my personal feelings. This idea that football fans as a whole cultivate to respect and support Barcelona is a hilarious myth. They play great football and I admire the fondness of developing young players to be the mainstay of their team, but if you're going to try and extend basic respect for their football ideology into some form of support and wanting them to win 'for the sake of football'...well then I don't know what to say.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Never said the ref wasn't bad. He made 3 very bad calls that game. 2 non given penalties for Chelsea, and one bad red card given to Barcelona. Then if you also take into account the non given penalty to Barcelona from the first leg, you'll see that the poor decisions were pretty much split between the sides.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Also it's worth noting, I don't mind defensive/cautious football. Chelsea were playing hoof ball against Barcelona. There was no intent for any midfield elaboration on their part. If I recall correctly, they in the 20s % for possession in both legs. It was just hoofball up to Drogba, and all the midfielders just defend.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Also it's worth noting, I don't mind defensive/cautious football. Chelsea were playing hoof ball against Barcelona. There was no intent for any midfield elaboration on their part. If I recall correctly, they in the 20s % for possession in both legs. It was just hoofball up to Drogba, and all the midfielders just defend.


Again though, they played a strategy that very nearly got them through to the final as opposed to a game plan that was very likely to see them get beaten badly in spite of it being more 'entertaining'. Look, I enjoyed seeing Chelsea go out at the death because I'll always prefer to see a domestic rival fail as opposed to winning and lauding it over me for an entire season, but if Chelsea got through and defended well to nullify Barcelona that doesn't mean I'd start accusing them of being 'anti-football'.

I dunno, your post just reminded me of people I've seen/heard talking as if Barcelona are almost their second team because of the way they play the game. I respect their philosophy and talent, but it boggles me to see and hear people basically try and argue any avid football fan should root for Barcelona based on how they play the game. Not necessarily saying you believe this, just elaborating why your point raised my interest even if I first thought it could have been sarcasm in light of Joel's post about you.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I wish we had use some sort of defensive sit men behind the ball tactic that chelsea used in atleast one of our finals vs barca.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> You're biased. Chelsea were denied ONLY 2 penalties, and Barcelona were denied a penalty from the first leg, and got an unfair red card. So Chelsea were hardly screwed. You guys got exactly what you deserved from that tie given the anti-football you played. Iniesta's goal that game was a victory for football.


Nah, they were more than two pens that should have gone to us. A definite three, potentially four.

Abidal should not have been sent off for what he was. But he should have been sent off for pulling Dorgba's shirt in a one on one situation earlier in the game. It caught up in the end.

Your excuses suck balls.

Do I really care anymore? Not really. We avenged that loss last year and we know what happened after that.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

You can call it anti-football all you want but in the second leg Chelsea had as many shot and corners as Barca, as well as having fewer fouls.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joel said:


> Nah, they were more than two pens that should have gone to us. A definite three, potentially four.
> 
> Abidal should not have been sent off for what he was. But he should have been sent off for pulling Dorgba's shirt in a one on one situation earlier in the game. It caught up in the end.
> 
> ...


FOUR? If you honestly think the Ballack handball one was a penalty, then you're more deluded than I thought. It's simple, the Malouda one was a freekick, outside the area. The Drogba one, penalty. Pique handball, penalty. So yes, Chelsea got some bad decisions. So did Barca. You can argue that Abidal should have gotten the red from the Drogba tackle all you like and then say you got the worse of it because of that. But had Henry gotten his penalty for the first leg, it would have been a completely different game if Barce were going into it a goal ahead. So swings and roundabouts. Typically though, the racist English media swarmed it up into a frenzy and got everyone mad without actually looking at the bigger picture. The deserving team went through. Deal with it. It's quite sad actually that Chelsea fans are still whinging about it all this time after. Arsenal once went out to PSV because of an incorrectly give corner kick. No one goes on about that. We lost to Sampdoria once in a Cup Winner's Cup semi final in 1995 due to an offside goal in the 90th minute. Only ever heard about it once and I've been a gooner for over a decade (we were actually playing the antifootball that day. Thank god for Wenger). You guys just need to get over it.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

> *Source: Bloomberg *Forty-six European soccer teams would require equity infusions to meet incoming fiscal control regulations, according to a report from regional governing body UEFA, which said clubs’ losses widened by 2 percent to 1.68 billion euros ($2.28 billion) in 2011.
> 
> An analysis of the finances of about 700 clubs released today by Nyon, Switzerland-based UEFA showed sales of 13.2 billion euros in 2011 were eroded by 9.4 billion euros worth of spending on players and salaries, a 43 percent increase over five years.
> 
> ...


So we've got all these clubs that are under investigation for match fixing and 46 clubs being kicked out for breaching FFP rules. Celtic might just have a chance of winning the Champions League next season at this rate


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> FOUR? If you honestly think the Ballack handball one was a penalty, then you're more deluded than I thought. It's simple, the Malouda one was a freekick, outside the area. The Drogba one, penalty. Pique handball, penalty.


It was in the area (Malouda one). Get glasses. Go on YouTube. Watch again.

I said *possibility* of four. There was the handball one you mentioned and two challenges from Yaya that were debatable. You also need glasses to read properly it seems.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

I think the fixed champions league game in England has to be Chelsea vs Barcelona in 2009.. The ref was obviously bribed after he turned down 5 blatant penalties.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

People mentioning the Chelsea/Barca game as the possible one because of the non-penalties, but an extra reason to fan the flames is the fact that the ref retired shortly afterwards claiming it was because of death threats.

Or maybe it was because he was set up for life with the pay-off he got from fixing the game.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

It wouldn't surprise me if it was actually the Chelsea VS Napoli game from last season, The Comorra do have a hand in pretty much everything in Naples so Match Fixing wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Why would potential Napoli fans want their team out of the Champions League?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joel said:


> It was in the area (Malouda one). Get glasses. Go on YouTube. Watch again.
> 
> I said *possibility* of four. There was the handball one you mentioned and two challenges from Yaya that were debatable. You also need glasses to read properly it seems.


The fall was in the area but the foul was just outside it. Both Malouda's feet are outside the box as the foul is made.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> The fall was in the area but the foul was just outside it. Both Malouda's feet are outside the box as the foul is made.


He still had hold of Malouda in the box. The foul occurred in both areas. Therefore, you give the foul to where it last happened. In the bloody box.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It wasn't a continuous obstruction. It was one obstruction, the outstretched arm. Malouda hit the arm while his feet were outside the box. If I get kicked just outside the box (again, singular obstruction), lose my balance but hobble into the box before falling over, it doesn't make it a penalty. However if there is a continuous shirt pull that starts outside the area, but the attacker continues into the box, all the while being pulled, then once in the box he could go down and it would be a penalty. So there you go.

You just need to watch the game clearly without listening to the racist undercurrent of Andy Gray and you might watch the game with an untainted view.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So the two arms to the higher part of Malouda's chest to stop him getting back to the ball is not a foul?

Think before you answer. Seriously. Think.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> So the two arms to the higher part of Malouda's chest to stop him getting back to the ball is not a foul?












Foot clearly outside the box.

You're the one that's wrong. You just refuse to believe that the media spun narrative of Chelsea being screwed could possibly be wrong. I've proven time and time again how wrong it is, but you just keep believing.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Barca's match against Chelsea in 2009 was clearly fixed, as was their final against United at Wembley. Strip them of both titles and award them us.

FIVE TIMES :stevie


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The game in question regarding the english team is reported to be Liverpool in their game against Debrecen in 2009. The match finished 1-0 for Liverpool.

Apparently the goalkeeper Poleksic from Debrecen was being bribed to let in 3 goals, so that the match would have over 2,5 goals.

Unfortunately for Poleksic, Liverpool were pretty shit with their finishing that evening, so Poleksic was “not able” to let in the 3 goals! 

Debrecens game against Fiorentina that year was also fixed. That game finished 3-4 after 2-4 at HT.

Poleksic has since been suspended from football.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Bananas said:


> FOUR? If you honestly think the Ballack handball one was a penalty, then you're more deluded than I thought. It's simple, the Malouda one was a freekick, outside the area. The Drogba one, penalty. Pique handball, penalty. So yes, Chelsea got some bad decisions. So did Barca. You can argue that Abidal should have gotten the red from the Drogba tackle all you like and then say you got the worse of it because of that. But had Henry gotten his penalty for the first leg, it would have been a completely different game if Barce were going into it a goal ahead. So swings and roundabouts. Typically though, the racist English media swarmed it up into a frenzy and got everyone mad without actually looking at the bigger picture. The deserving team went through. Deal with it. It's quite sad actually that Chelsea fans are still whinging about it all this time after. Arsenal once went out to PSV because of an incorrectly give corner kick. No one goes on about that. We lost to Sampdoria once in a Cup Winner's Cup semi final in 1995 due to an offside goal in the 90th minute. Only ever heard about it once and I've been a gooner for over a decade (we were actually playing the antifootball that day. Thank god for Wenger). You guys just need to get over it.


Or, how about the offside goal of Eto in the CL Final of 2006?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


> The game in question regarding the english team is reported to be Liverpool in their game against Debrecen in 2009. The match finished 1-0 for Liverpool.
> 
> Apparently the goalkeeper Poleksic from Debrecen was being bribed to let in 3 goals, so that the match would have over 2,5 goals.
> 
> ...


So even when the Goalie's been bribed to let in goals.....We still can't score :jose


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

Poleksic's ban has been over since June 2012 he's still playing for Debreceni surprisingly:|


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> So even when the Goalie's been bribed to let in goals.....We still can't score :jose


Debrecen should have put Bruce Grobbelaar in goal. Job done.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mcleish leaving nottingham forest already :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Owners sound like mongs. The Boyd fiasco probably made his mind up to just get out of there.*


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Play over a 140 consecutive games for Peterborough = failed medical.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

There were rumours he quit last week on deadline night. Can't blame him. Forest making our lot look good. Venky's can pull the plug on the PR firm they hired to try & manipulate people into believing they're not cretins of the highest order. Wouldn't put it past them to have set this up, even though they didn't.






Funny how no one on TV showed them walking out when we went 2-1 down.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

What worries me more about the Forest situation is that a number of their fans will remain oblivious to the obvious dangers these owners represent so long as the team performs on the pitch. The minute they start signing some players and progress up the table I fear worrying incidents like this will be easily forgotten if people believe the new owners will lead them back to the Premier League in spight of the harships and embarassing decisions they continue to make.

Portsmouth is a standout example of a fanbase that largely overlooked horrendously unsustainable transfer dealings due to the success on the pitch. Unfortunately those wary of the times ahead had their concerns fall on deaf ears because of the unmitigated success that the dealings were ensuring and only when things fell apart did enough of the fans wake up to just how blind they'd been.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Foot clearly outside the box.
> 
> You're the one that's wrong. You just refuse to believe that the media spun narrative of Chelsea being screwed could possibly be wrong. I've proven time and time again how wrong it is, but you just keep believing.


I wasn't going to bother wasting my time with you anymore, but I'm a sucka I guess.





























In these images we have a man in yellow not looking at the ball, but instead deliberately blocking a man in blue from getting to said ball. This occurs in the box. Can we agree on this?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

So the big match is tonight

Coventry vs Crewe in the JPT Regional Final. 

A 2 leg final away from Wembley

MASSIVE

Who are people fancying? 

As a Cov fan its got at 3-0 written all over it, Ricoh is sold out for only the second time in its history and I really think that will help us get the result


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> So the big match is tonight
> 
> Coventry vs Crewe in the JPT Regional Final.
> 
> ...


Spot on!:$


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Milan Vice Pres is in trouble over comments about mario.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Things are just getting worse for Rangers



> *Source: Channel 4* After some days of often feverish online speculation, I am now able to clarify the situation regarding the winding-up order which may soon be served against the Rangers Newco over a contract for services prior to the recent share offer.
> 
> Rangers w Revealed: Rangers winding up petition
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

danny_boy said:


> Things are just getting worse for Rangers


Statement from Rangers



> WITH regard to stories circulating about Rangers and Orlit, the sums sought are insignificant and agreement has been reached subject to the necessary paperwork.
> 
> Rangers Football Club is capable of meeting any debts presented legitimately and we would like to stress to our supporters there is no threat to the Club whatsoever.
> The matter is unworthy of further comment.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

If Messi has isgned a contract til 2018, Barca need to arrange a friendly with Stoke as soon as possible. No other way to prove the doubters wrong.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Statement from Rangers


Exactly, thanks.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Stil the best tackle ever. :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Lewandowski the victim of some trouble fishing van der Vaart. Very unfortunate for Dortmund. They should still find a goal or two though. Hamburg look very shaky in defence.

Add in van der Vaart getting struck by a coin.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

A lot depends on the next goal. If HSV score, then thats it.

Come on BVB!!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Dortmund will find a goal, but at this rate, Hamburg will find another one or two. Son probably the best player of the half. Very threatening every time he goes on a run.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The good news is that Gladbach are winning against Leverkusen


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Big match between Bayern and Shalke:mark:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Aaaannnddd 3-1 for Hamburg. Game over for sure. Might get a 3-3 with Bruma sent off, but anyone can clearly see they are very poor without Lewandowski up front.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think we might see another goal here.

Leverkusen are winning 3-2 . Frankfurt better not win now, or it will be a disaster for BVB.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

1-4. 

Bad result, but at least nobody took advantage.

Lewandowski's red card has proved to be the pivotal moment


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Terrible performance after Lewan was off. Gotze with another TERRRRRIBLE game. Sahin looked inflicted with the Liverpool curse, Bender was bitched around at left back and Blasckowskowskiskiskikowski was invisible. Result was thoroughly deserved.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Terrible performance after Lewan was off. Gotze with another TERRRRRIBLE game. Sahin looked inflicted with the Liverpool curse, Bender was bitched around at left back and Blasckowskowskiskiskikowski was invisible. Result was thoroughly deserved.


Yeah, terrible performance. Didn't deserve to get anything out of that game at all.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Bayern vs Schalke has been rather lacksture, in my opinion. Schalke pose no threat. I'd imagine they'd pose no threat even with Huntelaar.

I think Bayern would be more active up front if they had Mandzukic over the lethargic Gomez.

Voting Bastos for the worst player for a big side in any European league.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bayern destroying Schalke:wenger And Juve destroying Viola:delpiero


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Alaba, what a player.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bayern have been superb all season. How good are they going to be next season when Pep takes over?!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Heynckes is a fantastic coach so not that much better.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

good to see Ronaldo starting tonight, so he wont have too much of a rest


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> good to see Ronaldo starting tonight, so he wont have too much of a rest


I hope he doesn't pick up a knock.......


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> I hope he doesn't pick up a knock.......


that would be awful.......:fergie


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

You scurred yet United fans?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

so ronaldo warms up for wednesday by scoring a hattrick enaldo


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

United's only saviour now is food poisoning from some dodgy catering. I'm sure that can be arranged. :fergie


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:wenger


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ronaldo with another hat trick, damn he most have 30 of them now for Real!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ronaldo to beat Messi's record of goals in a calender year? He's already got a fair few this year and it's only early Feb!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Such a joke league.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

THE INEVITABLE PREM VS LA LIGA DEBATE WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

C'maarn Roma we're due


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Who don't you support?


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

ROUSEY said:


> Who don't you support?


Smarks gonna smark :StephenA2


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Solid win for Juve, opening up a 5 point lead over Napoli now :hb


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

W0lf said:


> United's only saviour now is food poisoning from some dodgy catering. I'm sure that can be arranged. :fergie


joke all you want, my home country once did that to syria before a football game :fergie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not bad


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

My favourite thing about those Messi stats is his record against Atletico Madrid. 20 goals in 15 games. It's amazing too when you consider that they're one of the biggest teams in the league. Having 10 in 15 would be considered great going against a team as good as Atletico, so 20 in 15 is really just taking the piss.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Really interesting chart! Some crazy stats there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

messi now has 299.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm watching the Barca/Getafe game, probably my first time ACTUALLY watching a whole La Liga game a part from El Clasico and MAN this is some attractive football! I was thinking of following one of the teams in La Liga, which one should I follow? Not so much mainly SUPPORT them, since the team I support is Chelsea. Was thinking of either Barcelona since they play REALLY entertaining football, or Atletico Madrid, since I did originally not want to pick Real Madrid or Barcelona and I LOVE Falcao! Can't decide!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Iniesta is such a joy to watch. Them passes for the 2 goals :datass

It's a shame he doesn't get talked about enough as an all time great due to it being the "Messi and Ronaldo" era but I get the feeling he likes it that way. World class in his own right. 

Nou Camp looks glorious in the sunshine. Shame they don't play more games in the day. I know why they don't though. First day match their since 1964. Nuts. It's even more beautiful watching them play in the sun.*


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

85,610 fans have made their way to the Camp Nou for this afternoon's match against Getafe. 3rd best attendance this season for a Liga match.

@TheStudofEngland- Well At.Madrid is entertaining is they have Falcao on the pitch, but i recommend you to watch barca or Valencia. I'm a Barca fan, so I can't recommend to anyone to follow R.Madrid when they are winning matches


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i understand the reasons behind barca buying song but he really stands out like a sore thumb when on the ball.


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> I'm watching the Barca/Getafe game, probably my first time ACTUALLY watching a whole La Liga game a part from El Clasico and MAN this is some attractive football! I was thinking of following one of the teams in La Liga, which one should I follow? Not so much mainly SUPPORT them, since the team I support is Chelsea. Was thinking of either Barcelona since they play REALLY entertaining football, or Atletico Madrid, since I did originally not want to pick Real Madrid or Barcelona and I LOVE Falcao! Can't decide!


Support Sevilla or someone like that you'll be original


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

93.20 said:


> i understand the reasons behind barca buying song but he really stands out like a sore thumb when on the ball.


*Thought that at times today. Then he had moments of skill under pressure. Mixed bag. I think he's fine as backup to Busquets so that Busquets doesn't have to play games like that today though. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mario keeps up his 100% penalty record for his career and has a brilliant left footed scissor kick goal chalked off after the ball crosses the line during the cross.

great to see him performing like he should be.


----------



## Die Borussen (Feb 10, 2013)

Awful defeat for us yesterday, we shouldn't be losing to Hamburg in that fashion.


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)

Motherfuck Roma another loss fpalm


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Such a joke league.


This.


----------



## pearson95 (Apr 2, 2012)

Die Borussen said:


> Awful defeat for us yesterday, we shouldn't be losing to Hamburg in that fashion.


Might get worse if you lose Lewandowski and Gotze at the end of the season!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> This.


So if Madrid beat United convincingly over two legs what does that mean?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

T-C said:


> So if Madrid beat United convincingly over two legs what does that mean?


That the top teams in Spain are better than the top teams in England? In theory any team with a world class central midfield should rip United apart so I wouldn't be surprised if they lost both legs. A lot will depend on whether Rooney is at his best (almost unplayable and valuable across the entire pitch) or at his worse (championship standard).

Call me when Ronaldo and Messi get 20 goals in a champions league campaign which is where they should be aiming given their La Liga stats.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*20 goals in 13 games in the Champions League? :kobe2*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

If Gomez can 1:1 the champions league over the last two seasons it stands to reason that Messi and Ronaldo should be able to reach that bit higher. They're far superior goalscorers after all...


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

La Liga is a joke. Two teams are far better than the rest, with the occasional third team doing well, mixing it up but in the end it'll always be Real and Barca. Just boring.

What the hell happened with Dortmund?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm getting nightmares of 97 all over again...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> That the top teams in Spain are better than the top teams in England? In theory any team with a world class central midfield should rip United apart so I wouldn't be surprised if they lost both legs. A lot will depend on whether Rooney is at his best (almost unplayable and valuable across the entire pitch) or at his worse (championship standard).
> 
> Call me when Ronaldo and Messi get 20 goals in a champions league campaign which is where they should be aiming given their La Liga stats.


So what did it mean when Athletic stuffed United in both legs last season?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Explains their dominance in the Europa League last season then with 3 of the final 4, both finalists and the team that outplayed Utd over 2 legs only finished as runners up. All shit teams though because they can't keep up with Madrid and Barca most seasons, two of the best teams in the entire world. There's a big gulf between the top teams and the ones in the bottom half but the top half is full of good teams. Look at how well Malaga are doing in the Champions League and again in the league this season. Plus Atletico under Simeone, Bilbao last year. Even a team like Sociedad have a ton of talent in their squad and beat Barca this season along with pushing Madrid to the limit away from home.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

in terms of pure talent, la liga is astonishing

the only problem is, they cant hold onto them. just train players, make them great, sell them to cover debt, repeat

horrible cycle


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

T-C said:


> So what did it mean when Athletic stuffed United in both legs last season?


We've been over this, Utd can't play possession teams. Just look at how Barca embarrassed them in 09 and 11. 

Utd get away with it in the premiership because the style is different - both teams come at one another making for a frenetic, fast paced environment. I think given the style of La Liga Utd would struggle over there but then a lot of teams from La Liga would struggle with the premiership style also. 

Messi and Ronaldo don't score enough goals in Europe to justify how many goals they score in La Liga. That tells me the league is too easy to score in because there are a lot of hopeless sides in the bottom half.

A fit Gomez would easily keep up with Ronaldo's goalscoring in Spain.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> A fit Gomez would easily keep up with Ronaldo's goalscoring in Spain.


*That's something I SERIOUSLY doubt but it's also something that we'll probably never get to find out so it's a dead beat argument.

I don't totally disagree with your point on the gulf between the top and bottom of the league compared to other leagues but you're doing some genuinely good teams like Atletico, Valencia, Malaga and Sociedad a serious discredit in your argument.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

There is absolutely no way Gomez would keep up with Ronaldo or Messi's scoring record in La Liga. He's not the type of player that creates chances for himself like a Ronaldo or a Messi. He needs others to lay on the chances for him, and there isn't enough service he could receive in the World that could get him the 45+ goals they get each season. Not to mention he wouldn't even get in either Barcelona or Real Madrid's sides anyway. 

If you honestly think that scoring goals in La Liga is harder than the Bundesliga, then you are deluded. Remember when Messi scored 5 goals against Leverkusen in the CL? I rest my case. Also not to mention that EVERY single season for the past 10 years, the Bundesliga has averaged more more goals per game than La Liga. So there's statistical proof that it's easier to score goals in the Bundesliga.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> We've been over this, Utd can't play possession teams. Just look at how Barca embarrassed them in 09 and 11.
> 
> Utd get away with it in the premiership because the style is different - both teams come at one another making for a frenetic, fast paced environment. I think given the style of La Liga Utd would struggle over there but then a lot of teams from La Liga would struggle with the premiership style also.
> 
> ...


Athletic aren't even a 'possession' team. They are much more direct than pretty much every other Spanish side.

If Gomez is such a fantastic goalscorer then how come Huntelaar outscored him in Gomez's best season? Yet Huntelaar couldn't cut it in Spain. 

You're argument for La Liga being a joke of a league is so flawed it's ridiculous.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah im not so big on gomez annymore

he crashed and burned vs inter, chelsea, and then italy

when his team needs the ball in the back of the net, where is he?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

You mean like vs Real Madrid, Manchester City, Napoli, Marseille, etc ?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Redead said:


> yeah im not so big on gomez annymore
> 
> he crashed and burned vs inter, chelsea, and then italy
> 
> when his team needs the ball in the back of the net, where is he?


Not sure if serious. He scores more often than not in big matches. It just seems like a common Bayern/German trait to choke at the final hurdle.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I am. He lacks the true HUGE match winning ability. And honestly, Lahm, Ozil and muller aside, so do many germans. Incredible players, but lack true fortitude when needed

He does well, but he should do better.

Thats why I am such a big fan of Reus. Immense future player. When everything looks bleak, when everything has failed, Reus imposes his will on the game and pushes the ball into the netsomehow. The german side has gone through so much heartbreak, I'm hoping he's the missing cog to finally change that. More experience, a strong backline, and Marco Reus

I really hope I'm right. Because all the shit Germany has endured, its really upsetting. But Pep to Bayern, Dortmund dominating Europe, a strong bundesliga and more rivarly should be the injection that finally pushes german football to where its supposed to be


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Redead said:


> I am. He lacks the true HUGE match winning ability. And honestly, Lahm, Ozil and muller aside, so do many germans. Incredible players, but lack true fortitude when needed
> 
> He does well, but he should do better.
> 
> ...


Not upsetting to me :terry

Chokers got to choke.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Redead said:


> I am. He lacks the true HUGE match winning ability. And honestly, Lahm, Ozil and muller aside, so do many germans. Incredible players, but lack true fortitude when needed
> 
> He does well, but he should do better.
> *
> ...


Yeah, Marco is awesome 

He also likes to score the first goal in matches. He's done it plenty of times in the Bundesliga, he's done it against City & Real Madrid in the Champions league, and he'll do it this Wednesday .

German football is only getting better. It's (in many peoples mind) already the best league in the world, and it's only going to keep on growing. This will also help wiht the German national football team, which will win a major tournament within the next 3 or 4 tournaments


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Not sure if serious. He scores more often than not in big matches. It just seems like a common Bayern/German trait to choke at the final hurdle.


Yo man, have you by any chance watched Moechengladbach's Ter Stegen this season ? I actually think talent wise he's on par or even better than Neuer.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Barcelona have been linked to him alot in january.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> Not upsetting to me :terry
> 
> Chokers got to choke.


Germany are big time chokers. Even blew a 4 goal lead against Sweden recently. Surprised after stealing so many Polish players they didn't steal a certain player from a different neighbouring country. :robben


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bananas said:


> There is absolutely no way Gomez would keep up with Ronaldo or Messi's scoring record in La Liga. He's not the type of player that creates chances for himself like a Ronaldo or a Messi. He needs others to lay on the chances for him, and there isn't enough service he could receive in the World that could get him the 45+ goals they get each season. Not to mention he wouldn't even get in either Barcelona or Real Madrid's sides anyway.
> 
> *If you honestly think that scoring goals in La Liga is harder than the Bundesliga, then you are deluded.* Remember when Messi scored 5 goals against Leverkusen in the CL? I rest my case. Also not to mention that EVERY single season for the past 10 years, the Bundesliga has averaged more more goals per game than La Liga. So there's statistical proof that it's easier to score goals in the Bundesliga.


So Gomez can outscore Ronaldo two years running in Europe but he would have no chance of matching him in La Liga, a competition not half as diverse nor as difficult to score in. Sure I'm the one whose deluded. 

Also bad teams don't necessarily score lots of goals against other bad teams. Something for you to consider before you start bringing out your "proof".

Here's the only stat you're going to need so listen closely. 

Last season Madrid scored 121 goals in 38 games. By comparison Munich and Dortmund (two teams every bit as good as Madrid, if not better) managed only 80 and 74 in 34 matches. That is the god damn proof you're looking for. If Madrid are so ungodly brilliant that they can average more than 3 goals a game in league competition then why did they come unstuck against both Munich and Dortmund in that same year. I think you smell what I'm cooking on that one. 

Few players in history have such a peculiar ratio of league goals compared to International / European goals but because they're Ronaldo and Messi everyone just acts like this isn't the case. 



> If Gomez is such a fantastic goalscorer then how come Huntelaar outscored him in Gomez's best season? Yet Huntelaar couldn't cut it in Spain.
> 
> You're argument for La Liga being a joke of a league is so flawed it's ridiculous.


Peculiar right. Similar to how Ronaldo couldn't keep pace with Gomez in the champs league over the last two seasons. Wait, what's that he's a more diverse player who has to create his own chances? Then how come he can score so many goals in Spain then with those same disadvantages? Answer, because it's a super easy league to score goals in.

Virtual bow followed.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> So Gomez can outscore Ronaldo two years running in Europe but he would have no chance of matching him in La Liga, a competition not half as diverse nor as difficult to score in. Sure I'm the one whose deluded.
> 
> Also bad teams don't necessarily score lots of goals against other bad teams. Something for you to consider before you start bringing out your "proof".
> 
> ...


Well Ronaldo is ahead of Gomez now in champions league, does that count for anything? I think the other Mario is a better player anyway.

You didn't really cover the Huntelaar thing at all either, just went back to your old point that doesn't carry much weight considering more goals are scored in the Bundesliga the last couple of seasons on average compared to La Liga.

Nice bow though.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

T-C said:


> Well Ronaldo is ahead of Gomez now in champions league, does that count for anything?
> 
> You didn't really cover the Huntelaar thing at all either, just went back to your old point that doesn't carry much weight considering more goals are scored in the Bundesliga the last couple of seasons on average compared to La Liga.
> 
> Nice bow though.


That stat doesn't mean anything. Teams in the conference can draw 0-0 with one another, doesn't mean they have a better defence than premiership sides. Bad teams don't draw 5-5 every time they play one another. I'm talking about how easy Madrid and Barca find it to score and I find it ever so strange that Madrid can score 121 goals in league competition with sides like Munich and Dortmund falling way behind that mark yet in Europe there's nothing between them as far as goalscoring is concerned. It's almost as if.... as if... tip of my tongue here... as if... La Liga is an easy league for a world class team to score in.

If Bayern were in that league you're looking at an extra 30 goals and I think I can imagine whose boot they would be mostly be coming from.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*So Karl Henry blames Wolves bad season on Ståle Solbakken:fpalm Henry the Captain who have lost them so many matches by getting red cards, Henry who has a no goal scoring record and cant play a forward pass twice in succession. Henry who almost helped them get relegated by Blackburn on the 2010 2011 season. You can see why there is no team spirit, when he is Captain. If Ward and Henry did their job as well as Sako did his, Wolves would not be on the edge of relegation.* 'He's a good manager and had we had him at the start of the season we'd be at the other end of the table.' Karl 'Two Faces' Henry on DS after banging on months back about how he and the players bought into SS's philosophy. It's nonsense anyhow as without Sako, Doumbia and Pezko they be down already and DS wouldn't even have heard of them.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ok Celtic is out, so I'm praying Arsenal loses so I don't look like an idiot with the prediction I made a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

a 16 year old french 'occasional escort' was arrested and apparently m'vila's mobile number was in the contacts.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Such a mong :lol no wonder he pissed off to Russia.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

What a crazy ass bitch, if he went to Arsenal the professor:wenger would saved him like Adams.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I wonder if Rubin Kazan really know what they've gotten themselves into with M'Vila.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yaya Toure, Makelele and Vieira rolled into one apparently....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

immense stupidity doesnt take away his natural talent.

a very very good player who makes some incredibly stupid decisions.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

wp Ronaldo.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

GOAT. El Phenomenon


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Impressive. Now hopefully everyone can call him 'Brazilian Ronaldo' and not 'Fat Ronaldo'.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

yeah i hate when people call him fat Ronaldo, fantastic that the legend is back!


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Haven't seen him so fit since his Inter days, great to see.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

He looks a lot happier in the first picture. Although it could be because he has lollipops stuck to his chest and not an apple in his hand.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> He looks a lot happier in the first picture. Although it could be because he has lollipops stuck to his chest and not an apple in his hand.


He's just making sure he looks great in his selfie :redknapp


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

A footballer Comes out of the closet and quits:fpalm

The 25-year-old American, who left League One side Stevenage last month, wrote on his blog that he had been afraid of revealing his sexuality - but is now leaving football. Rogers, who won 18 caps for the United States national team, wrote: "Secrets can cause so much internal damage. People love to preach about honesty, how honesty is so plain and simple. Try explaining to your loved ones after 25 years you are gay.

"Try convincing yourself that your creator has the most wonderful purpose for you even though you were taught differently."

He added: "Now is my time to step away. It's time to discover myself away from football."


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The King is back. 5 minutes in( :nando )goal and assist for GOAT Drog in his debut for Galatasaray. Ready for Schalke. Hope to see them in the quarterfinals, at least.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern are pretty amazing. Won 2-0 tonight, to extend their lead and their defensive record is incredible.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bayern were really smart in the summer and signed some top players so I'm not surprised they're running away with the league. They have a lot of squad depth now.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Mandzukic and Dante have been quality buys for them definately. Not suprised they are ahead, but i didn't expect them to be this far ahead.

I've got them as my pick to win the Champions League this year


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah that's a good shout. They've come close over the last few seasons. I expect them to get past Arsenal pretty comfortably. Plus next season they've got Pep taking over! Holy jesus.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Neuer had to make one good save all game and he did in the end, from a Diego free kick. Can't believe we look so steady in the defence with Van Buyten starting, Dante was great as always, good to see Robben getting a goal. We've conceded 7 all season in the league so far, scoring 57 in the process. Not bad.

The real test comes versus Arsenal though, ideal result would be the classic 0-2 as I can't see us not winning in Germany.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Munich, Dortmund and Barca are I think the three most dangerous teams in Europe this season. 

Hope Robben starts vs Arsenal. He usually begins to turn on the awesome around this time of the season. As long as they don't play him in any finals they're good to go.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Balotelli keep scoring.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Neuer's save for Diego's freekick was fantastic. Other than that, was a very uneventful game. I liked Wolfsburgs energy during the first half, were agile, quick and hungry for the ball. Second half, felt a bit more sloppy, and a terrible referee giving away yellow cards and constantly breaking play.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Balotelli scored another goal, this is now his 4th goal in just 3 matches. 

It is good to see him play well.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Brilliant start for Dortmund. Can already see the effect of having Gundogan and Subotic back for them.

Reus, you bloody beauty. 2-0.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Reus is a god. 

Great start. Hopefully they can keep it up


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Fucking Joy to watch at time Dortmund. Amazing by Hummels for the 2nd


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

What the hell at that red card? I kept seeing the referee in the Wolfs/Bayern game giving yellows for going in the air, but how in the holy hell is that a red card?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

3-0, and a Reus Hat Trick. Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The worst player in the world.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> The worst player in the world.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Pirlo tackling like Scholes tonight.

Lol, ref blew whistle as Buffon had come up for the corner. Not that they deserved to salvage anything from this game. Very much a champions league hangover performance. Match vs Napoli in early March could be a really huge one now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nah Alexis is MUCH worse than Gervinho right now. At least Gervinho flukes the odd goal. Alexis is just such a massive waste of space. There isn't even an adjective insulting enough to describe his first touch tonight. Alves had his first good game for like a year though.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Pirlo never really was any good off the ball anyways. Not Paul Scholes level but poor

And as for the final corner, Roma were denied a corner earlier so it balances out

Oh, and Klopp celebrating the 3rd goal in the dortmund game was beyond epic


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd trade Gervinho for Sanchez in a heartbeat for what it's worth.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

after the last few games, id take ali dia, or type 2 diabetes over gervinho


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Totti still a boss:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd take Sanchez over Gervinho any day of the week.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Have you guys seen Alexis playing week in week out this season? Especially last night?*


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Last week he had a great match. He proved that he can be brilliant if he really has faith in himself


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

i'd take sanchez ahead of gervinho


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah i'd take sanchez and it's not even close

at least sanchez has proven he can reach a level beyond absolute garbage.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm talking about form this season fyi. Not overall potential. Right now if I had to choose between the two of them to start in my team I'd honestly pick Gervinho. He's shit but he has good luck. Alexis is just fucking useless right now.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah everytime I've seen Alexis this season for Barca he's been absolute garbage. Hard to pick who's worse between him and Gervinho tho.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Gervinho can actually dribble though and was in a good run of form early in the season. 

Alexis is TERRIBLE. 

Can't dribble 
Can't pass 
Can't score
Can't stay on his feet 

He can't do fucking anything! As soon as he gets the ball he will run down the wing, submit that he can't score or do anything useful so he'll just back passes the entire time. He actually has a negative affect on the team as he disrupts the rhythm of play with his shitiness. 

Villa, Pedro, Tello, Deulofeu are MILES better Alexis. Even fucking BOJAN is better than this guy.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Balotelli with his fourth goal in just three matches. Milan rising trough the ranks. Things are looking great :balo2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wait wait, when did Alexis become worse than Gervinho? Sure, he's a cunt, but really? Gervinho has always been a terrible player. Alexis used to be pretty good.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Weird to see Sanchez go from extremely promising, to reviled by his own supporters.

Why hasn't Deulofeu been promoted, upon seeing the mention of him. Every time I've checked the score of a Barcelona B game, hes usually on the scoresheet.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Balotelli with El Shaawary and Robinho is gonna be something for Milan. Unlucky for THE PAZ who's gonna have to bench warm a bit it seems.

KUCKA goal for Genoa :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Weird to see Sanchez go from extremely promising, to reviled by his own supporters.
> 
> Why hasn't Deulofeu been promoted, upon seeing the mention of him. Every time I've checked the score of a Barcelona B game, hes usually on the scoresheet.


He wouldn't get playing Messi, Villa, Pedro, Sanchez, Tello, Iniesta all in attacking positions. 

I'm sure he will get promoted next season though, especially with Villa likely leaving.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

goes through a poor run, worst player on the planet

bojan being better than him is hilarious


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Renegade™;14107138 said:


> Balotelli with El Shaawary and *Niang* is gonna be something for Milan. Unlucky for THE PAZ who's gonna have to bench warm a bit it seems.
> 
> KUCKA goal for Genoa :mark:


Fixed but I agree :mark: 20, 22 and 18, going to be a future GOAT trio if they all stay.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What a damn goal by Jovetic against Inter!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

What do you guys think of Gundogan?

I think he's a quality midfielder, and will be a regular starter for Germany in years to come.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Think hes a bit higher than 'quality'. Dortmund haven't won a game when he hasn't played. His agility and passing abillities is extraordinary, their play is more frigid and raw when hes not on the pitch. Adds an entirely different dimension to them. Without him, its just Kehl and Bender doing interceptions and tackles, without the killer ball.

Not sure where I'd place him in the best players they have though. Would rank Lewandowski higher for sure. Reus, sure he scores, but that is off Gundogan's play. Hummels and Subotic are also fantastic players. So maybe 2nd.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Honestly, I believe Reus is Dortmund's prodigy. Excels in every situation, can pull off something out of nothing

He will be there Drogba


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

You are probably basing that off when he plays with Lewandowski and Gundogan. Personally I think Lewandowski is the best striker in Europe. Hes not extremely clinical. But an outstanding worker, wins a lot in the air, has great pace, great runs into the box, not selfish. A very good finisher and an intelligent player to boot.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Desecrated said:


> You are probably basing that off when he plays with Lewandowski and Gundogan. Personally I think Lewandowski is the best striker in Europe. Hes not extremely clinical. But an outstanding worker, wins a lot in the air, has great pace, great runs into the box, not selfish. A very good finisher and an intelligent player to boot.


He's only 24 as well, so years left in his career. I rate him very highly also, do you think he'll stay a Dortmund player for a long while or will a big club come in and offer huge money?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Depends if the Bayern rumours are true. Allegedly 30 million euros. Not sure the benefit of having Lewandowski and Mandzukic though. Very similar players.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You are probably basing that off when he plays with Lewandowski and Gundogan. Personally I think Lewandowski is the best striker in Europe. Hes not extremely clinical. But an outstanding worker, wins a lot in the air, has great pace, great runs into the box, not selfish. A very good finisher and an intelligent player to boot.


Well thats probably more due to the entire Dortmund unit being so solid

Every person has a role to play and they compliment each other brilliantly.

Kehl and Bender work hard in midfield, get the ball to Gundogan. Gundogan distributes to Reus or Gotze with a beauty of a pass. They either shoot, or slip a ball to lewandrowski whos making a hell of a run

Hummels and subotic are tanks in the back.

Its amazing to think how incredibly they match together. Damn near perfect chemistry. Also weakness is the lack of depth and bench options

Another thing to consider Dortmund's strength OFF the ball. Very few elite teams have that, asides from Barca and their albeit different possession game. Their pressing is organised, never ends, Lewandowski is always ready to make a run when they shift into a counter attack

Its becoming a trend nowadays, the best teams are the ones that can do most when they dont have the ball. Dortmund have that in spades. They can have 40% possession and win 5-0. Now Barca dominate possession no doubt, but what impresses me about them is how they close down space when they dont have it and how they regain the ball


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Desecrated said:


> Depends if the Bayern rumours are true. Allegedly 30 million euros. Not sure the benefit of having Lewandowski and Mandzukic though. Very similar players.


I find it hard to believe Bayern want him or Dortmund would sell him to them. I mean clearly Bayern would love to have him, but they do have Gomez and now Mandzukic. Even if they both got injured they have Pizarro who can score a few goals.

Dortmund selling Lewandowski to Bayern would be a lot like Van Persie to Man Utd. But that was totally different because he was a lot older and Arsenal are in decline, while Dortmund are only going to improve. I can't see that movie happening.

I personally hope he stays with Dortmund as they have some great players who are still very young, and have the ability to turn into a European powerhouse.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Gentleman, i suggest you brace yourselves

The next few years of Bundesliga are gonna be one hell of a ride


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Really hope they can keep the team together and not sell anyone because they will be an absolute fucking unit in the future if noone leaves.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

And they shouldnt

Look at Sahin and Kagawa. They struggled outside BVB

The strength of the team is in its unity


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Gundogan is an extremely important player for Dortmund. Like mentioned, BVB haven't won a game without him playing. That is a statistic worth noting. He links with Reus and Gotze so well.

In terms of importance, i don't know where i'd rank him, but it's definately top 3. The thing is with BVB is that everyone has their role within in the team and is important.

Hummels
Lewandowski
Gundogan
Reus
Subotic

Are the top 5 most important players for Dortmund this season imo. You realise how important Subotic is when he misses games (same with Gundogan). His partnership with Hummels is great and they work really well together. Reus always seems to get them going by opening the scoring. He's done it countless of times. Lewandowski and Gundogan have already been explained. 

Every player in that team is important really. But Klopp might be even more important than the players. Fantastic job he's done so far


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

love this guy


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

His passion is fucking amazing, that chest bump with one of the coaches was fucking brilliant. Would take him over Arsene in a heartbeat.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

AlexHumph said:


> His passion is fucking amazing, that chest bump with one of the coaches was fucking brilliant. Would take him over Arsene in a heartbeat.


I think pretty much any supporter of any team you could find would be happy to have him. I definitely would at Chelsea but he wouldn't leave the set up he has at BVB for our shambles.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

What he's done at Dortmund is incredible. He has such a great connection with the players

And whilst we are on the topic of BVB, i think the best is yet to come from Reus. He's settled in so well, and has done great so far, but i don't think we've seen the bets of Marco yet.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Where do you guys think Dortmund need improving? I'd say left back for one - Schmelzer is pretty average in my opinion. And I'd say just general squad depth can always be improved.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Where do you guys think Dortmund need improving? I'd say left back for one - Schmelzer is pretty average in my opinion. And *I'd say just general squad depth can always be improved.*


This most definately. The starting 11 is great, but in some areas the depth isn't good enough. Marcel is average, but he's good enough. Just need someone as cover really for some positions


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

depth is their only major issue to be honest.

champions league has stretched their squad thin so their league form suffered


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

For some reason I fancy Shakhtar to dump Dortmund out. I hope not but with everyone fancying them to be going through I reckon the pressure might get to them. There's no pressure on Shakhtar in the second leg. Most think they're already out. Will be a great game.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I think Dortmund will sneak through, might be a nervy 1-1 but the away goal will see them through. From there though I think the quarter finals is the end of the road for them.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I think people counting out Shakhtar already don't know much about that team. They're very solid. They may have lost Willian to Anzhi but they will cause Dortmund problems.

I still hope Dortmund go through however, since I really love watching them play. What ties would everyone like to see in the quarters?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't think Dortmund will struggle. Shakhtar won't have the necessary matchtime to just travel to Dortmund and play extremely well, well enough to break Dortmund down. Got to feel sympathy for the teams out east, fixture scheduling gives them no real chance in the 2nd half of the Champions League campaigns.

As for where they need players, up front and at fullback positions. Schieber isn't exactly quality, Grobkreutz is their only good attacking option from the bench, and he is also their only strong alternative at fullback positions.

And I would agree with the Klopp love. Extremely handsome man, fantastic hair, both pre winter and now. And a fantastic coach.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> I think Dortmund will sneak through, might be a nervy 1-1 but the away goal will see them through. From there though I think the quarter finals is the end of the road for them.


Yeah I don't see them getting that far, all depends on the draw though. Porto/Malaga or Schalke/Galatasary might be a good tie for them.

United/Real, Dortmund/Shakhtar, Bayern, Barca, Juventus & PSG is a strong group of teams. The QF's will be epic this year.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The same with the Europa League (which in terms of excitement I have found better than the CL the past few years). Some real good teams in that this year too.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, this season's Champions League has the potential to throw up some mammoth ties. Juventus/Dortmund is something I'd be very excited to see.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

BVB will be 100% focused on the champions league though with Bayern so far ahead in the Bundesliga. If they get by Shakhtar, i don't see why they can't reach the semis if they don't get Barca. Of course they would have to keep a fully fit squad and all, but they can beat most teams on their day.

I think they'll get by Shakhtar in the home leg though. 100% at home in the Champions League so far, and Shakhtars lack of match practice might catch up to them. I think it'll be a close game though, with a narrow victory for Dortmund or a 1-1 draw.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Realistically, Shakhtar aren't beating Dortmund. Unless within 3 weeks they lose Reus, Gotze, Hummels and Lewandowski. Their first team will beat Shakhtar at home.

I would like to see Dortmund vs PSG though in the quarters. A potentially extremely entertaining game. However, lack of Zlatan could be a negative thing in the match. Lavezzi would probably be man marked out of the match, and PSG's midfield is pretty flat, and their defence wouldn't be too hard to break through. Still, potentially a very good match.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Napoli never seem to take advantage of Juventus' slip ups this season, they also have a complex against teams in the bottom half of the table. In recent months they have dropped points to Sampdoria, Bologna and if you take it to European competition that horrible loss at home to Plzen

Bundesliga is over, but the fight for 4th place and Europa League is interesting and while the bottom three are well behind the rest, don't forget in Germany 16th place means a playoff not automatic relegation. So its basically a three team mini-league to determine who gets that playoff spot


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What I'd like to see in the QF of the CL:

- Barcelona vs. Juventus
- Real Madrid/Manchester United vs. PSG
- Borussia Dortmund vs. Galatasaray (Mainly for Drogs)
- Arsenal vs. FC Porto/Malaga


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

It's awesome how far Juve has come. They can take Barcelona!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

watching the fiorentina/inter game, im so glad savic has managed to be the player i thought he would be there. didn't deal with the pressure of playing in place of kompany unfortunately. luckily the swap has worked out really well for both us and fiorentina.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Go FCPorto


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

93.20 said:


> watching the fiorentina/inter game, im so glad savic has managed to be the player i thought he would be there. didn't deal with the pressure of playing in place of kompany unfortunately. luckily the swap has worked out really well for both us and fiorentina.


I wondered where he'd gone, was he part of the Nastasic deal?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

yes, Savic and money went to Fiorentina for Nastastic. Nastasic for me is the better prospect because he has already played in a good strong European league. For Savic, it was always going to be difficult to jump from the Serbian league to the EPL right away, it took Modric half a season to go from the Croatian league to EPL (Croatian-Serbian I would consider equal, both not even a top 20 European league at this moment). Plus I think Savic only played one season in the Serbian league which wasn't enough experience, at least Modric had 4-5 seasons under his belt and played at a European Championships

in terms of what I would like to see in the QF round, granted these teams go through
- Dortmund vs. Manchester United
- Malaga vs. Barcelona (these two have played some good games in La Liga and Copa, Barca are obviously heavy favorites in two legs but Malaga could give them a game)
- Juventus vs. PSG
- Bayern vs. Galatasaray

I don't want to see a Classico or Manchester United/Barca already in the QFs. Usually in these knockout competitions you get one weak semi and one strong semi which I hate


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Di Canio has just stepped down from the Swindon job, can understand his decision, he was so dedicated to his job, even going as far as funding transfers from his own personal money but yet the Swindon Board have pretty much stabbed him in the back.

He will be back in Football Management, just hope he continues in England


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Even Pele is getting sick of Neymar, he said that everytime he plays for Brazil he sucks:lol. He's right tho, he can't handle the pressure he needs to get in europe before the world cup.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't Pele say that Neymar was better than Messi? :lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

this will teach him not to leave a game early :lmao

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/co...ould-never-leave-a-game-early-92746-32852811/



oh and a partridge-esque moment in there as well


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

> *Source: BBC Sport* Police have angered football fans in Hull by imposing travel and ticket restrictions on them for next month's Championship clash in Huddersfield.
> 
> The kick-off time for the match on 30 March has been changed to 17:20 to allow Sky to broadcast it live.
> 
> ...


So what this means is that if you were a Hull City living in Huddersfield and wanting to see the game you would have to travel from Huddersfield to Hull to catch a bus that's going to Huddersfield.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> So what this means is that if you were a Hull City living in Huddersfield and wanting to see the game you would have to travel from Huddersfield to Hull to catch a bus that's going to Huddersfield.


Burnley & Blackburn fans have had to do this for years.

Stupid dingle bastards destroyed their own shitty town in 2001 after losing to us away and going back to the dark ages. Since then even stricter rules have been applied.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> So what this means is that if you were a Hull City living in Huddersfield and wanting to see the game you would have to travel from Huddersfield to Hull to catch a bus that's going to Huddersfield.


Joke of a system, but sadly too many fans don't think for themselves and just accept that the police must be wise and making the best decisions for everyone. Complete overreaction from them and pathetic that in this day and age people can't be allowed the freedom to travel to the game by themselves. If people are going there to kick off they'll do it regardless of going on a club coach or catching a train and this is just another way for the police to impose their great power over the fans and then cite a trouble free game as further justification for such draconian rules.

Bubble games are ridiculous and should have been done away with years ago. Stadiums these days are being designed with the anticipation of segregating home and away fans and making it impossible for them to mix around the ground and an efficient force would be able to manage a coherent and organised operation without having to strip people of their basic freedom to make their own travel in their own comfort.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

West Yorkshire Police have been dicking us about all season. Numerous games like Leeds and Cardiff have to be moved cause they're so inept to try and police these games at 5:20. It came to the point where we would have a points deduction because we wouldn't have been able to have a home televised games as per the contract with the football league.

Did laugh at their report saying they had received information that Hull fans where going to use the late kick off as a reason to spend the day consuming alcohol. Well dur.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Never underestimate the ability for our police force to plunge new levels of density. These are people who once escorted a small group of lads into a pub, said they were to remain there for hours before kickoff so they wouldn't run off where they couldn't be tracked and proceeded to then arrest one of them for breach of the peace when they existed the pub and were a bit lairy after a few hours of drinking. It honestly boggles the mind.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Its just another part of the poor treatment football fans get in modern times. Combined with high ticket prices and no standing/ health and safety brigade running wild I'm surprised the game remains as popular as it is.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

BANKSY said:


> Its just another part of the poor treatment football fans get in modern times. Combined with high ticket prices and no standing/ health and safety brigade running wild *I'm surprised the game remains as popular as it is*.


Probably because most fans grow such an attachment to there respective football clubs that they can't drag themselves away from the game so they just stump up and pay the for the high ticket prices or watch it on TV or internet stream

I hate myself for the fact that I continue to pay for the high Sky Subscription fee's but I can't imagine myself watching a Poor Quality Internet Stream on mid-winter Sunday Afternoon, I'd much rather watch it on the 36 inch Tele


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Football fans are treated with an unprecented level of contempt and bias by the authorities. I'm not denying you're not going to get some nasty characters at games but the conception of football fans to a rule of average being loudish boozers with no morals or qualms about their behaviour rubs off on stewards and police who as a result employ a far less common sense approach built on respect than what you could expect at Cricket or Rugby.

Also, the game remains as popular as it is because for the most part this generation of matchday supporter is cut off from understanding standing and making an atmosphere. They're there for the day out and to experience a game without wanting to contribute. The sort who'll sit in silence whilst a European support absolutely decimate them vocally and will then be on social media or forums talking about how great they were and how that needs to be seen over here without wanting to do much themselves.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*DAN


DAN


DAN


DAN



DAN























DAN.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Leeds scum at Ewood today for the first time in 9 years, bring it on! "We all hate Leeds scum!"

Need a win after Tuesday's inevitable hangover at Hull to get back on track and get the confidence up again. Play Offs are very unlikely but if we put a good run together, find some form in preparing for a strong start next year and find ourselves in the mix, brilliant! I'm not thinking about promotion, getting ready to be in a position to challenge next year is what matters.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.101greatgoals.com/gvideos/gaziantepspor-2-bursaspor-1-goals-highlights/

Scott Carson :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern 4-0 up against Bremen with over half an hour to go. Could get even uglier

edit* As i say that, Bremen score :lol


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bremen use to fucking good, every since Klose left them they have been shit.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bayern running riot. On SkyBet last night they were 1/250 to win the Bundesliga :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern won 6-1. Is anyone gonna stop them winning the treble this season?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Does Bayern even WOAT? 

brb exponentially increasing form as the season progresses.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bayern winning 6-1 today after smashing Arsenal away 3-1 in the middle week is proof of how GOAT this squad is

DEPTH MOTHERFUCKA. DO YOU SPEAK IT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The most unstoppable team in the world at the moment. They would beat pretty much anyone at this point. 

inb4 they choke.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Seriously wtf is up with Bayern? They're just beasting it.

inb4 Arsenal pull a Chelsea and progress past them :disdrogba


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bayern didn't even have a full strength team out against Bremen either. They are beyond ridiculous right now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there's two ways you can react from a devastating loss

bayern chose the right way


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bayern drop Muller, Kroos, Schweinsteiger, Alaba, Van Buyten and win 6-1. Robben & Gomez in. Just shocking how good they are. Why people question why Pep went to Bayern I don't know!



EGame said:


> Does Bayern even WOAT?


For the love of fuck, could you be more annoying? GOAT, WOAT all the sodding time.fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Blackburn tut tut i had you on my bet and you failed to beat leeds.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Blackburn tut tut i had you on my bet and you failed to beat leeds.


Could've told you we wouldn't win today. It was utter shite like the Ipswich game.

On the positive side Appy's made us tough to beat and we're keeping clean sheets now. As for the attacking side of our game, there isn't one, and today we started Bentley & Kazim-Richards on the wings with Campbell & Rhodes up front. There's plenty of flair there but they play hoof ball out of defence to bypass the god awful midfield we have with Lowe & Murphy who's not capable of playing in the Championship. He has no energy, doesn't press or attempt to tackle. When he gets the ball he doesn't get chance to do anything with it.

It's truly awful to watch and goes against what I've been trained to instill in my sessions but stability at the back and starting from there was always needed. With the awful central midfield options assembled by Kean we've not got a chance of promotion. Our only other two are injured in Etuhu who's been shit and Lee Williamson. Playing 3 games a week doesn't help because Murphy needs to be rested, and when he does play it looks like he's having a sodding rest.

The fans who thought we could get promotion a few weeks ago are idiots. This was always a longer term job for Appy to clean up the mess that's been put together the last couple of years.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Could've told you we wouldn't win today. It was utter shite like the Ipswich game.
> 
> On the positive side Appy's made us tough to beat and we're keeping clean sheets now. As for the attacking side of our game, there isn't one, and today we started Bentley & Kazim-Richards on the wings with Campbell & Rhodes up front. There's plenty of flair there but they play hoof ball out of defence to bypass the god awful midfield we have with Lowe & Murphy who's not capable of playing in the Championship. He has no energy, doesn't press or attempt to tackle. When he gets the ball he doesn't get chance to do anything with it.
> 
> It's truly awful to watch and goes against what I've been trained to instill in my sessions but stability at the back and starting from there was always needed. With the awful central midfield options assembled by Kean we've not got a chance of promotion. Our only other two are injured in Etuhu who's been shit and Lee Williamson. Playing 3 games a week doesn't help because Murphy needs to be rested, and when he does play it looks like he's having a sodding rest.


Really not sure why i went for them i knew leeds would be tough but wanted an extra team to make it a five fold also had brighton, watford, birmingham and leicester.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well if it's any consolation my accy came in, had Brighton Watford, Oldham, Partick & Queen of South, earned myself a nice £80 from it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't bet on scottish football or anything lower than the champ, childs play :side:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Betting on Scottish football is just like how most people bet on the Grand National, you just bet on the team with the best name


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Pretty great display, Martinez bossing the midfield as always, Shaqiri is too good, Robben has found his form, and Lahm is on another league when it comes to full backs. Rotation doesn't hurt us this year.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Martinez is a proper player. Very envious Bayern got him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Great pass from Kaka to ronaldo, who squares it to Higuain, to make it 2-1 to Madrid late on


edit: :lmao di maria gets 2 yellow cards in 10 seconds


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

danny_boy said:


> Betting on Scottish football is just like how most people bet on the Grand National, you just bet on the team with the best name


:lmao :lmao spot on about the grand national.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Come on Sevilla make that a 0-2 win:troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL @ that defending. 
LOL @ no chances on goal. 
LOL @ LOL 
LOL @ Roura


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I also don't get why one of the top teams in the world would buy the worst player in the world. 

aka Alexis WOATez


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

EGame said:


> I also don't get why one of the top teams in the world would buy the worst player in the world.
> 
> aka Alexis WOATez


because barca isn't one of the top teams in the world?:troll


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

It is the type of game when you can't argue with the guy who says Barca is boring .


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tello has been on 2 min and he's already been 2000000000x better than the worst player in the world.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

VILLAGOAT


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:villa


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

uknoww said:


> because barca isn't one of the top teams in the world?:troll




True,Barca is the best team on the universe 

VILLA MARAVILLA!!!!! why is this guy not playing every single game?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Funny how this team starts playing good as soon as Sanchez (the worst player in the world) gets out of the game.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

:messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh look another goal right after the worst player in the word left.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

:messi

Pretty goal starting from an Iniesta throw in his own half. 

Tello MOTM.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

MessGOAT gooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

That pass from Messi to Tello when Messi was completely surrounded by white shirts was sublime and then a great finish from the wee man


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I like Tello, he's been good when he's played this season, better than Cuenca when he was playing last year.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Spanish refs, showing there high standards yet again.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Tello's a proper winger, exactly what the doctor ordered. Needs to be a Barca regular.

Also, good to see Gomez scoring for fun again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.101greatgoals.com/gvideos/amazing-save-sebastien-frey-genoa-v-palermo/

:wilkins


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I really really really hope we get that Barca from the 2nd half vs Milan and not 1st half Barca. Such a difference when they try and get in behind the opposition rather than just passing it around in front of them. Sanchez lol. Great to see Tello taking his chance though. Montoya too. I really like Montoya and he didn't look out of place even on the left last night. Might become as good as Rafa 8*D. Also great to see Dani Alves GOATing again these past few weeks. That cross for Villa :datass

Booooooo at silly English laws not letting Barca/Madrid air live next weekend. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

93.20 said:


> http://www.101greatgoals.com/gvideos/amazing-save-sebastien-frey-genoa-v-palermo/
> 
> :wilkins


Holy fuck, that was incredible.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Booooooo at silly English laws not letting Barca/Madrid air live next weekend. *


Que?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

both games are being played over here. fox sports coming to the rescue after espn amazingly shafted la liga at the end of last season for little league baseball. yeah.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*3PM kick off our time equals no go live. They're showing the match in full at 8PM at least. Probably works out better actually as I'll probably be watching Utd at 3.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh ffs.fpalm

Guess it'll be better if we don't find out the score, good excuse for a drink with the boys later on watching El Clasico/El Farcico/EL Roll Around A Lot-o.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Was nice seeing Valeron getting 90mins in  he showed a few glimpses of his great touch, composure and passing. 
Great little turn back of the clock when he got the ball, held it, waited for his winger to get ahead of him and then a perfectly weighted outside the boot pass for his winger to run on to.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

BVB vs Gladbach in 30 mins. Should be a good match.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Anyone watching BvB vs. Gladbach?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

sliplink said:


> Anyone watching BvB vs. Gladbach?


Me.

BVB should be 1 ahead. Groskreutz should have socred earlier. Gladbach haven't really threatened from what i've seen


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand my stream is gone. Pretty uneventfull game till now though...


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

1-0 to the BVB. Gotze penalty!!

Luckily i found a stream in time, because i lost my stream too


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

1-0 Dortmund. Gotze playing up front? Strange, why not play Reus there? Is Gotze playing as a false 9?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Trying to follow the game, but lack of sleep = lack of concentration. Forgetting everything as it happened.

Game has come across as very uneventful thus far, though. I think Gotze has played his regular role, just slightly higher up the field. Which is drift around. But I am having dificulty spotting him moving around.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Gladbach equalise. 1-1


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

More class from Pogba today. Pirlo recovered from his lapse the previous week too to bring the usual awesomeness. Helps when he only has to play the one game.

If Juve beat Napoli next wkd then all four major leagues are pretty much done and dusted. A play off system would have been quite welcome this year.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Stramaccioni is inventing shit. Unfortunately, it is the wrong shit.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO @ AC Milan who can't even beat a team of senior citizens. 

Strong team.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Is it weird that I care for a team more than a team that I support in my own country?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> LMAO @ AC Milan who can't even beat a team of senior citizens.
> 
> Strong team.


I know they'll get whooped as soon as they enter the serious stages in Europe.... oh wait.

Barca got too used to a league where no-one knows how to defend. It's a shock to the system when teams actually try and combat their style of play.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Is it weird that I care for a team more than a team that I support in my own country?


You're just like nazzac. Abandoning the sinking Chelsea ship and jumping on the popular team ships. It's cool. We don't need none of y'all support.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Joel said:


> You're just like nazzac. Abandoning the sinking Chelsea ship and jumping on the popular team ships. It's cool. We don't need none of y'all support.


Nah it's not that.. I still LOVE Chelsea don't get me wrong! :terry

It's just that Spanish football entertains me a lot more than English football does, and I tend to get more excited for watching those games then I do with EPL games, except if Chelsea are playing!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Is it weird that I care for a team more than a team that I support in my own country?





TheStudOfEngland said:


> Nah it's not that.. I still LOVE Chelsea don't get me wrong! :terry
> 
> It's just that Spanish football entertains me a lot more than English football does, and I tend to get more excited for watching those games then I do with EPL games, except if Chelsea are playing!


Kind of contradict each other don't they? First you say you care about another club more, now you back track and say you enjoy watching Spanish football more than Premiership. Joel got it spot on.

How anyone can go from supporting one team to another is completely unfathomable to me, especially in another country. Obviously you don't care about Chelsea enough.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Am i being stupidly cynical or did Beckham have tomorrow's newspaper shots in mind with that celebration?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Good win by Juve, Pogba coming along nicely as well which is great.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Slick pass by Beckham...lol dat awkward celebration.

Becks looks good in PSG uniform no ****


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

EGame said:


> LMAO @ AC Milan who can't even beat a team of senior citizens.
> 
> Strong team.


:lmao Still so bitter. What does that say about Barca then?

:troll


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Gonna be in Barcelona from April 24 to 29, not a Barca fan but I could do with watching them, will there be any games then?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Gonna be in Barcelona from April 24 to 29, not a Barca fan but I could do with watching them, will there be any games then?


unless barca get to the semi finals of the champions league and get a home game first, otherwise no


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

could always go see a espanyol game if there's any.

yeah espanyol play granada at home on the 28th


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Alright, might consider watching the Espanyol game. Not everyday an asian guy gets to watch European football up close, only time I got to watch "world class" footballers was when Galaxy came here and hammered our national team. :becks


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao Still so bitter. What does that say about Barca then?
> 
> :troll


Name: Renegade™
Join Date: Dec 2004
Location: The Land Down Under
Posts: 16,724


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah I don't care :kobe3

mmm your tears, delicious tears. :kanye

also, Leverkusen not doing Furth in was a surprise.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Hope Madrid wins tomorrow, viva Madrid.*_


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

joey rossi training again for the first time in 10 months :hb


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> *Yeah I don't care* :kobe3
> 
> mmm your tears, delicious tears. :kanye
> 
> also, Leverkusen not doing Furth in was a surprise.


Name: Renegade™
Status: Mad. 

#dealwithit.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah bro, I'm so mad my team full of GOATS who GOAT etc got beat by a supposed mediocre side and went on a rant full of muppetry. owait. 

:troll

#getoverityoubittermuppet

:fergie


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> yeah bro, I'm so mad my team full of GOATS who GOAT etc got beat by a supposed mediocre side and went on a rant full of muppetry. owait.
> 
> :troll
> 
> ...


Location: Land Down Under 
Supports: United
Status: Still mad.

#dealwithit.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Please stop this awful fad of hash-tagging insults.*


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

#yessir


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

#dealWithIt is the only situation that works pretty honest

Its the word butthurt thats overused a lot


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Juve now 6 points clear of Napoli after Napoli played a scoreless draw away to Udinese

Napoli host Juventus on Friday, luckily for Juventus they have their Champions League tie pretty much wrapped up so they can fully concentrate on this league fixture. Another big match on the weekend is Milan-Lazio for control of 3rd place, the final CL spot in Serie A


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

EGame said:


> Location: Land Down Under
> Supports: United
> Status: Still mad.
> 
> #dealwithit.


:ti

What a hypocrite you are. If only you realised that! Barcelona aren't in the country you're in either, whatever it is.

FYI I'm cool supporting a 'shit' club like Rovers. Football's not all about glory, not that you'd understand that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Please stop this awful fad of hash-tagging insults.*


I suggest banning Renegade as a solution. 

He's making them lame with his overload of lameness. 



Redead said:


> #dealWithIt is the only situation that works pretty honest
> 
> Its the word butthurt thats overused a lot


inb4 everyone starts using my hashtag.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I don't what EGame has been doing here at all... Can someone explain?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

T-C said:


> I don't what EGame has been doing here at all... Can someone explain?


I was in the midst of creating invaluable discussion on the Milan derby and I was maliciously attacked by some garbage poster. 

Anywho, 

I predict Barca will pull an Arsenlol and lose two trophies in the course of a week. 

Bracing myself for maximum impact.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I just didn't get the name, location stuff. But anyway, yea it'll be a different game in the return leg at the Camp Nou, but I think Milan will score which will make it very difficult.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Barca are capable of scoring 4 goals at home if Milan don't defend for their lives. 

Barca/Milan isn't next week btw. Unless you mean the league and in which case you really have gone mad.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

EGame said:


> I was in the midst of creating invaluable discussion on the Milan derby and I was maliciously attacked by some garbage poster.


:lmao

Says the clueless hypocrite whose posts mainly consist of GOAT & WOAT while wanking over or slating Barca. Priceless!:lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

T-C said:


> I just didn't get the name, location stuff. But anyway, yea it'll be a different game in the return leg at the Camp Nou, but I think Milan will score which will make it very difficult.


I betchu $10000 milan will score.



Seabs said:


> *Barca are capable of scoring 4 goals at home if Milan don't defend for their lives.
> 
> Barca/Milan isn't next week btw. Unless you mean the league and in which case you really have gone mad.*


Cant see Barca scoring 4 goals man. Villa wont even play lol.



Nige™;14566713 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Says the clueless hypocrite whose posts mainly consist of GOAT & WOAT while wanking over or slating Barca. Priceless!:lol


LOL Nige, someone like you shouldn't be using the word clueless. The irony of it is nauseating. 

plsgonow


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I haven't paid much attention lately but EGame was a great poster last year in the CL thread. He can get carried away when his team 'GOATS,WOATS' and shit but he's cool imo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

We all know it's all about the Germans this season anyway.
#boknows


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> If Juve beat Napoli next wkd then all four major leagues are pretty much done and dusted. A play off system would have been quite welcome this year.


That's why I want Napoli to beat Juve, to make the title race more interesting. To give Juve a challenge, not that I can see Napoli winning the title even if they win but I just want them to make the title race more exciting.



Nige™;14560465 said:


> :ti
> 
> What a hypocrite you are. If only you realised that! Barcelona aren't in the country you're in either, whatever it is.
> 
> FYI I'm cool supporting a 'shit' club like Rovers. Football's not all about glory, not that you'd understand that.


Why do you attack EGame at every chance you get? What's your issue with him?



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I haven't paid much attention lately but EGame was a great poster last year in the CL thread. He can get carried away when his team 'GOATS,WOATS' and shit but he's cool imo.


This. He's cool, although tbf, he has been acting a little bit strange lately.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I haven't paid much attention lately but EGame was a great poster last year in the CL thread. He can get carried away when his team 'GOATS,WOATS' and shit but he's cool imo.


Lol, I'm still posting to my usual great standard. 

Hard to create good discussion when clowns address every post I make. 

nomwhatisaying



Hohenheim of Light said:


> We all know it's all about the Germans this season anyway.
> #boknows


That's until they choke bro. (in Europe)



Samoon said:


> Why do you attack EGame at every chance you get? What's your issue with him?


See the thing is Nige doesn't know much (if not anything) about football. He's just a 28 year old clown who "supports" a team that 99% of the people don't care about discussing on this forum so he can spend all his time questioning the validity of supporters ITT.... LOL.

Just look back at the CL thread and lol at how he got his panties in a bunch because *I'M AN ENGLISHMAN WHO SUPPORTS BARCA. * Then I proceeded to humble him. LOL

Strong clown is strong. 
-----------------------------------------------------------

What's everyone's prediction for the clasico today? 

I'm thinking 2-2 with Madrid moving on. *OUR* dip in form while Madrid are hitting form as of late is pretty worrying. 

Gotta take into account that Madrid have been poor away from home this season but they always fucking turn it up against *US*. 

I'm sure Roura will find some excuse to start THE WOAT Sanchez too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i have to GOATSICO set to record to watch when i wake up tomorrow. thank you foxsports :hb

i cant remember where it's being played tho, is it the nou camp?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

agree with Kiz, thank you Fox Sports, picking up ESPN's slack and showing us the Classico. Also got it to record.

3-2 to Madrid I reckon. enaldo and :messi with braces.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

EGame said:


> See the thing is Nige doesn't know much (if not anything) about football. He's just a 28 year old clown who "supports" a team that 99% of the people don't care about discussing on this forum so he can spend all his time questioning the validity of supporters ITT.... LOL.
> 
> Just look back at the CL thread and lol at how he got his panties in a bunch because *I'M AN ENGLISHMAN WHO SUPPORTS BARCA. * Then I proceeded to humble him. LOL
> 
> Strong clown is strong.


Ouch, I'm offended. Given I'm a football coach I think I do know a fair bit about football. Seems the people who employ me think I know enough to let me loose on kids.

I didn't know what nationality you were, I guessed English and got it wrong. My bad. Still doesn't change the fact you mock Renegade for supporting a team in a foreign country when you do the exact same thing. Go figure hypocrite.

Yeah I "support" Blackburn! "Support" means going to games, and I have been for over 20 years. Promotions, a couple of cups and relegation is all part of it. You don't have a clue what that's like. That's why you come across as a muppet with your childlike posts:



EGame said:


> Never expected THE GOAT OF WOATS AVB to actually turn GOAT.
> 
> :avb1


Seriously. The 7-year-olds I teach are more mature than you. Go ahead, "humble" me again oh mighty one!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I always thought you were an American EGame.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Nige™;14628250 said:


> "Support" means going to games


*I kinda hate this notion that you have to go to games to be a real supporter.

Guyan, iluvu*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *I kinda hate this notion that you have to go to games to be a real supporter.*


Yeah, there's many variables that can stop people being able to go see them. Money is the big, especially in england where ticket prices are too expensive.

But i think you should at least go once.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Nige™;14628250 said:


> Ouch, I'm offended. Given I'm a football coach I think I do know a fair bit about football. Seems the people who employ me think I know enough to let me loose on kids.
> 
> I didn't know what nationality you were, I guessed English and got it wrong. My bad. Still doesn't change the fact you mock Renegade for supporting a team in a foreign country when you do the exact same thing. Go figure hypocrite.
> 
> ...


Blah blah...I'm a football coach...blah blah. Yeah no one cares about your need to justify yourself bro. 

The discussion is about El Clasico. Not your lame life and false fan pride. LOL

plsgonow. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Valdes
Montoya Pique Puyol Alba
Busquets
Xavi Iniesta
Villa Messi Tello/Pedro

pls guys pls. 

Losing this game would be such a kick in the balls. To lose a second Clasico at the Nou Camp is just unacceptable.

Two things will kill us: 

(1) Both Alba and Alves playing, leading Madrid to score on the counter. 
(2) Sanchez/Pedro on the wings = no goals. 

Pls no.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So nervous about the game, can't wait.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Be nuts to not play Alves after how he's played the last few games excluding Milan. Be surprised if Cesc doesn't play either with Iniesta in the top 3 with Messi and Pedro. I'll laugh if Sanchez starts again.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Be nuts to not play Alves after how he's played the last few games excluding Milan. Be surprised if Cesc doesn't play either with Iniesta in the top 3 with Messi and Pedro. I'll laugh if Sanchez starts again.*


Dat Madrid counter attack though. I'm just not confident playing both Alves and Alba. Alves was sooooo bad in the Milan game though, horrid. 

Ronaldo is going to score, it's pretty much a given. He has 7 goals in his last 7 games against Barca. We desperately need to defend him. 

I'll automatically assume a loss if Sanchez starts. God help us all if he does.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *I kinda hate this notion that you have to go to games to be a real supporter.
> 
> Guyan, iluvu*


Usually always agree with nige but i'm with you on this but i can see why alot of people think this way.


Madrid/Barca tonight? news to me i was gonna watch everton/oldham :lol (still might)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd normally agree with Montoya over Alves but Alves has looked his old self recently. Even with Montoya at RB the threat is still the same on the counter from Madrid. I like Montoya a lot but I'm not convinced he'd limit Madrid's attacking threat. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barcelona XI: Pinto; Alves, Piqué, Puyol, Alba; Sergio Busquets, Xavi, Cesc; Pedro, Messi, Iniesta

LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The same line-up that started against Milan (minus Valdes).

Yeah because that worked so well. 

I can't believe this GARBAGE.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Why so Pinto?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AlexHumph said:


> Why so Pinto?


Pinto is the CDR keeper, he always plays in CDR.

Barcelona line-up (official): Pinto - Alves Pique Puyol Alba - Xavi Busquets Cesc - Pedro Messi Iniesta

Bench Barcelona: Valdez, Mascherano, Adriano, Song, Thiago, Villa, Tello

Real Madrid: Diego López; Ramos, Varane, Pepe, Coentrao; Xabi Alonso, Khedira; Cristiano Ronaldo, Özil, Di María, Higuaín.

:lmao Alexis didn't even make the squad. LMAO.

At least they got one thing right.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Real Madrid: D. López; Ramos, Varane, Pepe, Coentrao; X. Alonso, Khedira; Di María, Özil, Cristiano; Higuaín


Hope that Higuain don't blow it as usual.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How can anyone leave Villa on the bench at this point? 

My god. 

But who was logic?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Last minute change, Arbeloa is in and Pepe is out.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Pepe pulled out the team.

Alvaro Arb takes his place according to the beeb.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOAT.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Why not start David Villa? ep

Any truth to dem Messi/Villa fallout rumours I wonder? :hmm:

Inb4 both Messi and Ronaldo score in El Classico again


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Penalty!

0-1, Best in the world scores.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

how can pique be moaning about that? :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL ique2


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Bow to the king *_


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

enaldo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lolbarca.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at Pique complaining, what a bitch.

Ronaldo. He's decent.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao @ how bad that was.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Barca true colours will start to show if they continue to struggle, and they're ugly.

Pique and Fabregas not getting that UEFALONA treatment.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Everybody flopping but Penaldo?

Es esta la vida real?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

So Shakira boy cost Barca a goal scored at them,Nice stuff.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Watching this Barca attack is just embarassing lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Watching this Barca attack is just embarassing lol.


Like a poor mans :brodgers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Madrid looking dangerous on the break.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Higuain missing that :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD CESC is so bad.

But start him over Villa anyway.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:villa


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Someone has a working link my stream keeps going down


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm loving this ref. Stopping Messi better than any defender.

:lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

LOL at bumping the ref.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

zxLegionxz said:


> Someone has a working link my stream keeps going down


Pm'd you a good stream,Use that site allot its great for everything even WWE.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I hate Arbeloa.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Messi will score this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sick run by Andres. 

Dani and Iniesta have been the only good players.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao

The Sky commentator ORGASMING over a Messi miss. Praising him for knowing they're going to jump? LOL, that free kick was AWFUL.

Messi has been Barca's worst player.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> :lmao
> 
> The Sky commentator ORGASMING over a Messi miss. Praising him for knowing they're going to jump? LOL, that free kick was AWFUL.
> 
> Messi has been Barca's worst player.


:lmao i know, it didnt even go under the wall anyway, it went around, and most likely was too high to go under


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Madrid have been dominating,Just dominating.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Madrid players constantly having those lasers shining across their faces. Embarassing from Barca fans.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diego Lopez should go on vacation. 

Nobody is going to cause him any problems.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Pm'd you a good stream,Use that site allot its great for everything even WWE.


Thanks man its working just fine


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Alba you absolute fucking embarrassment.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a bitch Alba is.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Ramos don't give a fuck


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BEET IN PLY NAOW


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Madrid are always dominate the first half against Barca, always shite in the second.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Madrid are always dominate the first half against Barca, always shite in the second.


lol The CDR second leg last season Barca got annihilated second half.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Horrible "challenge" from Arbeloa, resulting in intense pain in Alba's knee, face, hands, ribs and unmentionables.

_"The conspiracy theorists in Spain will be taking note as Pedro is flattened by Xabi Alonso inside the penalty area but nothing is given.

Spanish football journalist Andy West tells us from the Nou Camp that referee Alberto Undiano is not popular with Barca fans anyway."_

IS FIXICO!



WOOLCOCK said:


> Madrid players constantly having those lasers shining across their faces. Embarassing from Barca fans.


I can't recall seeing a Clasico in the last 10/15 years when lasers haven't been used. Can't speak for the Bernabeu but stewardship is pretty much non-existent at the Nou Camp. I bet they're all wearing those goddamn light up trainers.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Didn't know they were common in the fixtures tbh, still very sad from both sets of fans.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO Still no Villa.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

fucking idiots.


----------



## BoulderHead (Jan 17, 2008)

Barca put too much faith in Messi, so much so that even when he's having an off game, they'll never take him off. I don't know what's keeping Villa at the club.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The lack of play Villa gets is a disgrace. Who gives a fuck if Messi doesn't like him that much, he's still the second best forward at the club by a mile.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bring on fucking Villa you idiots.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

enaldo


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Viva Ronaldo.

Puyol got merked.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Typical long ball Mourinho tactics.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Game over surely?


----------



## BoulderHead (Jan 17, 2008)

Boom, game over, they have to bring Villa on now and Tello.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

enaldo

Di maria making a Puyol look like a bitch


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Messi gives it away at one end, Ronaldo scores at the other.

WOAT vs GOAT

:troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao it's over. 

Roura you fucking moron.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Barca have been trash to be fair. 0-2 is about right.

:andres


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

So Villa finally arrives.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Roura only does what Tito tells him to on the phone.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Goal? My stream was like 5mins behind :jose

Oh so *now* they bring on Villa ique2


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fuck you Pique and your dirty thoughts 'bout Shakira. Fuck you Puyol for sleeping in your boots, fuck you Ronaldo for scoring


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Madrid still look more likely to score next.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

There's only one man that can save Barca








































and he's not even on the bench


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Pedro diving again


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Somewhere...Pep's is shaking is head. 

But he's probably also enjoying the fact that he would be able to smash this Barca team in Europe.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

FUTURE GOAT VARANE


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Pedro diving again


It wasn't a dive, Madrid are playing thugball. Now they score off a corner, typical.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Haha this is a rout.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Holy crap Barca are just getting RAPED.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL Barca, where is the Barca we used to know? ep

End of an Era :taker :HHH2 :hbk2


----------



## BoulderHead (Jan 17, 2008)

Bloody hell that came out of nowhere, Barca getting stuffed now.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Mourinho is a genius.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Somewhere EGame is about to commit suicide


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Barcelona is a pure joke. :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This is gonna end 5-0.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's time to get owned bitches *


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Fuck it, gonna watch some porn.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

And United were the ones who were meant to fear Madrid....


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm going to fucking annoy every Barca fan I know,Starting with my father.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Fuck it, gonna watch some porn.


I say you do this as well EGame. Better off watching someone else get fucked up the ass instead :jordan


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

GOATS gonna WOAT ep


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Barca crowd getting pissed,The fire's starting.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Flare not fire.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ep leaving that team in DECLINE to carry on GOATING elsewhere.

Smart man.

Oh and - :robben2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:flair


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Barca were fucking horrible,Can't say I aint enjoying this though :lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I guess that i am the only one who is happy right now *


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I think Barca fans may have to join Gunner14 with that bargain bucket instead of watching the Milan game. ique2


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks like Madrid will win the Copa Del Reycists


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Another February where Barca are mostly poor. I think it's complacency about being so far ahead. Maybe this will be the kick up the arse they need.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Thank you Ozil, you did a great game, what a brilliant player.*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4-0 is possible for Madrid here.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If this is what Ronaldo can do to Barca, I can't wait to see what a real superstar like PAZZINI can do.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

All I can say is the faster Tito gets back, the better.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I just had a thought.

So what if Barca is the football's version of John Cena and Real Madrid are your typical heel,Have most of the match Cena losing and OUT OF NOWHERE CENA BEATS THE ODDS AND WINS THE MATCH WITH BARCELONA SCORING 5 MORE GOALS.

Lol I'm sorry,Just couldn't resist.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Medo said:


> *I guess that i am the only one who is happy right now *


I guess you are the only one who isn't reading this thread. Very strange thing to say.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> 4-0 is possible for Madrid here.


If I were Mourinho I'd try for 5-0 for revenge from the other year


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Three rotations and lands on his head :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao Pepe. Such a troll.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Pepe gonna Pepe :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Vintage Pepe.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pepe disgracing himself again.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Well time to drink. 

peace kids.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Pepe is the biggest cunt I've ever seen in football, makes :terry look like a saint


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great goal.

I hope EGame missed it.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

There's one, THE COMEBACK'S ON.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Pffffft,That goal won't save your asses Barca.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gandhi said:


> I just had a thought.
> 
> So what if Barca is the football's version of John Cena and Real Madrid are your typical heel,Have most of the match Cena losing and OUT OF NOWHERE CENA BEATS THE ODDS AND WINS THE MATCH WITH BARCELONA SCORING 5 MORE GOALS.
> 
> Lol I'm sorry,Just couldn't resist.


3-1

:vince2


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Gandhi said:


> I just had a thought.
> 
> So what if Barca is the football's version of John Cena and Real Madrid are your typical heel,Have most of the match Cena losing and OUT OF NOWHERE CENA BEATS THE ODDS AND WINS THE MATCH WITH BARCELONA SCORING 5 MORE GOALS.
> 
> Lol I'm sorry,Just couldn't resist.


ALBA ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT :wilkins


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL Essien. The undisputed WOAT.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Essien dat WOAT


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Barca anthem plays.

:lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Barca were just outplayed,Out fucking played.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

No sprinklers this time? :jordan


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

T-C said:


> Great goal.
> 
> I hope EGame missed it.


Nah I saw it. 

Drinking this off would be a bad idea. I'd probably cut myself. 

Lost today because of bad management. End of. 

I hate to say I told you so, but we were beaten for the exact same reasons I pointed out. Amazing, that the same mistakes are being made...over and over and over and over and over again. 

Pep and every other Barca fan around the world are shaking their heads right now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Why didn't Messi play?




:jordan


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Brilliant tonight from Real.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Remember the meeeeeemoooooooriiiiiiiiies


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Tello really should have started the game, he would have won it for Barca


:troll


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Tello really should have started the game, he would have won it for Barca
> 
> 
> :troll


As good as bale that lad.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Medo said:


> *I guess that i am the only one who is happy right now *


Not at all, I've been lurking and even I could say only a select few here were supporting Barca.

Great result for Real Madrid. Exactly what they needed. A boost to end what has been a well below par season on a high. I hope they can build from this win. 

Btw, has :jose ever lost a major cup final yet? ep


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well at least Alba saved me my bet at the end. Thank You Jordi Alba. Shocking from Barca. Carbon copy of the Milan match. Incredible. Messi was poor. Iniesta and Xavi were awful. Everyone bar Alves sucked. Pique is hysterically bad and has been for sometime now. They're not a one man team but it's funny how this dip of form has coincided with Messi's dip in form during 2013. Haven't seen him have a good all round game this calendar year despite him still getting goals. Surely Villa and/or Pedro start at the weekend and/or vs Milan. Fair play to Madrid though. Clear strategy that they executed very well. Great to see Pepe still get his moment on his birthday. Never has an off day. What a trooper.

WOOLCOCK, the lasers thing happens all the time in Spain, especially at Barca. Amazes me that none of the players ever complain about it. Amazed that flare thrown down a whole tier didn't hit someone.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I even saw the laser in the *ref's* eyes at one point during the game. Madness ique2


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree Samoon re: Serie A Title race. I don't know about wanting Napoli to win but I would take a draw if it means that it could go down to the wire. 

Also Ronaldo proving again that he is the best player in the world right now. Stats might tell one story but when it comes to the big games and the big moments Action Man is outshining his rival at this moment in time. 

Messi is the most talented footballer since Diego but at the moment (and that word is the key here) Ronaldo is utilizing his talent better. If I was the Barca coach, I would rather have Ronaldo for the second leg against Milan and I never thought I'd say that when comparing these two players. Ronaldo has stepped up his game so much in the past year, full credit to him.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

:lmao

Well that was sweet. Barca got fucking owned again, big time. Look out United, you're next. Real are coming for you next week.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Neymar can't come soon enough for Barca.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't see it. The team seem fine when they go 1-0 up and can motor on in their usual style but they're aren't enough warriors in the side (Puyol being the exception) when things go wrong. In those situations, you need men like Didier Drogba not Neymar.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Puyol was one of the worst players on the field.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

He's still proven to be a warrior throughout his career. 

I haven't seen evidence that the likes of Messi, Xavi or Iniesta have a warriors spirit and sometimes that kind of gusto is needed when you're having an off day.

The thing with warriors is that they don't care when the team is being outplayed or outmatched. They step up and do something about it. Roy Keane vs Juventus in 99 (the match that should have won him world player of the year) being an obvious example.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Well at least Alba saved me my bet at the end. Thank You Jordi Alba. Shocking from Barca. Carbon copy of the Milan match. Incredible. Messi was poor. Iniesta and Xavi were awful. Everyone bar Alves sucked. Pique is hysterically bad and has been for sometime now. They're not a one man team but it's funny how this dip of form has coincided with Messi's dip in form during 2013. Haven't seen him have a good all round game this calendar year despite him still getting goals. Surely Villa and/or Pedro start at the weekend and/or vs Milan. Fair play to Madrid though. Clear strategy that they executed very well. Great to see Pepe still get his moment on his birthday. Never has an off day. What a trooper.
> 
> WOOLCOCK, the lasers thing happens all the time in Spain, especially at Barca. Amazes me that none of the players ever complain about it. Amazed that flare thrown down a whole tier didn't hit someone.*


Iniesta was excellent and by a mile Barca's best player.

Ronaldo is incredible. He caught Messi last year IMO after being well behind him and now it's looking like he's surpassed him. The guy's obsessiveness with being the best is paying off.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Players could learn a lot from his dedication. It's embarassing when you see someone like Nasri content to waste away the talent handed to him. I'm not saying their natural skill is in the same league but it's still rare to see a player match work ethic to their god given ability like Ronaldo has.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

EGame said:


> Lost today because of bad management. End of.


Come on now, even if Roura had played the team that you wanted, Madrid would still have handled Barca. Too many players out of touch, Ronaldo is red hot and Di Maria was way too much to handle.



Seabs said:


> *Iniesta *and Xavi were awful.


Can't agree with that, especially before the third goal. Iniesta looked like the only guy capable of creating something and had absolutely no help from anybody else in midfield. Xavi in particular was absolutely garbage, though. Looked like a tired, beaten man.



Seabs said:


> Amazes me that none of the players ever complain about it.


They seem to have built up a tolerance to them. Pretty sure Messi and Penaldo have both scored set pieces with laser beams in their eyes. 

I really hope the flare was meant to land on the pitch and the fan just threw it like a bitch, rather than meaning to throw it in with the Barca lot below.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*He is the best in the world


CR7 (Y)*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> Players could learn a lot from his dedication. It's embarassing when you see someone like Nasri content to waste away the talent handed to him. I'm not saying their natural skill is in the same league but it's still rare to see a player match work ethic to their god given ability like Ronaldo has.


Adriano comes to mind, at one point I though he'd be the next Ronaldo but instead he turned to drinking. Was great at PES aswell :


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Thats the first time i actually see Madrid beat Barca with 0 bullshit i hope this is a wake up call i still havent lost faith i im sure we are gonna beat Milan


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Adriano comes to mind, at one point I though he'd be the next Ronaldo but instead he turned to drinking.* Was great at PES aswell *:


:lol

Horrible flashbacks. I used to boss PES5 & 6 online with Roda JC & WE United. 99.95% of the jackasses online rushed straight to Inter for 'dat Adriano/ Ibra combo.

Fuck Seabass/Konami for making Adriano literally unstoppable. Totally unwarranted.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Went to the gym, lifted some weights. Cleared my head. Feelsgoodandbadman. 

After tonight I only have one question: 

*Do we even GOAT anymore? *

Eliminated from two competitions in the course of a week. Yes, the CL is pretty much out of question, Milan WILL SCORE and the tie will be over (There is not clean sheet with this defence). 

First off, congrats to Madrid. Can't complain about anything, they played clean and fair and were far better than Barca.

I can't help but wonder, where did the winning mentality go? What happened? Out there was a team of losers, a group of players who didn't give a shit about performing tonight. Where was the desire? the initiative? the leadership?. NOTHING. 

The lunacy of Barca management to put that team out there was a disgrace. I mean half of those guys didn't deserve to start after the Milan game, yet they all get a starting place in the next big game not to mention using the same tactics? LOL. Dani was the ONLY player out there that actually deserved to wear a Barca shirt today. He gave 100% through the entire game, and deserves an applause. Iniesta was only good for the first half, then again I don't really blame Andres since he's te best fucking midfielder in the world and being used as a winger. What a joke. 

But who was leadership? Xavi and Puyol should be the ones commanding the team if Tito isn't there. These guys have been here long enough to know how things should work, these guys are supposed to be the future coaches of Barca. Where was it tonight? Puyol can't carry this team at 35 years of age anymore, he is still a good player but we can't rely on him to. Xavi should be the most ashamed out of all players imo, no leadership in the midfield, no desire he's just been terrible and I cannot remember the last time he's had a good game. Horrid, absolutely horror show from Xavi. He doesn't deserve to start in the next weeks clasico. Thiago should get the green light over him. 

And then there is the GOAT (who was WOAT today) Messi. I can't help but feel like he feels he's above the hierarchy of player selection, that he feels he can just do whatever he wants and automatically get a start. This is bullshit, Two terrible performances with both Milan and Madrid where he was invisible for the entire match. Truth is, any attacking player in the world would likely get benched if he performed like that in two back to back big games. Awful. This has been the worst I've ever seen Messi by far. 

I really really feel bad for Villa and Tello. Now before you all jump at me and say how bad Villa was when he came on, realize that starting a player when the game is 0-0 is completely different than bringing him on when the team is down 2-0 and completely demoralized. Two players who could literally address every issue that exist in the Barca attack, rot on the bench while Pedro and Iniesta somehow get a call up. The media, every supporter around the world, the entire fucking Nou Camp was crying for Villa to start after the disaster that was Milan. Terrible, terrible, terrible management. 

Killed on the counter, expected. That's what happens when you play 2 highly attacking fullbacks and two centerbacks who just don't click as well as they used to. Puyol because of age and Pique because the guy is just an idiot. Attack was non-existant, rely on Messi, that will work right? Every team in Europe knows how to overcome these one-dimensional tactics now. 

This is by far the worst defeat in the past 5 years. Not just because we lost, but because we got fucking killed, smashed into oblivion by our main rivals at the Nou Camp. Next weeks Clasico doesn't even matter, it wont change anything big in the overall scheme of things. This is the one players should have turned up to. Disgusting. 

"Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." -Einstein 

inb4 TLDR. 

This video sums up my thoughts on Barca these days.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Barca could do with a :sturridge type player. Just shoot and put the bloody ball in the onion bag 

lulz but still though


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Henry Hill said:


> Players could learn a lot from his dedication. It's embarassing when you see someone like Nasri content to waste away the talent handed to him. I'm not saying their natural skill is in the same league but it's still rare to see a player match work ethic to their god given ability like Ronaldo has.


The thing about Nasri is I think he's the type of guy that if you give some lovin' wenger likes young boys) and encouragement he'll give you good performances, he showed his class after he got left out of the World Cup squad and Arsene consoled him and virtually sucked his kawk. 

With Mancini, apparently he's the type of guy that gives tough love and criticism and uses that as motivation, it's the same with Podolski, show him faith (like Joachim Low in Germany) and he'll perform.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

IncapableNinja said:


> Come on now, even if Roura had played the team that you wanted, Madrid would still have handled Barca. Too many players out of touch, Ronaldo is red hot and Di Maria was way too much to handle.


This is not true at all. 

Barca are perfectly capable of beating Madrid. No one would ever protest this. 

But putting out the same team that just got dominated by Milan (who Barca should have beaten) and using the same tactics that pretty much got Barca eliminated from the CL, against a team far better than Milan...was LAUGHABLE. 

If I were Jose, I would be laughing my ass off at Barca's approach to this game because it wasn't even a challenge. It was a joke. 

LOL


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> Went to the gym, lifted some weights. Cleared my head. Feelsgoodandbadman.
> 
> After tonight I only have one question:
> 
> ...


You weren't joking when you said you still make good posts :

I disagree on a couple of things, Messi can never be benched, he's one of these players that can have a shit game but can produce a moment of brilliance at any moment thus he's irreplaceable, same as Iniesta.

Barca seemed gassed and unmotivated to me, perhaps their minds where in the Milan game, still expect you guys to give Milan a fight for qualification despite your recent dip in form.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just watching it now, barca seem tired. not just physically, but mentally. having the abidal saga, then pep leaving (was a while ago but still) and now tito's problems, that would take a lot out of the players. squad desperately needs a touch up too. just some fresh faces outside the academy to challenge the current players. puyi and pique have been poor in defence, alves and alba too, the small squad etc. there's a few problems here to address, and you can't have a manager who's in hospital do it.

barca's early season for was absolutely exceptional. tito's little tinkers had the team playing brilliantly and fluidly. however, removing that pressure from the barca defenders that pep loved has been costly. 

and dropping messi. :lol like that will ever happen. he basically manages the team.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm gonna throw 1 name out there who I think it's about time he starts to get more playing time and that's Jona Dos Santos. The guy is a pass master but the name comes before performances these days.

It's about time they started to give these B team players more of a taste. Since Pedro/Busquets only Tello, Cuenca, Thiago, Montoya seem to have made the jump but only as bit part players at that. Which was like 4year ago now? I might be missing a few names off. It's time to see if Rafinha, Delofeu, Roberto, Barta, jona sink or swim. 16points ahead, Xavi and co look complacent give the hungry new blood a chance to shine in the league.

I think it was against Bilbao last season Pep played a youngish, inexperienced 11 and they played Bilbao off the park. Not just their passing/movement but the pace they moved the ball around. 90mins at 100MPH was a thing of beauty.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

EGame said:


> Truth is, any attacking player in the world would likely get benched if he performed like that in two back to back big games.


:torres


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh yeah and fabregas has been a huge letdown. but who do you replace him with? alex song? :lol. or it's a kid from the academy (sergi roberto)

barca just need to finish this season the best as possible, probably as league winners, and just go for it in the transfer window. get 3-4 players in who can give things a shake, because they need it.

alternatively, this loss could be the best thing for them, a severe kick up the arse to show how far their standards have fallen.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

EGame said:


> This is not true at all.
> 
> Barca are perfectly capable of beating Madrid. No one would ever protest this.


Sure, and vice versa. Both teams are of a similar ilk.

The point is that when 8/9 players from one team shows no fight along with having a turribul game, changing 2 or 3 players wouldn't have made any difference to the outcome tonight. Same goes for a change in formation. Every single Madrid player was on point and motivated; Barca were uninterested, lethargic and sloppy.

We would argue the toss about whether or not starting Villa/ Tello/ George Costanza would have had a knock on effect but that's purely hypothetical and not worth much, if any discussion when just about everybody else played like hot garbage and Madrid were so good.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> You weren't joking when you said you still make good posts :
> 
> I disagree on a couple of things, Messi can never be benched, he's one of these players that can have a shit game but can produce a moment of brilliance at any moment thus he's irreplaceable, same as Iniesta.
> 
> Barca seemed gassed and unmotivated to me, perhaps their minds where in the Milan game, still expect you guys to give Milan a fight for qualification despite your recent dip in form.


I'm not saying drop Messi against teams like Madrid and Milan. Messi is GOAT and is irreplaceable. The difference between Barca and Real is that they have incredible depth. Ronaldo was rested during Real's game this past weekend because they have the depth to do it. 

Do I think Barca could have beat Sevilla at the Nou Camp using Villa/Tello/Pedro/Sanchez in attack? Yes I do. Messi was obviously tired today, the same thing happened during the Chelsea--Real--Chelsea week last season. I firmly believe he should have been rested this weekend, even though he did win the game for us. 

We should have better attacking options to rest Messi and incase he isn't performing (maybe not to bench him but to have someone else who can score a goal). Which was the case today.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

perfect game by Real Madrid, though haven't seen Barcelona play this bad in years


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Great to see Real Madrid win tonight!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pepe is a disgusting thug too. disgusting player.

about 3 kicks and then throws himself to the ground. piece of shit.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

From where I stand, I see two issues with Barca:

1. Management

It's shocking that a team as good as Barca can lose 2-0 to an inferior Milan side and top it by losing 1-3 to their arch rivals at home of all places. It's a management thing. As much as Barca boys admire Pep, he fucked off when the going started getting tough, and Tito doesn't bring anything different to the table. It's a continuation basically. Barcelona need a top-class manager.

2. Over-reliance on Messi

It's not rocket science. Messi had two poor games and Barca can't seem to move an inch. They rely so much on Messi, when he doesn't perform--they don't perform. Whilst there is nothing you can do here, but Barca could, at least, rest Messi every once in a while because he is overplaying at this rate. Ronaldo gets his rests every now and then, but Messi doesn't and that's because nobody at Barca have a clue of what to do without Lionel.

If Barcelona planned on not playing Villa as much this season, I cannot understand why they didn't move for van Persie. van Persie would have provided them with that extra edge and technique up front. It's just bizarre...

Essentially, Barcelona need a new Manager. I'm not saying Tito is bad, but he's not a top-class manager and he won't be able to modify tactics to suit games. What Barca is doing is all based on their training and potential. They need a tactical manager.

As for Cesc, he is world class, but it serves him right. He's been all over the place at Barcelona. Considering he was the best midfield player in English Football when he was here, it's a travesty, but a self-inflicted one. There was a time when people actually compared him to Xavi and Iniesta. Shocking! And, I'm not big on Xavi and Iniesta these days either. They don't seem to be able to do anything substantial for Barca. I think it's due to the staleness of strategies though. A new approach would spice them up.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

personally i just think barca need a proper keeper, new good young CBs, and a different striker than messi.

maybe a long range shooter in the midfield too


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pep fucked off when it got tough? hilarious.

his whole reign was fucking tough.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

pep left barca in a way better state than when he found it


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's a management issue. How could the team commit the same tactical errors that it did against Milan? It was clear that when the team surrounds Messi, Barcelona becomes ineffective, but it's almost arrogant that the manager and team goes ahead and tries to play the exact same manner. It would work against most teams, but Madrid and the big boys in Europe have found out Barca. They need to play Villa/a proper striker in the middle and shift Messi to a free role on the left against the big boys now. That would be deadly. There is a reason why Barcelona was unplayable when Henry-Messi-Eto was tearing shit.

Honestly, I love playing Barca, as a Gunner because when you play Barca--you know they will play and you know you have a chance. It's not tactical mumbo-jumbo; it's playing Football for the way it is. Yesterday, Jose went back to his defensive organization and counter-attacking football. Yes, it's very effective, but it takes away from the game because Madrid never seem to come and play--for all the talent they posses and when they do, what's happening in the League happens.

I just hope Barcelona don't crumble in the League now. Their slip of form is almost alarming.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

93.20 said:


> pep fucked off when it got tough? hilarious.
> 
> his whole reign was fucking tough.


Yeah, managing the best team in the world was tough, eh?

Psychologically, I understand he was the pioneer of that best team, but if you find managing Messi, Xavi, Iniesta, and Villa tough...

Plus, Pep left immediately after he failed to win La Liga and/or the CL for the first time in his Barcelona tenure. It's not like he left despite winning them all.

And now, he's off to manage what many are claiming to be the best team in Europe this season...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that's so unbelievably short sighted.

the amount of pressure that anyone who coaches madrid or barcelona is under is incomparable to any other club on the planet. being manager for that long of either is almost unheard of in this day and age, where a second place can get you sacked. hell, a first place can get you sacked. the pressure on anyone at those two clubs is practically choking.

he took control of a team that had lost it's way, had become lazy, unfit and disinterested. he cleared out the problems (ronaldinho, deco) and brought in guys like villa or guys from the youth academy (pedro, busquets.) changed the entire way they played, the previous year he had done that to the youth academy and the changes were unparalleled. the man completely changed barcelona and they became the best team in the world, also a team that some proclaim to be the best EVER.

sure he had world class players, but that also comes with world class egos. finding a way to keep them all happy, all in their prefered position, getting the best out of them, day in day out. all a piece of cake i guess.

he almost left basically every year. hence the rolling 1 year contract. just look at pictures between when he started and when he finished. his health was waning. he took a break and such.

and of course he's off to manage another best in the world club, why would you expect anything less from a genius?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

He took over a team that finished 3rd in La Liga, a whole 10 points off Villarreal and turned them in to a team that was UNBEATABLE. The man broke records. Sure he had Eto'o, Messi, Xavi, Iniesta etc at hand but so did Rijkaard previously. In fact Rijkaard also had the likes of Ronaldinho and Thierry Henry too.

He got them playing even better football, got the ABSOLUTE best out of Lionel Messi, absolutely annihilated Real Madrid 2-6 at the Bernabeau and finished a whole 9 points clear ahead of rivals Real Madrid in the league, battered Athletic Bilbao in the Copa del Rey final 4-1 and outclassed Man Utd in the Champions League final 2-0.

For me his first season was his toughest and he made it so unbeatable that I doubt Barcelona will ever top that season, in my view anyway.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

When have I claimed that he didn't create that "best team in the world?" He did. He did everything right for Barcelona.

But he couldn't handle the stress and NEWSFLASH--handling stressful environment and circumstances is one of the first bullets in the TOR of a football manager.

As for the competitive nature of the job, well, in Spain (less so at Barca), that is the case. It's something you deal with and he did deal with it, but the season--he couldn't win anything, he left. Your psychological diagnosis of that scenario could be different. Mine would be different.

Yes, I wouldn't expect Pep to manage QPR, would I? But it's all too flattering that he went from Barca (top team when he was there) to Bayern (presumably the next big thing).

About Pep vs. Jose, as much as I like Pep, he couldn't take the heat from Mourinho. Jose's mind games and BS became too much of him. While that shows that he is a classy man, unlike Mou, it also shows he prefers it cool and calm and doesn't do his best when under severe scrutiny.

Handling egos and stress is as much part of the job, as are the tactics. He's done them brilliantly but it's ironic, almost strange that Pep left the very season Barca failed to win the CL or La Liga.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he did handle the stress, for 4 whole years. he said when he left it felt like an 'eternity.' he could have easily made up his mind that he was leaving before that final season began. just because he left when they didn't win the league is just a massive presumption. lets not ignore that it was such a monumental effort by madrid, and lets not ignore the massive effect that abidal's cancer troubles had on the squad as well. pep especially, who was very, very close to abidal.

he won 14 trophies under severe scrutiny. especially his first season where he lost the first few games, was in the relegation zone for a week and people were calling for his head. pretty sure that qualifies as severe scrutiny.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

not to mention the state barca management were in at the time


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Pep's first season he also had the best squad Barca has had in ages, strike options of Eto'o/Messi/Henry with Gudjohnsen who pitched in a few goals too and even Bojan was scoring for them then. Choices of Pique/Milito/Puyol/Marquez for CB spots too and midfield choices of Xavi/Yaya/Iniesta/Keita/Bisqunts.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Great to see Madrid beat Barcelona. Ronaldo's recent goalscoring record against Barcelona is incredible.



Henry Hill said:


> I agree Samoon re: Serie A Title race. I don't know about wanting Napoli to win but I would take a draw if it means that it could go down to the wire.


A draw won't help Napoli much tbh, they need to win. if they draw, they would still be 6 points below Juventus. As a Juve fan, you should obviously hope for a win because you would have a comfortable lead of 9 points against Napoli and with that you can focus more on the Champions league.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern vs Dortmund tonight in the German cup :mark:

Arguably to best team in the world vs Arguably the most entertaining team in the world and defending champions.

Hopefully it'll be a great match


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

After last night, I can't wait for United/Madrid at OT. Should be a classic.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Remember when people were saying Ronaldo didn't perform in big games? And now he's scored in 6 consecutive classicos I think. Maybe more but I couldn't hear the commentary properly. But damn impressive nonetheless.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

People do realize that Barca went to shit right after Tito left right? We were doing incredibly well with him until then. Not saying that the Milan or Madrid loss wouldn't have happened by it must be taken into consideration.

I don't understand how anyone can call for his head at this point. Jesus. 

Inb4 someone says Tito is making all the decisions from New York. Yea it's a lot different when he's on the other side of the world, recovering from cancer and hasn't seen the team practice or individual players fitness to determine a tactical approach. I don't care what anyone says, Roura should be stepping up to the plate here because he should be capable of this, he's fairly miserably.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.fcbarcelona.com/football/first-team/detail/article/unwell-messi-misses-training

Doesn't need rest he says.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pep having it easy at Barca is rather amusing. As is calls for Tito to be sacked. Barca were unbeaten before his relapse right? Simply pegging the current form one one or two problems is short sighted. It's a whole string of problems. You have to remember that Barca are more than a regular football club. They're a family. Think about cancer treatments to two members of your family would do to you, on top of the leader of the family leaving. They're probably exhausted but from mental exhaustion rather than physical exhaustion. All the off pitch and now on pitch issues pile up and have an effect on individuals and the team as a whole. A bunch of them have had kids this season too. You think that doesn't come into play too? Messi, Pique, Villa. Pretty sure there was another. Cesc probably has illegitimate children to worry about all over the place. Roura's not a manager tbf to him. He's a scout who's filling an extremely unfortunate vacancy for the short term. Even the best group of players in the world need managing. 

There are squad problems too but lets not over emphasise them. Defensively they need tightening up. Pique is abysmal and an absolute joke of a defender at this level right now. They rely way too heavily on Puyol for where he's at right now. Masch normally does a good job at CB but it should him or Puyol with a Kompany type CB in there with them. Alba's the best LB in the world right now for me. Makes a few silly errors at the back but he has a lot of good output defensively too and nobody can touch him going forward from LB. Alves has been as bad as Pique but he's picked it back up recently. It'd be silly to buy a new RB when you have Montoya ready. Blaming Valdes is pretty short sighted too. Not his fault the defence get overrun on the break. It's pretty easy to blame Goalkeepers when they concede 3 goals in a game but that doesn't tell the full story. They'd concede a lot more with most other keepers and if they don't get a top replacement for Valdes and a CB by that point then you'll see.

Hopefully they use the La Liga game on Saturday as a testing ground for Milan to try something new. At least one of Villa and Tello have to start. Villa needs to be in the middle to get the best out of him though. This reliance on Messi to play in the middle really hurts Villa. Just put Messi back out wide and let Villa do what he does best up top and actually have a direct outlet. The amount of times that Alves and Alba get past the back line and there's not a single player in the box is appalling for such a big club. Won't happen but resting Messi wouldn't be the worst idea. Obviously he won't admit that he's tired because that's the kind of player he is. He wants to play every minute of every game but he's looked very tired and off form recently. Xavi looked a broken man last night. Very sad. I'd be shocked if he starts on Saturday. Probably means Cesc keeps his place with Iniesta dropping back into his best role. Or Thiago gets a chance. 

Confident at least that Utd won't get destroyed on the break like Barca did, especially if we go with Jones in the middle again with Carrick. Play it like the away leg and I'm reasonably confident we'll go through or at least get extra time. Even playing conservative football we should get 2 goals at home against them.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's not about replacing guys like alves and alba. it's about challenging them. alba's only real competitor is injured and doesn't have long left in his career, and the other is adriano, who will never really be used more than the occasional game to rest alba. even worse with alves. i like montoya, but messi loves alves and the delivery he gives, but there needs to be someone there to challenge him. it's largely been a very similar barca squad the entire time, so it's only natural for some complacency to creep in. how do you get the team that has won everything to keep winning? bring in guys that haven't won everything.

i haven't seen anyone call for tito's head though, and anyone who does is amazingly stupid. it is a combination of all those factors, like i said while i was watching this cup game and the milan game, there's a lot of mental exhaustion. it's been rough for them, one of the most liked played going through a liver transplant, a favourite son to many of the players bidding farewell, and then his replacement, who many are close to too, having a relapse, that would fucking cut deep. it's a very volatile time at barca, they're crying out for some stability and guidance and i think a few of the senior players need to step up and almost manage the team, because with all due respect to roura, he is, indeed a scout.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I just hope Barca don't crumble in the League. It's very uncharacteristic though. Even if they are eliminated from the CL, I just hope they go on to win La Liga. However, with this defeat to Real, I'm pretty certain they will be fired as hell for Milan.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Also Ronaldo proving again that he is the best player in the world right now. Stats might tell one story but when it comes to the big games and the big moments Action Man is outshining his rival at this moment in time.












Messi's been out of form for about 2 months or so, but that does not mean he should be dethroned as the best in the world.



Irish Jet said:


> Ronaldo is incredible. He caught Messi last year IMO after being well behind him and now it's looking like he's surpassed him. The guy's obsessiveness with being the best is paying off.


I can see your desperation for him to be (it's always been apparent), but no, he's not the best in the world. I'm sorry. Come back in 2 more months and if Messi is still not doing it, then we'll talk.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The issue with bringing guys in to challenge Alba and Alves is it means spending money just for squad players and I'm not sure Barca would spend money on bringing someone in to challenge them when they already have players like Montoya and Adriano sitting on the bench most weeks. Alba's only there been there for half a season so he shouldn't be getting complacent and I haven't seen anything from him that suggests that. Alves definitely so but he seems to have picked it up lately, possibly even due to Adriano getting selected for a run of games ahead of him at RB. Someone like Pique definitely needs a reality check that his position isn't safe regardless of how he plays. I think the complacency is more of a general issue with the squad as a whole than individual players. Who was the last player brought in to really shake the starting XI up? Villa? Alba only filled a void and Sanchez even last season never had a big impact on the first team. I guess Cesc was more recent than Villa but he's been a big flop in nearly every capacity and hasn't really pressured anyone for spots. If I was Barca I'd be looking to bring a CB and a goalscorer in as a priority and maybe a CM too to really challenge Xavi, Cesc and Iniesta for starting positions in the short term. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seabs,







add it. New Inter goat CAREW.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Ronaldo's scored in 7 consecutive Classicos say BBC. Unreal.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ronaldinho a lucky boy after this assault on him last night in the Copa Libertadores. The ref never gave Braghieri a yellow for it let alone a red!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao can that even be called a tackle?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Ronaldinho a lucky boy after this assault on him last night in the Copa Libertadores. The ref never gave Braghieri a yellow for it let alone a red!


:shock

Not even a booking?:faint:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Fuck, cringed at that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thats a leg breaker for sure. Very lucky.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That's probably the worst tackle I've ever seen, can't believe his leg didn't snap.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Awful tackle. What's the point of even tackling like that? Off the ground and two footed is hardly likely to get the ball.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Still a better dropkick than John Cena, mind.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ronaldinho's been drinking his milk, brother :hogan

The other guy hasn't even tried to go for the ball there. Bit risky to do something like that to a Brazilian God.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Hopefully that club launch a complaint against the tackle. That is definately up there with one of the most vicious things in football.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

He did get up straight after though and missed the resulting penalty :lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

welcome to South America, maybe not tackles that bad but the game there is pretty violent compared to Europe, even compared to the EPL


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This Pep stuff is hilarious. Had it fucking tough, give me a fucking break. The man had pretty much the entire Spanish national team (Greatest and most successful national team ever assembled), the guts of it at least at his disposal. One of the best, if not the best player of all time and a boat load of other world class players. To say his job was “tough” is hilarious. A tough job is Portsmouth, a tough job is Plymouth. All the while he had virtually infinite resources to turn to which he often quite recklessly spent on players the team simply did not need – Cacares, Chygrynsky, Ibrahimovic, Alexis, Cesc – The majority of his signings have been awful. Overall yes he did a good job but people seriously overlook the favourable circumstances when they credit him with assembling the greatest team of all time. I know it’s not as simple as throwing players out and winning games, but tough? Give me a fucking break. He had it easier than 90% of the managers around. All the scrutiny, which he never really had because he was so loved anyways, doesn't change that.

Tito was doing a great job and I feel for him. Any criticism of him is absurd, he has such limited control as to what’s happening to them at the minute. I don’t think they’re tired or worn out, I think they’ve become a little complacent, became stale. I do think Tito would have done more to rectify this. 



Joel said:


> Messi's been out of form for about 2 months or so, but that does not mean he should be dethroned as the best in the world.
> 
> I can see your desperation for him to be (it's always been apparent), but no, he's not the best in the world. I'm sorry. Come back in 2 more months and if Messi is still not doing it, then we'll talk.


The WRONG one has arrived to anoint Ronaldo. 

Seriously though, Messi’s been out of form for 2 months like you admit, Ronaldo hasn't really been out of form for over a year and a bit. The level he’s reached is staggering. He’s producing in nearly every big game there is. Even when the Madrid team has completely folded he’s produced. Probably a little far fetched to say he’s definitively surpassed Messi, but he’s at least on his level. Messi hasn't been at his best not only for the last 2 months, but in a lot of his last big games. The Classico’s last season, Milan last season, Chelsea last season, Milan, last night etc. He’s pretty much became what Ronaldo was always accused of being – A flat track bully accumulating goals against shite. It wont last, he’s too good for it and still young, although I do think he’s losing some explosiveness. Do I prefer Ronaldo? Damn right, doesn’t change that everything I’ve said is true.

Messi isn't constantly ripping the best teams apart like he was two years ago, he's not a better player now than he was in 2011. Ronaldo is producing in the big games - The Euro's, Bayern last year, United, the last 100 or whatever Classico's and has improved considerably as a player in that time.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ronaldo and Messi have switched places for big game situation over the past 1.5 years. 

Sad as I am to admit that.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Ronaldinho a lucky boy after this assault on him last night in the Copa Libertadores. The ref never gave Braghieri a yellow for it let alone a red!


Nice tackle, almost got the ball :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spanish Media scrutinised him whenever he didn't win a game, let alone a competition. He was constantly under immense pressure from all angles. If you think managing Barca right now isn't "tough" then you either have a shady definition of the word or don't know what you're talking about. Just look at the reaction to their recent blip in form. You think they're not feeling the pressure of only winning La Liga this season? When winning either the league or the Champions League is seen as a minimum requirement that's some fucking pressure. If he had it so easy at Barca with no pressure on him don't you think he'd stay in the job he loved for more than 4 seasons.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> That's probably the worst tackle I've ever seen, can't believe his leg didn't snap.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh shit that was so bad, glad that Ronaldinho is ok after that horrible attack.*


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Spanish Media scrutinised him whenever he didn't win a game, let alone a competition. He was constantly under immense pressure from all angles. If you think managing Barca right now isn't "tough" then you either have a shady definition of the word or don't know what you're talking about. Just look at the reaction to their recent blip in form. You think they're not feeling the pressure of only winning La Liga this season? When winning either the league or the Champions League is seen as a minimum requirement that's some fucking pressure. If he had it so easy at Barca with no pressure on him don't you think he'd stay in the job he loved for more than 4 seasons.*


_Don’t make me laugh. This isn’t pressure. My Dad raised five kids single-handed, and there’s me Mum who was bed-ridden for year and years and years with arthritis, and done a full-time job. Then he’d go out on a Saturday and score three with his head. That’s pressure. Try storming a Japanese gun placement with only three bullets in your Tommy Gun, and taking one in the chest, and going on to win the VC. That, my friend, is what you call pressure._

-Mike Bassett


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone watching Bayern-BVB tongiht?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


>


Was waiting for that haha. Whilst the effects of Keane's was worse, the one on Ronaldinho looks far more vicious.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seen worse than both.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Srdjan99 said:


> Anyone watching Bayern-BVB tongiht?


Hell Yeah!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Javi Martinez may not worth €40m but he is one hell of a boss in midfield. So much class. Top player.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Joel said:


> Messi's been out of form for about 2 months or so, but that does not mean he should be dethroned as the best in the world.


What Ronaldo is doing at the moment is far more impressive than scoring 90 goals in a calendar. He is not just turning up in big games, he is carrying his team in big games, an even more impressive feat. I'm not talking about the past two months, I'm talking about the past year. The switch was in place back when Ronaldo scored the title winning goal against Barca last season. That gave him the confidence he needed to unleash his magic in the important matches on a regular basis. 

It's hardly a farfetched claim when Messi fans on this board shout GOAT when he scores four goals against a team who can't defend properly. That's what you call an overreaction.



> The WRONG one has arrived to anoint Ronaldo.


Unlike you, everything I've ever said about Ronaldo has been without bias. I've always been very eager for him to succeed like he is doing now but in his Man Utd days he was the epitome of a flat track bully and everyone who doesn't support Utd knows it.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Brilliant display so far, could have been up by more than just one goal. Robben has found his form.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> It's hardly a farfetched claim when Messi fans on this board shout GOAT when he scores four goals against a team who can't defend properly. That's what you call an overreaction.


LMAO @ This garbage. 

Yeah because calling a player of Messi's calibre GOAT is an overreaction. Get out seriously. 

Messi has ripped Madrid, United, Arsenal, Milan etc to shreds before. So what right? Please tell me how much better Ronaldo was at the age of 25. 

LOL


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> LMAO @ This garbage.
> 
> *Yeah because calling a player of Messi's calibre GOAT is an overreactio*n. Get out seriously.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Glad we agree. Messi is still miles behind Maradona and to say otherwise is a massive overreaction.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> LMAO @ This garbage.
> 
> Yeah because calling a player of Messi's calibre GOAT is an overreaction. Get out seriously.
> 
> ...


when Ronaldo was 25 he was doing it on a cold wet night in Stoke, something Messi has still to do :terry


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Inb4 Messi wins the World Cup in Brazil :messi


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Inb4 Messi wins the World Cup in Brazil :messi


Keep dreaming.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Page bookmarked ***DO NOT OPEN UNTIL JULY 2014*** :messi


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Spain, Germany, Holland or Italy to win. Pirlo's last hurrah to culminate in Balotelli emerging as the true world class force he has threatened to be on occasion - could be a great tournament for them especially as they are one of the few nations remaining who actually care about defense.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Thanks. Glad we agree. Messi is still miles behind Maradona and to say otherwise is a massive overreaction.


Oh look Henry Hill with the world cup argument again. Right after he busts his nut over Ronaldo. 

EXCITING LOGIC. 

Lol it's time to to stop posting junior. Leave it us who actually know football. LOL.

But who is GOAT? Watching this game ALABA is definite GOAT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey guys wasn't Henry Hill the guy who rated Tevez up there with Messi and Ronaldo?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

You don't have to cry every time someone disagrees with you. 

And I'm Henry Hill, I'll post what I want.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Thanks. Glad we agree. Messi *is still miles behind* Maradona and to say otherwise is a massive overreaction.


What a load of bollocks.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah I meant to put hundreds of miles.



> Hey guys wasn't Henry Hill the guy who rated Tevez up there with Messi and Ronaldo?


I could dedicate a post to every stupid thing you've ever written but I would have to book a vacation.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> You don't have to cry every time someone disagrees with you.
> 
> And I'm Henry Hill, I'll post what I want.


Lol I don't even worry. 

No one can cry over someone who thinks Tevez is GOAT. LOLBRO. 

CMON SON LOL!


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Yeah I meant to put hundreds of miles.
> 
> 
> 
> I could dedicate a post to every stupid thing you've ever written but I would have to book a vacation.


But you rate Tevez as today's GOAT. That's by far the stupidest thing that's ever been said by anyone on these forums. 

You don't even deserve to say who is WOAT yet alone GOAT. LOL.

Just deal with it bro.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you eleven or is that type of language some sort of awkward, misguided attempt at being humorous? Anyway, lol it reads like crap lol.

lol world cups aren't important because lol Messi scores 40 goals against teams with no lol budget major lol.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Are you eleven or is that type of language some sort of awkward, misguided attempt at being humorous? Anyway, lol it reads like crap lol.
> 
> lol world cups aren't important because lol Messi scores 40 goals against teams with no lol budget major lol.


Yeah but Tevez is GOAT. 

Deal with it bro.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks bro. 

Lol, wouldn't it be lol, if Messi wins Ballon D'lol again without scoring one important goalol all season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Lol, wouldn't it be lol, if Messi wins Ballon D'lol again without scoring one important goalol all season.


*But Tevez is GOAT. *

LOL


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

lol


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Never called him GOAT. The fact that you think Messi is better than Diego is far more embarrassing. Maradona won trophies with teams who weren't supposed to win trophies. He would have found a way past Milan the other week too because that's what he did, no matter how often he was being kicked lumps out of, no matter how many men defended him, no matter the obstacle, he came, he saw he conquered. 

Messi will never win a World Cup because he doesn't have that magic ingredient Maradona had, that unrelenting determination to drive a team forward and drag them towards the finish line.

If you want that transalted E-Game, it goes something a bit like this:

lol bro Maradona GOAT Messi WOAT lol deal with it


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Big game between Bayern and Dortmund on, and hardly a mention.

Anyway, well deserved victory for Bayern. They were better side today, and Dortmund could barely get going. Dortmund were poor in defence and missed Hummels big time. He's no doubt the most important player for BVB at the moment, and if it wasn't for Weidenfeller and poor finishing it would have been more. Hummels' ability to read the game was really missed.

Bayern did a good job at keeping Gundogan from playing his game, which affected Reus and Gotze. Marco tried to get a hold and pull something out for BVB but couldn't quite do it. Lewandowski was completely isolated up front, as Dante & Van Buyten did a good job at keeping him quiet.

The better side won no doubt. No shame for BVB though in losing to the best team in the world atm.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Guys I found one of Henry Hill's goat posts. 



Henry Hill said:


> *Yes and have you seen what Man City have spent the majority of that money on. 27 million for Milner? I rest my case. Tevez basically is doing a small scale Maradonna with that team - they are very medicore without him.
> 
> And if it was those players that made La Liga look so easy then Barca would walk the champions league with their eyes closed and I don't even think they're going to win it this year. Put Arsenal or United in that poxy league and they would probably also be gaining on 100 points.
> 
> Tevez is better all round player than Ronaldo. None of your arguments have convinced me otherwise. One is playing in a great attacking team with a questionable defence in a piss poor league, the other is carrying a mediocre team in a super competitive league.*


....Tevez is better all round player than Ronaldo.

Tevez is better all round player than Ronaldo.

Tevez is better all round player than Ronaldo.

Tevez is better all round player than Ronaldo.

Tevez is better all round player than Ronaldo.



























Tevez is better all round player than Ronaldo.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Never called him GOAT. The fact that you think Messi is better than Diego is far more embarrassing. Maradona won trophies with teams who weren't supposed to win trophies. He would have found a way past Milan the other week too because that's what he did, no matter how often he was being kicked lumps out of, no matter how many men defended him, no matter the obstacle, he came, he saw he conquered.
> 
> Messi will never win a World Cup because he doesn't have that magic ingredient Maradona had, that unrelenting determination to drive a team forward and drag them towards the finish line.


:hayden3

You need to learn to look at things more objectively. The first paragraph in particular is lol.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Yeah I meant to put hundreds of miles.


Well that would bump up the bollocks to plain retarded.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yikes, look like I awoke the dragon. 

Can't focus on an argument in the present so has to go digging up stuff from the past. 

I'm not sad enough to look up your old posts but I'm sure there's some pretty WOAT stuff included amongst it.



> You need to learn to look at things more objectively. The first paragraph in particular is lol.


You need to never post again ever. You have the brain of a four year old child and I'll bet he was glad to be rid of it.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Ref just booked the wrong Ayew brother in the PSG/Marseille game :lmao

Been kicking off a lot. Including this. Joey DEATHWISH Barton


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Yikes, look like I awoke the dragon.
> 
> Can't focus on an argument in the present so has to go digging up stuff from the past.
> 
> I'm not sad enough to look up your old posts but I'm sure there's some pretty WOAT stuff included amongst it.


"Tevez is better all round player than Ronaldo."


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Tevez is better all round *golfer* than Ronaldo


Fixed :terry


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Dortmund's keeper kept this match interesting, could have been up 3-0 or even more. Brilliant display, don't think anyone played below par as far as Bayern go.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> "Tevez is better all round player than Ronaldo."


"Messi is the GOAT"

despite never putting in a single good performance at an international tournament. 

A remarkable achievement really.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> "Messi is the GOAT"
> 
> despite never putting in a single good performance at an international tournament.
> 
> A remarkable achievement really.


*"Tevez is better all round player than Ronaldo."*

LOL keep trying.


"Tevez is better all round player than Ronaldo."


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

SN0WMAN said:


> :hayden3
> 
> You need to learn to look at things more objectively. The first paragraph in particular is lol.


SN0WMAN!!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Do all Barca fans spit out their dummy in this fashion when they lose a few games?

Absolute major lol woating on your behalf bro.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> You need to never post again ever. You have the brain of a four year old child and I'll bet he was glad to be rid of it.


You say I have the brain of a four year old yet you have to resort to childish insults instead of actually backing up your point. Who really has the maturity of a four year old here? But still I will be the bigger man and try and engage you into a reasoned debate by telling you why you are so wrong.



Henry Hill said:


> Never called him GOAT. The fact that you think Messi is better than Diego is far more embarrassing. Maradona won trophies with teams who weren't supposed to win trophies.* He would have found a way past Milan the other week too because that's what he did, no matter how often he was being kicked lumps out of, no matter how many men defended him, no matter the obstacle, he came, he saw he conquered.*


World Cup final 1986. He was marked out of that game. A big game too. He had little effect on the game in fact, a performance he would repeat four years later, failing to 'conquer' the defence of the Germans in a big game again. The teams in that tournament were weak, he was on south american soil and his only two big performances that tournament were against European opposition. Truth is the world cup he won where he was the apparent star of the tournament could be no further from the truth.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll summarise:

Egame - Spouts too many shit memes all the time. :bigron

Henry Hill - Puts too much emphasis on 'big games' and alleged superpowers of certain players. :robben

Snowman - GOAT


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> You say I have the brain of a four year old yet you have to resort to childish insults instead of actually backing up your point. Who really has the maturity of a four year old here? But still I will be the bigger man and try and engage you into a reasoned debate by telling you why you are so wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> World Cup final 1986. He was marked out of that game. A big game too. He had little effect on the game in fact, a performance he would repeat four years later, failing to 'conquer' the defence of the Germans in a big game again. The teams in that tournament were weak, he was on south american soil and his only two big performances that tournament were against European opposition. Truth is the world cup he won where he was the apparent star of the tournament could be no further from the truth.


Snowman, you are the troll gift that keeps on giving. Didn't contribute anything in the final, did he? You mean aside from crafting the greatest assist in the history of the tournament to set up the winning goal.

You utter, utter buffoon.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, Dortmund were pathetic tonight!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Snowman, you are the troll gift that keeps on giving. Didn't contribute anything in the final, did he? You mean aside from crafting the greatest assist in the history of the tournament to set up the winning goal.
> 
> You utter, utter *buffoon*.


:wilkins


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Damn, Dortmund were pathetic tonight!


Thats a bit much. They weren't good, but Bayern played really well


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Robben's goal was class. Can easily see Bayern winning the treble at this point. They look sorted in every single department.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Snowman, you are the troll gift that keeps on giving. Didn't contribute anything in the final, did he? You mean aside from crafting the greatest assist in the history of the tournament to set up the winning goal.
> 
> You utter, utter buffoon.


Is there any reason you resort to insults instead of arguing your points in a debate? Maybe it's because I'm attacking your sporting hero with facts and logic and your struggling to come up with facts and logic of your own?

Your right he did assist but if you actually watch the game you'll notice that the germans had gone all out attack leaving two players on one german defender. Good vision showed and I'm not discrediting Maradonna completly he is a great player but knowing the context of the assist and being objective, well Downing could have made that pass. It's not even comparable to Messi against Milan either because Milan could mark Messi out of the game knowing they had a second chance in the return leg.Meanwhile Germany had to go for the victory rather than settle for the lottery of a penalty shootout, leaving Maradonna open to punish them.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Is there any reason you resort to insults instead of arguing your points in a debate? Maybe it's because I'm attacking your sporting hero with facts and logic and your struggling to come up with facts and logic of your own?
> 
> Your right he did assist but if you actually watch the game you'll notice that the germans had gone all out attack leaving two players on one german defender. Good vision showed and I'm not discrediting Maradonna completly he is a great player but knowing the context of the assist and being objective, well Downing could have made that pass. It's not even comparable to Messi against Milan either because Milan could mark Messi out of the game knowing they had a second chance in the return leg.Meanwhile Germany had to go for the victory rather than settle for the lottery of a penalty shootout, leaving Maradonna open to punish them.


Christ, don't know where to start. 

1.) The assist was out of this world and won the game and tournament for Argentina. Case closed, doesn't matter how well he played for the remainder of the match. He found a genius opening and played the pass of a lifetime which led to the world cup winning goal. 

2.) I wasn't using that specific match as an example of what he could do when being heavily marked. This picture might give you more of an idea of what I'm talking about:











3.) Want some facts and logic, 5 goals, 5 assists, one world cup. Try arguing with those numbers


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Thats a bit much. They weren't good, but Bayern played really well


Might have been a bit harsh, just not the Dortmund I know and admire. They rarely created anything. Bayern look on another planet right now though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

EGame said:


> *But Tevez is GOAT. *
> 
> LOL





EGame said:


> *"Tevez is better all round player than Ronaldo."*
> 
> LOL keep trying.
> 
> ...


*I'm in stitches.

Henry, don't resort to childish insults. Or at least use a better insult than "buffoon".*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

E-Game actually made someone other than himself laugh. And is allowed to act like a childish gimp throughout the entire thread without being reprimanded. 

Screw that, I'll post what I want.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Christ, don't know where to start.
> 
> 1.) The assist was out of this world and won the game and tournament for Argentina. Case closed, doesn't matter how well he played for the remainder of the match. He found a genius opening and played the pass of a lifetime which led to the world cup winning goal.
> 
> ...


1) Genius? Two Argentina players to pass too and one German player between them... I saw Downing cross the ball into the box once and a player headed it, GENIUS!

2) It was a big game. As was the final four years later. Both games he was quiet. You can't have a go at Messi for being quite in the big games when Maradonna wasn't Ronaldoesque in his big games either.

3) In my OP I said his only two good performances during that whole WC was against two European teams. I refer to England and Belgium. 4 of his goals came in these two games. They were the two games that got Maradonna the reputation he has today. Also as I said weak opposition. You can't have a go at Messi for scoring 90 goals in a 'weak' league then praise Maradonna for doing well in one of the weakest WC tournaments there has ever been.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

La Liga isn't a weak league at all. Look at their European performances last season.

Bilbao dominated the best team in England twice and they aren't even top 8 in La Liga.

The depth in that league is better than most give it credit for.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> 1) Genius? Two Argentina players to pass too and one German player between them... I saw Downing cross the ball into the box once and a player headed it, GENIUS!
> 
> 2) It was a big game. As was the final four years later. Both games he was quiet. You can't have a go at Messi for being quite in the big games when Maradonna wasn't Ronaldoesque in his big games either.
> 
> 3) In my OP I said his only two good performances during that whole WC was against two European teams. I refer to England and Belgium. 4 of his goals came in these two games. They were the two games that got Maradonna the reputation he has today. Also as I said weak opposition. You can't have a go at Messi for scoring 90 goals in a 'weak' league then praise Maradonna for doing well in one of the weakest WC tournaments there has ever been.


That is truly a hall of shame post. 

1.) It was in a world cup final! Downing wouldn't touch the ball in a world cup final so way to make a stupid comparison. 

2.) The finesse with which he found the gap was simply exsquisite. It wan an inch perfect pass at at incredibly important stage of the game. Genius is what talent finds hard. Most talented players would have found it hard to be so composed in that moment. 

3.) His legacy came from two games did it? Great research. Type Maradona and Napoli into google and you might be surprised at what you discover. 

4.) There is no such thing as a weak world cup. Every international tournament is played under immense pressure, you have the eyes of the world watching you and you only have a few games in which everything has to click. You're comparing a bankrupt La Liga to a world cup tournament. Have you completely lost your senses?

Brazil didn't have to defeat too many great teams in 02 but it takes nothing away from how Ronaldo was able to perform in that environment.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

First and last time Downing will ever have been mentioned in a conversation about Maradona I'd imagine :downing


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

No we're all waiting for that iconic moment when it's 2-2 in the world cup final and England bring on Downing who perfectly controls the ball in the air and sends a soaring, accurate long pass at an absolutely perfect pace to set up the tournament winning goal.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> No we're all waiting for that iconic moment when it's 2-2 in the world cup final and England bring on Downing who perfectly controls the ball in the air and sends a soaring, accurate long pass at an absolutely perfect pace to set up the tournament winning goal.


Problem is, that England won't get to a world cup final and if they did Downing wouldn't play


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> 3.) Want some facts and logic, 5 goals, 5 assists, one world cup. Try arguing with those numbers


5 goals and 5 assists in 7 world cup games is impressive but could he do that on a cold rainy Tuesday nights 7 times in a row against Stoke in the Brittainia Stadium?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> 5 goals and 5 assists in 7 world cup games is impressive but could he do that on a cold rainy Tuesday nights 7 times in a row against Stoke in the Brittainia Stadium?


You would need an all time World XI to face those odds.






The only other assist that compares is Bergkamp's magic vs Juventus but given that this took place in a World Cup Final at 2-2 in the last ten minutes of the game I'm going to go out on a limb and call it the GOAT assist.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> That is truly a hall of shame post.
> 
> 1.) It was in a world cup final! Downing wouldn't touch the ball in a world cup final so way to make a stupid comparison.
> 
> ...


Again with the insults? Is there any point in continuing when you have to resort to childs play just because your clutching at straws?

1/2) Theres no point in debating this anymore as I think a much more intresting debate has opened up and it's pointless. I find that being able to find a pass to a team mate when it's two on one in your teams favour to not be GENIUS! You find it genius, neither of us will change our mind but you need to open your eyes for the next point.

3) I know alot about Italian football actually. I don't really need to go over it with you but I am well aware of what he did with Napoli. 

But Pele is regarded (key word, not worth debating over) as a GOAT and he played in Brazil his whole career. No one hardly ever saw him play yet he is regarded as a GOAT. Same with Maradonna. This is a different time, its not like today when I go see every Italian game I want on the TV it was all word of mouth and newspaper reports. The only time a lot of people ever got to see him was at the World Cup which is where his legacy was created. The Brazil WC team of 1970 is considered to be the best Brazilian WC team but 58-62 was much better. Reason why people believe the former? More poeple got to see the WC in 1970. 

Thats a bit of a mess but basically his Napoli success made him one of the GOATs but none of us would ever know about it if it wasn't for his two game World Cup performances.

4) Yes there is. There were no strong teams. It's a common fact.



Henry Hill said:


> No we're all waiting for that iconic moment when it's 2-2 in the world cup final and England bring on Downing who perfectly controls the ball in the air and sends a soaring, accurate long pass at an absolutely perfect pace to set up the tournament winning goal.


Long pass :bosh


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Never has one poster contributed so little with such long posts. 

Your bias against Maradona is borderline hysterical. It's a waste of energy for me to argue with you about it anymore, deep down you must surely know how incredible Maradona's accomplishments are for club and country. 2 games in 86 did not cement his legacy. He built his legacy through winning trophies his teams had no right to win.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Never has one poster contributed so little with such long posts.
> 
> Your bias against Maradona is borderline hysterical. It's a waste of energy for me to argue with you about it anymore, deep down you must surely know how incredible Maradona's accomplishments are for club and country.


Translation - Snowman brings up facts and logic and I can't counter them.

I'm bias against Maradona which is borderline hystrical? Around an hour ago you said Maradona was 100 miles better than Messi... Still stand by that statement?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Translation - Snowman brings up facts and logic and I can't counter them.
> 
> I'm bias against Maradona which is borderline hystrical? Around an hour ago you said Maradona was 100 miles better than Messi... Still stand by that statement?


5 goals, 5 assists, 1 world cup. 

Facts. Logic. 

2 Serie A Titles with an average Napoli team 

Facts. Logic.

Damn you're so hard to counter. Can you slow it down a touch, I can't quite keep pace with your genius intellect.

Snowman's posting style:

* Waits till a debate is in full throttle.

* Picks a side. 

* Joins in the attack on the other poster.

* Tries to trip poster up by bringing up points that they made in a separate argument and finding ways to use it against them in a completely new context just to try and expose their points as hypocritical. 

* Makes completely obscure comparisons which usually have nothing to do with the nature of the debate. 

* Tries again to trip up poster by bringing up points they made in the new debate back when they were talking about something completely irrelevant to the thing that they are discussing in the present. 

* Believes in his own mind that he is backing up his thoughts with stone cold facts.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> 5 goals, 5 assists, 1 world cup.
> 
> Facts. Logic.
> 
> ...


There really is no point so I'll sum up. You look with a narrow view, to help shape your argument. Let me give you an example. Messi 90 goals, 1 year. Sounds great but you'd happily argue the league isn't as strong and his WC achievements are where its at and anyone with Xavi and Inesta in the team would look good. Valid points but its one rule for Messi and one rule for Maradonna as shown in this quote.

I like to look at the broader perspective. Take everything into account. Maradonna is top two of time in my opinion, but it wasn't as A B C as you like to interpret.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

And again you had to edit in the insult? Honestly what is it doing for you? Do you think everyone will argee with you because of your 'sick' insults? People are smart enough to look at the arguments for and against him and make there own mind up. Nobody is wrong, it's opinions. Insults just make you seem like a child.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

* Takes the moral high ground and tries to play therapist despite having spouted utter nonsense throughout the debate.

* Makes another completely obscure comparison in order to try and make the poster seem hypocritical again regardless of how many times said poster has already marked out the difference themselves.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> * Takes the moral high ground and tries to play therapist despite having spouted utter nonsense throughout the debate.
> 
> * Makes another completely obscure comparison in order to try and make the poster seem hypocritical again regardless of how many times said poster has already marked out the difference themselves.


*Continues to resort to insults. Can't comprehend that people interpret and see things differently.

*It's not one rule for one player and another rule for another (unless it's Muller, Maradonna or Tevez)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

* Copies another posters style because he has no style of his own.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> *Snowman's posting style:
> *
> * Waits till a debate is in full throttle.
> 
> ...





Henry Hill said:


> * Copies another posters style because he has no style of his own.


:bosh

Anyway this is going to have to end. PM me if you want to continue this but if you're going to resort to insults instead of an honest debate about football that your own problem.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't even know why people are bothering to discuss football with Henry Hill.



Henry Hill said:


> What Ronaldo is doing at the moment is far more impressive than scoring 90 goals in a calendar. He is not just turning up in big games, he is carrying his team in big games, an even more impressive feat. I'm not talking about the past two months, I'm talking about the past year. The switch was in place back when Ronaldo scored the title winning goal against Barca last season. That gave him the confidence he needed to unleash his magic in the important matches on a regular basis.
> 
> It's hardly a farfetched claim when Messi fans on this board shout GOAT when he scores four goals against a team who can't defend properly. That's what you call an overreaction.
> 
> ...





Henry Hill said:


> Tevez is better all round player than Ronaldo.


Obvious clown is obvious. 

No one should take this guy seriously. LOL.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Let me know when you're able to converse properly through actual language and crack well thought out jokes and retorts without relying on asinine images.

Until then, don't take that ass whipping personally son.



> I don't even know why people are bothering to discuss football with Henry Hill.


lol major lol woat etc


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Gotta bring this to the next page.



Henry Hill said:


> What Ronaldo is doing at the moment is far more impressive than scoring 90 goals in a calendar. He is not just turning up in big games, he is carrying his team in big games, an even more impressive feat. I'm not talking about the past two months, I'm talking about the past year. The switch was in place back when Ronaldo scored the title winning goal against Barca last season. That gave him the confidence he needed to unleash his magic in the important matches on a regular basis.
> 
> It's hardly a farfetched claim when Messi fans on this board shout GOAT when he scores four goals against a team who can't defend properly. That's what you call an overreaction.
> 
> ...





Henry Hill said:


> Tevez is better all round player than Ronaldo.


EVERYTHING I'VE EVER SAID.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Robben is better than Ronaldo. I'm sure you'll all laugh and compare stats and whatnot but at the end of the day Robben brings it when it really matters. Ronaldo might help his side challenge for the league by dominating the mid table but Robben gets absolutely crucial goals in massive situations and is far deadlier on the grander stages. When he is it fit he is in a league all on his own.


ROBBEN IS BETTER THAN RONALDO. 

HE BRINGS IT WHEN IT REALLY MATTERS.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Spoilt teenage girls have reacted better to loss than you have. I can't wait till the GOAT sees his team knocked out by the worse Milan side in years.

The things I said about Robben / Ronaldo at the time were true. You do realise that when things change in the present they don't automatically alter the past don't you? I called Ronaldo a flat track bully when he was a flat track bully and called him a big match player when he emerged as a big match player. The only thing I was wrong about was my prediction last season that Ronaldo wouldn't turn up in the big games which he ended up doing.

Also, I know you're think you're exposing me or whatever but do you have any idea how sad it is to trail through someone's posts on a forum. I have too much class to return the favour as tempting as it might seem because you're already doing a fine job embarrassing yourself without my help.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

surprised Egame hasnt found the post comparing Tevez to Messi as well :troll


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

He's sad enough to do just that, I'm sure. I'll leave you all to your dick sucking contest. 

E-Game, it profits a man nothing to give his soul for the world... but for a glamorous football team?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Spoilt teenage girls have reacted better to loss than you have. I can't wait till the GOAT sees his team knocked out by the worse Milan side in years.
> 
> The things I said about Robben / Ronaldo at the time were true. You do realise that when things change in the present they don't automatically alter the past don't you? I called Ronaldo a flat track bully when he was a flat track bully and called him a big match player when he emerged as a big match player. The only thing I was wrong about was my prediction last season that Ronaldo wouldn't turn up in the big games which he ended up doing.
> 
> Also, I know you're think you're exposing me or whatever but do you have any idea how sad it is to trail through someone's posts on a forum. I have too much class to return the favour as tempting as it might seem because you're already doing a fine job embarrassing yourself without my help.


TOO MUCH CLASS. lololololololololololol
































TOO MUCH CLASS










































TOO MUCH CLASS
















































TOO MUCH CLASS


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill was literally the easiest poster to expose ever. Lolllllll all his past posts are like a goldmine of GARBAGE that even the most deluded football fans would find hilarious. 

Hands down the WOAT poster.

I can't find that Tevez is better than Messi post. But I think I've done enough damage for today folks!

:robben2


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

You didn't know how to combat my points in the present so you acted like a complete child whilst drawing up largely irrelevant stuff from the past. 

E-Game bringing that damage. 

WOAT, LOL and DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Calm it down now, EGame.

I can't even be bothered arguing/debating with Henry Hill anymore. Learned that he's a stubborn poster when he was Travis Bickle and used to get angry with people who dare say John Terry and Frank Lampard were good players.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame, if "exposing" someone on a frickin wrestling forum makes your dick feel an inch bigger (so two inches) then I'm pleased for you. 

What's more amusing to me is that you're so arrogant that you honestly believe you couldn't be exposed yourself through a similar process. 

Maybe some of the dweebs on here thought that display of yours was the height of cool or whatever but to me it screamed sad little boy typing away madly in a basement.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> Calm it down now, EGame.
> 
> I can't even be bothered arguing/debating with Henry Hill anymore. Learned that he's a stubborn poster when he was Travis Bickle and used to get angry with people who dare say John Terry and Frank Lampard were good players.


Will do boss. :robben2

In other news THE POLISH GOAT Lewandowksi is leaving BVB.

Another useful player that we will probably never sign. 

NeyGOAT is looking more and more likely.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Lewandowski to United?

RVP/Rooney/Lewandowski/Hernandez/Welbeck.

That would be CRAY!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Well with the strong Rooney to PSG rumours (which I don't believe but I'd happily accept it if true) then it would make sense RVP/Lewandowski/Hernandez/Welbeck.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If Lewandowski ends up at United I will shoot myself.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

You just know United will get him for some bullshit price like £20m as well


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he'll go to Bayern but if he does go to United then can we pinch Hernandez or Welbeck? (preferably Hernandez) :argh:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Henry Hill has always been far too obsessed with players performances in big games. I judge players on ability to perform in all circumstances, not just the big matches.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's a gif of Joey Barton making fun of Zlatan's nose after Zlatan scored.










lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

joey barton :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Gomez can hardly get a starting spot. What do Bayern need Lewandowski for?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Gomez can hardly get a starting spot. What do Bayern need Lewandowski for?


They don't. Still reckon if he leaves Dortmund thats where he'll end up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

straight swap for dzeko :robben2


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm boldly predicting:

Lewandowski > Bayern
Falcao > City or Chelsea
Gomez to Athletico as Falcao's replacement. Being half Spanish, could definitely see it happening.
Dzeko > Dortmund


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lol Barton is the gift that just keeps on giving..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scottish Football is dead after the news today. Rangers getting away with nearly absoutley everything is a fucking joke


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Scottish Football is dead after the news today. Rangers getting away with nearly absoutley everything is a fucking joke


Rangers and Celtics should join the FA-cup. That would be exciting but I get it. It's just like wrestling and they need to protect their reputation. They will look bad if they loose against mediocre PL-teams


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Scottish Football is dead after the news today. Rangers getting away with nearly absoutley everything is a fucking joke


This is the ruling



> SPL commission, chaired by Lord Nimmo Smith"Between the years 2000 and 2011 The Rangers Football Club Plc (now known as RFC 2012 Plc (in liquidation) and referred to in the decision as "Oldco"), the owner and operator of Rangers Football Club ("Rangers FC"), entered into side-letter arrangements
> with a large number of its professional players under which Oldco undertook to make
> very substantial payments to an offshore employee benefit remuneration trust, with the intent that such payments should be used to fund payments to be made to such players in the form of loans
> 
> ...


So it says no sanction or penalty should be imposed to Oldco but the SFA have fined them anyway, a fine no less that will never been payed because the club no longer exists.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

cablegeddon said:


> Rangers and Celtics should join the FA-cup. That would be exciting but I get it. It's just like wrestling and they need to protect their reputation. They will look bad if they loose against mediocre PL-teams


Please take them. :cool2

They will lose against Championship clubs :cool2


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Please take them. :cool2
> 
> They will lose against Championship clubs :cool2


I doubt it. Didn't Celtics hold their own against Barca for two games?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


>


What a bunch of clowns. 

Being 3rd in La Liga is awful for Madrid.

Lolll


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not smart doing that a few days before another El Clasico. I'm sure they didn't think it would be posted online and probably goes on in a lot of dressing rooms after a win, but Barca seeing that will be even more fired up to beat them at seeing that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i guess you dont have 16 fingers so the league position will have to do.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What does the 3 even mean?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I imagine it's to do with the 3 goals they scored at the Nou Camp recently.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Or their position in the league ique2*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

case in point why only cunts like mourinho.

no class cunt.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Meh. It's harmless really. Barca will have the last laugh anyway, should Madrid not win the CL.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

harmless? yes.

cunty? yes.

i could understand it a bit if mourinho was from madrid. but he eint


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Eh, he just knocked out Barcelona in great fashion at their home in what has been a troubled season for Madrid. If he was pissing on the Barca crest, then that'd be disgusting. But he's ust king a picture with his staff who have been with him for the majority of his career.

Overreaction for nothing, imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's not really an overreaction if im just calling him a cunt.

which he is.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The idiot is the one who uploaded it. This must go on a bit but you just don't see it. There was the Evra one released when he did the 'game over'.

Oh Kiz before I forget, your boy Rekik started the other night but got pulled off at half time for being gash. He got turned inside out Ben Marshall. He played against Leeds & Hull too, on left wing v Hull for his height to defend diagonal balls.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rekik ralph will be fine.

playing him on the wing is very odd though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mou is a cunt. #DealWithIt


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Edit - Wrong thread


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scott Burns
‏@ScottBurns75











Been told that the #hibs kits from next season will be supplied by Warrior. The current #liverpool fc kit manufacturers #hfc #hibernianfc



That makes me sad


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats a tragedy.

Hibs kit is one of my favourites.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

93.20 said:


> case in point why only cunts like mourinho.
> 
> no class cunt.


I'm sure if Mancini did it at Old Trafford after that hefty win last year you'd have proclaimed him a Man City legend?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm sure he isn't basing his opinion on one action. *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Read the stuff with EGame, Snowman and Henry Hill and was pretty entertained.

As for Lewandowski i can't see him coming to united.

Seabs with a new sig, should have stuck with the previous one son.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

#BringBackJennaLouise enaldo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only fair to be rocking an EGame banner after recent events. (I was gonna use it anyway before someone makes some childish circle jerk joke)*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> Ronaldo and Messi have switched places for big game situation over the past 1.5 years.
> 
> Sad as I am to admit that.


Hat-trick vs. Brazil. 

But I agree. Lately, Ronaldo has been so influential in big games.




Bananas said:


> Henry Hill has always been far too obsessed with players performances in big games. I judge players on ability to perform in all circumstances, not just the big matches.


Quoted for truth.




W0lf said:


> I'm boldly predicting:
> 
> Lewandowski > Bayern
> Falcao > City or Chelsea
> ...


Where's Messi to Arsenal? 




Joel said:


> Meh. It's harmless really. Barca will have the last laugh anyway, should Madrid not win the CL.


That's a big, probable should.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Razor King said:


> Where's Messi to Arsenal?


You guys get Carlos Vela back and everyone's happy. :terry


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

one of Falcao/Cavani is going to Real Madrid...apparently they are going to spalsh a lot of cash in the summer


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^Is that cool with the Atleti board? Selling Falcao to their intercity rivals?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

the Atletico board won't want to but if Real offer them some crazy money like 50m they'll probably take it. Why would Real need one of those when they already have Benzema and Higuain? Madrid need some better fullbacks more than anything really.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i doubt either benzema or higuain will be there next season. apparently both have rubbed some quite important people the wrong way with their attitude and fitness levels, higuain especially.

still both very, very good strikers mind you.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Napoli/Juventus is tonight :mark:

Should be great.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd f'kin LOVE if we got Higuain. He would be available next summer too and he's one of the best finishers around. If Cavani goes to Madrid, I could see him going to Chelsea (if City get Cao).


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Whoah, wtf happened with Huntelaar? Only 5 goals in 20 games this season(yes I'm aware he got injured lately but still..)? I last checked his stats in October or November and it's pretty much stayed the same. You gooners dodged a bullet there. 

Actually nevermind, the bigger question is WTF happened to Schalke?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Schalke's been in shambles for a while now.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Whoah, wtf happened with Huntelaar? Only 5 goals in 20 games this season(yes I'm aware he got injured lately but still..)? I last checked his stats in October or November and it's pretty much stayed the same. You gooners dodged a bullet there.
> 
> Actually nevermind, the bigger question is WTF happened to Schalke?


When they visited the Emirates (and beat us), they stole our bottle.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

El Clasico tomorrow! :mark:

Hopefully Barca can avenge that humiliation from Tuesday! :no:

Also North London Derby Sunday! :mark:

What a weekend for football! :messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Might have to work during the Clasico. 

LOllll like I give a shit. This is a pointless Clasico anyway. 

I hope the line-up looks like this. 

Valdes 
Alves--Pique--Puyi--Alba
Busi
Cesc---Xavi
Pedro--Messi--Iniesta

Fairly confident this line-up would be able to beat any team.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Scottish Football is dead after the news today. Rangers getting away with nearly absoutley everything is a fucking joke





danny_boy said:


> This is the ruling
> 
> 
> 
> So it says no sanction or penalty should be imposed to Oldco but the SFA have fined them anyway, a fine no less that will never been payed because the club no longer exists.


You are both silly.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Schalke's been in shambles for a while now.


Yep, and it's quite hilarious. I do however think they'll get back to form before the end of the season and finish in the top 5


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Might have to work during the Clasico.
> 
> LOllll like I give a shit. This is a pointless Clasico anyway.
> 
> ...


Xavis out for 3 weeks apparently


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

the problem with Napoli is even if they win tonight they still have to prove themselves that they can beat some of these bottom half clubs they continue to drop points against. Their best hope is that they win today and hope Juve make a long run in the CL, but I still think even if they lose Juve should still wrap up the title

Real Madrid I don;t think will play a first team tomorrow in the Classico either


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Buffon keeping Juve in this at the moment. Very good game.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pretty damn good game from both sides. Napoli really do need a win here though. Part of me wouldn't be surprised if one of these teams sneak it right before the death.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hillarious tussling between Cavani and Chiellini.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AlexHumph said:


> Xavis out for 3 weeks apparently


I know, it was a joke because that line-up is what got us killed against Milan and Madrid.

The actual line-up I would like to see (in my dreams this would actually happen)...

*Valdes 
Alves--Pique--Masch--Puyi
Busi/Song
GOATIAGO--Iniesta 
Tello--Villa--Messi​*
This could very well be the last time Barca faces Mou's Madrid team. Rather unfitting end to it if it is, going from the hype that was built around 5-0 to a rather pointless clasico that no one really cares about as the result is of irrelevance. 

inb4 Barca win 5-0.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

valdes
alves puyi masch adriano
song busi iniesta
pedro villa messi

imo. if song isn't fit the GREATEST IN THE LAND THIAGO ALCANTARA can play.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Is Alba injured? Song and Busquets wont both play together. It's always either or. Villa has to start instead of Xavi and move Iniesta back. Hopefully Macherano, Tello and Thiago play too.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Valdés, Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Alba; Sergio, Thiago, Iniesta; Villa, Messi y Pedro

Diego López, Ramos, Varane, Pepe, Coentrao, Modric, Kaka, Essien, Callejón, Morata y Benzema


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*FUCK *

If we lose this...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:villa


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm watching an american feed with that crazy scot doing commentary.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So no







in the starting 11 today?



....







*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JEKingOfKings said:


> I'm watching an american feed with that crazy scot doing commentary.


Ray Hudson. 

I watch all my Barca matches with his commentary. Great stuff.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

bvb 2-0 against Hannover. Lewandowski with the 2 goals


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Visca Barca.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao 1-0 already with no Ronaldo.

BarçLOLna. Come on, you're better than this.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*BUT WHO WAS DEFENSE?*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i remember a day when pique wasnt an embarrassment.

masch needed to do better too.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*The hell was that, Benzema :no:*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Majesterial cross from Morata to put it on a silver altar for Benzema.

Ray Hudson the GOAT. LOL at Barca's defence.

Edit for GOAT: :messi


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:messi


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

1-1, Messi.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

MESSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

THE GOAT ONE RISES


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Not bad, not bad







*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Can we please get Pedro off. 

Jesus.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

MESSSIIII, he comes and scores. Fuck Madrid, Visca Barca


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pedro...CMON SON.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Messi's goal:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Barca stat padding there 8*D


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

:lol

Legit jelly at those who have Ray "similes for weeks" Hudson on commentary. My stream has the really unnatural mix of Andy Grey and Clive Tyldesley.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

TERRY VENABLES THE GOAT

Needs a Venables smilie tbh


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Gonna need to do a lot better when Ronaldo comes on for the second half. 

You can already see the incredible difference of Iniesta in midfield as oppose to the wing. Villa has been fantastic, making some really good movements on the wing. So much better than Pedro, 

Pedro really needs to come off, man he's been so bad.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh no....


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Blackburn getting belted :lmao All the fault of :kean right Nige?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LIKE A JEDI KNIGHT


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

2-1, Sergio Ramos


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

You mad EGame?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

unfair on barca. they've been the better team but cant get through.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess Madrid have just been a little too real for Barca :side:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

So close for Ronaldo.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We may win the league, but by no means are we the best team in Spain. lol @ this team.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Well done ref, youve won youre pay for the day.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ref bottled it and then some. definite contact.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I will have to see it, as I heard it was a dive.

I hope for another Mourinho picture after this game :mourinho


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL referee. That non existent foul by Pique on Ronaldo earlier and now that pelanty not being given at the end.

So is that something like three losses in four matches now for Barca? ep


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao Valdes. Cheers for that.

Refs not to blame as sad as it sounds. Barca SHOULD have lost this. 

Now all that needs to happen is elimination from the CL and maybe those idiotic management staff will wake up.

LOL strong team is strong.

I would seriously LOL if Madrid got eliminated in the CL and we had the last laugh by winning La Liga.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

EGame said:


> We may win the league, but by no means are we the best team in Spain. lol @ this team.


If you win the league, how are you not the best team in Spain? :bosh


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sammy Ameobi and dyer scoring for boro :terry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

W0lf said:


> If you win the league, how are you not the best team in Spain? :bosh


We just basically lost to Madrid's B team with our first team. 

That should say enough. lollll


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

God damn it I can't stand Mourinho. He's turned a once proud club in Madrid to an absolute disgrace. Most objectionable man in football.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Barca are an absolute joke at the moment. What the heck was that? Madrid had double shots on goal and Messi was anonymous the entire game, apart from the goal. Pedro was tepid and Tello should have started. The manager is clueless and I can't understand why Barca can't get in an "interim" manager until the end of the season. When is Tito back?

Real Madrid deserved to win. They started negatively, but as the game went on, they were the better team. I'm shocked at how awful Barca have become.

The last one was a penalty though. Ramos' leg was raised, contact was made, and he didn't get the ball.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Morata was fucking awesome.

Also, Modric is as good as he's ever been. Need to play him more.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The entire team was a disaster that second half, glimpses of brilliance from Iniesta and Villa in the first half completely fizzled out. 

Valdes is the only player who actually deserves a mention for me. Why? Because that outburst at the end when he got a red card was the ONLY sign of any player showing some fucking heart in this team.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, I agree. Modric looked lively and his true class is showing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i thought barca's midfield were really good, but the defence was terrible. and since barca build from the back they had real trouble really getting plays together. villa was really, really good and he and messi had some decent moments. barca, however look absolutely terrible on the break. alves and alba are usually really far up the pitch, and masch and pique struggled something terrible. pique has really become a shadow of the player he once was. just laughably bad.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Essien at right back for the entire game but Barca only gave Tello eight minutes to run at him ep


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

EGame said:


> We just basically lost to Madrid's B team with our first team.
> 
> That should say enough. lollll


That team was still full of quality. It's a bad patch, the league table says a lot more about the overall quality of the two teams.

Barca do need to learn to be more flexible though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

93.20 said:


> i thought barca's midfield were really good, but the defence was terrible. and since barca build from the back they had real trouble really getting plays together. villa was really, really good and he and messi had some decent moments. barca, however look absolutely terrible on the break. alves and alba are usually really far up the pitch, and masch and pique struggled something terrible. pique has really become a shadow of the player he once was. just laughably bad.


CDR First leg: Varane beats Pique to head in a goal. 
CDR: Second leg. Varane beats Pique to head in the third goal. 
El Clasico Today: Ramos beats Pique to head in the second goal. 

I'm at the point of giving up on Pique. For a guy of his size and quality, he's lazy and has become a stupid footballer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he either needs a fresh start at a new club or barca buy a defender or two to give him proper competition. pep dumping him at the end of last season hasn't gotten through to him at all. he just seems to lose concentration so much, which leads to a lot of errors.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They lost to the Madrid reserves?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Valdes was good. Iniesta was doing everything he could. Messi was beyond frustrated. Pique lololol. Tello needed to be brought out MUCH earlier. And ALEXIX lol

The penalty was a penalty, but besides that the referee had a good game imo. Didn't give in to any bullshit and tried to keep a low profile till he had no choice in the end.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> They lost to the Madrid reserves?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Mind you their reserve team costs mote than 150 million. 

Still though. ITS A DISGRACE.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

morata is going to really be something special


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Morata and Varane are both a year younger than me.

WOW


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What has age got to do with anything?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

#saveusNeymar


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> What has age got to do with anything?


Sex hormone levels


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Would never see a Mourinho side do that :mourinho


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> #saveusNeymar


Poor you when city get him ep


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no we learnt from robinho


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Barcelona seem to be scared of Madrid these days. That was something unimaginable two seasons ago.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's always great to beat the bitches *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

when it comes down to it, ever since tito went into remission, the team has been a mess. cant say i blame them though. having to play through something like that would be terrible.

doesn't help that he's been replaced by a scout.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Yes, and the board and owners should have been wise--not arrogant--in realizing the need of a proper interim manager.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Razor King said:


> ^ Yes, and the board and owners should have been wise--not arrogant--in realizing the need of a proper *interim manager*.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Call him what you will, but THE INTERIM ONE has been effective.

err. interim


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


>


Assumed, it would--after the holy word.

Barca should have gotten Di Matteo as the interim manager.:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Medo said:


> *It's always great to beat the bitches *


It's really saying something when you have a group of 6 players, and Cristiano Ronaldo is the least dislikable of the bunch (actually Arbeloa is alright too, but the rest are A grade cunts). I feel sorry for the likes of Casillas and Raul and the real Madrid fans who have seen the soul ripped out of their team by Mourinho.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Razor King said:


> ^ Yes, and the board and owners should have been wise--not arrogant--in realizing the need of a proper interim manager.


well not really, you cant really bring in a complete outsider, they need to know the barca style. roura was the logical replacement in the end due to being tito's assistant, but he's shown to really be out of his depth. i don't think that's as big of a deal as your manager going through a cancer battle though.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Reading on Redcafe that Valdes has been arrested for punching the ref after the match. Surely that can't be true? :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Reading on Redcafe that Valdes has been arrested for punching the ref after the match. Surely that can't be true? :lmao


Think someone on twitter said it so i'm guessing well yano.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Bananas said:


> It's really saying something when you have a group of 6 players, and Cristiano Ronaldo is the least dislikable of the bunch (actually Arbeloa is alright too, but the rest are A grade cunts). I feel sorry for the likes of Casillas and Raul who have seen the soul ripped out of their team by Mourinho.


I don't know whether it's Mou, or the ones who hired Mou? But he's going in the summer, so none of it matters. Thinking about that, if our moronic Gunner population don't stop hating on Wenger, we could see him call it quits at Arsenal after his contract expires, whilst half of Europe aligns for his signature.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Reading on Redcafe that Valdes has been arrested for punching the ref after the match. Surely that can't be true? :lmao


it's not. 100% fake.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

93.20 said:


> well not really, you cant really bring in a complete outsider, they need to know the barca style. roura was the logical replacement in the end due to being tito's assistant, but he's shown to really be out of his depth. i don't think that's as big of a deal as your manager going through a cancer battle though.


Yes, the cancer thing was really deflating for the players and staff. But this guy is basically a scout and he didn't have a clue of what he was doing. If they further crumble, it would be a disaster for them.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

93.20 said:


> it's not. 100% fake.












:nando


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Barca need a new style, I'm sorry but the way they play is easily defended against an organised defence. You can play good football and not have 60-70% possession.

They also need to start bringing and trusting more of their B team players. I don't think Tito/Jordi have brought anyone up unlike Pep who straight away brought in Busquets/Pedro as soon as appointed.

What happened to their defence? They had Marquez, Piqué, Puyol, Abidal, Milto, Chygrnski(?), Ceasares. now they have 2 in Puyol, piqué and a midfielder who likes to play in defence sometimes...oh and Adriano. 

Shell out £15m on Song when you have Busquets/Mascherano/Dos Santos but they needed another? Despite for the last 2-3years everyone has said "they need a defender"


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Why is Modric a cunt?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca's pure quality will still allow them to win the league. they're simply too far ahead and will continue to outgun pretty much 16 of the other teams with just a couple of decent bits of play each game. if they really, really want it they can still progress in the champions league too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wonder what Egame is upto right now.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The way Barca are crumbling... I just hope they don't become the Arsenal of La Liga.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Wonder what Egame is upto right now.


I'm booking my flight to New York to convince Pep to quit Bayern and come back.



Razor King said:


> The way Barca are crumbling... I just hope they don't become the Arsenal of La Liga.


Yeah except we're winning the league by a 13 point gap, not losing by 24.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> Yeah except we're winning the league by a 13 point gap, not losing by 24.


Heeeyyy, there's no reason to be insecure.

You just lost two matches to your bitter rivals in a span of a week. Earlier in the week, you got knocked out of the King's Cup, and prior to that, you just lost in the CL and in ten days, Barca _could_ be out of the CL as well.

If _this_ Barca continue showing up... I'd be scared.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

If only EGame was the Barca manager, Arsenal could've traded Gervinho for Alexis.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

And we'd be living happily ever after... :argh:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If Egame was the barca manager he would have committed a few homicides by now and be sponsored by GOATS.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

egame being manager would've at least added some stability, leadership and someone to yell at players and call them WOAT. or GOAT.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> If only EGame was the Barca manager, Arsenal could've traded Gervinho for Alexis.


Really not sure who wins in that trade



93.20 said:


> egame being manager would've at least added some stability, leadership and someone to yell at players and call them WOAT. or GOAT.


The Post match interviews would be "uniquue" to say the Least.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Why is Modric a cunt?


He threatened to go on strike at Spurs if they didn't sell him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Heeeyyy, there's no reason to be insecure.
> 
> You just lost two matches to your bitter rivals in a span of a week. Earlier in the week, you got knocked out of the King's Cup, and prior to that, you just lost in the CL and in ten days, Barca _could_ be out of the CL as well.
> 
> If _this_ Barca continue showing up... I'd be scared.


You do know that _this_ Barca only started showing up right after its leader, tactician and primary motivator left because of cancer, right? *People seem to forget just how good this Barca team was during the first-half of this season under Tito. 
*
Playing without a manager is suicide for any team, no matter how many world class players there are on that team. The manager is the most important part of the team. 

Yes, this team has collapsed immensely in recent weeks and yes, there is a 95% chance that we're out of the CL. The team definitely has it's LARGE set of flaws, but Tito was doing a great job of working around them. Without him, those flaws just amplify multiple fold and become exposed. Roura clearly has no idea how to overcome these things, he shouldn't be in charge anyways.

I'm surprised people are discrediting this Barca team like their winning ways are over. lol.

Barca can still have a *much better* season than Madrid should Madrid get eliminated from the CL.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Wonder what Egame is upto right now.


Planning another e-attack by looking through some of my ancient posts. 

It's hard to feel bad for Barca when you look at what those guys have won. They need some basic reorganization but with Xavi, Iniesta and Messi still around their glory days are far from over. 

Maybe someone like Bale who can offer dynamism down the wing (and takes long shots) would be a good option for them.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> *People seem to forget just how good this Barca team was during the first-half of this season under Tito.
> *


Against who though?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Couldn't stop laughing at the time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> He threatened to go on strike at Spurs if they didn't sell him.


He did not.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...spurs-for-going-on-strike-soccer-roundup.html

#DealWithIt


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol what is going on with Barca, they've lost that aura of invincibility. Oh and Adriano is a bitch.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

"The Sun reported"

The head of the #RacistEnglishMedia Bananas fights against :jay2

#HypocriticalBanana


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Really not sure who wins in that trade


It's true that Sanchez is crap atm but there is actually a reason why Barcelona bought him. He was a very good player in Udinese. Maybe if he leaves Barcelona, he can actually start to play as well as he did in Udinese. Maybe he won't be as good but if he leaves Barcelona, which he needs to if he wants to have some success in his career, he will probably play much better than he is now. So maybe he can actually have some success at Arsenal.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Barcelona haven't looked good under Roura. They need to freshen up the squad in the summer, bring in a legit #9 and probably a CB at minimum. They are lucky they have this big lead in the league but if they play the way they are playing now I can't see them getting by Milan

anyway in Germany there is a real exciting race going on for 4th place and it seems like Schalke have finally started to turn things around. The problem in Germany is most of the teams currently fighting for 4th are probably not good enough to compete in the CL (Freiburg, Mainz, Frankfurt). For them to have 4 competitive teams in the CL its best that Schalke finish 4th or at worst a team like Hannover/Monchengladbach who have done well in the Europa League


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

well for 90 minutes today Toronto FC was officially undefeated for the year. Then their first game of the year came to an end.

It is going to be a longgggg year for us Toronto FC fans.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I know it's hard to see now after the last two games, but I still think this Barça squad is as good a team as they come. The main problem in this whole thing, the one that has to be remembered is that *THE MANAGER ISNT THERE.*Everyone can, and most of the spanish media will, say that "Mourinho beat the great Barcelona!" and "End of an era". No, what Jose has done, and I'll taking nothing away from him, personal feelings aside, has beaten a team that is having a hard time finding it's identity when the man in charge of running the team is not there day in and day out.

Does there need to be a change of philosophy? No. End of.

Does there need to be a different game plan? Only when it is called for.

Against Inter two years ago, Chelsea last season and Celtic, Milan and Madrid this season, it's been the same thing, they put a wall against us, we try to play through that wall, they it a counter and score. I honestly think that having two full backs who want to get forward at the same time is insane. It might work against weaker teams, but against the big ones when they counter, we get punished. Either have Alves go forward or Alba go forward, but not both at the same time.

Stop playing people out of positions, specifically, Cesc and Iniesta. You have two world class midfielders, but for most of the season they've played one or the other has a forward. Heck if you wanna play with Xavi, Cesc and Iniesta, play one of the two has a attacking midfielder and have Messi and Villa as a front two, that way Messi doesn't have to come back to get the ball and try to dribble past five players all the time. Or hell play Messi as a AM and have Villa and Pedro as forwards.

Is Madrid a better team than Barça? The league doesn't lie. That's what I have to say about that.

Can the team bounce back? Yes. 100% Yes.

We don't play midweek this week so this will be a perfect time to sit down with everyone, look at the situation, and find solutions. It's not good going into panic mode. We can't drop the ball in the league, but CL game against Milan is the game to change the season and mentality.

This may seem like a rant, but I'm just getting frustrated with all the pessimistic Barça fans.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

JEKingOfKings said:


> I know it's hard to see now after the last two games, but I still think this Barça squad is as good a team as they come. The main problem in this whole thing, the one that has to be remembered is that *THE MANAGER ISNT THERE.*Everyone can, and most of the spanish media will, say that "Mourinho beat the great Barcelona!" and "End of an era".*No, what Jose has done, and I'll taking nothing away from him, personal feelings aside, has beaten a team that is having a hard time finding it's identity when the man in charge of running the team is not there day in and day out.
> *


Yes, because if Barcelona had defeated Madrid, it would be "a team that is having a hard time finding it's identity when the man in charge of running the team is not there day in and day out has beaten Real Madrid." 

Feels so good to see Barca lose although they should have been awarded a penalty for Ramos' tackle on Adriano. Would be so sweet if Milan capitalise on their current form and dump them out of the UCL too but I doubt it will happen. I see them on fire against Milan knowing only getting past them will salvage their current slump.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

just a look at what i was involved in yesterday (western sydney wanderers)


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Loving Barca's recent failures.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pique lol. Team selection vs Milan will be very interesting. Tello and Villa HAVE to start. Pedro's an invisible man right now on the right. Anything on the right goes through Alves anyway. Messi playing poor but still maintaining this scoring record in the league. Incredible. 

Morata was incredible considering his experience and being thrown in a Classico. Modric looked quality too. Shame he's just sitting on the bench all season for Madrid.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont think messi was that poor. he's being let down by tactics and those around him. he always had 3 players around him, and whenever he got the ball, that increased to 4-5. other players like sanchez have been so poor they're not giving messi any help. i thought he really tried hard but just can't get any space. the same happened vs milan.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the Messi that used to feature in Argentina fixtures. Frustrated and trying to do everything, ending up doing nothing.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Everything I would say about Barcelona has already been said. People just expecting them to win every match, some recent troubles and everyone is up in arms. Arms down, if they go on a long slump, then its the time to start picking them apart. Best of luck for them against Milan, hopefully Vilanova makes a speedy recovery but I hope he doesn't rush back in until the summer. Cancer is very serious.

Saw the first 25 minutes of the Dortmund match yesterday before the stream started to cut off. Them losing Lewandowski will be massive. Meh, everyone knows that. But he is the lifeblood of their play. They should cash in this summer, and use the cash to reinforce the fullback and striker positions. Find another utility player similar to Grobkreutz too.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I see Catania lead Inter Milan 2-0 after just 20 minutes. I am licking my lips at the prospect of playing Inter Milan on Thursday.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and palacio just scored the winner.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> You do know that _this_ Barca only started showing up right after its leader, tactician and primary motivator left because of cancer, right? *People seem to forget just how good this Barca team was during the first-half of this season under Tito.
> *
> Playing without a manager is suicide for any team, no matter how many world class players there are on that team. The manager is the most important part of the team.
> 
> ...


I've addressed the manager issue (of Barca) many times before. Yes, the transition isn't sweet, but letting a scout manage the squad for the remainder of the season (or until Tito doesn't return) isn't the wisest thing to do. I've never seen Barca as hopeless as they were yesterday against a B team. The "B team" may have cost big, but it's still B.




Hohenheim of Light said:


> This is the Messi that used to feature in Argentina fixtures. Frustrated and trying to do everything, ending up doing nothing.


^ This. Summed it perfectly.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Absoutley delighted to be going back to Hampden with Hibs. Shitting myself though


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone know anything about Aymen Abdennour?

Barca have invited him to the camp nou game against Milan. Obviously, we are very interested in signing the guy.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Arsenal were interested in him too apparently. He's a 23 year old left footed CB, also played LB, but more suited to CB being 6'2, plus Barca have Alba already. Very aggressive and has good pace for his size. Signed him on FM, absolute beast.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So Joey Barton has taken to twitter and this time has ranted about Justin Beiber with such tweets as



> If your over the age of 14 and are male and listen to Justin Bieber, then you my friend are on a slippery slope. #futureweirdo





> 35 million?!? What the fucking, fuck! He looks little a shaved little bird with earrings. This is a truly fucked up world, if he's 'cool'


He also tweeted that Beiber is a "Smack Addiction Waitng Happen" and also called him "The Prince of the Peado's" but both those tweets have since been deleted 

So has Joey Barton just turned Face?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

"Smack addiction waiting to happen" i've been thinking that for years but i still think he's has been doing blow for years now anyway (unlikely but fuck it) :terry


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Great day in MLS, LA Galaxy pwning, Portland-NY is entertaining me too


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> Anyone know anything about Aymen Abdennour?


I signed him on FIFA13 once, he was quality. He evolves into a world class defender.



danny_boy said:


> So has Joey Barton just turned Face?


In person he's a top bloke but comes across as a dickhead sometimes. I met him a few times when he was at Newcastle, he always remembered my name. He calls my mates dad "boss" because he looks like joe kinnear. Oh and he doesn't like gingers.Top guy.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scottish Cup Semi-Final Draw:

Hibs vs Falkirk
Dundee Utd vs Celtic


Another final it is then for us


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Swiss Ramble ‏@SwissRamble
#PSG reported small loss of €5.5m in 2012 after revenue rose by £121m (120%), including retroactive agreement with Qatar Tourist Authority.

Swiss Ramble ‏@SwissRamble
#PSG 2012 revenue €222m (2011 €101m): match day €25m ('11 €18m), media €47m ('11 €45m), commercial €25m ('11 €21m), other €125m ('11 €17m).

Swiss Ramble ‏@SwissRamble
#PSG 2012 wage bill increased by 69% from €70m to €117m (before adding Ibra, Thiago Silva, Lavezzi, Verratti & Beckham).

will look at it more tomorrow when i get home from uni but dat sponsorship deal. if that is allowed to go through (likely) then this opens up so many doors for other clubs. the tip of the iceberg imo.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If it's allowed then FFP is dead before it starts.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

some important Bundesliga matches today and tomorrow

Two six pointers: Augsburg vs. Nurnberg (today) and tomorrow the bottom two meet (Furth vs. Hoffenheim). Augsburg are the in form team of the second round but because of their awful 1st half (9 points from 17) it means they still have a lot of work to do. If they win today then they can realistically achieve automatic safety. While tomorrow the loser of Furth-Hoffenheim is most likely down unless they have a late miracle run

Also its the Schalke-Dortmund derby. Will Dortmund have a hangover from their CL success? Its quite obvious the CL is their main focus. Schalke also have an important CL match coming up midweek which might affect their approach, but they are also still looking to finish in the top 4 to return to the CL next season


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What is life? :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

93.20 said:


> Swiss Ramble ‏@SwissRamble
> #PSG reported small loss of €5.5m in 2012 after revenue rose by £121m (120%), including retroactive agreement with Qatar Tourist Authority.
> 
> Swiss Ramble ‏@SwissRamble
> ...


So by that logic, can Roman just stop by the Chelsea gift shop, buy a Chelsea rubber duck










for like 100 million pounds, which we then proceed to blow on falcao and reus, and thats kosher?

sweet. FFP ftw


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

FFP will go tits up or won't even get going.

Too many rich and poweful folk own footy clubs who are savvy businessmen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im still lolling at PSG's profits

"#PSG 2012 revenue €222m (2011 €101m): match day €25m ('11 €18m), media €47m ('11 €45m), commercial €25m ('11 €21m), *other €125m ('11 €17m)*."

All profits increased by a few million euros, except for Other, which went up by 113 million euros, or 735%

Right, thats not suspicious or anything :lmao


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

PSG will be in a path of world domination once Le Prof takes over. DEM PROFIT trophies.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the thing is, under ffp guidelines, there is absolutely no reason why psg's massive tourism sponsorship cannot be allowed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

So basically Chelsea and City will be running the same scam?

hooray

And to think I was worried about things changing

I wonder whos the next abortion Abra is going to buy


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

basically yes. that is why im so against it. it just makes the gap bigger than it already is.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

No :reus3 and BVB are losing. Don't think that is a coincidence 

Bayern losing at home to Dusseldorf


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE GOAT rests today.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ALEXIS GOATEZ


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Bayern vs Dusseldorf could have ended 10-2. No hyperbole whatsoever.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

So does this mean it's just the old February curse of Barca is over? They look good against a team that at times played Real off the pitch 2 weeks ago.

But my gawd Valeron <3 

Valeron > Xavi > Pirlo > Mostovoi > Guthrie


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Messi almost with another GOAT tap in in a meaningless game. Denied by the flag. 

GOAT.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*No Way Barca are going through playing like that. I guess you could argue they didn't need to go for it but still. Messi with another league goal. Nuts. Wonderful finish too. Villa desperately needs a new club next season. Almost sad watching him play as a bit part player in every sense these days.

Would have been criminal if Bayern hadn't beat Dusseldorf earlier. Arsenal gon get raped.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Messi almost with another GOAT tap in in a meaningless game. Denied by the flag.
> 
> GOAT.


It's only meaningless because his goals won Barca the league title before the the season was half-way finished. 

WE KEPT A CLEAN SHEET. TIME FOR A CLEAN SHEET STREAK. 

4-0 against milan. 

GOAT NOW OR DIE HARD.

Edit: 

GOAThiago at it once again. This guy is gonna be huge. 


















Edit2: DA GOAT










LAWD DAT PLAY.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

EGame said:


>


Probably the best thing he's done all season. Has a long way to go if he's going to replace Xavi.



>


I came.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Toronto FC won a game!?!?!?!?!?!

As a fan, I have forgotten how to celebrate a Reds victory.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

calling messi goals pointless :hayden3

so bitter. if it wasnt for those pointless goals barca wouldn't be in such a dominant position. if anything, penaldo's goals in the league are pointless.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Bayern vs Dusseldorf could have ended 10-2. No hyperbole whatsoever.


LAHM is like from a different planet or something. The guy is so damn good running up and down the right.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jeez, that Messi goal was glorious.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Messi almost with another GOAT tap in in a meaningless game. Denied by the flag.
> 
> GOAT.


A meaningless game? Keep in mind Deportivo pushed Barca to a 5-4 victory in the last game, pushed right up until the last minute. Better than what ManUtd could do in the 2 CL finals.

So every game that isn't between the top 4 is meaningless? Despite those meaningless games deciding more times than not where the title goes? 

I just hope I'm being trolled


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

EGame said:


> LAWD DAT PLAY.


:jaydamn

Pure class. Nuf' said.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

RKing85 said:


> Toronto FC won a game!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> As a fan, I have forgotten how to celebrate a Reds victory.












The Admiral effect!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so spiked for the midweek CL games (Bayern/Arsenal and Barca/Milan).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Was Messi goal the first?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Was Messi goal the first?


Nah, Sanchez's was the first goal.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What happened when ref gave a red card in a Lebanese match. All went a bit Benny Hill.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's faster than John Terry.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Future GOAT Gerard Deulofeu. Will likely be promoted next season. 

My body is ready.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Full video:






Which one is redead? The guy who falls over at 0:30? Or the player at 1:15? :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This Millwall v Blackburn game has to be the worst game of football I have ever seen at any level. Dear god.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

EGame said:


> Future GOAT Gerard Deulofeu. Will likely be promoted next season.
> 
> My body is ready.


A front 3 of him, Neymar and Messi will not work. I know that is Barca's goal for a couple of years time, but I just can't see it working. Messi will still be incredible but I don't see the other two complimenting him that well, particularly Neymar.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we wont be signing messi tho 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

T-C said:


> A front 3 of him, Neymar and Messi will not work. I know that is Barca's goal for a couple of years time, but I just can't see it working. Messi will still be incredible but I don't see the other two complimenting him that well, particularly Neymar.


Agreed. 

I think it will likely be the same situation we have now with Sanchez Messi and Pedro. Hence why I still insist that Barca sign a clinical striker who is proven in Europe, similar to Eto'o/Henry/Villa to score goals other than Messi. 

Deulofeu is one of the most widely praised players fro the cantera though, more than Pedro and Tello were. I can definitely see the guy becoming a world class player.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Neymar will not play with Messi, he'll throw a tantrum if he's not the focal point.

If he does. Messi's goals will decrease significantly.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

How have I not seen this yet???






Potential GOTS contender.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

EGame said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think it will likely be the same situation we have now with Sanchez Messi and Pedro. Hence why I still insist that Barca sign a clinical striker who is proven in Europe, similar to Eto'o/Henry/Villa to score goals other than Messi.
> 
> Deulofeu is one of the most widely praised players fro the cantera though, more than Pedro and Tello were. I can definitely see the guy becoming a world class player.


Deulofeu will make it, there's no real doubt about it this stage. It's just getting the blend right up front for Barca and while I think Deulofeu and Messi along with a more ruthless striker who will be looking to run behind and stretch teams would be a good mix, I don't think Neymar compliments them well. Plus the treatment Villa has received this season is truly baffling. He is still class (better than the other strikers at the club), but just because Messi had a tiff with him he doesn't get the minutes he deserves.

Even if Neymar does turn up and it doesn't click, I still don't see it slowing Messi's goals down though. He's just too good, and even Alexis Sanchez couldn't stop the great man from scoring every game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i wonder how deulofeu will like manchester.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

And the sporting highlight of the weekend goes to....







:mark:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> LAHM is like from a different planet or something. The guy is so damn good running up and down the right.


 Best full back of the past decade, easily for me. Before I see the team selection for Bundesliga games against weak teams, I'm hoping Rafinha plays so Lahm can rest a bit,which very rarely happens, yet he doesn't look gassed, ever. I'm so happy he turned down Mourinho a while back to stay at Bayern.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Little bastard didn't even look like it was getting tired in that video, dat stamina :hendo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*2nd video haribo posted is the best. I like to imagine the stadium was playing the track.

Deulofeu is gonna be great. He'll be a star if they bring him through right. Just from the little I've seen of him in the first team it's clear to see the quality he has. Agreed on Barca needing a clinical poacher along with him and Messi though. For me it should be either/or between Neymar and Deulofeu rather than both. Messi seems to like playing in the middle right now though and until he wants otherwise he's staying there which means any Villa type striker gets put out wide.*


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

EGame said:


> Future GOAT Gerard Deulofeu. Will likely be promoted next season.
> 
> My body is ready.


inb4 Arsene pulls a Cesc on you all and take him to North London.

:wenger likes young boys


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

haribo said:


> And the sporting highlight of the weekend goes to....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the greatest thing ever

:lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> Jose Mourinho will leave Real Madrid at the end of the season:
> According to the ever reliable Alex Candal, a sports correspondent for DIRECTV, Jose Mourinho signed his contract termination for the end of the season around 70 days ago and the club have already made plans for life without him.
> 
> Candal tweeted: "Confirmed: Mourinho leaves at the end of the season. He signed his termination 70 days ago. The club plans for next season without him."


#SAVEUSJOSE
ps bring Di Maria and Ramos

Oh and GOATane










EDIT: Oh my days, now this is GOTY candidate


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

haribo said:


> And the sporting highlight of the weekend goes to....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so fucking hilarious
:lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Juve have been fined €4,000 for racist chanting, fuck, im sure thats going to teach them fpalm


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The amount of fines for racism in Serie A just in 2013 is a joke. Not like there's any reason for them to go out of their way to stop their fans with them sort of fines. Is that the 3rd club know to have fans make racist chants about Mario since he went back? Nuts.*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bet that hibs fan on here is devastated.

Joke officiating.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Juve have been fined €4,000 for racist chanting, fuck, im sure thats going to teach them fpalm


They should be kicked ut of Europe and be replaced by the 3rd placed team from their group, imo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

A Chelsea fan lambasting another team for racism :lmao

English guys playing short memories as usual. You guys are so predictable.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> They should be kicked ut of Europe and be replaced by the 3rd placed team from their group, imo.


Surely it make more sense to replace them with the team they beat in the round of 16 rather than a team who lost to a diddy side in Romania


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It actually makes more sense to replace them with the team who were screwed out of the competition :side:

What is Bananas on about?*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If anything they should be replaced with the team with the most European Cups who are currently not still left in any European Competition as a reward for everything they have done for European football history and have contributed to the prestige of the European Cup :brodgers


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I see Cardiffs annual end of season choke is underway.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sleeper said:


> A Chelsea fan lambasting another team for racism :lmao
> 
> English guys playing short memories as usual. You guys are so predictable.


:kenny not this again. So only you can can criticise people for being racist?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Recognize him Liverpool fans?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ray 'THE CHARISMA' Hudson


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Djimi CHAMPIONS LEAGUE WINNER Traore.

My word what a goal :wilkins


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It annoys me how the commentator is passing that off as World Class. He miscontrols the ball and out of desperate just swings a leg at it. No skill at all, just a fluke. It reminds me of Essien's goal against Barcelona.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Probably the best goal we will see this weekend.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Probably the best goal we will see this weekend.


:wilkins


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i was waiting for that guy running back to launch an overhead kicked but then SILVIO GOOOOOOOAAAAALLLLLLLLLL


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

EGame said:


> Ray 'THE CHARISMA' Hudson


New sig :wilkins


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sleeper said:


> It annoys me how the commentator is passing that off as World Class. He miscontrols the ball and out of desperate just swings a leg at it. No skill at all, just a fluke. *It reminds me of Essien's goal against Barcelona.*


luck

yeah

essien has never been much of long range shooter


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hesk's new sig is outstanding. *


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Redead said:


> luck
> 
> yeah
> 
> essien has never been much of long range shooter


That goal against us was all skill, but his one against Barcelona was a hit and hope. Deal with it. The shot he took against us was the best option for him to take as we didn't close him down, and he had a lot of space to build up momentum into the shot. Against Barcelona, he miscontrolled the ball (like Traore) and literally had no choice left but to swing his left foot erratically at the ball, lest he lose possession. So he did that, and by chance the ball went into the top corner. It was a complete fluke. If you can't see that, then I'm afraid you don't understand football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sleeper said:


> That goal against us was all skill, but his one against Barcelona was a hit and hope. Deal with it. The shot he took against us was the best option for him to take as we didn't close him down, and he had a lot of space to build up momentum into the shot. *Against Barcelona, he miscontrolled the ball* (like Traore) and literally had no choice left but to swing his left foot erratically at the ball, lest he lose possession. So he did that, and by chance the ball went into the top corner. It was a complete fluke. If you can't see that, then I'm afraid you don't understand football.


How do you miscontrol a ball when your first touch is the shot? :kobe

Do you know anything?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Okay, sorry, Lampard gave him a rubbish pass, but the point remains the same. He wouldn't score that goal again if he had a thousand retakes of it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sleeper said:


> Okay, sorry, Lampard gave him a rubbish pass, but the point remains the same. He wouldn't score that goal again if he had a thousand retakes of it.


And you know this.... how?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Wish I had paid more attention to the first half of Dortmund/Freiburg, because it feels the game has been stifled out since the second half. More emphasis on showing why Lewandowski will be much greatly missed.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wolves are seriously fucked.

The bottom of the Championship is absolutely insane. Hope Peterborough stay up.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Nuri Sahin wrecking up Freiburg. Fantastic player when he is in his natural position.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Wolves are seriously fucked.
> 
> The bottom of the Championship is absolutely insane. Hope Peterborough stay up.


We're three points off and seriously in shit. We've only scored in six of last seven and that was against Peterborough at home.

T'Clasico against Burnley has never meant more. We lose against them tomorrow we're looking up against it with our remaining games, away games especially. If we win we go 11th though, mad league!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sahin back to being a monster.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, we are going up automatically.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Real Madrid really don't care do they :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Samaras is a beautiful person for that late winner. I did laugh at Aberdeen's defender rugby tackling Hooper to save their point at the death though. Dat commitment.

Modric is way too good to be a squad player anyway. Incredible strike. Shame Madrid weren't showing the form they've shown recently all season to give us an exciting title race in at least one league. *


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

This would never have happened under Terry Connor.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Seabs said:


> Modric is way too good to be a squad player anyway. Incredible strike. Shame Madrid weren't showing the form they've shown recently all season to give us an exciting title race in at least one league. [/I][/B]


What people conveniently forget about Modric is he didn't train (other than induvidual training) from Croatia's final Euro 2012 game in late June until he joined Real Madrid in late August. Yes, part of it is his fault for boycotting training but he didn't have a pre-season with Real Madrid. In fact I think he played in the Super Cup only 3-4 days into his Real Madrid tenure.

It was always going to take time to settle, but not having a pre-season and not playing any games for 2 months didn't help him at all. Even in Croatia's first two qualifiers there was talking of him not playing which is unthinkable. 

If Modric can be more consistent with his shots then...:cheer All of his goals seem to be wonder goals, problem is they come every 10 games


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

looks like nobody wants to finish 4th in Germany


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a feeling that Frankfurt would start to decline in the 2nd half of the season. It's just that nobody wants to take 4th place off them :lol

Gladbach vs Hannover was a poor game. I expected a lot better. Gladbach started well and were the better team until the goal. After the goal they sat back to contain Hannover and lost their rythem, but Hannover didn't get going and in the end didn't have enough quality to mount serious offense on the Gladbach goal.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Fuck sake Porto.

Not as if we wanted to beat Malaga in the CL and win the league anyway.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG VILLLLLLAAAAAA


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful play by Messi and a wonderful finish by Villa.





GREY HEAD


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMMMMFFFFFFGGGGG THE MESSI VILLA CONNECTION 

ORGASMMMMMMMM


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.gomezbutton.de/



Cookie Monster said:


> Recognize him Liverpool fans?


No.



:messi +1
:messi +1


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

nazzac said:


> I had a feeling that Frankfurt would start to decline in the 2nd half of the season. It's just that nobody wants to take 4th place off them :lol


While the race for 4th in Germany is tight its also getting a bit comical to be honest. Frankfurt are winless in 6-7 matches yet are still 4th :no:

For Germany's sake they better hope Schalke take 4th. Most of the teams fighting for that 4th spot are not Champions League caliber and probably not even Europa League caliber (clubs like Frankfurt, Mainz, Freiburg). Last time Mainz were in Europe a few years ago they lost to some random Romanian team in the EL qualifying. Well coached team but don't think they are capable of playing in two competitions. 

Hannover and Monchengladbach probably wouldn't qualify for the CL either but at least they would be competitive in the Europa League. Schalke and maybe HSV are the only teams who I believe would be able to qualify for the CL finishing 4th, Hamburg only because they have a decent coefficiant and are capable of making signings if needed


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, The Bundesliga needs Schalke to finish 4th. Gladbach & Hamburg to finish in the Europa league spots.

But this fight for 4th is why the Bundesliga is so exciting. Below BVB & Bayern anyone can finish anywhere


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Alves and dat hair :datass If only he had that epic beard to go with it. 

So great to see Villa on form again with Messi. You can just tell how different the morale in the camp is since the Milan match.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

seabs posts are blowing way too many kisses at me

its making me blush


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just watched the goals from the Barca game.

Messi and Villa. Dem goals and assists for each other. Dem smiles. Dem hugs. Dat ruffling of hair. Dat rekindling bromance. Beautiful to watch.

Another Champions League title on the way :messi :villa


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Just seen Alves' hair. Is he Gunther? :wilkins


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Good to see Villa is back to form, love that guy. Messi is just unbelievable and well on his way to becoming the GOAT (may even well be the GOAT now).


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Someone link me Alves' fabulous hair plzzzzz.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Blackburn going through more managers than Chelsea at this rate :lmao

inb4 the return of :kean


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Appleton sacked? :lmao what a mess of a club.


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

Benfica to win the Portuguese League finally! If we win Europa League too i will be drunk for 2 weeks!


What do you guys think of Djuricic, who plays in Herenveen?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jizz...jizz everywhere.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

> "I think there are only one or two Barca and Real players who would start for Bayern," Hoeness told ESM.


What up :troll


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

EGame said:


>


That grey Barca kit is beautiful. Is that next seasons away/third kit? Or just a mock design?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> Jizz...jizz everywhere.


Is this legit? Because I was hearing the change kit would be the Catalan colours

Could be bullshit though 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...olours-season-region-pushes-independence.html


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> That grey Barca kit is beautiful. Is that next seasons away/third kit? Or just a mock design?


It's what the kit is rumored to look like. 



kingfunkel said:


> Is this legit? Because I was hearing the change kit would be the Catalan colours
> 
> Could be bullshit though
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...olours-season-region-pushes-independence.html


Apparently it's the 3rd kit brah. It's confirmed the second kit will be Catalan colors.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That kit is beyond beautiful. Not hard when you look at the current change strip though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> Jizz...jizz everywhere.












That is just brilliant.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Best Goals of the Bundesliga seasen up until now:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So watching the Tranmere/Stevenage and apparently in League 1 Goalkeepers aren't as well protected as they are in the Premier League but the players in the Walls are just as cowardly as they are in the Premier League 

1-1 inside 13 minutes, decent game

EDIT: 2-1 Tranmere 16 minutes gone, this is brilliant

EDIT: 3-1 Tranmere Tranmere at HT, Bakayoko for Tran has been superb so far


----------



## Tagak (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello. I'm a Scunthorpe United fan. or should that be a very depressed Scunny fan. 

I'm looking forward to League two next season already . I hope Grimsby come up so we at least have a derby next season and i have something to look forward to instead of fixtures with Accrington Stanley, Aldershot and the such that life in League Two.

p.s. Nice to see this forum doesn't censor my teams name :lol:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been to London but I've never been to Scunthorpe.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I remember the days on this forum when you couldn't type in Scunthorpe without it coming out as S****horpe.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Tagak said:


> Hello. I'm a Scunthorpe United fan. or should that be a very depressed Scunny fan.
> 
> I'm looking forward to League two next season already . I hope Grimsby come up so we at least have a derby next season and i have something to look forward to instead of fixtures with Accrington Stanley, Aldershot and the such that life in League Two.
> 
> p.s. Nice to see this forum doesn't censor my teams name :lol:


I was covering a shift at the Esso garage that's near Glanford Park on the night you were playing Man City in the F.A. cup

Cool Story huh? I'll tell you it again some time (No I won't)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...motion-says-Balaji-Rao.html?ito=feeds-newsxml



> In an interview with Goal.com India, Rao defended the sacking of Appleton after just 15 games in charge.
> 
> He said: 'I want to go up [get promoted] and not go down, period. Mathematically [we could get relegated], and I don’t want us to go down.
> 
> ...


Deluded Venky's idiot thinks we can still go up. Says it all, and to think the media panned us for protesting against them! Now they've realised they're incompetent this season they're pointing the finger like we were. Fucking media!!



> Despite mounting pressure from Blackburn fans, Rao brushed aside talk of Venky's selling the club. he added: 'Blackburn Rovers is my lifelong commitment. I love the fans [of the club].


Lifelong?fpalm


----------



## Tagak (Mar 25, 2013)

danny_boy said:


> I was covering a shift at the Esso garage that's near Glanford Park on the night you were playing Man City in the F.A. cup
> 
> Cool Story huh? I'll tell you it again some time (No I won't)


you probably served me that night :lol.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao the venky's, such comedians.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Shebby The Clown just said on 5Live they're looking for long term stability, clearly backed up by their record of sacking Berg & Appy.fpalm

*Edit:* Half hour talk on Rovers on 5Live now, lovely!!


----------



## Tagak (Mar 25, 2013)

Nige™;15815842 said:


> Shebby The Clown just said on 5Live they're looking for long term stability, clearly backed up by their record of sacking Berg & Appy.fpalm
> 
> *Edit:* Half hour talk on Rovers on 5Live now, lovely!!


Thank christ for J Steven Wharton he might of made some daft choice in managers since Adkins but at least he has the club in his heart. 

I'd hate Scunthorpe to be owned by a bunch of people who's first intrest wasn't the Football Club.

I wish good luck to your club Nige sooner you get rid of those people the sooner you can think about a return to the Premier League. 

We don't want to see you in League One in 2014/15 .


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tagak said:


> I wish good luck to your club Nige sooner you get rid of those people the sooner you can think about a return to the Premier League.
> 
> We don't want to see you in League One in 2014/15 .


I'm not even thinking about the Premier League as long as these muppets are in charge. The whole club's a mess, financially mainly and the squad needs radical changes.

It's great that 5Live are taking this seriously. It's about 18 months too late though and I wish Phil Neville would do his research before saying the squad is capable of a play off place at least. Has he been to Ewood to see them or basing it on reputation?

Our entire midfield is a joke. Pedersen, Murphy, Dunn & Etuhu are all years past their best. Jason Lowe is in his first year as a regular first teamer and played last year at right back. Markus Olsson is average at best and David Bentley & Cameron Stewart on loan aren't up to it. David Jones only played two games but looks good. Other midfielders who Kean & Singh brought in in the summer are Portuguese youngsters who are now out on loan because they're not ready. Orr is a shit right back and Givet's past it too. Goodwillie, Gomes & Formica average too.

All these fans who say we shouldn't have sacked Kean need to STFU too. Yes we were 4th when he left but we were mid-table in Prem two years earlier when he was appointed and they think because we were 4th we would've carried that form on. Wolves & Huddersfield were up there with us and look what happened to them. Wolves are likely going down and Huddersfield are in a fight to stay up too. West Brom were 3rd in Prem too. You can't judge too early. Kean's overall record was an absolute joke. Why hasn't another club touched him or even being mentioned for other jobs? It's simple, because he's a joke of a manager who only got the job at Rovers because his agent was advising the owners.


----------



## Tagak (Mar 25, 2013)

I lost all the sympathy for Kean when i saw the video in the summer of him on holiday talking about Big Sam and slagging him off.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tagak said:


> I lost all the sympathy for Kean when i saw the video in the summer of him on holiday talking about Big Sam and slagging him off.


He was a lying piece of shit who's PR team went into overdrive to cover that up for everyone outside of Blackburn.

He lied in court when got caught for drink driving, accusing a Rovers fan of spiking his drink which the judge said was a despicable attempt to deny any wrongdoing.

He lied about Junior Hoilett's contract negotiations and got caught out, saying he'd been to see his dad in Canada but his dad had spoken to a journalist in the room that Kean had made no attempt to speak to him about it. Hoilett then upped & left with a contract only being offered in the last couple of months his deal running out!

They all forgot his record in the Premiership and how lame we were in attempting to stay up, not having a shot at Spurs when we were almost down and became the first team not to register a shot on goal in a Premiership match. Then against Wigan when we needed to win to stay up we were so negative. Tactically clueless, signings were shit and a lying bastard.

"You were 4th when you sacked him." Drives us mad. Look at his overall record and it was seven games. Wolves & Huddersfield were top 6 and Watford were 20th. The league means fuck all that early. The guy was never up to it and never should've been appointed. Those fans who say that, how would they feel if Kean was going to manage their club?!


This Paul Sturrock thing is a joke. Sacked yesterday and replaced by Phil Brown but will return in two weeks to manage them in the LDV Windscreens whatever it's called Cup at Wembley. What a joke!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't know if these have been posted but I thought they were awesome.

http://www.behance.net/zoranlucic/frame/1289701


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I lol'd :terry


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, that tickled me too :lol


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Messi.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

43 league goals. Fuck.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Too easy for the GOAT


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Don't know if these have been posted but I thought they were awesome.
> 
> http://www.behance.net/zoranlucic/frame/1289701


Some of thoseare absolutely superb. My favourites being the Del Piero, Veron, and Puskas ones. Some are a bit rubbish though. The one of Romario, who is one of my alltime favourite players, is a bit of a mess.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bayern 7-0 Hamburg after 63 minutes. OH MA GOODNESS.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Messi scored? Sure I read something that with a goal against Celta Vigo he would have scored against all 19 La liga teams in consecutive games. Surely this guy isn't human


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Messi scored? Sure I read something that with a goal against Celta Vigo he would have scored against all 19 La liga teams in consecutive games. Surely this guy isn't human


That stat is correct. Absolutely unbelievable. I think this is in order:

:clap


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bayern are going to bottle it and not get the tenth goal, aren't they?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well they didn't get the tenth but 9-2! 9-2?! What kind of scoreline is that? Pizarro got 4 goals and 2 assists and he's their 3rd choice striker. :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

9-2 :lmao what the fuck went on even pizarro got 4.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

holy fuck at cambiasso's challenge on giovinco.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> holy fuck at cambiasso's challenge on giovinco.












It was a disgrace.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Paul Slane :lmao

Anyone heard this guys story? 

21 year old for Celtic ended up in Amsterdam and tweeted a picture of him bending over a prozzie and banging her coked off his tits.

Ruined his career there.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ROUSEY said:


> Paul Slane :lmao
> 
> Anyone heard this guys story?
> 
> ...



:lmao for fuck sake.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Now _that's_ a story.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Don't want to put a link to a picture up incase it's against the rules but I just repped you both the link to the picture he put on Twitter :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cheers mozza for that :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> Messi scored? Sure I read something that with a goal against Celta Vigo he would have scored against all 19 La liga teams in consecutive games. Surely this guy isn't human





AlienBountyHunter said:


> That stat is correct. Absolutely unbelievable. I think this is in order:
> 
> :clap


:wilkins How lucky are we to be around to witness his time? Our grandchildren will not believe our tales of his brilliance











ROUSEY said:


> Paul Slane :lmao
> 
> Anyone heard this guys story?
> 
> ...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:lol his face.



DwayneAustin said:


> :wilkins How lucky are we to be around to witness his time? Our grandchildren will not believe our tales of his brilliance


Yep, seriously amazing. No more words to say.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Doesn't surprise me... .

EDIT, Hahaha.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

jesus christ Bayern 9-2 over Hamburg? :lmao.

BERRIED.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bayern won 9-2? OMFG, that's unbelievable


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> Paul Slane :lmao
> 
> Anyone heard this guys story?
> 
> ...


Saw this the other week mate. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Bayern won 9-2? OMFG, that's unbelievable


THe two goals the other team scored was off corners, could have been 9-0


----------



## Tagak (Mar 25, 2013)

Massive day in League One this afternoon. 

Win against Bournemouth and i might start to believe we can survive.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

What are people's thoughts vis a vis bubble trips? For those unfamiliar with the term, its a measure employed by Police for 'high risk' games whereby independent travel by supporters is prohibited. Therefore no away supporter is permitted to get the train, drive, walk or get on an coach/mini bus to the game. Every fan with a ticket is required to get on a supporters coach at the ground, pull into a service station where they're provided a match ticket, not able to drink alcohol throughout the game and then ushered into the home ground upon arrival.

Its notoriously copped abuse from fans and the FSF (Football Supporters Federation) for being draconian in its implementation and representing an unfair hinderance of personal liberty without just reason. It recently became a hot topic when Hull fans were made aware their away game at Huddersfield would be a bubble trip. 

For those unaware of the itinery the Hull fans were subjected to for this game, it goes like this. Any Hull City supporter, be they local or elsewhere had to arrive at the Hull ground early to get onto a coach where they would later be given a ticket at a service station. Hilariously, this meant that if a Hull fan was living in Huddersfield then rather than walk to the ground, he would have to get a train to Hull, just to get on a coach to go back to Huddersfield because of these restrictions. Hull fans were also barred from taking any alcohol on board for the duration of the journey.

Personally, I've always thought it was a joke that such measures could be imposed. In this day and age, for football fans to be denied the basic freedom to make independent travel to a ground as well as have the freedom to drink is laughable. Its the police's job to take measures to curb any potential disorder should it arise at any moment in the day, such measures however go well beyond that civic duty and are a joke to still be around. Millwall have been subject to such measures most notably when travelling to Leeds, the most recent game at Elland Road saw no more than 100 Millwall make the journey through refusal to undergo such pathetic treatment for an entire day.

As for the Huddersfield/Hull match, this was the number of Hull fans who deemed the measures suitable to still attend the game:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think something like this may have happened to chelsea

Cant remember which cup game though


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

There was some mither at Swansea that I recall, but sure that was something along the lines of sniffer dogs and aggressive searches at turnstiles because Chelsea had set off bangers and smoke bombs at a recent Cup away at Southampton. Most of the bubble trips are reserved for derbies, though only certain games (Leeds vs Millwall & Bristol City vs Cardiff in particular) seem to be regularly targeted. I do know Burnley fans were put through the same thing at the recent Blackburn derby though.

Essentially its hilarious such measures can still be allowed. The personal liberty of a supporter to make plans that are convinient to him exclusively shouldn't be sacrificed because there might be a few idiots looking for a scrap. The fact so many derby games with a chance of disorder aren't subject to these measures also ridicules the notion its done soley to prevent realistic disorder. It ruins an away game with a plethora of restricitions on away fans that kills any excitement and anticipation and needs to be looked at asap. Football fans get enough hassle and unfair treatment from Government & Police officials without outdated measures such as bubble trips still being legalised.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

If I were to say that there was a Rugby League match between Huddersfield Giants VS Hull FC that took place only a couple of weeks before hand that had a kick-off at a similar time (10 minutes later infact) which had no such restrictions imposed what that tell people everything they need to know about the Police's attitude towards Football Fans 

I'll never understand the basis on which the Police made there decision to have that specific game approached in this way, it is a Yorkshire derby yes but there 75 miles between the 2 clubs and to put that into perspective that's roughly the same distance between Manchester & Nottingham or Central London & Ipswich and how likely do you think it is that you will see such measures put in place for a Man City VS Notts Forest match

On the plus side however it is good to see Hull City doing so well in the Championship under Bruce and if they beat Watford tomorrow night then that should be promotion back into the Premiership almost guaranteed


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

In the UK its one rule for football fans and another for everyone else. You can take beer into the stands in both forms of Rugby as well as Cricket and you'll never be subject to measures like bubble trips in spite of numerous people attending more than one sport and Rugby/Cricket fans drinking just as much alcohol as football fans if not more.

No doubt football has a longstanding hooligan reputation but its amazing officials are still casting suspicion on football fans for acts committed decades ago. My absolute favourite is police potentially gaining additional powers linked to being able to immediately bring people they deem to have committed an offence before a court immediately whereas discretion would be used in the same instance but in a separate context, i.e a drunk man being a nuisance in a town centre in the early hours of the morning. If you get into a punchup in a boozer on a friday evening you'll be turfed out by the staff/doormen and on your way. Have the exact same exchange on a Saturday afternoon and the police will be less lenient and will look to arrest and detain you immediately simply because its occurred during football hours.

Completely ridiculous.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

WOOLCOCK said:


> What are people's thoughts vis a vis bubble trips? For those unfamiliar with the term, its a measure employed by Police for 'high risk' games whereby independent travel by supporters is prohibited. Therefore no away supporter is permitted to get the train, drive, walk or get on an coach/mini bus to the game. Every fan with a ticket is required to get on a supporters coach at the ground, pull into a service station where they're provided a match ticket, not able to drink alcohol throughout the game and then ushered into the home ground upon arrival.
> 
> Its notoriously copped abuse from fans and the FSF (Football Supporters Federation) for being draconian in its implementation and representing an unfair hinderance of personal liberty without just reason. It recently became a hot topic when Hull fans were made aware their away game at Huddersfield would be a bubble trip.
> 
> ...


Given the troubles we've had with Burnley in our games I agree with them. It's obviously a minority but they trashed our stadium a few weeks ago, trashed their own coaches too and sang horrific songs about Jack Walker. It's not isolated incidents either with them. After we battered them 5-0 in 2001 they went back to their own town & trashed it big time. Out last league meeting there were 20+ arrests after a big pre-planned fight in a pub. If Burnley fans were allowed into Blackburn on a matchday it would kick off big time, no question about it.










That's what they did to the bogs. This rivalry is mad and as much as I agree in principle that these orders are unfair on most supporters, there are enough headcases that justify the decision to implement them, definitely as far as our games with Burnley go because there would be serious trouble. There always has been.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Aston Villa beat Chelsea in the next gen final

fudge

:darkheskeyrises


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ that toilet pic. Crazy.

Lyon losing to Sochaux really gives PSG the French Ligue now too doesn't it? So that's England, Germany, Italy, Spain and France all sorted already. EXCITING.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

French league is the closest one of the lot, 7 points between PSG and Marseille.

You can more-a-less declare Scotland to Celtic now, even if it was a near foregone conclusion at the start of the season.


----------



## pearson95 (Apr 2, 2012)

Joseph Barton ‏@Joey7Barton 22m

Thiago Silva. That the same pussy thats been injured all season. Another over rated Brazilian. Sort your hamstrings out FatBoy...


Joeys a bit jealous that Silvas twice the player he is, going to win the league and is going to play Barcelona in the Champions League.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Barton is such a fucking tit. One of these days he'll pick on a player who won't take kindly to being called a pussy on twitter, and Barton will reap the consequences out on the pitch.



Redead said:


> Aston Villa beat Chelsea in the next gen final
> 
> fudge
> 
> :darkheskeyrises


They would probably be doing a better job at trying to stay in the Prem than the senior team :terry


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXLBLwJSnT0

This bought a tear to my eye. Great Video. :clap


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

EU suspects state aid in football - Real Madrid studied




> The EU is studying allegations that some top football clubs, including Real Madrid, have received state aid in violation of EU competition rules.
> 
> A European Commission spokesman said it was still too early to tell whether the evidence was strong enough to justify a formal investigation.
> 
> ...


well well well.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, that was beautiful.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy Bastian


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Blackburn currently in the bottom 3 :kean Hutz


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Still Kean's fault.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Holy Bastian


champiooooooooooooons


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hollywood Hesk said:


> Blackburn currently in the bottom 3 :kean Hutz


Shocking. We are where we deserve to be. The squad is shit despite so called 'experts' in the media saying it's a play off team on paper. We're eliant on loans like Cameron Stewart from Hull who can't get a game there, Todd Kane from Chelsea is a sign of where we're at. The likes of Lee Williamson on a free too.



sXe_Maverick said:


> Still Kean's fault.


Him & Venky's killed us, took us down in rapid time. The squad was decimated under that cunt and he brought in players who aren't or weren't up to it which is still having an effect, as well as the money wasted & still being wasted on them. Berg didn't have chance to bring anyone in other than Josh King on an emergency loan. Appleton only got loans & frees too. He had to bring in these players due to the shit depth we had when we got a few injuries.

If Sam hadn't been sacked and Kean not appointed we very likely wouldn't have gone down and be where we are now. It's that simple. His tenure in charge with Venky's too has absolutely killed the squad and the club. If we don't go down this year we will next unless there's a rapid overhaul of the management structure. Shebby Singh needs to be let go but they won't have a bad word said against him. We need an experienced capable board to run the club. The squad needs overhauling massively too. The academy is going to be vital the next few years.

Berg & Appy were wrong appointments too and played their part but they had a mess to clear up that any manager would struggle.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Bayern have sealed the title in record speed. So much for Pep's challenge. ep


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Raphael Varane*

Just how good is this guy? 

19 years old and he's already one of the best defenders in the world at the moment. I think he has enormous potential.






So whats your views on him, and how far do you think he'll go in his career?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*^ Not good enough to deserve his own thread. He's legit though. Bloody Zidane.

Cesc is doing an incredible impersonation of Messi right now :mark:*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just turned on the match. Cesc :wilkins


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Well it's settled. 

Sell Messi so Sanchez and Cesc can GOAT.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

How did Alan Hutton become a first team starter in La Liga? He's the WOAT OF WOAT'S.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG DEULOFEU

THE DEU


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ovation Abidal got warming up was wonderful.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

KINGGGG ERRRRRIIIIIICCCCC


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

IM CRYING.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dat Abidal.

Heartwarming stuff. Great to see him back


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL at Rosell not standing up or clapping for Eric whereas everyone else in the stadium did. 

What a fucking snake.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

The fact Jonathan dos santos was future endeavored at the start of the season is a joke. It's like watching Xavi


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

This was hung outside of the Bernabeu before today's game by Real Madrid supporters. Seems like something they would do.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

JEKingOfKings said:


> This was hung outside of the Bernabeu before today's game by Real Madrid supporters. Seems like something they would do.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Very pleasing to see Northampton Town in the promotion position in League 2. I have a soft spot for them after playing as them for my FIFA challenge of promoting a League 2 side to the Champions League, and am pleased to see them actually have success this season. Hopefully they have enough within them to secure automatic promotion, as I doubt they have enough in them to go through in the playoffs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:jt3


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Interesting relegation race going on in Italy right now, Pescara are practically down but the three ahead of them at the moment are all on equal points (of course this can change in the next 20 minutes). Palermo and Siena are hitting good form at the moment, and Siena is doing this all with a points deduction, without that they would be pretty much safe


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/blackburn-venkys-advised-sack-gary-1818623



> Blackburn caretaker manager Gary Bowyer has flown to India for crisis talks amid fears he could become the FOURTH Rovers boss to leave the job in one amazing season.
> 
> Bowyer is only three games into a second spell in charge at Ewood this season, during which Rovers have picked up just a single point to slip into the bottom three.
> 
> ...







What a piss take. In the week of our biggest games of the season, back-to-back at home to Derby & Huddersfield that will be pivotal in us staying up or not, our idiotic owners decide it's a great time to summon the manager away from the first team to India.fpalm

It just shows how completely clueless they are about football. Who's going to come in now for six games to a team that's a laughing stock to work for owners who don't realise it as well as an idiot like Shebby Singh who's playing Football Manager for real?

I seriously think we need to go down again to get rid of the cunts. They won't sell if we stay in the Championship. They'll think we can go back up just like that next year. We need to start from scratch anyway. It might as well be in League One next year because half the squad at least will go or needs to. We need to do what Southampton did and completely start again.

*Edit:*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mario suspended for 3 games after saying 'fuck you looking at' to an official after the fior game :lmao

bless him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Balo gonna Balo :lol


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Nige, how was WrestleMania?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

:lmao

I tried to get the "Venky's Out" chant going last night on Raw but they wanted to sing "Michael Cole" instead, then the Fandango song got going & wouldn't stop!!

Seriously though, I liked seeing that. I think there was a Kean one last year too. The only thing that will get the cunts to sell is going down to League One. Even then I'm not that convinced they'll fuck off.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think the Kean out one was at Night of Champions. I was furious of course.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Was it? I just remember seeing it.

It still amazes me he's not found a job yet given all the plaudits & sympathy he got. Maybe, just maybe he's not that good a manager. It's not as if his record points to it either. . . oh wait!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just when you think it can't get any worse!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ure-Blackburn-Venkys-revealed--Exclusive.html



> *EXCLUSIVE: Burning money... Venky's crazy spending spree is revealed
> Agent nets over £1m in transfer fees
> Massive wage bill puts club at risk*
> 
> ...


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

McDermott confirmed at Leeds.

Terrible fit for that club.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

One of those rare occasions where I 100% agree with Fergie:



> Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson has hit back in the row over international friendlies.
> 
> Barclays Premier League clubs have come under fire this week from England manager Roy Hodsgon, who has suggested managers use international breaks as an excuse to rest players.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

McDermott to Leeds?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Dont know if it's on Sky but Betis and Sevilla are playing a derby. Sevilla were 3-0 up away, Betis pulled one back before half time, scored a penalty to make it 2-3 and Sevilla are now down to 10 men.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Good win for Freiburg that puts them into 5th. If Schalke lose to Leverkusen then Freiburg are right up there in the Champions League battle


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ouch, Borussia Dortmund is really kicking ass.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Furth are going down unfortunately.

Schalke vs Leverkusen should be good later on. Shame it's not on ESPN because of the FA cup semi final


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

PETERBOROUGH THE GOATS


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Us, Huddersfield & Peterborough winning. Us v Huddersfield Tuesday at Ewood is beyond huge. At least Barnsley have regained jobber status today. Think Garry Flitcroft has had a word with his brother!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Peterborough haven't lost in forever. It's amazing considering how terrible they were at the start of the season, and they've since lost their best player. Fergie Jr. has done a good job there.

The bottom of the Championship is the most interesting thing going right now. It's insanity.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Peterborough haven't lost in forever. It's amazing considering how terrible they were at the start of the season, and they've since lost their best player. Fergie Jr. has done a good job there.
> 
> The bottom of the Championship is the most interesting thing going right now. It's insanity.


Ferguson has done well but he'll never be forgiven around here for what he did to North End.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nige™;16856954 said:


> Ferguson has done well but he'll never be forgiven around here for what he did to North End.


Yeah, they were awful under him. Was amusing though how they lost five first team players when :fergie recalled the United loanees, then he asked Pulis to recall his loanees.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Yeah, they were awful under him. Was amusing though how they lost five first team players when :fergie recalled the United loanees, then he asked Pulis to recall his loanees.


My best mate has despised Sir Alex since. He went from being a semi United fan to hating the mention of them. Calls Fergie bacon face all the time now. Had him round on Monday night with his fiancee and they were loving United losing to City.

Darren was shit at Preston, couldn't organise a previously solid defence and when he was rightly sacked, those loan players recalled killed them. Pathetic from Sir Alex.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Never expected anything from today, but we are stuttering to a halt at the moment. Win at Boro absolutely vital now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Did anyone watch the Hibs-Falkirk game today.

Just back a while ago. Absoutley tired from it all. From being shite in the 1st half to being amazing in the 2nd half.

Hibs to Play Celtic in the final please for us to get into europe


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> Did anyone watch the Hibs-Falkirk game today.
> 
> Just back a while ago. Absoutley tired from it all. From being shite in the 1st half to being amazing in the 2nd half.
> 
> Hibs to Play Celtic in the final please for us to get into europe


Leigh Griffiths has 25 goals now, and yet hasn't managed to play a single game for Wolves since they signed him. What's up with that? They could do with all the help they can get right now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ruckus said:


> Leigh Griffiths has 25 goals now, and yet hasn't managed to play a single game for Wolves since they signed him. What's up with that? They could do with all the help they can get right now.


Wolves don't fancy him it seems. It would be if we can get him signed up on a permanet deal in the summer. Buzzing for the other semi-final tomorrow. Celtic win gets us into Europe next season or With Utd we have a better chance of winning the cup for the first time in 111 years


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Winning a cup or getting KO'd before Europa League group stage starts. It's not much of a dilemma is it really?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Winning a cup or getting KO'd before Europa League group stage starts. It's not much of a dilemma is it really?


Winning the Cup and getting into the Europa League would be very pleasing. 


From losing heavily to Hearts in the cup final last year to winning this season would be amazing. 

It would be like Blackburn winning the cup against Burnley in the final


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> Winning the Cup and getting into the Europa League would be very pleasing.
> 
> 
> From losing heavily to Hearts in the cup final last year to winning this season would be amazing.
> ...


:lol

Except Hampden wouldn't have its toilets ripped apart like the dingle bastards did to Ewood. Dirty inbred backward bastards!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> :lol
> 
> Except Hampden wouldn't have its toilets ripped apart like the dingle bastards did to Ewood. Dirty inbred backward bastards!


The Toilets at Hampden are completely rubbish :clap



If we win the cup this season it will be the greatest moment in our famous history and one of the greatest moments in Scottish Football History :clap

P.S. Can we have Goodwillie on Loan if Griffiths doesn't join us in the summer


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> P.S. Can we have Goodwillie on Loan if Griffiths doesn't join us in the summer


I'd pay you to take him. He's done sod all for us. With all the managers we've had since he's been here, which is about 1m at last count, he's never impressed one to be given a starting role. I don't think he's started many league games, let alone back to back. He spends most of his time posting pictures on Twitter of himself posing. As long as we have Rhodes, he won't get a look in and I couldn't care less if he did. He's not shown anything in the games he's played tbh. It is tough though when he doesn't get the chance to get any confidence or consistency going.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> I'd pay you to take him. He's done sod all for us. With all the managers we've had since he's been here, which is about 1m at last count, he's never impressed one to be given a starting role. I don't think he's started many league games, let alone back to back. He spends most of his time posting pictures on Twitter of himself posing. As long as we have Rhodes, he won't get a look in and I couldn't care less if he did. He's not shown anything in the games he's played tbh. It is tough though when he doesn't get the chance to get any confidence or consistency going.


Such a shame. Was a great striker at Utd. Would love to see him at Hibs.


Rhodes is one of my favorite strikers at the moment. Just happy he signed for Blackburn instead of Celtic :clap


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Cute bastard :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*The agent of Alexis met today with Juventus. They could meet again in coming days, depending on decision Barcelona. Fee could be 20M. [sky]*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> Such a shame. Was a great striker at Utd. Would love to see him at Hibs.
> 
> 
> Rhodes is one of my favorite strikers at the moment. Just happy he signed for Blackburn instead of Celtic :clap


Natural finisher for sure. I'd let him take my bottom virginity! I couldn't believe it when I saw Kenny Miller started the other week ahead of him and came on in the game before. Shocking!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Natural finisher for sure. I'd let him take my bottom virginity! I couldn't believe it when I saw Kenny Miller started the other week ahead of him and came on in the game before. Shocking!


That's Scotland for you


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I was waiting for Darren Jackson or Billy Dodds to come on too before JR!!

Shit, bed time for me. Up at 6am to watch the Hawks beat the scumbag Pies!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hibs-Celtic final confirmed. Hibs in europe next season. Now let's go and win the cup


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Russell Brand ‏@rustyrockets14h
Congratulations Hibernian. Great team, cool fans.:clap


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THIIIAAAGGOOOOOOOOOO

GOATS GONNA GOAT


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Frankfurt really dropped the ball there. Good chance for them to gain some ground on Schalke but ended up losing 2-0 against relegation strugglers Augsburg.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TELLLLLLLLLLOOOO

THIIIIAAGOOO ON DAT GOAT TIME


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cristian 'Thierry Henry' Tello


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMMMGGGGGGGGGG TELLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

FUTURE GOAT GONNA FUTURE GOAT

THE NEXT THIERRY HENRY


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

One man team.

It really isn't fair.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL @ Arsenal fans saying it was good for them to get rid of Song. 

He's been brilliant.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Modric gets booked for handball when the ball hits him right in the face :lmao such a ridiculous rule


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo is not fucking human.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Respect*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Since the turn of the year Ronaldo has started 18 times for Madrid, scored 24 times in those starts.

Monster.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayern have a goal difference of +70? Fucking hell :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bayern have pasted teams, including some of the bigger sides like Schalke and Wolfsburg, all season long and hardly conceded due to the fact that Dante, Van Buyten and Boateng have been rocks. Badstuber hasn't really been missed coz despite his age, Van Buyten has been immense lately and Dante has to be one of the bargain signings of the season. Always helps when you have a world class GK like Neuer too.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Bayern have a goal difference of +70? Fucking hell :lol


That's incredible.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Dante has been awesome. Probably been in the top 10 Centre Backs in the world this season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Bayern have a goal difference of +70? Fucking hell :lol


Big deal, we finished the 2009-10 season with +71 GD and became the only team in Premier League history to break the 100 goal barrier. Fuck Bayern. Stupid Pep. Not jealous at all *fold arms*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Who needs Pep when we'll have the special one?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

we'll? What one of your teams are you talking about?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> we'll? What one of your teams are you talking about?


:lol


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> we'll? What one of your teams are you talking about?


WANDERERS :side:

Obv. Chelsea


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Who needs Pep when we'll have the special one?


He's not coming back to Chelsea dude.

He's going to Madrid to replace AVERAGE Mourinho.

:avb2


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

St Mirren & Ross County vote against Scottish football restructuring, killing it before the SFL clubs needed to vote.

The idea is there, but perhaps going with 18-12-12 would be better suited to all parties.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Suprised only two went against it.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Would love if they proposed a two divisions of 18 or just one league of 20 before splitting into regional leagues, but anything that ends this ridiculous league split will do me for now, I think the SPL is probably the only league in the world where it is possible to accumulate the most amount of points in a season and still finish in the bottom half of the league, it's insane


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

LETS GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

After 4 games without a win we _have_ to win this game against a poor Boro team. Any other result and we will probably struggle to get in the top six.

An absolute MUST WIN game.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Fuck off Rhodes you legend. Breaking dat heart again.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like Hull are going up


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

'Mario Gomez came off the bench and scored a hat-trick within 6 minutes for Bayern Munich. He only touched the ball 6 times.'

6-1 final score, GET SCARED BARCA.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Somehow, without a win in five, we are still in the play-off hunt. Testament to how poor the league is this year.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol Bayern. 

I'm glad they are smashing teams left and right and getting a confidence boost because it's going to hurt when we smash them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

game will come down to neuer, ribery, kroos, bastien and muller

lets hope they have it in them this time


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BANKSY said:


> Fuck off Rhodes you legend. Breaking dat heart again.




Good old Juurdan, "he scores when he wants."

Good atmosphere tonight. Huddersfield's support top notch too gotta say. The lads' spirit at the end was great to see. The fight is there.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

scary thing is Bayern didn't even play that well yet still won 6:1 :lol. Wolfsburg fell apart after the 4th goal and Bayern took advantage, they never take their foot off the pedal because every game there is some player out there trying to get into the first team


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cheeky fucker, what a finish :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I fucking love Ronaldinho.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> I fucking love Ronaldinho.


This x100, still a shame he never sustained his form for longer in the top leagues but still and always will be a class act and a joy to watch.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Inter's goal










:wilkins

Sexual football.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

The GOAT Pirlos son has passed away after his battle with cancer.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

R.I.P


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

AlexHumph said:


> The GOAT Pirlos son has passed away after his battle with cancer.


Sorry but where did you hear this?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

AlexHumph said:


> The GOAT Pirlos son has passed away after his battle with cancer.





SN0WMAN said:


> Sorry but where did you hear this?


yeah i cant find any source of him even having cancer in the first place, no credible source is reporting it, pretty sick thing to make up if it is untrue whoever did it


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

SN0WMAN said:


> Sorry but where did you hear this?


Yeah I should of put supposedly :side: good job i'm not a Journo.
The magical land of Twitter I got it from, think someone has made it up to be a top bellend.

EDIT: Confirmed a hoax, people suck.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn internet :kobe


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

How long before a sex tape? :balo2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dat internet :kobe3


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

People appall me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I don’t find much distasteful but the Pirlo son rumours absolutely were. Same happened with Malbranque. No doubt it was one of them shitty football meme pages that started it off to get likes on fb or RT’s on Twitter


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the first mention of it on twitter seems to be this milan fan

https://twitter.com/MarwanKamar


edit: he has now deleted all his tweets for the past two hours, he was even making jokes about it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

size of his hooter


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:HHH2


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

basically, mario has made time's list of most influential people.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

nobody has more effect on facebook and twitter football jokes than that man


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:ti


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

AlexHumph said:


>


:rooney


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

Messi won the ballon dor last year....messi won more imp trophies than ronaldo...ronaldo scored more.....this year ronaldo won more important trophies....messi scored more....messi wins....splain da logistics in dat?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Barcelona 1-0 Levante FT: Shots (on Target) 18(9) – 4(0), Possession 80% - 20%

Fabregas 84th minute


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Jermaine Beckford's redemption :mark:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great stuff from Valencia. Really hope Valverde stays.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Valencia with 7 shots, 5 goals. Not bad. bama

Canales went off injured again. Sucks to see such a talent plagued by injuries.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Got to give props to Abidal. Legitimate beast. Very few people make full recoveries from cancer, let alone twice. But two recoveries, and steps back onto a football pitch and plays the full 90. Incredible. Hopefully through that testament, he'll live a long and healthy life.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Mario Gomez is the archetypal striker. I'm not too worried about Mandzukic missing the first leg even though I'd prefer his work ethic to close down Barca quicker.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

bout to watch the a league final. :agree:


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> bout to watch the a league final. :agree:


Pretty dodgy pitch. Hopefully the Wanderers can sneak a win here, love their fans.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

MARINERS A LEAGUE CHAMPIONS YEAH.


Chuffed to bits for the team finally winning. Definitely well deserved, would've been gutting to lose another final.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well deserved win for the mariners after years of heartache

42 thousand too. we know how to turn out for a big game.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern are just too good atm. 6-1 away at Hannover.


----------



## staycold (Dec 16, 2011)

Loud Alarm said:


> well deserved win for the mariners after years of heartache
> 
> 42 thousand too. we know how to turn out for a big game.


This. Mariners deserved the win, thought Wanderers were flat today. Awesome atmosphere too, great for the league.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only watched the first half of Barca last night but yikes at how good Abidal looked. Swag.*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *Only watched the first half of Barca last night but yikes at how good Abidal looked. Swag.*


His composure is unreal. I was always told as a kid to never turn in your own box. This guy proves that's total BS.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*KING ABIDAL. *

that is all.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Brilliant day to be a Celtic fan, great result and a fantastic atmosphere.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Aye Job done for the season, kind of hoping one of the other clubs get's taken over by a tycoon (A tycoon who isn't some nutcase Lithuanian) just to give us some competition but there is no way that's gonna happen since it just wouldn't sustainable for a mega-millionaire to do so

But on the bright side we're gonna have at least 3 Glasgow Derby's next season :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Race for 4th place in The Bundesliga is getting really interesting


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Frankfurt qualifying for a EL place and still in with a shot at CL qualifcation, amazing. Even more so when the champions of the 2nd divison last season are relegated.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Celtic winning the SPL is the biggest anti-climax of all time. They should've just handed it to them on the first day of the season.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah the SPL is kinda like watching Brock Lesner with an AK taking on 11 midgets with feathers but what can you do?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I literally don't know how anyone can get excited about that league. Celtic fans know they're going to win the league every season until Rangers manager to get back up there. That'll be a while though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lolscottishfootball. 

Granted I'm not a fan but once Rangers got demoted that league lost it all. Rangers/Celtic was the only match to keep the neutrals remotly interested. Without that everyone knew it would be celtics trophy until Rangers manage to come back up. 

If anything looking at the table im more shocked the gap wasn't wider between 1st and 2nd


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Celtic will probably hold onto the SPL years after Rangers are back up. Especially if they keep McCoist at the helm. All for Celtic to do is just keep up the fight in Europe. That is all there is to do.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> lolscottishfootball.
> 
> Granted I'm not a fan but once Rangers got demoted that league lost it all. Rangers/Celtic was the only match to keep the neutrals remotly interested. Without that everyone knew it would be celtics trophy until Rangers manage to come back up.
> 
> If anything looking at the table im more shocked the gap wasn't wider between 1st and 2nd


The only difference between the SPL and the Premier League is money.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Race for 4th place in The Bundesliga is getting really interesting


Schalke's fate is in their own hands. Don't think they're gonna let that slip now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> But on the bright side we're gonna have at least 3 Glasgow Derby's next season :mark: :mark: :mark:


How's that?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Schalke's fate is in their own hands. Don't think they're gonna let that slip now.


Looking at the remaining fixtures involving these teams...

Week 31:
Bayern vs Freiburg
Wolfsburg vs Gladbach
Schalke vs Hamburg
Mainz vs Frankfurt

Week 32:
Gladbach vs Schalke
Frankurt vs Dusseldorf
Freiburg vs Augsburg
Hamburg vs Wolfsburg

Week 33: 
Mainz vs Gladbach
Schalke vs Stuttgart
Furth vs Freiburg
Hoffenheim vs Hamburg
Bremen vs Frankfurt

Week 34:
Gladbach vs Bayern
Freiburg vs Schalke
Hamburg vs Leverkusen
Frankfurt vs Wolfsburg

Schalke have some difficult games, so it's certainly going to be interesting


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> How's that?


Partick Thistle got promoted yesterday from Division 1


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

All the teams do. As long as Schalke can keep form at Gladbach, I think they'll clinch it.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Fairy-tale story for Celtic. The boyhood dream has come true.

unk2


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

You can tell they fought real hard for this title....










On this day, no fucks were given by Samaras.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

It's a bit hard to give a fuck when you know that the only other team aside from your own whose won the title since 1984 is now down in the third divison. But fear not, Celtic's dominance will probably only last til the end of this decade when Rangers have assembled a good team again.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Usually when Celtic had a meh season Rangers picked up the pieces and won the title and vice versa. Now with only Celtic left you'd think there's a possibility another team steps up to the plate one time and has a miracle season. I mean in Holland we've seen AZ and Twente win the title all of a sudden, why not fuckin' Hibernian or something? 

Yeah? No? No.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Nope. :ambrose2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

surely it must get boring as a supporter of celtic/rangers just watching your team either win or come 2nd each and every season.

obviously rangers arent for a couple of years but the point stands.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Very. There's only been one season in the last decade that hasn't finished with them being 1st and 2nd.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Loud Alarm said:


> surely it must get boring as a supporter of celtic/rangers just watching your team either win or come 2nd each and every season.
> 
> obviously rangers arent for a couple of years but the point stands.


*Nothing boring about it as a Utd fan :fergie*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Softy-Pants McHuggable said:


> *Nothing boring about it as a Utd fan :fergie*


you mean stoke :hayden3


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I go where the glory is and nowhere else.*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

In an ideal world both edinburgh clubs would be bought out by middle east consortiums. Just like on my fifa manager mode.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> The only difference between the SPL and the Championship is money.


Fixed. :mangane


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Inverness gave a challenge, iirc they even beat them (Celtic) but failed to capitalise on Celtic's slip ups by drawing and losing to teams like Hearts. That's where majority of the gap was formed this season.

With any luck the other 10 sides, and now Thistle, will use it as motivation to try and end the dominance. If only the league were to be restructured to allow better sharing of the revenue, then you could perhaps see someone legitimately challenging them


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

If Motherwell had the majority of their population supporting them, and not Rangers, they'd be in a far better position to fianancially challenge Celtic. Instead, since the city & region support Rangers, they have a tiny squad vastly overachieving.

@sXe, being from Inverness, I can guarantee that this season was a one off for them. Terrible attendances and youth that go to Aberdeen guarantee no sustainable success for them.

Celtic are the only saving grace for the SPL. Couple more seasons of after winter European football could open up another CL spot for the country. Which will just go to Rangers and put the league in more strife.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

weren't hibs right up there at one point this season aswell ?

Really hope hibs beat celtic in the cup final.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I didn't know that Cesc Fabregas was in a band.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> I didn't know that Cesc Fabregas was in a band.


Funny, cause Rubio (the guy who you are saying looks like Cesc) was born in Barcelona and played for the Barcelona basketball team.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

> Rory Smith ‏@RorySmithTimes 2m
> 
> Bild say Bayern have activated the €37m release clause in Mario Gotze's contract



idk why but I thought it was higher than that.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

If this is true, I won't give a shit if we don't make another transfer for 5 years.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

SHEP THE FASCIST said:


> idk why but I thought it was higher than that.


:bron

Holy shit!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I will admit, I did not see this coming

37 million though?

shocked more teams didnt go for him. Absolutely brilliant young player. Not quite mata calibre but few are 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If Bayern sign Gotze it's over.

For everyone.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Would be a bummer for that league. Pep will be loving it anyway, definitely the end for Robben.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

T-C said:


> Would be a bummer for that league.


Agreed. Would be a decade of dominance for Bayern if this goes through.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sell Lewa & Gotze, Buy Suarez & benteke.

Do it klopp.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL...LOL

LOL...LOL

*LOL*

Bayern aren't gonna win anything except the BuLi which isn't hard seeing as they are like 5x richer than any other club in that league.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Damn, the hipsters are not gonna like this. Selling to your closest rivals like that though? I take it Dortmund owners have no choice if the clause is met?

Strange timing too, with both teams still in the Champions League. Imagine if they met in the final :hmm: #AgentGotze


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just adding another choker to the squad? 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Christ, non-Bayern fans in Germany must really hate them. They seem to hoover up the league's best talent every year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

was that transfer written into uli's tax returns?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What are we gonna do with Gotze? Kroos and Muller are both better imo, although admittedly different kind of players. Would rather buy back Hummels tbh.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What are bayern gonna do with anything, they currently have the best bench and reserves on the universe

id lol if robben ends up with the reserves


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

victorian premier napthine guaranteeing that liverpool will have their top squad to play vs melbourne victory

steve gerrard, luis suarez and BRAD JONES all name dropped.

hopefully it's televised here like the victory/galaxy game


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dortmund should look at Isco is Gotze goes imo


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> What are we gonna do with Gotze? Kroos and Muller are both better imo, although admittedly different kind of players. Would rather buy back Hummels tbh.


I agree. Bayern don't need him, they're an amazing attacking threat as it is and Gotze will be lost in the shuffle. In saying that, who do Bayern need? They have a squad which is already the best in the world. Maybe some defensive cover (non-experts POV here) and the second Bayern 11 squad would win most games in that divison.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

German reporters on twitter are saying Dotrmund are expected to confirm Gotze's departure shortly


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

requesting :coward smiley for gotze :hayden3


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

thats it

im burning my gotze shirt


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Dortmund should look at Isco is Gotze goes imo


Nah, Bayern are going to sign him along with REUS and Iniesta.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

LOL at Dortmund supposedly selling Gotze, have they not learned anything from Arsenal? :rvp


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> LOL at Dortmund supposedly selling Gotze, have they not learned anything from Arsenal? :rvp


Release clause. Nothing they can do about it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Suarez will feel at home if they go through Adelaide, with the Great Australia BITE and all 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Honestly surprised to see Gotze leave for Bayern. He's a product of their acadamy and its not like he hasnt had success there seeing as Dortmund's won the Bundesliga twice with him there. Bayern must be paying a ton in wages.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Its a 2 million euro raise from 5 to 7 mill apparently


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

SN0WMAN said:


> Release clause. Nothing they can do about it.


Yeah but isn't it up to Gotze as well? I mean Dortmund is his boyhood club and all and like redead said, it's not like he hasn't experienced success with the club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well that's the bundesliga for the next 10 or so years done and dusted.

glad ffp is helping clubs like dortmund retain their best players and keeping the big clubs in check.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i agree

long live ffp

so when are we buying gundogan, lewan, hummels and falcao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck you gotze. makes Dortmund a touch less fun to watch. 



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Yeah but isn't it up to Gotze as well? I mean Dortmund is his boyhood club and all *and like redead said,* it's not like he hasn't experienced success with the club.


i said that :kobe2


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Be interesting to see who his replacement is.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this 



> "No official representative of FC Bayern Munich has contacted Borussia Dortmund about this matter up to this day.".


classy way to do it Bayern


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Could be talking of Lewandowski but scary if he isn't.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So Pep's going to walk into another GOAT squad and get praised as the GOAT manager when it's looking like Paul fucking Jewell could win the Bundesliga with Bayern next season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Could be talking of Lewandowski but scary if he isn't.


draxler.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Seriously we need to move on Kroos/Muller. Wouldn't be surprised if Isco was Gotzes replacement.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

BVB announced on their official website that Gotze will be using his release clause to join us in the summer. I can't believe it.
EDIT;


> "Bayern Munich confirm that the club have reached an agreement with Mario Gotze ahead of a transfer on July 1, 2013. Bayern are willing to match the buy-out clause agreed between Borussia Dortmund and Mario Gotze,"


Holy shit.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rat faced little shit.

Cant believe it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

To hell with Gotze. How the fuck could he agree to move to Bayern? Maybe he wants to work with Pep, Idk, but still... Your hometown club won the German league the last two seasons, you are in the CL semi final and Klopp is a fantastic manager. You son of a bitch, Gotze.

Uli Hoeness spoke on how worried he is that the Bundesliga is going to turn into a SPL (pre Rangers demotion) where only Bayern and Dortmund win the title. Well it's now obvious that he wants it to be a one team league.

Cheering for Barca tonight.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> BVB announced on their official website that Gotze will be using his release clause to join us in the summer. I can't believe it.
> EDIT; Holy shit.


Wow, that was so unexpected.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jeez, this is a huge surprise. A massive blow for Dortmund. Bayern are going to be unstoppable.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> To hell with Gotze. How the fuck could he agree to move to Bayern? Maybe he wants to work with Pep, Idk, but still... Your hometown club won the German league the last two seasons, you are in the CL semi final and Klopp is a fantastic manager. You son of a bitch, Gotze.
> 
> Uli Hoeness spoke on how worried he is that the Bundesliga is going to turn into a SPL (pre Rangers demotion) where only Bayern and Dortmund win the title. Well it's now obvious that he wants it to be a one team league.
> 
> Cheering for Barca tonight.


uli hoeness is a hypocrite though. why do you seem surprised?

none of the big wigs ever want what's fair.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I will NEVER respect Gotze as a player again, ever. What a MASSIVE FUCKING CUNT. An absolute vile piece of shit. 

Not only is he a selfish cunt for leaving for BVB's main rivals, he cripples his team by doing this the day before the fucking semi-final of the CL of which is BVB's biggest game ever.

CUNT


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, you have to wonder about the timing. Dortmund probably going to be really distracted before one of their biggest games in years.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Loud Alarm said:


> well that's the bundesliga for the next 10 or so years done and dusted.
> 
> glad ffp is helping clubs like dortmund retain their best players and keeping the big clubs in check.


Has nothing to do with FFP. Dortmund wanted to keep him but Bayern matched the release clause. Both teams are rich anyway.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Out of consideration for the UEFA Champions League semi-final first leg between Dortmund and Real Madrid on Wednesday 24 April, FC Bayern had intended to wait until after the match before communicating this to BVB.


im so sure. soooooo sure.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I think I read that the clause expires this month so thats why they made the move now.

yup even though its daily fail surely can't be a coincidence since its outside of the transfer window
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...o-Gotze-Borussia-Dortmund-release-clause.html


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> *semi-final of the CL of which is BVB's biggest game ever.*


Nope, champions league final 1997.

Can't believe he has agreed to leave tbh. I don't what to make of the move though. It's bad that he's going to Bayern, but at least he's staying in the Bundesliga and not going elsewhere where the money is coing from a rich tycoon investor

Hopefully BVB find a good replacement


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's worse that he's going to their main rivals in Germany than a PSG abroad. For Dortmund fans.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

More than the Gotze signing, I’m very interested to see the implications this will have. I could see Dortmund crumbling, they have a huge summer ahead of them. Assuming Lewandowski goes too, which seems all but certain. They should have a lot coming in, between the CL revenue and the transfer fee’s. They can either reinvest in top talent and, or allow themselves to be sucked back into mediocrity. There are players out there I could see them targeting – Jovetic, Isco, Draxler etc. They’ll have to be prepared to up their wage bill, they can’t become a selling club. It’s sad, I was really looking forward to a long Pep vs Klopp rivalry. Looks like it’s going to be another dynasty for Pep. 

The effect on Bayern will be huge too. They already have world class talent on the bench. Robben will be a great signing for a team, so will Gomez. You even wonder how Shaqiri’s going to get a look in with Gotze/Muller/Kroos/Ribery, unless they’re gonna ship of Ribery too, although I think he would have suited Pep.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Gotze what are you doing? stahp


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Nope, champions league final 1997.
> 
> Can't believe he has agreed to leave tbh. I don't what to make of the move though. It's bad that he's going to Bayern,* but at least he's staying in the Bundesliga and not going elsewhere where the money is coing from a rich tycoon investor*
> 
> Hopefully BVB find a good replacement


that's absurd. as a dortmund fan you're happier seeing him in bayern colours playing against dortmund than him playing in a different league, away from league harm?

come on.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

It's pretty sad to see a few of their key players talking of leaving, and one already out the door. Gundogan says he wants to play in Spain or England, Lewandowski probably out of the door this summer, and Reus will no doubt be an interest to any club in coming years. Hummels also. It's been tremendous to watch them all play together on a weekly basis, and very entertaining, but I suppose, until they consistently keep up a challenge in the league & the Champions League, they will always be a selling club. Big summer for them. Got to use all their cash to build a better bench and replace their key roles, and plan for life after players like Reus & Gundogan.

Hopefully they don't lose Jurgen Klopp to Real Madrid. That would just be an absolute kick in the stones for the club.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Nope, champions league final 1997.
> 
> *Can't believe he has agreed to leave tbh*. I don't what to make of the move though. It's bad that he's going to Bayern, but at least he's staying in the Bundesliga and not going elsewhere where the money is coing from a rich tycoon investor
> 
> Hopefully BVB find a good replacement


Dortmund are the casual fans' heroes with the football they play but let's not get carried away, Bayern are a fucking huge club. They're on fire now, best team in Germany and could be the best in Europe. Pep's going there. It's not hard at all to figure out why he's going to Bayern. Dortmund can't compete with the level of club Bayern are. The timing is really bad though.

If I was a Dortmund fan, like Kiz said, I would want him going anywhere but our rivals.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

At least he's not going to Schalke 8*D


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't think this was what Pep had in mind when he said he wanted to challenge himself.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I would honestly have preferred if we signed someone from another league, but apparently Pep wanted Gotze and Gotze wanted Pep.

Dortmund should definitely be in for Isco now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*City will get Isco.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Isco's a similar player to Silva and Nasri so I'd only see City signing him if one of them left (most likely Nasri.) Isco at Dortmund would be great.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'll be surprised if Nasri stays. Or at least if they continue to rely on him. Silva's been below par this season and they've suffered going forward from it. They really need to strengthen that 3 behind the striker in the summer.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

French media are saying Cavani is off to PSG in the summer


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

WOW! PSG would have agreed a 4 year deal with Cavani, according to Radio RMC


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't understand why everyone's so MAD. Bayern saw a player they wanted and got them. Dortmund's no small time club, plenty of players will be attracted to them. Gotze's not leaving on a free. Dortmund gets 37 mil to find themselves a replacement. Hummels, Reus, Gundogan & Lewandowski are all more important to the club than Gotze is.

I think the fact is that Gotze was so identifiable with Dortmund, being their youth product and all, and now Bayern just gets him. Only, really, he's just going to a bigger club.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *I'll be surprised if Nasri stays. Or at least if they continue to rely on him. Silva's been below par this season and they've suffered going forward from it. They really need to strengthen that 3 behind the striker in the summer.*


Although Silva hasn't been at his best this season, I still think they view him as their primary playmaker, so I'm sure he'll still be a major part of the side. As for the other positions behind the striker, I don't know. Mancini doesn't seem to like wingers much (despite signing Sinclair in the summer ). Expecting Nasri to leave and City to strengthen those areas.

Cavani + Ibra up front for PSG would be scary.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *I'll be surprised if Nasri stays. Or at least if they continue to rely on him. Silva's been below par this season and they've suffered going forward from it. They really need to strengthen that 3 behind the striker in the summer.*


still created the 2nd most chances in the league. he'd look a lot better if the chances were finished.

cavani to psg is interesting. ibra has been linked with a move away, mostly because of mino, but there could be something in it


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ibra just signed for PSG, I find it very unlikely he'd move again so quickly. He's played for almost every major club anyway. :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

high tax rate + never played in england

i can see it happening. im not sure how his relationship is with bobby, as well as txiki and soriano from his barca days.

it is though from that maniac mino raiola. txiki was apparently seen with him a while ago tho.

ooooooh. we're getting into dat transfer window.

is it time for the OFFICIAL TRANSFER THREAD to make it's return?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Agree with HoL. I don't think Gotze is THAT much of a miss, he's had quite a string of games where he's been easy to pick off, and doesn't fight as hard to get out of a defenders pocket. Reus and Gundogan is much more vital. Gotze will get the press though, since he's been touted as the wonderkid for a fair while, and is probably a better player than Reus & Gundogan on FIFA.

Where did the Cavani to PSG rumours come from? Can see it as a possibillity tbf, but haven't seen it around the web.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Zlatan to chelsea or city would not surprise me if PSG are getting Cavani.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

highlights how other nations are overtaking england. Bigger players not interested in premiership anymore.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's not about BvB missing Gotze. He is a BvB player through and through and Dortmund have won the Bundesliga for the past two seasons, and are in the semi finals of the CL presently, so the thing is, it's cheap to switch to Bayern--their main rival. Yes, Dortmund did get the price, but the emotions are priceless. The timing is horrible too. They should have waited until the summer. This pretty much confirms Real's victory over Dortmund (not that it was ever in doubt).


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Zlatan to chelsea or city would not surprise me if PSG are getting Cavani.


He'll probably end up going back to Juventus.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Loud Alarm said:


> that's absurd. as a dortmund fan you're happier seeing him in bayern colours playing against dortmund than him playing in a different league, away from league harm?
> 
> come on.


I'm pissed that he's going to Bayern. But i'm glad that talent is staying in the Bundesliga too, rather than going to England or Spain.

I don't think Gotze is that vital for Dortmund, i've always thought he'd leave at some point. Not now, but at some point. Reus, Gundogan, Lewandowski, and Hummels are more important than Gotze, and if BVB can find a good replacement (Isco would be great)then the damage isn't that great.

Lewandowski will be a bigger miss imo.



Nige™ said:


> Dortmund are the casual fans' heroes with the football they play but let's not get carried away, Bayern are a fucking huge club. They're on fire now, best team in Germany and could be the best in Europe. Pep's going there. It's not hard at all to figure out why he's going to Bayern. Dortmund can't compete with the level of club Bayern are. The timing is really bad though.
> 
> If I was a Dortmund fan, like Kiz said, I would want him going anywhere but our rivals.


I thought he'd stay a few more years at least. I never thought he'd leave now. But he is a Bayern supporter so i can kinda understand why. Just the timing is so terrible



Desecrated said:


> Agree with HoL. I don't think Gotze is THAT much of a miss, he's had quite a string of games where he's been easy to pick off, and doesn't fight as hard to get out of a defenders pocket. Reus and Gundogan is much more vital. Gotze will get the press though, since he's been touted as the wonderkid for a fair while, and is probably a better player than Reus & Gundogan on FIFA.


I agree with this although Reus is a beast on fifa


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> He'll probably end up going back to Juventus.


They've just signed Llorente though?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Arnold Tricky said:


> They've just signed Llorente though?


Can never have too many strikers.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

why would they sell zlatan? They are looking to improve the squad. Keeping Zlatan and adding Cavani will do that. Gives them more options for keeping the team fit for Champions League games.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

> *Lisandro Lopez has opened the door to a move to Tottenham in the summer after revealing that he is ready to quit Lyon.*
> 
> The 30-year-old striker has reportedly become disillusioned following several rows with manager Remi Garde in recent weeks, and now wants to leave.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Judas and his 30 pieces of silver


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Loud Alarm said:


> is it time for the OFFICIAL TRANSFER THREAD to make it's return?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Cavani has left his wife for a supermarket cashier, odd.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

an ugly one at that


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Loud Alarm said:


> is it time for the OFFICIAL TRANSFER THREAD to make it's return?


Do it, I want to start the Barry to Chelsea rumours. :barry

I did prefer transfer rumours before twitter etc. though when there was just that one bullshitter kid at school coming up with bogus rumours. It was more of a novelty then, now there is a whole planet of those type of people on twitter. :jose


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

AlexHumph said:


> Cavani has left his wife for a supermarket cashier, odd.


His wife left him I thought. He cheated on her so she filed for divorce.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Same thing :side:

Also apparently Lewandowski is signing for Bayern as well now according to Heynecks' agent


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, just saw that on twitter. fucking Bayern.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:neuer Bayern the cunts.

This is some serious Galacticos nonsense they are pulling here. Their squad will be even more mind blowing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

We're buying the world, baby.

Srsly, what the fuck?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

There's only one man who can be behind these leaks.










Problem Dortmund?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Probably just Guardiola stocking up before letting some players walk.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

RIP Dortmund.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

wow Bayern, not like having Gomez, Mandzukic and Pizarro already isn't enough. If it's true about Lewandowski, RIP Bundesliga (more so than now 8*D)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Inb4 Bayern buy Hummels, Reus, die Südtribüne and get Klopp to assist Pep.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bayern are way superior tactically now they counterattack superbly and can also play the possession game


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I really hope Lewandowski doesn't leave Dortmund. Don't think Bayern need him anyway. He should stay at Dortmund.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He should come to Chelsea and get paid very highly to play on Thursday nights.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

We'be been looking to find someone to replace Torres since March 2011


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

aren't Chelsea looking at Schurrle instead?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah. Because it makes sense to go after all them left wingers. Hazard, Oscar, Mata, De Bruyne, Moses, Marin, Piazon... It's just not enough options for the left.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'd love schurrle at Liverpool which just adds to the unrealistic list of players i want.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ok having this debate with friends, who is better Cavani or Falcao? Reasons as well?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I like Cavani more but Falcao is a better player. Better pace and as good at finishing.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Falcao- because he has a cooler name.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I like Cavani more but Falcao is a better player. Better pace and as good at finishing.


I agree that Falcao is better than Cavani, but I very much doubt he's quicker. Cavani is very quick, and I wouldn't say that pace is a hallmark of Falcao's game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah cavani is faster than falcao.

however falcao is lethal with both feet and his head, which is extraordinary for his size. it depends on the system you play really.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I have it as:

Falcao
RVP=Lewandowski
Cavani


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lewandowski is better than RVP


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Falcao's better than Cavani imo. A better shot and also a better eye for goal.

^ Lewa is about the same level as RvP.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If you offered me all 4 as a manager right now I'd take Lewnadowski. Age probably being the defining factor over Van Persie.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

RVP
Falcao and Lewa
Cavani

Yes i'm bias.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I agree with that so it's not bias, it's right.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like wolves are going down.

Moxey and Morgan should be shot tbh.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wolves fans :lol they ain't happy, sacking mick looks like the worst decision in recent memory.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Falcao
RVP
Cavani
IBRA :ibra
Lewers


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pique and Shakira should get the FUCK OUT of Barcelona once we get his spot filled. 

Fucking wanker.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK GOAL by Nuri Sahin.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Turn the english subtitles on :lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Messi just scored THE GOAT goal.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Messi is just stupidly good.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If this game doesn't show just how weak this team is, then I don't know what will.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol pathetic.

bunch of losers. Bayern are gonna destroy us at Camp Nou. Deservingly so.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Have Atleti ever beaten Madrid? It seems like just when you think they might do it, they contrived to fuck it all up. It must be the most one sided derby in all of football, but it really shouldn't be.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Just read that the last time they beat them was 1999, 25 matches ago.

How did they not win that? fpalm


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:wilkins at Messi's goal. Bravo. The difference in Barca when Messi came on was nuts. Not just from Messi but the whole team stepped it up as soon as he was introduced. Pique is still lol bad. Not sure how Real won that match. Possession doesn't earn the points guys :brodgers*


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

why do the entire Barcelona guys awake when messi is on the pitch...granted hes the best ever but Barcelona themselves posses such talent why do they wake after messi comes...this is a sad situation


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Iniesta missing too makes just as much difference. Granted that team that started is far Barca's elite.*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't look now but Werder Bremen are 2 points above the relegation zone in Germany! Same team who was in the Europa League final and playing in the Champions League in the past 3-4 years. They played Hoffenheim at home next week which is a massive six pointer, Hoffenheim are currently 17th but getting some results under their new coach

Although the title race was long over, the relegation and European races in Bundesliga are tight. Four clubs fighting to avoid relegation, 5 clubs fighting for the final CL spot + 2-3 clubs still in contention for Europe. Really only 5-6 teams with nothing to play for


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Big game between Schalke & Hamburg tomorrow. If Hamburg win then they go fourth if Frankfurt fail to win.

The relegation battle is hotting up too. Going to be a great end to the season


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

God Pique is such a fucking ******. 

Was at the gym tonight and what fuelled my adrenaline was the thought of strangling that bone headed moron. 

When was the last fucking time anyone said "Oh man I'm so glad Pique was on the pitch today, he really was the difference for Barca?" 

Not even a top 30 defender. Worthless, absolutely worthless. He's an embarrassment to both Barca and Spain. Fuck off, you big bald headed fuck.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Messi will score 4 goals against Bayern, but Bayern will get that away goal. #OneManTeam.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Nastasic would be a great fit for Barca.

Coutinho & Gundogan too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well too bad for barca then

we're not a selling club


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

they can have Gary Cahill

if they are willing to pay

and pay big


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

and we won't be selling Coutinho anytime soon.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Nastasic would be a great fit for Barca.
> 
> Coutinho & Gundogan too.


*A competent CB who isn't on his last legs would be a great fit for Barca.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

solution: clone a younger puyol

thrice

that way you have two world class CBs and a sub


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Wolves could easily bounce back just like Norwich and Southampton did.

James Vaughan :mark: 

Covered myself for some heart ache vs Barnsley on the last game by backing us to get relegated at 25/1.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca could do worse than the greek cb with a really long name from schalke who im not going to bother spelling out

we've been linked to him (shocker) and he has a 17 mil release clause.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i wish we'd be linked to young CBs

:terry1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you are a website

DO IT YOURSELF


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

> Chelsea being heavily linked to next crop of Pooyall clones being produced in same lab they built messi all those years ago
> 
> Source: JOAL.com: Score to live


very interesting


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

has legs imo


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> Arsenal 'open talks with Lyon over summer Maxime Gonalons transfer'


Physical young CDM :mark:, been good for Lyon this year I've heard.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i bet he'll be coming in with MV'ila and mata too as soon as he finishes his physical


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

M'vilas too busy fucking under age prostitutes and getting banned from the national team.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

According to rumors, we're signing Jovetic, Casillas, two CBs whose names I don't remember, and a CDM whose name is a top secret. #NextSeasonIsOurs

I also heard Villa's on his way to the Colney after the CL second leg to sign his contract.

:wenger

I think we should also make a bid for Neymar, while we're on it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kiz said:


> barca could do worse than the greek cb with a really long name from schalke who im not going to bother spelling out
> 
> we've been linked to him (shocker) and he has a 17 mil release clause.


kyriakos papadopoulos? he's good on FMside haven't seen him much irl though


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

He has 87 potential on FIFA so he must be good.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rush said:


> kyriakos papadopoulos? he's good on FMside haven't seen him much irl though


no the other young greek cb at schalke with a long name and release clause

:hendo5


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


> no the other young greek cb at schalke with a long name and release clause
> 
> :hendo5


Vasileios Pliatsikas?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

defensive midfielder
doesn't have a 17 mil release clause

but nice try

:hendo


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Schalke 4-1 Hamburg. They take a step closer to CL qualification next season.

Also, Gary Bloom was commentating for ESPN. Haven't heard him commentate in a while. I remember he used to do Serie A here in the UK and the World Cup. Good to hear him commentate again


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Bayern are getting all the luck this season. I mean how often do you get a female streaker?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sociedad lead valencia. massive step forwards towards the champions league qualifiers. really hope they make it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

time for everyone's favourite league video


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NORTHAMPTON TOWN! :mark:

Holding a lead going into Sunday is great to see, but I doubt they'll progress to League 1. They seem to go German when it matters most.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fill out the champions league final?

invade russia in the winter?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Choke in the big one


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Kiz said:


> time for everyone's favourite league video


:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

there's a lot of getting hit in the knackers in that. :lol


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I swear I heard the theme to the Paul O'Grady Show in that :darkheskey

EDIT: I did :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bayern/Dortmund tomorrow in a preview for the Champions League final. 

:bateman


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> Bayern/Dortmund tomorrow in a preview for the Champions League final.
> 
> :bateman


what is this? WCW?

giving a ppv main event on free tv just before it happens? :wilkins

it better end in a double DQ in 2 minutes


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Championship final day :mark: Hoping for:

1. Cardiff City
2. Watford
3. Hull City
4. Brighton
5. Crystal Palace
6. Leicester

With either Leicester (because they have Chris Wood) or Crystal Palace (because they have Ian Holloway) to win the playoffs.

And next season, Burnley will go up too :cheer


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Der Klassiker! :mark:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Championship is pretty interesting at the moment. Hull going up at Watford's expense atm.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Championship is GOAT.

Hull scoring now. Crazy. Nearly every scenario has came up at some point today and a team will probably get relegated with 57 fucking points.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Hoping Watford go up, Hull lose in the playoffs 11111 - 0, Huddersfield go down and Leeds liquidate.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Paul McShane with the goal.

Genuinely the worst player in the history of football.

:lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hull just turned it around in the space of a few minutes, 2-1 up now, i'd rather Hull go up that Watford


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hull City now ahead :lmao I think Watford are going up regardless of whether it's through the play-off's or if Hull bottle it big time, there current squad is strong


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Paul McShane with the goal.
> 
> Genuinely the worst player in the history of football.
> 
> :lmao


Had one GOAT performance for us against spurs then was so garbage afterwards.


Blackburn and Wolves goal and my Goals Galore comes in. Jordan Rhodes plz. Wolves apparently had a legit goal ruled out and their own player heading one over which was going in


edit - RHODES


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Just need a Barnsley goal and a Derby goal which will as it stands Milwall will go down


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So who's watching the Champions League Final tonight?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

city vs swansea?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

danny_boy said:


> Just need a Barnsley goal and a Derby goal which will as it stands Milwall will go down


Well just the Derby goal needed now then :torres


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Just need a Barnsley goal and a Derby goal which will as it stands Milwall will go down


:mark:

Really hoping Peterborough stay up. They're a Palace goal away from going down though. enaldo


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

For fuck sake Barnsley....


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Hudders safe now as it stands. Dis shit cray :lelbron


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Too little too late Sammon you useless sack of shit :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

FOOTBALL :mark: :mark: :mark: DAT DRAMA, MY GOD :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao Hull fans invade the pitch, a minute later Cardiff get a penalty and score, if Watford score they take the automatic spot


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao :lmao 

CHAOS!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool Hull


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:wilkins


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hull fans invading the pitch despite not knowing if they are going up fpalm


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

lol Bolton

Hope Brighton win the playoffs


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SUB YOURSELF ON, ZOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

This is something else, Leeds drawing with Watford who are down to 10 men with there 3'rd choice keeper in goal who is making his professional debut and yet it's Leeds who are playing with everybody behind the ball

Love these final days!

EDIT OH MY WORD THE KEEPER FUCKED UP, HULL ARE GOING UP!!!!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DAFUQ AM I WATCHING


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

SN0WMAN said:


> Hoping Watford go up, Hull lose in the playoffs 11111 - 0, Huddersfield go down and Leeds liquidate.


What did I do to piss god off?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh dear.

:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WATFORD KEEPER (Edit: although he's just a young guy in fairness, just LOL at Fergie Jr then)

FERGIE JUNIOR RELEGATED


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well done Hull but really feel for the young lad in goal for watford. Leicester in playoffs thanks to late winner over forest of all teams and wolves down with peterborough. Exciting last day and i fancy brighton in the playoffs but would prefer leicester.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

PALACE :hb


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That shit was crazy. Just glad we saved ourselves before today.

The end to the Hull game was insane. You literally couldn't have written a better script. I didn't want them or Watford going up. Hull will rival Derby 07/8's record for being the shittest team in Premiership history and Watford have abused the loan system to a disgraceful level with the Udinese & Hercules players from their owners' other clubs. I'd rather Hull in the end tbh.

I'm glad that arrogant bastard Ferguson took Peterborough down. He thinks he's Jose Mourinho and after what he did to Preston, then his dad recalling all the loan players and getting the likes of Pulis to do the same still makes me sick. The guy killed Preston and should've been sacked sooner before it was too late. Sir Alex's reaction was beyond petulant. I'd have liked Millwall to drop but happy Peterborough went down. Wolves just :lol. So happy it wasn't us because it could've been.

Bolton missing out on the play offs was disappointing. I had a feeling Leicester would sneak back in after their shit run and just being there on the edge of it all. I hope Brighton go up. Palace & Leicester both in poor form. Watford are a disgrace and I admire Brighton as a club. Their style of football is good too and they're in hot form, which is so important going into the play offs. I hope they do it!

Watford v Leicester & Brighton v Palace.

From a Rovers point of view I'm glad the season's over. So much needs to happen off the field as well as on it in the summer. Manager, board & squad needs changing. Not much work to do!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad bolton missed out.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The semi-main event up next.

Be gentle bayern plz..


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh dear at the team Bayern has put out. So this is basically an exhibition. Schieber playing up front guarantees this being a goal shy game.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

glad shaqiri has started, deserves some more playing time for sure. don't really care about the result of this particular game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Di Stefano is about to marry this girl. 










I'm sure she's marrying him for his great personality.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

She's 36? Pfft, Hefner wouldn't be caught dead with a woman that old. I'm sure he knows what she's after anyway, and at his age I doubt he even cares. He just wants dat ass.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Di Stefano is a great man in fairness. Genuinely likeable unlike some of the other football GOATs (Pele, Maradona, Cruyff, etc.)


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

66'	Lazio [6 - 0] Bologna
22'	[1 - 0]	M. Klose 
32'	[2 - 0]	A. Hernanes 
36'	[3 - 0]	M. Klose 
39'	[4 - 0]	M. Klose 
50'	[5 - 0]	M. Klose 
61'	[6 - 0]	M. Klose

Klose, STAHP.

:jose


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

JUVENTUS :hb


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bryan D. said:


> 66'	Lazio [6 - 0] Bologna
> 22'	[1 - 0]	M. Klose
> 32'	[2 - 0]	A. Hernanes
> 36'	[3 - 0]	M. Klose
> ...


:mark:

GOAT


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Incredible how Juventus have won the title without one of their strikers getting into double figures, yet they are the 2nd highest scorers in the league with 67, and Vidal is their top scorer with just 10 goals. Who needs strikers?

bama


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Teams that want to win the Champions League.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Fair point. At least they've got Llorente joining in the summer.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a poor start from Barcelona. Betis already scored.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE GOAT Alexis Sanchez


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Radio Clyde News‏@RadioClydeNews21sA man who collapsed at the Kilmarnock vs Hibs game earlier has died.

 RIP


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Barcelona 1-2 Betis. Half-time.

Btw, Cavani is fucking ridiculous. What a player.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We're gonna lose La Liga.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

EGame said:


> We're gonna lose La Liga.


Is that even "possible"? 

:mourinho


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

CAVANI


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD MESSI


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> OH MY GOD MESSI


things EGame shouts during sex


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WE GOAT NOW


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Messi and Cavani GOATing.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WE LA LIGA NOW


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Holy fuck at Barca's 4th goal


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tito's tactics---> :messi

If :messi fails ---> We played good, just bad luck. 

Behind Spurs, we are the next closest to a one man team. 

Messi not only influences the game physically, but his presence on the pitch increases the entire teams confidence and makes them play way better. We really need to a get a player that wont be influenced like that, as without Messi we are complete garbage. And in cases where Messi cannot carry the team (ie Bayern) we get destroyed. 

WE NEED TO SIGN enaldo

*---Ter Stegen---
Alves/Montoya---Pique---Hummels---Alba
---Busquets---
Xavi/Thiago---Iniesta/Cesc
Neymar/Deulofeu---Messi---Ronaldo​*
or

*---Ter Stegen---
Alves/Montoya---Pique---Hummels---Alba
---Busquets---Song---
Iniesta---Xavi/Thiago/Cesc---Ronaldo
---Messi---*​


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Brentford :lmao

Was 4-2 up on agg and now it's tied 4-4 after Brentford have conceded yet another late goal, going into Extra Time now


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Brentford did manage to win in the penalty shootout, but should have never came to that, they controlled the played but conceded sloppy goals

In La Liga, Sociedad lose at Getafe and Valencia are right back in the hunt for 4th place, the final CL spot. With Malaga being banned form Europe next season they aren't in the conversation for 4th


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Benfica dropped points at home making the Portuguese league having probably the most competitive title race. Both Benfica and Porto are unbeaten this season but Benfica have a two pointd edge. In Russia the distance between 1st and 2nd is 3 points but there are only two matches left (CSKA leading Zenit) and its close in Belgium as well


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

We need to win against Benfica this coming Saturday. We just need. We can't afford to lose more points but the fact is: Benfica has been better lately but Porto is now more confident because of their result today. Let's see what happens. It is going to be a great game i assure you.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> Mourinho hits back at Pepe in Casillas row: "Pepe has a problem... his name is Raphael Varane."


:lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> "It is not easy for a 30-year-old man with experience to be run over by a kid," Mourinho said. "I have had the courage to play a kid.
> "I perfectly understand the frustration of Pepe, which has translated into the words that he has said.
> "I understand that it is not an easy situation but I have to try to be honest and I think that very few don't believe that the future of Real Madrid is Varane and Sergio Ramos."
> 
> ...


Too good :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

moureen sure likes to run his mouth for someone who's been completely pantsed in the league, that's for sure.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

That Jose quote on pepe is fucking brilliant and true :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

eagerly anticipating the story where Moureen shits on perez's desk

and does this


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Probably the only Mou interview where I agree 100% with everything he said.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> moureen sure likes to run his mouth for someone who's been completely pantsed in the league, that's for sure.


You're gonna hate "moureen" more next season when he is schooling that dope of a manager little bobby 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Burton and Derby are currently competing in a friendly and it's 6-8 to Derby :lol

Edit: it ended 8-8


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone watched the series of press conferences Jose did in the last few days? Basically burying Casillas, Pepe and Iniesta, saying that he's staying just to create some noise with the press :lol Awesome, basically saying that if he's leaving, he's burning every bridge possible while doing it. 






Finally...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Muller is so good.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Reus double saves a point for BVB at Wolfsburg


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wolfsburg looked like they'd got a big 3 points, Reus is a monster.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WE LA LIGA NOW


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

You want to be Serie A EGame










GOAT :brie

Bendtner and Anelka with winner's medals =/


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

haribo said:


> You want to be Serie A EGame
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's not half bad either :darren


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

haribo said:


> You want to be Serie A EGame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to lick her armpits.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

She is fucking stunning.


Also Porto beat benfica tonight with a 91st min goal to win the league.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Still got one more game I think.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Still got one more game I think.


Portuguese league? ahh just the way they celebrated but i guess they think it's over, i haven't checked the table or anything though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah. They needed the win to overtake Benfica. They were both unbeaten for the season.

Good preparation for Benfica for this Wednesday :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Yeah. They needed the win to overtake Benfica. They were both unbeaten for the season.
> 
> Good preparation for Benfica for this Wednesday :brodgers


Shame it wasn't the last game with them both unbeaten going into it.

They will be mentally drained and playing chelsea in the final won't help.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We'll need Hazard to stand any chance. If Hazard doesn't play too much responsibility falls on Mata, as Moses comes in and he's terrible. Although, he does love the Europa League. Maybe we can loan him back to Wigan next season for him to continue his Europa League love affair.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lampard winner?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't even put that thought in my head...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Moses and torres do quite well in europa

must be the lower standards

upside is, ramires wont be banned in europe so he can play that game. yay!

ideal formation:

Cech
azpi- luiz- BRAN- coleslaw
Ramires- lampy
bosscar- JUAN- 'azar
nando

I just wish MRLSH was still here to fuck up benefica


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Poor guy :terry1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

lolJesus. Deserves it for being a cunt. I hope we beat them and he cries again on Wednesday.

That team looks good, Redead. I don't think Hazard will be fit though, so probably put Moses in his where he is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Moses is solid in Europa. Hopefully Mata and Oscar pick up the slack

Hopefully rafa pulls a 2005 and actually delivers in Europe

inb4 Benayoun comes on as a 80th minute sub


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm a Benfica fan, heart breaking loss but we didn't deserve a point at all. Our coach Jorge Jesus ruined it, started playing not to lose in the final 20 minutes and it bit us hard. There's still 1 game to go, Porto only has a 1 point lead in an away game vs Pacos de Ferreira. Pacos has 3rd place locked up(CL playoffs), they only have 3 losses all season. Its possible Benfica wins the league, they deserve it . Played fantastic all year and to lose this way is truely unfair. Porto struggled all year and still managed to be undefeated. I doubt Porto loses points next Sunday

Benfica went from being able to take 3 titles in 2 weeks to maybe losing them all after this really deflating loss.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

JOAL.com said:


> Moses is solid in Europa. Hopefully Mata and Oscar pick up the slack
> 
> Hopefully rafa pulls a 2005 and actually delivers in Europe
> 
> inb4 Benayoun comes on as a 80th minute sub


Rafa will deliver. :side:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Kelvin was FC Porto's hero.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Green Light said:


> Poor guy :terry1


Holy feels. His hairdo and/or the weight of the world force him to his knees. What a blow.

I really hope he gets a little REDEMPTION against Chelsea.



RFalcao said:


> Kelvin was FC Porto's hero.


From absolute zero to hero.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a great win. I love you Porto!!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Quality finish! The strike that is.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Here you have:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Apk8JzXgkqg


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joel said:


> lolJesus. Deserves it for being a cunt. I hope we beat them and he cries again on Wednesday.
> 
> That team looks good, Redead. I don't think Hazard will be fit though, so probably put Moses in his where he is.


LOL you hate him for stating a fact, that Benfica were better than Chelsea in the Champions League? Pathetic.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Quality finish! The strike that is.












quality finish, goals galore down early too :hb


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Spoiler: greatness


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

IncapableNinja said:


> Holy feels. His hairdo and/or the weight of the world force him to his knees. What a blow.
> 
> I really hope he gets a little REDEMPTION against Chelsea.


Benfica deserve to be champions this season. This is the 2nd season in a row where he coughed up a 4 point lead, he can't seem to control the ship when it needs it the most. He just can't beat Porto when it matters, we beat them only once in the league in 4 seasons while losing 5 times and drawing 2.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

My local side, FC Halifax town are in the playoff final today. Could be promoted back to the Conference. Come on the Shaymen!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sleeper said:


> LOL you hate him for stating a fact, that Benfica were better than Chelsea in the Champions League? Pathetic.


So much better that they lost both legs?

Anyway, it's not that he thought it, it's the way he put it across.

Seriously, sometimes it's best to just not post, because when you're posting purely based on hate, you post a lot of shit. You need to relax and stop feeling the need in putting your worthless opinions in Chelsea matters.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh my word.

96th minute penalty given to Leicester to go to the championship final.

OH ALMUNIA SAVES! AND THE REBOUND.

AND WATFORD AT THE OTHER END HAVE WON IT!!!

That is the craziest ending to a game I have ever seen.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

OMG FOOTBALL!!!

JUSTICE. :ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh my Goodness

Leicester with a penalty in the last minute, saved by Almunia and then Watford go up the other end and score

unbelievable stuff


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Knockaert in tears. Serves you right you cheat. Karma.


----------



## staycold (Dec 16, 2011)

Absolutely crazy! Glad to see Watford make the final, never seen anything like that!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

One of the most incredible endings I've ever seen. Almunia GOATing like a boss.

Delighted for Zola, it was never a penalty and would have been so cruel on him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WHY THE FUCK DO I KEEP MISSING THINGS LIKE THIS????????


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It was truly amazing.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What a shit attempt at the rebound too. A few yards out and he misses a rebound with the keeper on the ground, useless.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> What a shit attempt at the rebound too. A few yards out and he misses a rebound with the keeper on the ground, useless.


That rebound was amazing. Seemed to take Almunia forever and a day to react to the initial save and then he sort of collapsed on the weak sauce toe poke.

Ridiculous all round. I really hope there was a camera focused on Zola from the penalty to the Watford goal.

:bosh2


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Amazing scenes.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful sweet footballing justice.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> So much better that they lost both legs?
> 
> Anyway, it's not that he thought it, it's the way he put it across.
> 
> Seriously, sometimes it's best to just not post, because when you're posting purely based on hate, you post a lot of shit. You need to relax and stop feeling the need in putting your worthless opinions in Chelsea matters.


If I were you I'd just ignore posts such as Sleeper's one which is based solely on hate disregarding the FACT that Benfica lost twice vs Chelsea in two games. Can't say they were better when they couldn't even get a draw at least once.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> If I were you I'd just ignore posts such as Sleeper's one which is based solely on hate disregarding the FACT that Benfica lost twice vs Chelsea in two games. Can't say they were better when they couldn't even get a draw at least once.


I wish I could, but he posts a lot in this section which I have to moderate, so it's pointless.

Benfica moved the ball better than us. They kept the ball better than us. But they took so many long shots which ran up the shot count, so people think they absolutely dominated us. They didn't.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Green Light said:


>


This was when she found out Richard Hillman was a serial killer.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The last minute of that Watford game was beautiful. Deja vu from the Doncaster/Brentford game.

This is the new ' in ' thing .


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lol at Muntari. What a shit cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Roma vs Milan suspended due to racial abuse


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Yesterday, while watching Porto vs Benfica.

:lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

leonardo and ibra have a fight in the locker room while celebrating the title win


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They didn't have a fight. They were just a little angry with each other.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

WTF is that gif all about :lol


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joel said:


> So much better that they lost both legs?
> 
> Anyway, it's not that he thought it, it's the way he put it across.
> 
> Seriously, sometimes it's best to just not post, because when you're posting purely based on hate, you post a lot of shit. You need to relax and stop feeling the need in putting your worthless opinions in Chelsea matters.


Says the guy that hates Benfica for actually playing football. My hate for Chelsea isn't irrational at all. I've had praise for plenty involved with Chelsea before (Mata, Ancellotti, etc.), but I just general hate the club because for the most parts, your players, fans and the vast majority of people involved in your club are cunts. Deal with it. You just can't deal with someone telling it like it is.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sleeper said:


> *Says the guy that hates Benfica for actually playing football.* My hate for Chelsea isn't irrational at all. I've had praise for plenty involved with Chelsea before (Mata, Ancellotti, etc.), but I just general hate the club because for the most parts, your players, fans and the vast majority of people involved in your club are cunts. Deal with it. You just can't deal with someone telling it like it is.


Do you see the crap that can be said when you don't think or analyse? Bananas, read my posts properly and then respond to me, or don't converse with me at all.

It is clear why I don't particularly like Jorge Jesus (not Benfica). It has been said many times. If you don't understand ask me instead of making up nonsense. Ok?

If you hate Chelsea, you hate Chelsea. I don't really care about the opinion of someone as yourself. But if you're talking your usual crap, at times I'm going to let you know that. Ok?


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=T5xomrO-7oA#t=490s

The Paris Saint Germain is a shame for french football, next year, we will kick their ass, they can go to hell with their stupid has-been and like we, the Paris' haters love to say
Paris, Paris, we fuck you


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Brighton on top vs CP :mark:

Hope they get promoted. Gus Poyet seems like he'll be a great manager one day.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ribery said he will never talk to Boateng again after he poured beer on him, which conflicts with Ribery's muslim faith

big words coming from a guy caught with underage french prostitutes 3 years ago


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ZAHA 8*D


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Still hoping for a Brighton win but either way, whoever wins this match >>>> Watford (I'll though I will feel bad for Zola - top bloke)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking Wilfy Zaha :mark: get in lad.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ZAHA again 8*D


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*ZAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

It's Zahia and Ribery didn't know she wasn't major. I think being with a prostitute is for idiots but many other athlete do that ....


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

All the Brighton fans heading for the exits, at least stay and applaud them for the final home game of the season, at least they made the playoffs


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Eclairal said:


> It's Zahia and Ribery didn't know she wasn't major. I think being with a prostitute is for idiots but many other athlete do that ....


This.


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

Palace :clap


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22511594



> Paris St-Germain block Real Madrid move for Carlo Ancelotti
> 
> Paris St-Germain have rejected an approach from Real Madrid for the French club's coach, Carlo Ancelotti.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Up the eagles :hb

One more win


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

*Npower Championship Play Off Final*

On Monday 27th May at 3pm Watford FC will play Crystal Palace FC at Wembley Stadium in what is now known as the richest game of football worth an estimated jackpot of £110m up for grabs to the winner.

To reach the final Crystal Palace drew 0-0 at home to Brighton before winning 2-0 in the reverse fixture with both goals coming from Manchester United bound Wilfried Zaha. Watford lost their first leg away to Leicester 1-0 before leading 2-1 heading into the 95th minute at the home fixture. Referee Michael Oliver awarded a very debatable penalty to Leicester when Marco Cassetti was adjudged to have fouled Anthony Knockaert. Knockaert missed the penalty himself before Watford hit a counter attack with Troy Deeney, who started the season in prison, applying the finishing touch to send them to Wembley.

Both teams have had the same fortunes this season going through very good, and sometimes bad, form. Before their 2-0 win over Brighton on Monday evening Palace had only won 1 of their last 8 games, a 3-2 victory over Peterborough on the final day of the season. Watford started off slow but rapidly started to gather pace before being denied an automatic place on the final day of the season, losing 2-1 at home to Leeds.

In the first game of this season Watford beat Crystal Palace at Selhurst Park with 2 very late goals coming from Almen Abdi, Watford's Player of the Season, and Matej Vydra. On Friday 8th February at Vicarage Road it was Crystal Palace's turn to pull the game back by scoring 2 goals in 4 minutes by Ramage and Kevin Phillips to tie the game 2-2 after Watford scored twice inside the first 15 minutes. During this game Ian Holloway was very critical of Watford's loan policy which will add a little more incentive to this game for the Hornets.

For this game Palace will be without 30 goal Glenn Murray but will still be a very threatening force going forward with the likes of Zaha, Bolasie and Jedinak. Watford will be without young defender Tommie Hoban, who featured in the early parts of the season, due to a leg injury.

My Score Prediction - 3-1 to my team.....Watford FC

Latest Odds - Watford 27/20 with SportingBet, Draw 15/7 with Betdaq and Crystal Palace 47/23 on Betfair.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Npower Championship Play Off Final*

I like Palace but I hope Watford win, they win promotion every 7 years so...................


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Npower Championship Play Off Final*

Don't know if this needs its own thread but here's hoping Palace win. 6 points for us next season plus get to see Jedinak play in the Prem


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Npower Championship Play Off Final*

Really wanted to see Brighton go up but alas not. 

Hopefully Watford, because it will be hilarious to see them try and stay up with half their players on loan already.

Although, most of their loaned players are from the chairman's other club :hmm:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Npower Championship Play Off Final*










^This guy. What a gift from Zaha. 

I hope Palace go up.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Npower Championship Play Off Final*

I really don't mind, i like both sides.

leaning towards watford but i wouldn't be upset if palace go up.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Npower Championship Play Off Final*



Ever Wolf said:


> Really wanted to see Brighton go up but alas not.


Same 

If Palace go up then Zaha could of stayed


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Npower Championship Play Off Final*

I wanted Brighton up too. I'm not too fond of either Palace or Leicester but the way Watford have been allowed to abuse the lack of rules in place for loans from other clubs owned by their owner is nothing short of ridiculous when there are other loan restrictions in place.

It's not their fault they're allowed to exploit the system but there's no way in hell they should be able to.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Npower Championship Play Off Final*

I too wouldn't of minded Brighton up. Gives us a derby game seeing as we won't be playing Portsmouth anytime soon


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

EDIT: Wrong thread


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

My only concern is lack of established forward in the team, Muzza has been up front basically the whole season, I think Wilbraham has started three or something and with KPhillips being like 600 years old he doesn't have the legs for a full game whereas Watford have Vydra who is very dangerous. We're underdogs but that's how we like it and in a final's scenario anything can happen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

can someone explain to me how the game is worth 100 million?


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I think it's more the potential earnings. Increased TV revenue, Teams at the bottom of the premier league get 40 million which is more than winning the championship etc...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

JOAL.com said:


> can someone explain to me how the game is worth 100 million?


It sounds good in adverts and headlines. That's why.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Snowman said:


> I think it's more the potential earnings. Increased TV revenue, Teams at the bottom of the premier league get 40 million which is more than winning the championship etc...


but supposedly teams that win the championship or come 2nd and get direct promotion only earn 40 million each

so where does the rest of the money come from?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Minimum finishing spot, attendances and commercialisation.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It is mostly a marketing slogan. I think it's the difference you'd get from being in the bottom 3 of the Premier League compared to another season in the Championship. Basically, you get a lot more money for being shit in the Premier League than being good in the Championship.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah it's from TV money mainly, which is even more than this season. It's a crazy amount from next season, not to mention the parachute payments. It's more than a slogan as the revenue you'll get from being in the Premiership is worth what they say.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tv money for the bottom team is worth more than what we got for winning the league or something along those lines


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

still doesnt explain why they saw the team that wins the playoffs makes more than the team that is promoted automatically


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TV money for the Playoff final is a lot. So I think that is why.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

God, PSG's new logo is ugly as hell. It looks like, cartoon-ish. Old one was ten times better.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> #Atletico XI vs Real Madrid: Courtois, Juanfran, Miranda, Godín, Filipe, Mario Suárez, Gabi; Koke, Arda Turan, Diego Costa, Falcao.
> 
> 
> #RealMadrid XI vs Atletico: D López, Essien, Albiol, Ramos, Coentrao, Xabi Alonso, Khedira, Modric, Özil, Benzema, Ronaldo.


Hoping for a GOATCAO performance.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lmao what is the point of even watching this shit. 

Pathetico always collapse against Real.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hoping Ronaldo bags a few so he can come to Chelsea as a winner.

Three future Chelsea players playing tonight in Ronaldo, Falcao and Khedria. Very exciting :brodgers


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Fuck off Ronaldo.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Great header enaldo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

haha pathetico gonna pathetic

joke of a team


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol they're never beating Real again are they? 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*CR7 (Y)*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck yeah!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Fantastic run and pass by GOATCAO.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Falcao, stahp. 

enaldo


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Need a gif of that, Ronaldo looking like a baby :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Atletico's name is on the trophy here

:jose sent to the stands

lulz


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

He's mad. :lol

:jose


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd be mad too, this referee is fucking dreadful. Can't say I'm surprised given the standard of Spanish refereeing this season. For all the shit we give to Premier League refs, they're a million miles better than this shit.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

AlexHumph said:


> Need a gif of that, Ronaldo looking like a baby :lol




enaldo


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Horrible ref. Juanfran is probably MOTM so far.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

enaldo :jose







:terry


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Atletico managing to overcome the crooked officiating to lead.

:heskeymania


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

let's go atletico! :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Atletico overcoming DEM ODDS.

:cena3


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What a save from Courtois. Such a class keeper. :clap

Edit - And another! This guy is incredible! :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The ball doesn't want to go in.

:jose enaldo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

GOATois


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Damn, Courtois is such a beast.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

One of the best saves I've ever seen. Incredible.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

THIS IS AMAZING.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Calm down, Pepe and Ronaldo. Extreme Rules is Sunday. Not today.

:cena3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fucking lol

Edit: real scum
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

enaldo :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

DIVING, RED CARDS, PUNCHES, SHIT THROWN :mark:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*That was stupid from Ronaldo, ehh anyway i don't care that much about the cup after what happened in the CL.*_


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Always nice to see Real get their shit slapped.

This is beautiful


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd love to know what Ronaldo got sent off for. Seen it three times now and it doesn't look like he's hit him and even if he had it's only because Gabi's cleaned him out beforehand. Not sure at all.

Side note, I adore Diego Simeone - incredibly passionate individual who looks like he'd die for his players.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

You've ruined it! You've ruined it, damnit! There is pandemonium in the Copa Del Rey!

enaldo :jose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Di Maria rolling :lol

This is farcical.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Madrid are the biggest bunch of moaners I've ever seen :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Medo said:


> _*That was stupid from Ronaldo, ehh anyway i don't care that much about the cup after what happened in the CL.*_


:lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Pure entertainment.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well that was the most underwhelming Red Card I've ever seen

Get In Athleti!!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol this fucking ref.

Congrats to atletico

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

and its over

pls jose sacked soon so he can come home

SOON.jpg


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Time to come home now, Xabi :xabi


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> :lmao


_*Ummm what ?*_


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LOOOOL WHAT A GAME!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

"Since Mourinho arrived in Madrid, Atletico have won 4 trophies, compared to Reals' 3." 

THE SPECIAL ONE


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Jose fails again. His team has no discipline at all.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ronaldo to Man. United;
Jose Mourinho to Chelsea;
Xabi Alonso to Liverpool

Let's do this.

:rvp


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Ronaldo to Man. United;
> Jose Mourinho to Chelsea;
> Xabi Alonso to Liverpool
> 
> ...


Carvalho to Arsenal


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Great song :mark:


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Match summary: 3 goalpost, 2 amazing saves by Courtois. Should have been 5-1. :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Keep racking up that value, Courtois :brodgers

Now, time to come home, Mourinho. Time to come to your new home, Ronaldo :brodgers :brodgers


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Joke of a referee, tried to make a name for himself more than do his job. 

Congrats to Atletico. 

Now time for Jose and Essien to come back home. Next year the intensity of a Chelsea/Madrid match would be incredible.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ozil has confirmed me that he is a big dissapointment player always in the big games.*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

AlexHumph said:


> Carvalho to Arsenal


Nope. Higuain to Arsenal. :cool2

Giroud is better, anyway. :


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Left to go to the gym after the first half, as I was bored watching who ****** teams. 

But I will say this
*
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL MADRID. BUNCH OF USELESS CUNTS. ENJOY YOUR TROPHY LESS SEASON *******.*

IKER LOLILLAS
RAHPAEL LOLANE
LOLPE
SERGIO LOLMOS
FABIO LOLENTRAO
SAMI LOLDIRA 
CRISTIANO LOLNALDO
LOLKA
KARIM LOLZEMA
MESUT LOLZIL
LOLCELO
XABI LOLONSO
RAUL LOLBIOL
LUKA LOLDRIC
GONZALO LOLGUAIN
ANGELOL di MARIA 
DIEGO LOLPEZ
MICHAEL LOLSSIEN 

Bunch of COLOSSAL COCKSUCKERS


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Joke of a referee, tried to make a name for himself more than do his job.
> 
> Congrats to Atletico.
> 
> Now time for Jose and Essien to come back home. Next year the intensity of a Chelsea/Madrid match would be incredible.


Essien? Please no. :no: Sad but true. Guy has been on a huge decline for the past few seasons. Unbelievable really. Should be sold IMO.

:mourinho time to come home, boss!!! 

Unlucky Madrid. It's just written.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> Essien? Please no. :no: Sad but true. Guy has been on a huge decline for the past few seasons. Unbelievable really. Should be sold IMO.
> 
> :mourinho time to come home, boss!!!
> 
> Unlucky Madrid. It's just written.


Unlucky?

lol notsureifserious.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame said:


> Unlucky?
> 
> lol notsureifserious.


3 hitting posts, 2 world class saves from Courtois, a clearance off the line. How is that not unlucky?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

If that were Liverpool, I doubt you'd say it was unlucky. Because its Madrid its a different story.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not bias towards any club.

Madrid were unlucky, Atletico Madrid were lucky. Simple. Not saying they didn't deserve it, because they deserve it. They worked their asses off and put everything they had on the line. You could tell from the manner the players played the game. They made their own luck of course. It's just like Chelsea against Benfica this past Wednesday or Bayern last season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Depends on how you define lucky. Is hitting the post unlucky or just not a good enough shot? Yeah Real had chances they should have converted so in that sense I guess you could say Atletico were lucky but I'm not how Real were unlucky. They had their chances and didn't take them. Jose clearly didn't give a fuck. At all. Ronaldo was a boiling pot all night. Real gonna go HAM in the transfer market with ins and outs. 

Standard of officiating in Spain is farcical. Really is. Last night was really bad but I can't think of a game I've watched this season where I thought the ref did the game justice and had control of the match. *


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The refs being biased against Madrid is a new one, so I don't know why anybody would complain. I'm pretty sure that ref was tired of Madrid's drama, theatrics, and on-going internal issues.

I think Atletico deserved the win because they won and I'm happy Madrid didn't win.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He was awful both ways.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

League 2 promotion game today. I hope Northampton win so I have 46 less games to play in FIFA 14 career mode to get them to the PL :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's going on right now and Northampton are losing 3-0 and it's only 30:30.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bradford going in dry


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Feel for Northampton and Aidy Boothroyd but starting Clive Platt was a terrible decision, never been a fan especially after his spell with us (Coventry City), obvious game plan of playing it up to him and having O'Donovan play off, trouble is Platt is one of the worst big men in the air I've ever seen.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

10'	Monchengladbach [2 - 1] Bayern Munich
4'	[1 - 0]	M. Stranzl 
5'	[2 - 0]	O. Wendt 
7'	[2 - 1] J. Martinez

Crazy game. :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

3-1 now :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

If you're not watching that game do so.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

lmao 3-4 :robben2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fantastic game. Bayern is ridiculously good. Ribery is the best player in the world by far.

enaldo

Ter Stegen is an absolute beast.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bayern Stahp.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

lol drama at the end of the german league. Pretty cool finish, at least. groskreutz in goal for dortmund!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What an awesome last day of Bundesliga. Hoffenheim trouncing Dortmund was something I don't think anybody expected. :lmao Grosskreutz @ GK.

Bayern (Y). The two surprise goals at the beginning were a horror, but we clawed back and controlled the game completely after 20 mins. Muller's movement is ridiculous. He takes 2 defenders w/ him wherever he goes and seamlessly slips away when someone passes to him.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Super goal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

empoli vs verona could not be more blatantly fixed on a 0-0 draw


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Kiz said:


> empoli vs verona could not be more blatantly fixed on a 0-0 draw


Saw this yesterday afternoon.










Same deal with all bookies. Odds on for a draw!:no:

Novara game was the same.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i watched it for about 15 mins, it was shocking. would practically stop if either team attacked, and a blatant as anything penalty turned down. having the odds on a draw at 1/10 BEFORE the match starts is horrible.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Italian football in a nutshell. As bent as it fucking gets. Proof's there.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Just read up on the Dortmund game, fucking hell. What absolute drama. 

It's what I was hoping tomorrow would be like in the PL.

Dortmund getting a last minute goal to send Hoffenheim down yet it got ruled out. Madness.


----------



## Dale (May 30, 2007)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Feel for Northampton and Aidy Boothroyd but starting Clive Platt was a terrible decision, never been a fan especially after his spell with us (Coventry City), obvious game plan of playing it up to him and having O'Donovan play off, trouble is Platt is one of the worst big men in the air I've ever seen.


I couldn't feel sorry for Aidy if I tried and even if he is a Bradford lad as he think he cost them the game before a ball was even kicked. I knew we were going to win but was expecting a long, tough battle against the always awkward Akinfenwa so to see him named on the bench just sealed the victory for us. What was even more baffling to me was that even after half time at 3-0 down, he made a somewhat defensive sub in taking a striker off for another striker. 3-0 down, played off the park and totally dominated and there didn't seem to be any sort of urgency, or balls to the wall approach to try and force their way back into a game that was a comfortable as could be for us. It just felt like we did to Northampton, what Swansea did to us not so long ago.

UP THE BANTAMS!


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Dale said:


> I couldn't feel sorry for Aidy if I tried and even if he is a Bradford lad as he think he cost them the game before a ball was even kicked. I knew we were going to win but was expecting a long, tough battle against the always awkward Akinfenwa so to see him named on the bench just sealed the victory for us. What was even more baffling to me was that even after half time at 3-0 down, he made a somewhat defensive sub in taking a striker off for another striker. 3-0 down, played off the park and totally dominated and there didn't seem to be any sort of urgency, or balls to the wall approach to try and force their way back into a game that was a comfortable as could be for us. It just felt like we did to Northampton, what Swansea did to us not so long ago.
> 
> UP THE BANTAMS!


I must say I'm over the moon for Bradford, they came down from the Premiership with us in 01 so I've always followed their fortunes since, crazy to think it was us and Man City and to see where they are today and where we are. 

Aidy is incredibly defensive and it was exactly what cost him his job with us although I thought he should have been given a bit more time, there is never a plan B for him. I was shocked to see the Beast on the bench and Platt playing instead. Bradford played them off the park though and if we do start the season which I'm skeptical about then I'm looking forward to playing you guys next season. The last day of the Premiership 01 where we played each other at Highfield Road remains one of my favourite days in football because we were both down so the crowd just had fun and it was actually a decent game


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Sir David Beckham played last match in his career yesterday and I'm still crying my eyes.Standing ovations for a legend :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Big deal in the Portuguese Liga, a champion will be crowned for sure, Porto needs a win or Benfica to drop points and vice versa. Relegation is just as intense as the final 5 teams are separated by 3 points . Should be a fun day that hopefully Benfica pulls out as champioons, they deserve it ffs


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like Yeovil away for Rovers next season! How the somewhat mighty have fallen.

Congrats to Yeovil though. Amazing achievement!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

St. Johnstone in Europe for the second Year!! :mark: We'll likely do nothing again, but it's fantastic to see us doing this even when we are constantly losing our best players!


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Greninhooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr_y-s_6v_Y


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Milan choking like dogs.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hold on Siena.


Corrupt Serie A.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAOOOO Song thought Puyi was handing him the trophy to lift it. 










Can't really blame him though seeing as Arsenal players have no idea about the etiquette of trophy celebrations.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

After months of Porto complaining about refs, saying the title was gifted to Benfica etc this is the "penalty"that gave them the league trophy






But you don't hear them complaining. 2 non calls in 2 years to give them the title lol anyways congrats to them even if they are corrupt


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

EGame said:


> LMAOOOO Song thought Puyi was handing him the trophy to lift it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is possibly the most awkward thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't get why Song thinks Puyol is going to be going for him. I mean of all people; Song?

Edit: Mourinho getting sacked tonight :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jose/Romans Chelsea revolution 2.0


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jose


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Thank you Jose, now it's time to hate you again.*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> LMAOOOO Song thought Puyi was handing him the trophy to lift it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Wish he did punch him. Maybe a little damage to Pique's brain would make him a better defender.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Time to come home Jose :terry

I would really like to hear the detailed story behind his conflict with Casillas.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Chelsea are going to look like a beast next season. They already have a great team but now with Mourinho and some new players...

:wenger


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

The EPL title is ours next season if we get Mou and sign a top class striker and a midfielder :terry. I can feel it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone gonna watch the Scottish Cup Final on Sunday?

Already shitting myself after last year's final . Sitting in the section next to the Celtic Fans on Sunday.



For those that don't know. Hibs have not won the Scottish Cup since 1902.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Abk™ said:


> The EPL title is ours next season if we get Mou and sign a top class striker and a midfielder :terry. I can feel it.


You mean Falcao?

:theo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Just use Lukaku.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

The return of Sidwell & Pizarro :terry


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea fans are very naive if they think that defence will win them the title. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chelsea are the favourites for next season IMO. Mourinho will bring that aura back to them. He’ll tighten them up defensively too. They have a decent back 4 IMO, they just get very little protection from their midfield. My guess is he’ll target a holding midfielder and a striker, which would pretty much complete their team. The goals in that side are absolutely insane. Their CB’s scored something like 27 goals combined this season, meanwhile you have Lampard, Oscar, Mata and Hazard all in double figures with Ramires chipping in too. That’s incredible goal return for non-strikers. Lukaku will return and be a beast, I’d imagine Ba will be a squad player, while Torres simply has to be sold. 

Next season is so open. I could see any one from three for the title (Unless Arsenal unleash dat warchest) and any one from three for 4th,.So much depends on what happens in the next two months.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Torres has been better than Ba and he has DAT aura. Before Torres, no CL. With Torres, CL and EL. :torres

It's too early to speak of next season. It all depends on the business the top-4 clubs do in the summer. If Chelsea get a top class striker and Mou, they will be the favorites. But City will be chasing Cavani and with Pellegrini in charge, they'd be strong as well. United are United so they will always be in the mix.

We will have a clearer picture by August.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Next season is going to be great

Chelsea/Man City/Man Utd are the only three title contenders IMO and at this point I have no idea who will win it, a lot will depend on who the new managers will bring in. It's crazy that the top 3 title contenders will all have new managers next season, has to be a first.

4th place is going to be really interesting, obviously Spurs and Arsenal will be there, I genuinely think if they have a good transfer window Liverpool could be up there next season as well, Everton are the interesting ones, they could conceivably be in with a chance but it all depends who they bring in as manager and what players go/come in.

Bottom of the league is going to be very interesting as well, Cardiff and Hull both have a lot of work to do in order to keep themselves up as would Watford/Palace depending on who comes up. Anything could happen at Sunderland with Paulo there, Stoke need to do something or they could struggle down there. Villa I think need a bit of investment, Norwich/Southampton also need to watch out. A lot of teams will be around the bottom of the league and it will be just an interesting as the top

Going to be a really good season next year


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there is no one favourite for next season. moureen coming in doesn't guarantee chelsea favouritism at all. pellegrini doesn't guarantee us favouritism. :moyes1 sure as hell doesn't :brodgers.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I love how a team can be favourites in MAY. Also assuming Jose will go back there. It's not confirmed or anything yet remember. If anyone is faves right now then it's Utd, you know the team who just won the league. Everything depends on the summer business each club does and how they improve relative to each other.

I don't get how a team who only just finished 3rd and were 14 points behind the winners can be considered favourites for next season already. *


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> Anyone gonna watch the Scottish Cup Final on Sunday?
> 
> Already shitting myself after last year's final . Sitting in the section next to the Celtic Fans on Sunday.
> 
> ...


It won't change this season 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *I love how a team can be favourites in MAY. Also assuming Jose will go back there. It's not confirmed or anything yet remember. If anyone is faves right now then it's Utd, you know the team who just won the league. Everything depends on the summer business each club does and how they improve relative to each other.
> 
> I don't get how a team who only just finished 3rd and were 14 points behind the winners can be considered favourites for next season already. *


True, but we just lost our greatest asset IMO. I really like Moyes, but it's going to such a different experience for him. Same for Pellegrini in fact. Obviously it's based on the assumption that Chelsea will not only get Mourinho but give him the freedom of the cheque book as well. He's the only manager left other than Wenger to win the PL, there'll be no learning on the fly for him, he's been there and done it, with ease in fact.

You're right though that it is pretty ridiculous to talk favourites in May, but there's nothing else to talk about so fuck it.

Spurs have a huge summer ahead of them too, they have to keep Bale and the word is they will for this season. Levy can be their greatest asset and their biggest weakness, he's one of the the main reasons they are where they are right now. He runs the club well and will get as much value as he possibly can, but he should have pushed on last year. Had they got AVB's primary targets Damiao and Moutinho instead of Adebayor and Dempsey they probably would have been competing with us for the title, they certainly would have coasted to 4th. Levy's pretty conservative in that regard and would have been put off by the risk of missing out.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The Chelsea squad that Jose had were much better. This Chelsea team isn't on Utd's level. A few key signings and they will be but not right now. An awful lot of assumptions in any predictions right now, even come August. If City and Chelsea get the right manager and buy a game changer or two then they'll be challenging us again. Both have much bigger weaknesses to address first than we do.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't think it's far from United's level. Like not far at all. All the games we played against you this season, we have matched you, Maybe fair to say we've been better than you.

The reason we weren't your level was simple. A striker who did not score goals. Young players who were adapting, thus making this a transitional season. And as usual, chaos behind the secenes that spilled into the crowd, which then translated onto the pitch.

Let's be honest, Mourinho is coming in. We don't even need to speculate on that anymore. And when Mourinho joins a club, he makes sure there is money for him to spend. A striker will be bought and a holding midfielder (an important position to Jose's style) will be bought. We're close to signing Schurrle. That means when Mata, Hazard or Oscar picks up an injury, we've got a quality player instantly to come in now, as opposed to Moses or Ramires on the wing.

There is no point to talk about who is winning the league right now. But to not realise that Chelsea will be very dangerous next season would be a mistake.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What Joel said about Chelsea basically.

I don't think Chelsea is far behind United. Not at all. It was DiMatteo's sacking that cost them second spot, or even the League. With all the players they have and a striker, they would be legitimate contenders for next season.

I was reading an article on Ancelotti's move to Madrid, and it's shocking to think that Chelsea sacked a manager of Ancelotti's caliber! They won the CL after that but he is exactly the manager a team like Chelsea needs. With Mou coming in, that's not a problem anymore though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if we get the players we want this time we'll have a very, very strong team with a highly intelligent manager.

pellegrini vs moureen will be fantastic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Indeed.

That's why it's pointless to pick a favourite right now. United will strengthen I'm sure. City and Chelsea are definitely going to strengthen. It should be close between all three. All three will/should be on the same level come August.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's amazing how Wenger is the only remaining Manager in the PL to have won the PL!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> It's amazing how Wenger is the only remaining Manager in the PL to have won the PL!


That'll change at the beginning of June :mourinho


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh you're not far of. 3 players and Jose off. That's not much. Right now you're not though as this season proved. CF and DM are two big holes that stopped them challenging this season. You were better than us in the games we played this year. That doesn't win you the league. Beating everyone else does and that's where Chelsea fell short because of the problems they need addressing. I fully expect them to address them to. Likewise for City. *


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> *Time to come home Jose* :terry
> 
> I would really like to hear the detailed story behind his conflict with Casillas.


Benfica can't afford him so I doubt he comes back


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

from what i've read it's going to cost 60 mil for them to dump moureen and get ancelotti in. surely not.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Read earlier that Jose wasn't getting any compensation for leaving.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah. They don't have to pay Jose compensation. And we don't have to pay them compensation. But I'm sure we'll be giving Mourinho a hefty signing on fee.

Carlo only has one more year on his contract, so I doubt the compensation will be astronomical.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> That'll change at the beginning of June :mourinho


"After signing Falcao and Moutinho, Monaco have come to agreement with Jose Mourinho in what is expected to be a 2-year contract. If this occurs, Mourinho and Ancelotti, soon to join Real Madrid, would be battling for their own prized trophy in becoming the first manager to win the League in four different nations."

Source: Insider info :jose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> "After signing Falcao and Moutinho, Monaco have come to agreement with Jose Mourinho in what is expected to be a 2-year contract. If this occurs, *Mourinho* and Ancelotti, soon to join Real Madrid, would be battling for their own prized trophy in becoming the *first manager to win the League in four different nations*."
> 
> Source: Insider info :jose


Portugal
England
Italy
Spain

:mourinho


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Monaco were signing respectable international players even when they were in the 2nd division so its no surprise to me that once they gained promotion they up the ante and try to bring in legit stars

A few days late on this but the Bundesliga final round was a great end to the season, while the title was long determined the fight for 4th and the relegation battle was great to watch. Which is why I laugh when Fox Soccer hyped up "Survival Sunday" when only two matches mattered


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Portugal
> England
> Italy
> Spain
> ...


:lmao Brilliant.
:clap:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Portugal
> England
> Italy
> Spain
> ...


Oh well, should have said the top-4 leagues. :wenger


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, right. 

Got me thinking, top for leagues? Spain, Italy, England and France? What about Germany? :side:

Think Germany, Spain and England are the top three right now.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd go :

Germany
England
Spain
Italy
France

In that order.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uc7BHU58dc

Once again, Greninho did a awesome free kick. Sad that he will probably left Lyon at the end of the year


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Confiscated from roma/lazio fans at the coppa italia final, italian football......


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Benfica lost the cup final to Vitória Guimarães.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Even your players hate you, Jorge.


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Matchday.

Come on you Palace!!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Up the mighty Eagles


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Confiscated from roma/lazio fans at the coppa italia final, italian football......


:reggie

That's quite embarrassing :StephenA


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

God™ said:


> Benfica lost the cup final to Vitória Guimarães.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Even your players hate you, Jorge.


:lmao

Trophyless. What an embarrassment.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Confiscated from roma/lazio fans at the coppa italia final, italian football......


They must really like Minecraft.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

God™ said:


> Benfica lost the cup final to Vitória Guimarães.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Even your players hate you, Jorge.


So basically in the space of a week and a half they lost the league, Europa league and Taça de Portugal? :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Nearly falling asleep here watching the Playoff Final. The game really needs a goal.


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Happy with the first half. We're containing Watford well but need to be doing more in the attacking third. One less option off there bench but there are gamechangers waiting to be used, shame we lost KG so early.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well it got better, Palace looking now the better team but somebody really need to tell Zaha to "Keep it simple stupid"


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

What a fucking save!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Penalty.. Eventually, a decent chance for a goal..


----------



## staycold (Dec 16, 2011)

Great penalty, Palace deserve it they've been the better side all game.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Kevin Fucking Phillips, even at the age of 102 he's still scoring crucial goals but that was suicidal defending by Casseti


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

I AM A FUCKING MESS.

SEE YOU IN THE PREMIER LEAGUE.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Get in Palace and Zaha :fergie, unlucky Udinese B team. Phillips was never gonna miss was he?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So fucking happy Udinese lost. The unlimited amount of foreign loans not available next year. They are fucked!:lmao

Congrats to Palace & Holloway. Great to see him back in the Prem. Zaha has to go back there on loan next season. Regular first team football in the Premiership will help him & United.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

GET IN!! Palace are my local side, and I get to see them quite a lot, so I'm delighted they are back in the Prem. Glad loan-ford, a team full of foreigners and a convicted thug didn't win.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> So fucking happy Udinese lost. The unlimited amount of foreign loans not available next year. They are fucked!:lmao
> 
> Congrats to Palace & Holloway. Great to see him back in the Prem. Zaha has to go back there on loan next season. Regular first team football in the Premiership will help him & United.


Rather have zaha playing over valencia and young.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking forward to next years inevitable 0-1 at Selhurst


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

As part of my turning £5 in to £1000 rolling bets, I hope Palace go straight down and Watford go bankrupt. 

£40 on there to be over 0.5 goals in 90 minutes. Useless nobheads.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Just dawned on me that the Palace/Watford game is the last competitive club game I'll see till mid-August, god I fucking hate odd years


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You're welcome to the watch DFB Pokal final and watch us achieve the treble.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Good point, nearly forgot about that game so yeah I'll be watching especially after the severe lack of Bundesliga I've watched this season, seriously despite Highlights of all games available on free tv and streaming on Bet365 I've only managed to watch one game this season and that was only Leverkusen VS Dusseldorf so yeah


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

:lmao

So true.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Good for Rafa, he came out of the Chelsea tenure smelling of roses.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Finally released. Venky's were sent the footage and were unhappy as it was one-sided despite being asked to be interviewed before it was all filmed.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Palace will go straight back down I feel unless they make vast improvements to their squad, which I don't think they can afford to do


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

PALACE :cheer

They will stay up don't worry


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Didn't know where I could post this, but it had to be posted somewhere.










Glorious.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Didn't know where I could post this, but it had to be posted somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome gif


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

God help us all if Crystal Palace bring all their americanised tacky cheerleader crap to the Prem :jose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Richard Keys said:


> God help us all if Crystal Palace bring all their americanised tacky *cheerleader* crap to the Prem :jose


:wilkins

I better google this to form a better opinion.....

My word :wilkins


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The cheerleaders are the only redeemable thing about Palace.


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

I welcome any hot girls dancing around in our colours tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

richard's opinion would be different if they were dancing barry's.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*How has DwayneAustin missed all the Palace Cheerleaders videos that got posted over the season. DO YOU NOT PAY ATTENTION?*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I only started paying attention to the Championship on the last day of the season :terry1


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheerleaders in football is wrong, they belong with handegg along with ad breaks during the game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Richard Keys said:


> *Cheerleaders in football is wrong*, they belong with handegg along with ad breaks during the game.


Alex is that you?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> Alex is that you?


I tend to say things that cost me my job when females step onto the football pitch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Richard Keys said:


> I tend to say things that cost me my job when females step onto the football pitch.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:wilkins 

Umm why would you not want this in the premiership next season?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Richard Keys said:


> I tend to say things that cost me my job when females step onto the football pitch.


*Post of the season.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Chain Gang Soldier said:


> :wilkins
> 
> Umm why would you not want this in the premiership next season?


all of a sudden im very glad crystal palace got promoted


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I thought for months that that song was actually their's because I have no idea what pop culture is these days. Most of them are pretty :jaydamn actually but the 2 at 1:58 are very bama*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:wilkins :wilkins :wilkins :wilkins
:wilkins :wilkins :wilkins
:wilkins :wilkins
:wilkins :wilkins 
:wilkins:wilkins:wilkins
:wilkins:wilkins :wilkins:wilkins


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:leslie


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

With those cheergirls I'm hoping Palace stay up for many years to come.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Bullseye said:


> With those cheergirls I'm hoping Palace stay up for many years to come.


:cheer


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Rest in peace to the 39 Juventus fans slaughtered by ignorant Liverpool hooligans in Heysel. Somehow this anniversary is always conveniently ignored. This is the 28th anniversary of Heysel.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Amazingly enough you can't even post a sincere memorial post without coming off like a sad, bitter little fuck.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

First time watching Aspas :brodgers

He is the sex. Great assist :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So the best Pep can do next season is repeat... Everything. I guess if he repeats and adds the European Super Cup and Club World Cup he can rightfully say it's been more successful.

Amazing achievement from Bayern though. Best team in the world.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

TREBLE~!!!!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Negredo with 4 against Valencia, still 30 minutes left. Looks like Real Sociedad will sneak into fourth now. :cheer


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Poor Depor look like they're going down again 

It feels like yesterday when they won the league.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What a massive challenge for Pep! Walking into a team that just won the Treble... Oh wait!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sleeper said:


> Rest in peace to the 39 Juventus fans slaughtered by ignorant Liverpool hooligans in Heysel. Somehow this anniversary is always conveniently ignored. This is the 28th anniversary of Heysel.


You really are a bitter fuck, seriously.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Don't rise to it.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Why do I get warned for stating an opinion on IPL (which sucks), but Sleeper gets nothing for obvious trolling.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He's been told he's on his last chance. Not that you'd know who gets warnings and who doesn't. Leave it now.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm sorry but how is what I posted in any way trolling? Everyone here knows that I don't particularly like Liverpool and their fans as a whole, but I don't even see how there is anything to 'rise to' in that post. It was a tribute to the Juve fans with some accompanying facts about how it happened. The Heysel anniversary goes by every year with so little acknowledgement from the global media. It has basically become only a thing that Juventus commemorate now, which is a shame. I don't want to press on the point as thinking about Heysel makes me angry, but I guarantee you that had I not made the post, most Liverpool fans on this site wouldn't have even realised it was the Heysel anniversary.


----------



## brocksmash (May 19, 2013)

so, with Florentino Perez's 3rd presidential campaign at RMA I hope that he brings the stars who will start a new Galactic era at Madrid.

Bring - Carvajal, Thiago Silva, Vidal, Bale, David Silva and Suarez
Sold - Pepe, Coentrao, Kaka, Ozil, Higuain, Di Maria, Callejon.

and promote some youngsters from Castilla like Jese, Denis, Jose Rodriguez.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*May as well buy Messi and Iniesta while you're at it too.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sleeper said:


> I'm sorry but how is what I posted in any way trolling? Everyone here knows that I don't particularly like Liverpool and their fans as a whole, but I don't even see how there is anything to 'rise to' in that post. It was a tribute to the Juve fans with some accompanying facts about how it happened. The Heysel anniversary goes by every year with so little acknowledgement from the global media. It has basically become only a thing that Juventus commemorate now, which is a shame. I don't want to press on the point as thinking about Heysel makes me angry, but I guarantee you that had I not made the post, most Liverpool fans on this site wouldn't have even realised it was the Heysel anniversary.


there was more in that post before your edit :kobe8


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

We'll buy Ozil if he's going.


----------

